# Which Cube Should I Get? Up To Date Recommendations



## pjk (Sep 6, 2018)

Last updated May 25th, 2022 at 3:02 P.M - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
---------------------

Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
Great - Pretty good and you won't have to sell your house
Expert - The best cube on the market

*Recommended 2x2x2:*

Budget: QiYi MS 2x2 - $6.95 - A smooth cube with decent performance.
Great: MGC 2x2 - $9.99 - Fast cube, corner-cutting is legendary.
Expert: QiYi Valk 2M - $19.95 - Used by current world record average holder Zayn Khanani - or YJ MGC2 Elite - $20.99 - Crispy fast cube, corner-cutting is excellent.

*Recommended 3x3x3:*

Budget: Yulong V2M 3x3- $7.95 or QiYi MS 3x3- $7.95 - Cubes that feel crispy and smooth with ok corner-cutting, excellent for the price.
Great: MoYu RS3M 2020 3x3 - $8.95 or MoYu RS3M 2021 MagLev - 13.99 - Both are very good cubes with very good corner cutting, the maglev adds more stability.
Expert: GAN 11M Pro 3x3 - $64.95 or Dayan Tengyun v1 $25.95 or MoYu Weilong WR M (2021 Maglev) - $38.99 - All very stable cubes, the Gan is fast, the Tengyun is controllable, and the WRM is a little bit of both. - The gan is used by many world-class solvers.

*Recommended 4x4x4:*

Budget: YJ Zhilong Mini 4x4 - $12.95 or Meilong 4x4 - $6.99 - Cheap options that perform ok, but be warned they may strip and pop.
Great: YJ MGC 4x4 - $19.99 - A cheap-feeling cube with good corner cutting, very fast, stable, and enjoyable to turn.
Expert: MoYu AoSu 4x4 WR M - 43.99 - or MoYu AoSu 4x4 GTS2 M - $44.99 - Expensive feeling cubes that are fast and stable.

*Recommended 5x5x5:*

Budget: Meilong 5x5 - $7.95 or YJ ZhiChuang Mini Magnetic 5x5 - $14.95
Great: YJ MGC 5x5 - $21.95
Expert: QiYi Valk 5M $49.95

*Recommended 6x6x6:*

Budget: YuXin Little Magic 6x6 - $14.95 or YJ Yushi 6x6 V2 M - $17.99
Great: YJ MGC 6x6 - $25.99 - A cheaper feel, excellent corner-cutting, pops are rare. - Used by many fast speedsolvers.
Expert: Shadow M - $49.95

*Recommended 7x7x7:*

Budget: QiYi QiXing 7x7 - $16.99 - Poor performing cube, it gets the job done though.
Great: YJ MGC 7x7 - $35.99 - A cheaper feel, excellent corner-cutting, pops are rare. - Used by many fast speedsolvers.
Expert: Yuxin Hays 7 M - $54.95 or XMan Spark 7x7 - $49.95

*Recommended Megaminx:*

Budget: Qiyi Qiheng - $7.95 - A poor-performing budget megaminx, very slow and locky.
Great: YJ YuHu Megaminx V2 M - $13.99 - The fastest megaminx on the market, excellent corner-cutting, and a very crunchy feel.
Expert: X Man Galaxy v2 M - $29.99 - or Dayan Megaminx V2 M - $32.99 - Slow cubes, that can be set up to be fast, good corner-cutting. - A moded X Man Galaxy was used by current average and single megaminx world record holder Juan Pablo Huanqui.

*Recommended Skewb:*

Budget: QiYi QiCheng Skewb - $7.50 - Slow unstable cube, but it gets the job done.
Great: X Man Wingy Skewb - $19.99 - Crunchy, excellent stability but overall, very slow.
Expert: Gan Skewb M Standard - $21.99 - Smooth, fast, and stable with excellent corner-cutting. - Used by Carter Kucala, current skewb world record average holder.

*Recommended Clock:*

Budget: Lingao Clock - $9.95 - Very locky, performance is poor.
Great: Shengshou Clock - $9.95 - Locky, overall poor performance.
Expert: QiYi Magnetic Clock - $34.95 - Very smooth, honestly your only option if you want to get serious about clock. - All world-class solvers use this clock.

*Recommended Pyraminx:*

Budget: Yulong v2 M Pyraminx - $7.99 - A slower option, poor corner-cutting, but very consistent and good for it's price.
Great: Yuxin Little Magic - $8.99 or QiYi MS Pyraminx $9.99 - Both feel cheaper but very smooth and fast. - Both cubes have or are mained by Tymon Kolasinski, a former pyraminx world record holder.
Expert: GAN Pyraminx- $18.95 - Very smooth but also unstable, corner-cutting is ok.

*Recommended Square-1:*

Budget: Qiyi Qifa S - $7.99 or Yuxin Little Magic Square 1 - $6.99 - Both feel cheap and locky, but perform well for their price, the QiYi Qifa has better corner-cutting.
Great: X-Man Volt $13.99 - Crunchy and good corner cutting but very unstable at high TPS.
Expert: YJ MGC Square-1 - $20.99 - A buttery smooth, fast cube, most people consider it the best on the market. - Almost all world-class solvers use this cube.

*Recommended MBLD cubes:*

Budget: Yuxin Little Magic 3x3 $4.95 - A cube that feels cheap but performs ok. - Used by Graham Siggins, the current Multiblind world record holder.
Great: MoYu RS3M 2020 3x3 - $8.95 - A hollow, snappy, well-performing cube.
Expert: MoYu Weilong WR M 2021 $29.95 - A very smooth, buttery cube with excellent corner-cutting. - Mostly too expensive to use in large muliblind attempts.
-------
There are many places to buy puzzles, and depending on what country you live in, shipping will be cheaper. Below is a list of stores to consider:

https://www.kewbz.co.uk/ (UK)
https://www.kubuswinkel.nl (Netherlands)
https://www.speedcube.nl (Netherlands)
https://speedcubeshop.com/ (USA)
https://thecubicle.us/ (USA)
https://cubedepotusa.com (USA)
https://www.hknowstore.com/ (Hong Kong)
https://www.speedcube.com.au/ (Australia)
https://www.magiccubemall.com/ (Asia)
https://www.aliexpress.com (China)
https://www.cubelelo.com/ (South Asia)
https://cubezz.com/ (Asia)
https://cubenamastore.com/ (India)


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 6, 2018)

There are plenty of 3x3s between $2.99 and $24.99, maybe pick one in the $10-15 range for "great"? I would also strongly suggest a cheaper option for "great" 5x5. Maybe the Yuxin Purple?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 6, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> There are plenty of 3x3s between $2.99 and $24.99, maybe pick one in the $10-15 range for "great"?


I would have to agree with you @One Wheel on this. For 3x3(s) in the Great section I would say something like the YJ MGC 3x3 would be a great option, especially since it is $10 cheaper then the Huanglong M, but still really good: https://thecubicle.us/yj-mgc-p-10493.html
And although I do not own the Huanglong or YJ MGC, I was able to try out several at the last two competitions that I have been to and I think that they are both really great cubes to have, but if you are looking for a little cheaper option then the Huanglong then I think that the MGC would be the way to go...just my 2 cents worth : )



One Wheel said:


> I would also strongly suggest a cheaper option for "great" 5x5. Maybe the Yuxin Purple?


And again I agree with that. There are a few "great" options for 5x5's but that are also cheaper then the CH WuShuang M, and one of the options that I would recommend would be the Moyu AoChuang GTS M, which is a great cube, but also $20 cheaper then the CH WuShuang M; https://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-p-10965.html


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I would have to agree with you @One Wheel on this. For 3x3(s) in the Great section I would say something like the YJ MGC 3x3 would be a great option, especially since it is $10 cheaper then the Huanglong M, but still really good: https://thecubicle.us/yj-mgc-p-10493.html
> And although I do not own the Huanglong or YJ MGC, I was able to try out several at the last two competitions that I have been to and I think that they are both really great cubes to have, but if you are looking for a little cheaper option then the Huanglong then I think that the MGC would be the way to go...just my 2 cents worth : )



I've never tried either one, so I didn't want to pick one. My current main is a GTS2M, backup is Warrior W M. Both good puzzles. 



cubeshepherd said:


> And again I agree with that. There are a few "great" options for 5x5's but that are also cheaper then the CH WuShuang M, and one of the options that I would recommend would be the Moyu AoChuang GTS M, which is a great cube, but also $20 cheaper then the CH WuShuang M; https://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-p-10965.html



I haven't heard much about the Auchuang GTS M other than prior hype. I know the Yuxin 5x5 is a very good puzzle, my custom magnetic one is possibly the best puzzle I own. The Wushuang is a good puzzle, but honestly I think if the Yuxin had come out later it would be the Wushuang that would be considered outdated. 

I'm excited to get the YLM 6x6 next week: it looks to give the G6 a run for its money in the budget 6x6 department.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 6, 2018)

1) great can be the writing gts3M for 3x3 and expert can be some custom version like the angstrom
2) for 5x5, the great option should not be more than $40, I assume it should be the aochuang gtsM but I have not tried it so would put the wushuang non magnetic
3) for 7x7, the great option should not be the non magnetic just for the sake of being cheaper than the magnetic, just put the hays 7M for great and some custom version for expert.
4) for clock, they should ALL be lingao clock M in one form or another: https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=557815947477#
5) the links on the page should go to some Chinese cube store like cubes or magicubemall, as shipping anything out of the US is ridiculously expensive. for example, buying a yuxin little magic from the cubicle in the UK costs about $15 which is ridiculous.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

Is there is reason that Pyraminx is not added to the event list? I was just looking at the list and realized that Pyraminx in not added.


----------



## Riley M (Sep 9, 2018)

You might want to add the 'M' to the GTS3 as the link leads to the GTS3M


----------



## pjk (Sep 10, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> I think budget 2×2 should be changed to qidi s, it's a good modern 2×2 that is cheap and fast.
> For 4×4, I think the thunderclap mini is better, more people get the mini thunderclap compared to the full sized one, and report that it's good


Updated, thanks.



One Wheel said:


> There are plenty of 3x3s between $2.99 and $24.99, maybe pick one in the $10-15 range for "great"? I would also strongly suggest a cheaper option for "great" 5x5. Maybe the Yuxin Purple?


Updated to the Yuxin Purple, great suggestion.



cubeshepherd said:


> I would have to agree with you @One Wheel on this. For 3x3(s) in the Great section I would say something like the YJ MGC 3x3 would be a great option, especially since it is $10 cheaper then the Huanglong M, but still really good: https://thecubicle.us/yj-mgc-p-10493.html


Updated to the YJ MGC, agreed on the price point.



> And again I agree with that. There are a few "great" options for 5x5's but that are also cheaper then the CH WuShuang M, and one of the options that I would recommend would be the Moyu AoChuang GTS M, which is a great cube, but also $20 cheaper then the CH WuShuang M; https://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-p-10965.html


Per the suggestion above, 5x5 has been updated.



cuber314159 said:


> 1) great can be the writing gts3M for 3x3 and expert can be some custom version like the angstrom
> 2) for 5x5, the great option should not be more than $40, I assume it should be the aochuang gtsM but I have not tried it so would put the wushuang non magnetic
> 3) for 7x7, the great option should not be the non magnetic just for the sake of being cheaper than the magnetic, just put the hays 7M for great and some custom version for expert.
> 4) for clock, they should ALL be lingao clock M in one form or another: https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=557815947477#
> 5) the links on the page should go to some Chinese cube store like cubes or magicubemall, as shipping anything out of the US is ridiculously expensive. for example, buying a yuxin little magic from the cubicle in the UK costs about $15 which is ridiculous.


1) Great was just updated. Why change the expert to Angstrom?
2) Agreed, was updated per the suggestion above.
3) For Great 7x7, the Hays 7M is more expensive than the Hays 7. What custom version for expert do you suggest?
4) Are the current links not for that product? If not, does the Cubicle or SCS stock the M?
5) Agreed, we should provide multiple buying options, but not sure of the best way to format that. Should we make a table and have links to just other buying links? If so, can you copy and paste the post and add new buying links to it?


----------



## pjk (Sep 10, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Is there is reason that Pyraminx is not added to the event list? I was just looking at the list and realized that Pyraminx in not added.


No, we need to add it. Can you please suggest a Budget, Great, and Expert? Thanks.



Riley M said:


> You might want to add the 'M' to the GTS3 as the link leads to the GTS3M


Done, thanks.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh I can't wait for Christmas when I'm gonna get some of these.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 10, 2018)

pjk said:


> No, we need to add it. Can you please suggest a Budget, Great, and Expert? Thanks.
> Done, thanks.


For Pyraminx's, here is what I would recommend.
1. Budget Pyraminx, I would recommend the QiYi QiMing and it is $7.99 at the cubical.us
2. Great and Expert the Moyu magnetic and X-man bell are both very good pyraminx's, and for which should be in the great and expert category, I think that it comes down to personally prefernce (or at least what the majority of cubers recommend). And they are also really close in price with only a difference of 50 cents.
I like the X-man Bell better then the Moyu magnetic and so I would have Moyu in the great category and X-man bell in the expert category, but that is my opinion and I would like to see what others think as well.


----------



## pjk (Sep 11, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> For Pyraminx's, here is what I would recommend.
> 1. Budget Pyraminx, I would recommend the QiYi QiMing and it is $7.99 at the cubical.us
> 2. Great and Expert the Moyu magnetic and X-man bell are both very good pyraminx's, and for which should be in the great and expert category, I think that it comes down to personally prefernce (or at least what the majority of cubers recommend). And they are also really close in price with only a difference of 50 cents.
> I like the X-man Bell better then the Moyu magnetic and so I would have Moyu in the great category and X-man bell in the expert category, but that is my opinion and I would like to see what others think as well.


Great recommendations, I've updated the main post with Pyraminx.


----------



## taiga (Sep 11, 2018)

5x5 (budget) : Yuxin Cloud


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 11, 2018)

Great megaminx: the current link says Galaxy M and goes to Galaxy v1. I suggest the Galaxy v2 sculpted.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ayy its the list I helped start! Nice to see that my original notes about each difficulty are still there lol
Squan is not on the list, so lets fix that.

Formatting is done, I believe all you have to do is copypaste into the list. 

*Square-1:*

Budget: Qiyi Qifa S - $6.99
Great: X-Man Volt - $13.99
Expert: Cubicle Labs X-Man Volt $59.99
Alternatively, for great or expert you can put the X Man Volt MS $31.99
Dang, the Cubicle volt M is expensive


----------



## pjk (Sep 13, 2018)

taiga said:


> 5x5 (budget) : Yuxin Cloud


Done.



One Wheel said:


> Great megaminx: the current link says Galaxy M and goes to Galaxy v1. I suggest the Galaxy v2 sculpted.


Updated.



Trexrush1 said:


> Ayy its the list I helped start! Nice to see that my original notes about each difficulty are still there lol
> Squan is not on the list, so lets fix that.
> 
> Formatting is done, I believe all you have to do is copypaste into the list.
> ...


Excellent, added.


----------



## pjk (Sep 17, 2018)

pjk said:


> Agreed, we should provide multiple buying options, but not sure of the best way to format that. Should we make a table and have links to just other buying links? If so, can you copy and paste the post and add new buying links to it?


To go on with this further, what other buying sites do you guys suggest? Should we list shops depending on what continent their on? Or just a full list of puzzle shops to search from? It is a good point that if you're in Asia there are better buying options than buying from the US or Europe.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 17, 2018)

pjk said:


> To go on with this further, what other buying sites do you guys suggest? Should we list shops depending on what continent their on? Or just a full list of puzzle shops to search from? It is a good point that if you're in Asia there are better buying options than buying from the US or Europe.


Definitely cubezz.com as they have free international shipping.


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Definitely cubezz.com as they have free international shipping.


I"ve added a section at the bottom of the post with links to various shops around the world. What am I missing? What are the biggest shops in Europe? Let me know and I'll add them to the thread.

Also, you have any other suggestions to make, please post them here.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 20, 2018)

I think you can go ahead and add:

www.kubuswinkel.nl - Netherlands
www.speedcube.nl - Netherlands
www.aliexpress.com - China


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> I think you can go ahead and add:
> 
> www.kubuswinkel.nl - Netherlands
> www.speedcube.nl - Netherlands
> www.aliexpress.com - China


Added, let me know of any others you'd recommend, thanks.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 21, 2018)

https://cubedepotusa.com/ -USA
cheaper than both thecubicle and SCS, though doesnt have stickers or a clean website.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 26, 2018)

if suggestions include suggestions about the content not just about the form, i like the gan 354/356 sm much better than the gts 3m and pros seem to agree with me although that might be a sponsorship thing
if they don't or this is not the way to give them, sorry :3


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> if suggestions include suggestions about the content not just about the form, i like the gan 354/356 sm much better than the gts 3m and pros seem to agree with me although that might be a sponsorship thing
> if they don't or this is not the way to give them, sorry :3


There's many options for expert 3x3s - I personally like the GTS3 so much more than those GAN cubes.


----------



## pjk (Sep 27, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> if suggestions include suggestions about the content not just about the form, i like the gan 354/356 sm much better than the gts 3m and pros seem to agree with me although that might be a sponsorship thing
> if they don't or this is not the way to give them, sorry :3


The only way for us to really make a decision on what to recommend is to discuss things like this. For Expert level there is no 1 size fits all - hence why many top cubers use different cubes at Expert. The idea of the thread is to generally provide people with suggestions of cubes to get.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 27, 2018)

Trexrush1 said:


> https://cubedepotusa.com/ -USA
> cheaper than both thecubicle and SCS, though doesnt have stickers or a clean website.


Cube Depot sells stickers:

https://cubedepotusa.com/collections/cubedepot-stickers

Their site is pretty bad though. Great place to buy cubes though.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 27, 2018)

pjk said:


> The only way for us to really make a decision on what to recommend is to discuss things like this. For Expert level there is no 1 size fits all - hence why many top cubers use different cubes at Expert. The idea of the thread is to generally provide people with suggestions of cubes to get.


im not sure if you are inviting people to discuss about it or saying that its probably better to put both
im just one person but i would be so sad if i had to trust this thread as it is, i have 5 cubes and the gts 3 is not even top 3
im afraid gan isnt there just because its a bit more expensive? Idk to me its mindblowing


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 27, 2018)

The YuXin Little Magic 3x3 is up to 4.99 again on the cubicle.


----------



## pjk (Sep 29, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> im not sure if you are inviting people to discuss about it or saying that its probably better to put both
> im just one person but i would be so sad if i had to trust this thread as it is, i have 5 cubes and the gts 3 is not even top 3
> im afraid gan isnt there just because its a bit more expensive? Idk to me its mindblowing


For 3x3 Expert, your vote is for the 354/356 sm instead of the GTS 3? Is that correct?



AbsoRuud said:


> The YuXin Little Magic 3x3 is up to 4.99 again on the cubicle.


It would still be a good budget cube nonetheless. Unless you now think that another cube should replace it?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 29, 2018)

It's still the best budget cube. Just the price needs updating.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 29, 2018)

pjk said:


> For 3x3 Expert, your vote is for the 354/356 sm instead of the GTS 3? Is that correct?
> 
> 
> It would still be a good budget cube nonetheless. Unless you now think that another cube should replace it?


very correct


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 30, 2018)

pjk said:


> *Recommended Clock:*
> 
> Budget: Lingao Clock - $9.95
> Great: Lingao Clock - $9.95
> Expert: Lingao Clock - $9.95


LOOOOLLL THERE IS ONLY ONE CLOCK


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 30, 2018)

Great 3x3: Mojue M3 
Personally I am a big fan of the mojue. It has very good anti pop, anti twist and reverse cut. The only drawbacks is rather deformable and can't forward cut over 50.


----------



## pjk (Sep 30, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> It's still the best budget cube. Just the price needs updating.


Updated.



lucarubik said:


> very correct


Added the Gan 354 M to the Expert 3x3.



1001010101001 said:


> LOOOOLLL THERE IS ONLY ONE CLOCK


Can you recommend others?



1001010101001 said:


> Great 3x3: Mojue M3
> Personally I am a big fan of the mojue. It has very good anti pop, anti twist and reverse cut. The only drawbacks is rather deformable and can't forward cut over 50.


Added the MoJue M3 to 3x3 Great.


----------



## pratik khanna (Sep 30, 2018)

get 
3x3- valk power m
or wait for gan 356X
5x5 - moyu aochuang m
7x7 - hays 7 m 
and keep watching unboxings of cubers and see thier views on it


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 2, 2018)

pjk said:


> Added, let me know of any others you'd recommend, thanks.



Zcube.vip
Super cheap, particularly as a VIP member (given to anyone who has spent more than ~$45 there) and with the discount code "sale". Significantly cheaper than CubeZZ in the long run if you buy a decent amount of cubes, and save up to buy several cubes at once instead of one at the time.

It's located in China while I'm in Europe, but it has been my shop of choice for the past 1.5 years now because of the prices.


----------



## Galcor117 (Oct 2, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Great 3x3: Mojue M3
> Personally I am a big fan of the mojue. It has very good anti pop, anti twist and reverse cut. The only drawbacks is rather deformable and can't forward cut over 50.


Excuse me how is the mojue relevant anymore
A MF3RS2 is better for less


----------



## 1001010101001 (Oct 5, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Excuse me how is the mojue relevant anymore
> A MF3RS2 is better for less


Mojue is faster and has much easier corner cutting. MF feels too blocky for me


----------



## Bui An (Oct 13, 2018)

For 3x3:
Add mf3rs2 for the budget version because it is undeniable how that cube perfrom
I dont think you should recommend mojue when no one even sells it? It is better to list magnetised version of mf3rs2 and yuxin little magic


For 4x4: aosu gts2m can now compete with wuque m

same with 5x5 now there is aochuang gtsm. Max Park uses it so it should be considered as good

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bo0wAwzBTFV/

For budget 6x6 I think yuxin little magic is way better than cyclone boys G6


----------



## Galcor117 (Oct 13, 2018)

PianoCube said:


> Zcube.vip
> Super cheap, particularly as a VIP member (given to anyone who has spent more than ~$45 there) and with the discount code "sale". Significantly cheaper than CubeZZ in the long run if you buy a decent amount of cubes, and save up to buy several cubes at once instead of one at the time.
> 
> It's located in China while I'm in Europe, but it has been my shop of choice for the past 1.5 years now because of the prices.


Is shipping free?
(To US buyers)
How long does it take to arrive?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 13, 2018)

I checked it out, shipping gets pretty pricey when you order more products on zcube.vip. I haven't ordered from them so I don't know for sure. So far cubezz and aliexpress look the best when it comes to shipping. Both also have great prices.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 16, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Is shipping free?
> (To US buyers)
> How long does it take to arrive?



Shipping isn't free, but from my experience Zcube is still significantly cheaper than US stores that offer free shipping.

Shipping time depends on what type of shipping you pick, and the cheapest shipping option depends on the size of the order. It can vary depending on what cubes you orders, but it seems to be something like this: China Post estimates 20-60 days and is cheapest for small orders (1-3 cubes), ePacket estimates 10-30 days and is cheapest for medium orders (5-20) and the last (DHL) estimates 4-10 days and is cheapest for big orders. The two times I used ePacket it took 14 and 18 days, and DHL option took 8 days. This is to Europe though. Shipping time and price could vary to the US, but shouldn't be too different.



AbsoRuud said:


> I checked it out, shipping gets pretty pricey when you order more products on zcube.vip. I haven't ordered from them so I don't know for sure. So far cubezz and aliexpress look the best when it comes to shipping. Both also have great prices.



I placed a $55.50 order (including discounts and shipping) on Zcube earlier this year. Putting the exact same cubes in the Cart at CubeZZ results in $58.92. And a more recent order was $53.02 on Zcube but would have been $61.13 on CubeZZ (though that's partially because the MoYu Mat is crazy cheap at Zcube). Also Zcube is way cheaper if you want to buy a bunch of a single cube because of the bulk discount.


----------



## pjk (Oct 21, 2018)

Bui An said:


> For 3x3:
> Add mf3rs2 for the budget version because it is undeniable how that cube perfrom
> I dont think you should recommend mojue when no one even sells it? It is better to list magnetised version of mf3rs2 and yuxin little magic
> 
> ...


I've added these to the recommendations.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Oct 22, 2018)

The Mojue 3x3 is not being sold anymore
We need a replacement.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 26, 2018)

For the budget 7x7 I would rather say the qiyi qixing. I have it and one of my friends has the MF7S. Both of us agree that the qixing is the better option and they are very close in price.


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 26, 2018)

Sub1Hour said:


> For the budget 7x7 I would rather say the qiyi qixing. I have it and one of my friends has the MF7S. Both of us agree that the qixing is the better option and they are very close in price.


I’ve tried the Qixing and it’s good.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Waffle Cuber said:


> I’ve tried the Qixing and it’s good.


Qixing and Zcube cloud were sale on $9.99 in our store in the past


----------



## stormtrooper (Oct 31, 2018)

I use Qiyi Qidi 2x2 it is fine for me, but does occasionally lock up. I didn't get Qiyi Qidi S though, so I am fine with my Qidi. I can say some other great options can be a Qiyi Thunderclap but I am not completely sure though.


----------



## BlueberryCuber (Nov 2, 2018)

I think if you live in the indian subcontinent, those sites are hard to buy from and there is this website https://cubelelo.com, its pretty nice and ive been using it for some years. its probably the most premium site in this region.


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Nov 4, 2018)

I think Gan 356 X, though high in price, is debatebly the best 3x3 on the market. I think it should be expert category.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 4, 2018)

Wait until the new Valk 3 comes out with their exchangable magnet system. If they ever come out with it. Mats hinted at it on Instagram what feels like months ago.


----------



## pjk (Nov 29, 2018)

CraZZ CFOP said:


> The Mojue 3x3 is not being sold anymore
> We need a replacement.


Removed. The YJ MGC 3x3 was another recommendation for 3x3 Great so we will leave that.



Sub1Hour said:


> For the budget 7x7 I would rather say the qiyi qixing. I have it and one of my friends has the MF7S. Both of us agree that the qixing is the better option and they are very close in price.





Waffle Cuber said:


> I’ve tried the Qixing and it’s good.


Added it.



BlueberryCuber said:


> I think if you live in the indian subcontinent, those sites are hard to buy from and there is this website https://cubelelo.com, its pretty nice and ive been using it for some years. its probably the most premium site in this region.


Can anyone else vouch for this site?



Waffle Cuber said:


> I think Gan 356 X, though high in price, is debatebly the best 3x3 on the market. I think it should be expert category.


Added.


----------



## Bui An (Dec 3, 2018)

In malaysia there is a shop that i think is good

Jpearly.com


----------



## SandyVaJJ (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi could we add https://www.speedcubes.co.za/ as a link for South African Cubers to buy from?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 9, 2018)

I think that a used Rubik's clock on ebay is way better than a lingao clock. I also would recommend Cubicle Labs Little Magic M for a Great 3x3.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Dec 30, 2018)

For Budget/Great 3x3, I would recommend the Yuxin Kylin V2 M. Phil believes that it is better than the Little Magic M, the YJ MGC V1 and V2, and is equal to the MF3RS3M.


----------



## tomahawker314 (Dec 30, 2018)

hey guys back from yet another hiatus, currently have a thunderclap v1, considering getting a Huanglong m as i historically liked faster cubes, but im currently pretty garbage, averaging around 25 seconds again and relearning the 20ish olls i've forgotten so I'm just wondering if it is worth the upgrade?


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Dec 31, 2018)

If you could afford it, buy it.
P.S. I would personally recommend something like the mf3rs2m or the gts2m, but the huanglong m is a good choice.


----------



## Sion (Jan 7, 2019)

I'd say put the Valk 2 as an expert level 2x2.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 7, 2019)

I think we can also add http://z-cube.com/ as a cubestore. I haven't used it personally but I hear good things about it. I think they're in China.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 7, 2019)

The Yuxin Cloud 5x5x5 is 8.99 or 8.95 now depending on where you look.


----------



## Jozo_Berk (Jan 10, 2019)

pjk said:


> Updated November, 2018 - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...


 I know the Valk2 just came out, and I bought it, but I'm not the best person to rate it. Can someone who has some experience with this tell me what the good qualities are and if I got the right one?


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jan 18, 2019)

I ordered the QiYi Wugi 7x7.. at first I thought it was one of the better 7x7s but I'm wondering if I should return it and get something else instead? Would I be better off with the Yuanlong or the QiXing? Any advice would be great. It's probably the only 7x7 I'll but for a long time. What are the differences?

As far as 5x5 should I go with the regular Yuxin or the Yuxin cloud? 

Thanks


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 18, 2019)

aholeinthewor1d said:


> I ordered the QiYi Wugi 7x7.. at first I thought it was one of the better 7x7s but I'm wondering if I should return it and get something else instead? Would I be better off with the Yuanlong or the QiXing? Any advice would be great. It's probably the only 7x7 I'll but for a long time. What are the differences?
> 
> As far as 5x5 should I go with the regular Yuxin or the Yuxin cloud?
> 
> Thanks


Wuji was one of the best 7x7s out there until the Hays7 came out, as I understand. The Huanglong is also supposed to be good. I think the Qixing is a budget 7x7, probably better than anything available 5 years ago, but not on par with the Wuji or Huanglong, let alone the apparently really nice new ones (that I haven’t tried yet), the Hays and the Spark. 

5x5 I haven’t tried the Cloud, I’ve heard good things, I am a huge fan of the original Yuxin 5x5 though, especially with strong magnets.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 18, 2019)

aholeinthewor1d said:


> I ordered the QiYi Wugi 7x7.. at first I thought it was one of the better 7x7s but I'm wondering if I should return it and get something else instead? Would I be better off with the Yuanlong or the QiXing? Any advice would be great. It's probably the only 7x7 I'll but for a long time. What are the differences?
> 
> As far as 5x5 should I go with the regular Yuxin or the Yuxin cloud?
> 
> Thanks


The Hays 7M is much better than the wuji and from what I have heard the spark and the aofu gtsm are just as good if not better. For 5x5, I think he aochuang gtsm is better than any yuxin 5x5


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jan 18, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> The Hays 7M is much better than the wuji and from what I have heard the spark and the aofu gtsm are just as good if not better. For 5x5, I think he aochuang gtsm is better than any yuxin 5x5



Yea I see that the Hays is the best but I am trying to stay in the $20-$25 range. Out of these 4 what would you recommend and why? I am pretty new to cubing in general and this is the only 7x7 I plan to buy..for a long time anyway. Thanks

Qiyi WuGi - $20 (normally $45)
Yuxin Huanglong - $20
MoFang JiaoShi MF7S - $20
QiYi Qixing - $15.99


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 19, 2019)

aholeinthewor1d said:


> Yea I see that the Hays is the best but I am trying to stay in the $20-$25 range. Out of these 4 what would you recommend and why? I am pretty new to cubing in general and this is the only 7x7 I plan to buy..for a long time anyway. Thanks
> 
> Qiyi WuGi - $20 (normally $45)
> Yuxin Huanglong - $20
> ...


Sadly, 7x7 is unlike 3x3 in that whichever one you buy, you will feel let down by it eventually if you have to get a job magnetic one in that price range.


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 19, 2019)

lol the clocks


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jan 19, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> Sadly, 7x7 is unlike 3x3 in that whichever one you buy, you will feel let down by it eventually if you have to get a job magnetic one in that price range.


I have money just don't wanna spend that much on a cube. It's just a hobby I wouldn't say I'm extremely into speed solving or anything. Out of the ones I mentioned what would be best? or what would be best for under $30


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 21, 2019)

Please add Netherlands cube shop www.cubediction.com.


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 22, 2019)

For 5 by 5 you could do that new Yuxin Little magic 5 by 5 m for great costs: $16.99. Link:https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/yuxin-little-magic-5x5-m
For 3 by 5 great you could change to the Yuxin KylinV2 m costs: $9.99. Link: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/yuxin-kylin-3x3-v2-m
For 3by 3 expert you could change to Gan 356 x costs $56.99: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/gan356-x-ipg-v5


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 22, 2019)

The GAN is already in there.


----------



## mknippen (Jan 22, 2019)

For Expert 4x4, what about the GAN 460M?


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jan 22, 2019)

RamenNoodles said:


> For 5 by 5 you could do that new Yuxin Little magic 5 by 5 m for great costs: $16.99. Link:https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/yuxin-little-magic-5x5-m
> For 3 by 5 great you could change to the Yuxin KylinV2 m costs: $9.99. Link: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/yuxin-kylin-3x3-v2-m
> For 3by 3 expert you could change to Gan 356 x costs $56.99: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/gan356-x-ipg-v5



I've never used a magnetic cube at all before. Would you say the Little Magic 5x5 is better than the Yuxin Cloud? From what I read everyone says the Cloud is the best budget 5x5 but the price difference is not much at all if the Little Magic is that much better. Thanks!!


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 24, 2019)

aholeinthewor1d said:


> I've never used a magnetic cube at all before. Would you say the Little Magic 5x5 is better than the Yuxin Cloud? From what I read everyone says the Cloud is the best budget 5x5 but the price difference is not much at all if the Little Magic is that much better. Thanks!!



Well, the Yuxin Little Magic M 5x5 just came out so i think it will be a great budget 5x5 once some people try it and it gets out to the community, but you never know.


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 25, 2019)

aholeinthewor1d said:


> I've never used a magnetic cube at all before. Would you say the Little Magic 5x5 is better than the Yuxin Cloud? From what I read everyone says the Cloud is the best budget 5x5 but the price difference is not much at all if the Little Magic is that much better. Thanks!!


The magnetic 5 by5 yuxin just released is good. I think in my opinion better than the cloud.


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 25, 2019)

By the way, the Valk 2 could be in the great section. Has a heavier feeling that I like in 2 by 2s. Although greater in price than the mgc the feeling is more premium and each turn doesn't feel hollow.


----------



## tomahawker314 (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm considering the shadow m or aoshi m, or is it worth waiting for the fabled hays 6 whenever that may be as I know 6x6 hardware is still pretty poor. (I only have a modified vcube 6 from wayyyy back, but have restarted cubing after many years and have focused on 3-5 so far)


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 25, 2019)

tomahawker314 said:


> I'm considering the shadow m or aoshi m, or is it worth waiting for the fabled hays 6 whenever that may be as I know 6x6 hardware is still pretty poor. (I only have a modified vcube 6 from wayyyy back, but have restarted cubing after many years and have focused on 3-5 so far)


Nothings been announced anywhere about a Hays 6, it could be a long time before it's released. No point waiting for a cube that doesn't exist.


----------



## tomahawker314 (Jan 25, 2019)

willtri4 said:


> Nothings been announced anywhere about a Hays 6, it could be a long time before it's released. No point waiting for a cube that doesn't exist.


Yeah makes sense, do you have any opinion on shadow m vs aoshi m btw?


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 26, 2019)

tomahawker314 said:


> I'm considering the shadow m or aoshi m, or is it worth waiting for the fabled hays 6 whenever that may be as I know 6x6 hardware is still pretty poor. (I only have a modified vcube 6 from wayyyy back, but have restarted cubing after many years and have focused on 3-5 so far)


shadow m


----------



## Tabe (Jan 27, 2019)

tomahawker314 said:


> I'm considering the shadow m or aoshi m, or is it worth waiting for the fabled hays 6 whenever that may be as I know 6x6 hardware is still pretty poor. (I only have a modified vcube 6 from wayyyy back, but have restarted cubing after many years and have focused on 3-5 so far)


Absolutely not. Don't wait. The Hays 6 is a long way off.

Of the two, the Aoshi is much better over the Shadow.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Feb 26, 2019)

I would say that to great 3x3s, I would add Yuxin Kylin v2 m in addition to the yj mgc.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 9, 2019)

Would it be worth making a separate category for puzzles that are illegal for blind events (printed logo) ootb? I would like to pick up a few Warrior Ws for MBLD, but they have logos. I’m not 100% sure which other stickerless cubes have printed logos.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 10, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Would it be worth making a separate category for puzzles that are illegal for blind events (printed logo) ootb? I would like to pick up a few Warrior Ws for MBLD, but they have logos. I’m not 100% sure which other stickerless cubes have printed logos.







Don’t know if this will help, but I hope it does. (Also, I just got the Warrior W, it’s pretty nice.)


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 10, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Don’t know if this will help, but I hope it does. (Also, I just got the Warrior W, it’s pretty nice.)



I’d really rather get cubes that I don’t have to bother with scrubbing off logos. I also have a Warrior W, and I agree that it’s a quite nice cube, especially for the price.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 12, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Don’t know if this will help, but I hope it does. (Also, I just got the Warrior W, it’s pretty nice.)


This method doesn't work; it still leaves scratches.

I've done this with my stickerless thunderclap v2 and now it's illegal for BLD because the center got all scratched up. I threw a logo on the center so now I can use it for sighted solving in the event that all of my other cubes get stolen.


----------



## Niko The Cuber (Mar 12, 2019)

Are there any differences between the Gan 356 x and the Gan 354 INFINITY other than size and magnets, I'm looking to get one of these and I like the smaller size of the 354 but I've heard the Gan 356 x might perform better


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 17, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Would it be worth making a separate category for puzzles that are illegal for blind events (printed logo) ootb? I would like to pick up a few Warrior Ws for MBLD, but they have logos. I’m not 100% sure which other stickerless cubes have printed logos.


Hey, I just found this other method while searching around! It seems like you'd have to buy something, but it seems very quick and effective as opposed to the slow process in Z3Cubing's video. Check it out!


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 29, 2019)

pjk said:


> *Recommended 5x5x5:*
> 
> Budget: YuXin Cloud 5x5 - $5.49
> Great: YuXin 5x5 - $13.99
> Expert: Cubicle WuShuang M 5x5 - $64.99 or MoYu AoChuang 5x5 GTS M - $39.99


The Yuxin Little Magic (factory-magnetised only; no non-magnetic version) deserves a spot in the "great" tier here. $14 on ZCube, $17 on the US stores.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> is it better than the yuxin cloud m?


Judging from reviews (I don't have a Cloud/Cloud M), probably, but cube reviews also tend to be heavily biased towards recent puzzles, so take this with a grain of salt.

(I don't practise 555 a lot so I can't really tell how different cubes compare, beyond "this cube is good enough for me" versus "this cube is absolute trash". The YLM falls into the former category for me, together with my Wushuang M.)


----------



## leven Williams (Apr 25, 2019)

Okay, for 3x3, I've had the Gan 356 Air S for my main, and I love the light smoothness. I'd like to try the Air SM, but also the GTS2M. Which one should I buy?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 25, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> Okay, for 3x3, I've had the Gan 356 Air S for my main, and I love the light smoothness. I'd like to try the Air SM, but also the GTS2M. Which one should I buy?


Do you have the ability to go to comps? If so, try one there. That’ll help you make your decision more than I ever could.


----------



## leven Williams (Apr 25, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Do you have the ability to go to comps? If so, try one there. That’ll help you make your decision more than I ever could.


That was sooo helpful, man. (sarcasm.)


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 26, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> That was sooo helpful, man. (sarcasm.)


It's good advice though. I tried a bunch of cubes at my first comp and it was pretty neat. It's not particularly nice to reply to something like that with such sarcasm.


----------



## leven Williams (Apr 26, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> It's good advice though. I tried a bunch of cubes at my first comp and it was pretty neat. It's not particularly nice to reply to something like that with such sarcasm.



Well the closet comp in the next few months is approximately 200 miles from where I live, so... yeah... I'm gonna drive that far to try out a gts2m... I was kinda lookin' for a more immediate solution to my dilemma... Anyway I decided just to magnetized my current Air to save some cash and try out a few Cubicle Premium Cubes. I meant nothing to be 'mean' my comment, sorry...


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 26, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> Well the closet comp in the next few months is approximately 200 miles from where I live, so... yeah... I'm gonna drive that far to try out a gts2m... I was kinda lookin' for a more immediate solution to my dilemma... Anyway I decided just to magnetized my current Air to save some cash and try out a few Cubicle Premium Cubes. I meant nothing to be 'mean' my comment, sorry...


I’m sorry about that. You put your location as kfc, so I had to assume. anyway, what you’ve already decided sounds good. Cubicle premium cubes are always good! But in the future (like in later the the next couple of months future), just go to comps. You’ll buy only the cubes you really need, and if there’s a cube that you don’t like that you got, you can just sell or trade it.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Apr 27, 2019)

A few updates I would make:
2x2 Expert - Valk 2M
3x3 Budget - Remove MF3RS2 and add YJ Yulong v2M
3x3 Great - Remove YJ MGC and add GTS2M, and Cubing Classroom RS3M
5x5 Great - Change to Yuxin Little Magic 5x5 M
6x6 Great - Change to Moyu Aoshi GTSM. I personally much prefer it over the Shadow, and its cheaper.
7x7 Great and Expert - Change to XMD Spark M
Megaminx Expert - Add XMD Galaxy v2LM
Megaminx Great - Add XMD Galaxy v2L
Skewb Expert - Change to Moyu Aoyan M
Square-1 Budget - Add Yuxin Little Magic Square-1
Square-1 Great - Change to Yuxin Little Magic Square-1 M

Cubes that might make the cut (but I havent tried) are the yj yuchuang 5x5 v2m, the yuxin huanglong pyraminx, and any future entries in the yu- v2m line.

Add cubelelo as a store in india
Add soletta as a store in chile
there are also many local cube vedors in latin america
also one in spain thats like lioncube or smth like that


----------



## Trexrush1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I disagree with the above edit.

5x5 expert - moyu aochuang gts m, qiyi wushuang m, yuxin little magic m // ylm is not the best on the market. its good, but not the best
6x6 great - yuxin red // current list has a shadow, this is a step down.
6x6 expert - Moyu Aoshi GTSM, XMD shadow m, yuxin red //yuxin red is objectively worse

7x7 great - cyclone boys G7 //budget big cubes are a joke, at this point youre better off getting a spark

Skewb great - cyclone boys magnetic // fair, but wingy belongs here
Skewb expert - XMD wingy, moyu aoyan // aoyan is objectively better (and I only own a wingy), read the descriptions for what each category stands for

Megaminx great - YJMGC megaminx, Shengshou pearl m// any non-galaxy mega is a joke for anything above the budget category

Square-1 budget - qiyi Qifa sq1, mfsq1 //Yuxin is cheaper and better, and for only 3 bucks more you get the best squan on the market


----------



## Trexrush1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Some cubers are using the YJ MGC megaminx as their main over the Galaxy v2Lm.
> 
> Here is a comparison video between the YJ MGC megaminx and the XMD Galaxy v2Lm:



Honestly I was only paying attention to the pearl, didnt see the mgc


----------



## leven Williams (Apr 28, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I’m sorry about that. You put your location as kfc, so I had to assume. anyway, what you’ve already decided sounds good. Cubicle premium cubes are always good! But in the future (like in later the the next couple of months future), just go to comps. You’ll buy only the cubes you really need, and if there’s a cube that you don’t like that you got, you can just sell or trade it.



Kfc doesn't have a lot a comps around it despite the delish chicken...


----------



## ramzol (May 12, 2019)

Expert pyraminx should be Yuxin huanglong magnetic pyraminx


----------



## pjk (May 13, 2019)

So keeping an update to date list of the most recommended cubes is certainly a useful resource. However, since many people have differing views on which is the best for each puzzle type and category, it makes it difficult to choose which one to actually put as the recommended puzzle. 

Does anyone know of a site or resource that has a voting mechanism for the best speedcubes? I think adding a way for people to add puzzles and allow the community to vote up/down differing brands/puzzles would be the best long-term strategy for this. This way it's not just 1 person recommending stuff and it's the crowd, and the rankings can be done automatically as new puzzles are added and whatnot. Thoughts?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 13, 2019)

I don't see how you can put the Hays 7M in 7x7 great when it's more expensive than the spark M.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 13, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am thinking about 6x6 great, as Yuxin red is a pretty old puzzle. Any thoughts?
> Is the X-Men shadow m better than the aoshi gts m?


I think out of the box, the aoshi gtsm is better, if you are sub2 and have them both really well set up then I think the shadow might be better but even then I am not sure. 
I disagree with the very existence of a great 7x7, if you want a 7x7 get the spark, it's simple.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 14, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> then what shall we put into great7x7?
> I am thinking about great pyraminx too. the moyu pyraminx is only 1 dollar cheaper than the yuxin huang long m and the X-Men bell on the cubicle.


Just make it honest:
Budget: cyclone boys G7
Great: xman spark M
Expert: xman spark M 

I don't know enough about pyraminx to help with that.


----------



## fex (May 14, 2019)

5x5 Yuxin Cloud is generally good cube, not only in budget range.

I'm a beginner but I didn't see much difference in solving efficiency between:
- 4x4 Thunderclap Mini
- 4x4 Wuque
- 4x4 Yuxin Black Kylin
- 4x4 QiYi QiYuan S

Every cube was set and lubed by Traxxas 50k.


----------



## fex (May 14, 2019)

This is only my opinion


----------



## cuber314159 (May 14, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> the aofu gts m is $15 cheaper than the xman spark M, while the yuxin hays7 m is the same price as the xman spark M. with the aofu gts m better and cheaper than the yuxin hays7 m, should we put the aofu gts m into 7x7 great with xman spark M?


I didn't realise, cubicle prices really do not reflect wholesale prices then. I guess you can put the aofu GTSM in great but it's quite a bit worse anyway.
4x4 will need updating soon but for now the aosu gts2m is best but I tried the valk 4 and it's better but not out just yet. For 5x5, the Moyu aochuang GTSM is the best and I think you could put the new yuxin magnetic 5x5 for great as it's quite good.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 14, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> then what shall we put into great7x7?
> I am thinking about great pyraminx too. the moyu pyraminx is only 1 dollar cheaper than the yuxin huang long m and the X-Men bell on the cubicle.


I would say great pyraminx is z magnetic and budget is the new Yulong v2m pyraminx for 8 dollars.


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I want to know more about the mr.m 4x4 and 5x5.
> Any thoughts on 4x4 and 5x5?



I have both, but no other Mr. M puzzles. I think the 5x5 is a bit better than the 4x4, just because it's easier to make odd-layer cubes. The inner slices are a bit better on the 5x5 - on the 4x4 they catch every so often. Check out my review on the 4x4 at thecubicle.com - it's titled "Classic look and great performance." TLDR: fix uneven tensions.


----------



## Ady.merchant (May 26, 2019)

Should I buy a gans air master or the valk 3


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jun 3, 2019)

Ady.merchant said:


> Should I buy a gans air master or the valk 3


Their both a bit outdated, I’d get an MF3RS3 M for the price of one of those


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 5, 2019)

I want these budget cubes:

3x3 OH
skewb
pyra

can you guys recommend me?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 5, 2019)

thx!

and a good lube I can buy online? china preferentially


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jun 6, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> thx?
> 
> and a good lube I can buy online? china preferentially


Traxxas 50k or weight 5 can be bought online in many places and can be used in the core and pieces


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 6, 2019)

thx


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 6, 2019)

pjk said:


> Updated January, 2019 - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...


Just a thought, I would also put the Moyu Aoyan skewb in the great/expert along with the wingy. Lots of people use the moyu as their mains, and it is at least as good as the wingy.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It's already on the list.


No it's not. Look at the first post.

Here's a screenshot I took:


----------



## pjk (Jun 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yes, I don't know why no updates have been made on the list at the first post, so I have made a list myself.
> https://www.speedsolving.com/goto/post?id=1318018
> 
> Do you have any suggestions on my list?


I'd like to keep the first posted updated, but running into the issue of when to make updates. There are many people who have differing views on which puzzles should be listed, so thinking of the best way to solve this issue. It is still mostly up to date.


----------



## Ethan128 (Jun 7, 2019)

I think you should make the little magic m 5x5 for the great 5x5, it's peformance is really and costs the same as the yuxin.


----------



## pjk (Jun 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have made tons of threads with polls for cubers to vote. My list is based on the poll results.


Hello,
This issue is this: say a new budget puzzles come out tomorrow, do we add it or not to the recommended list? You'd have to create yet a new poll, so that method isn't super effective. Plus it is only works if people vote and we don't want 50 new polls being created every month as new puzzles come out. There must be a more effective way to handle this.


----------



## pjk (Jun 9, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> just add choices to the polls when new cubes come out.


What if someone already voted but prefers the new choice? It isn't super practical. Another alternative is to just make general judgements of what should be suggested. It doesn't need to be perfect - the goal is to provide a useful guide for people who aren't up to date on the latest hardware but want to buy a new puzzle.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 9, 2019)

We had a good system going on the google document, but participation was low and very few people actually rated their cubes on there. If we could get dozens of people to rate their cubes there, we'd have a more reliable system.


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 9, 2019)

pjk said:


> What if someone already voted but prefers the new choice? It isn't super practical. Another alternative is to just make general judgements of what should be suggested. It doesn't need to be perfect - the goal is to provide a useful guide for people who aren't up to date on the latest hardware but want to buy a new puzzle.


i think there's a "change vote" option after you cast your vote


----------



## Siraj (Jun 22, 2019)

Kindly let us know the details for Rubik's twist also


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 22, 2019)

I still got my aosu and aochuang from like 3 years ago, will get new cubes for those (expert category) be a big upgrade at this point?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 22, 2019)

Nilsibert said:


> I still got my aosu and aochuang from like 3 years ago, will get new cubes for those (expert category) be a big upgrade at this point?


Oh my god, yes. Though get the wuque M for 4x4. SO MUCH better then the aosu


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 22, 2019)

Good to hear! The aosu is still nice, can't imagine how great a new 4x4 will feel. I'm still not sure which one to get though, as I understand the wuque is a bit on the slow side but has better corner cutting, while its the other way around with the moyu. No clue about valk 4


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Valk 4


Haven't tried it. The wuque is better then the GTS2 M though (imo)



Nilsibert said:


> Good to hear! The aosu is still nice, can't imagine how great a new 4x4 will feel. I'm still not sure which one to get though, as I understand the wuque is a bit on the slow side but has better corner cutting, while its the other way around with the moyu. No clue about valk 4


You need to compress the fittings on it. Once you do though MY GOD IS IT GOOD. (Get the cubicle labs version, not angstrom(


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 22, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> You need to compress the fittings on it. Once you do though MY GOD IS IT GOOD. (Get the cubicle labs version, not angstrom(


What do you mean by compressing the fittings?
And why not angstrom?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 23, 2019)

Nilsibert said:


> What do you mean by compressing the fittings?
> And why not angstrom?


Cyotheking has a pretty good tutorial. 
And the angstrom is a good cube, it is just harder to compress the springs because of the lubicle black


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 23, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Cyotheking has a pretty good tutorial.
> And the angstrom is a good cube, it is just harder to compress the springs because of the lubicle black


I was thinking of getting the angstrom wuque, now I'm not so sure anymore :/


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 23, 2019)

Nilsibert said:


> I was thinking of getting the angstrom wuque, now I'm not so sure anymore :/


Sorry if I came across wrong. IT IS STILL A GREAT CUBE. I just think a spring compression is necessary for the wuque (like how you need to change the springs in a yuxin red 6x6), because the wuque is usually a slow cube.

Note: after the mod, the outer layers WILL BE very unstable and loose. You will need to put in some heavy lube (weight 3 or higher), but that will require additional break-in. If you do not want to deal with the extra hassle, get the angstrom. It is much better out-of-the-box then the cubicle labs version.

However, like anything with cubes these days, it is mostly personal prefence.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 24, 2019)

I


Competition Cuber said:


> Sorry if I came across wrong. IT IS STILL A GREAT CUBE. I just think a spring compression is necessary for the wuque (like how you need to change the springs in a yuxin red 6x6), because the wuque is usually a slow cube.
> 
> Note: after the mod, the outer layers WILL BE very unstable and loose. You will need to put in some heavy lube (weight 3 or higher), but that will require additional break-in. If you do not want to deal with the extra hassle, get the angstrom. It is much better out-of-the-box then the cubicle labs version.
> 
> However, like anything with cubes these days, it is mostly personal prefence.



I heard about the unstable outer layers after the mod, it's partially why I'd like to get the angstrom since it has stronger magnets. I'm sure I could still compress the springs if I felt I need to, and the magnets would help keep it more stable. At least that's how I imagine it.


----------



## Kristapsas (Jun 29, 2019)

Lads Im really hoping you can give me a good recommendation. So basically I want a 3x3 thats fast , controllable ,smooth , very light magneted (like the mf3rs3m), great m slices. The weak magnets are a priority for me cause I recently bought an air sm and Im incredibly disspleased, the turning requires way too much effort for my turning style. My budget is up to 40 euros


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 29, 2019)

Kristapsas said:


> Lads Im really hoping you can give me a good recommendation. So basically I want a 3x3 thats fast , controllable ,smooth , very light magneted (like the mf3rs3m), great m slices. The weak magnets are a priority for me cause I recently bought an air sm and Im incredibly disspleased, the turning requires way too much effort for my turning style. My budget is up to 40 euros


Moyu WRM. It fits all your criteria. You can win one on the Discord server for this forum!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 29, 2019)

Imo the best megaminx should be changed to V2 LM

Also Valk 5 should at least be considered for 5x5. I don't have one but the WR was set with it so it must be pretty good


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> They are already on the list.


Ah ok, your list. I didn't see them on the front page so that's why I said something.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 2, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Here are polls you can vote for or against speed cubes.


He was talking about pjk's original post. Stop acting like you are the king of this thread.

Seriously, nobody is going look at some random post in the middle of the thread just because some random cuber thinks he is always right.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 3, 2019)

Yuxin Little Magic Square 1 should be added to both “Great” and “expert” due to its cheap price and viability.

Add the Aoyan Skewb to Expert

Add Aoshi GTS M 6x6 to Expert, as well as the XMan Spark 7x7


----------



## Hardwehr (Jul 4, 2019)

In cubicle.us the 356x is 5$ cheaper!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> They are on my list already at least.
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/speed-cubes-recommendation-list.74489/


Like I said, nobody will think to look in the middle of the thread.


----------



## Ash Black (Jul 6, 2019)

pjk said:


> I"ve added a section at the bottom of the post with links to various shops around the world. What am I missing? What are the biggest shops in Europe? Let me know and I'll add them to the thread.
> 
> Also, you have any other suggestions to make, please post them here.


add the tengyun m, and moyu WRM to 3x3 expert, and the yulong v2 m to 3x3 budget
add the YJ MGC megaminx to megaminx great
add the Yulong v2 m pyra to pyraminx budget/pyraminx great


----------



## Spektre (Jul 19, 2019)

Whats the best cube for a beginner out of these: YJ Yulong V2 M or MF3RS2 (non-magnetic)?


----------



## Spektre (Jul 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Mf3rs3m


Thats not one of the two options that I gave you xD


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 19, 2019)

Spektre said:


> Thats not one of the two options that I gave you xD


The Yulong V2 M would be much more stable because of the magnets. It has a pretty fast and smooth feel. And this is just my opinion, but I think that the MF3RS2 needs magnets to be good. Even then though, I would get the Yulong.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Sorry, but you may refer to the budget High-end 3x3 poll results: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-3x3-comparison.73563/


So some people voted for it in a poll, so he is stuck with a cube that he won't like as much. Makes sense! Real smart!


----------



## Sion (Aug 7, 2019)

Is Meilong 4x4 going to be a recommendation for a good cheap 4x4?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 7, 2019)

Sion said:


> Is Meilong 4x4 going to be a recommendation for a good cheap 4x4?


If you're willing to magnetize it - which is not hard at all - it becomes, by far, the best budget 4x4.


----------



## Sion (Aug 7, 2019)

Tabe said:


> If you're willing to magnetize it - which is not hard at all - it becomes, by far, the best budget 4x4.



I know. I have one . It's the best budget 4x4, even surpassing more expensive cubes like the valk 4 easily.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2019)

Suggestion- change the wuque and wushuang in 4x4 and 5x5 to the Valk 4 and 5 M respectively. They are cheaper, and most people can agree that they are better.

Also, the Yuxin Little Magic M 5x5 is better then the yuxin for the "great" category- smooth, fast, and factory magnetic.


----------



## Sion (Aug 9, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Suggestion- change the wuque and wushuang in 4x4 and 5x5 to the Valk 4 and 5 M respectively. They are cheaper, and most people can agree that they are better.
> 
> Also, the Yuxin Little Magic M 5x5 is better then the yuxin for the "great" category- smooth, fast, and factory magnetic.




WuShuang to Valk 5? Yes.

WuQue to Valk 4? No. They are rather different, and directly comparing the two, there are many areas where the wuque is definitely a better cube, albeit slower.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2019)

Sion said:


> WuShuang to Valk 5? Yes.
> 
> WuQue to Valk 4? No. They are rather different, and directly comparing the two, there are many areas where the wuque is definitely a better cube, albeit slower.


True. But also keep in mind that boat variants of the valk 4 m are a lot cheaper


----------



## Sion (Aug 9, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> True. But also keep in mind that boat variants of the valk 4 m are a lot cheaper



In that case, I would bump up the meilong 4m, which in the performance department, definitely beats out the valk 4.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> They are on the list here already before your suggestion.
> 
> That's true, and you may refer to the Best 4x4 comparison thread here.


I was talking about pjks thread, not yours. Thanks though.


----------



## pjk (Aug 18, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Yuxin Little Magic Square 1 should be added to both “Great” and “expert” due to its cheap price and viability.
> 
> Add the Aoyan Skewb to Expert
> 
> Add Aoshi GTS M 6x6 to Expert, as well as the XMan Spark 7x7





Milo Black said:


> add the tengyun m, and moyu WRM to 3x3 expert, and the yulong v2 m to 3x3 budget
> add the YJ MGC megaminx to megaminx great
> add the Yulong v2 m pyra to pyraminx budget/pyraminx great





Sion said:


> Meilong 4x4


I went ahead and updated the main post with some of the suggestions from above and from Fukuoka. There are a couple of issues:
1) Some puzzle categories have multiple suggestions. I think we should cap it at 2, so for Expert 3x3, we should limit it to two. It means removing existing ones. We want to make it simple for people to find puzzles - it can't be perfect as everyone has their own preference.
2) People making contradicting recommendations, it's tough to decide which to edit/add, if any. Aside from the proposed poll, does anyone have any other suggestions to resolving this issue?

In the future, if you make a suggestion, please follow this format:
*Puzzle to Remove*: XXX
*Puzzle to Add:* YYY
*Reason:* ZZZ

This way it is easily to determine what is proposed to add, subtract, and a good reason that we can discuss. If you suggest adding something without removing a puzzle, we end up for 5 puzzles recommended for each and that isn't the goal here.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 19, 2019)

Puzzle to remove: Angstrom Weipo M
Puzzle to Add: QiYi Valk 2 M
Reason: Pretty much everybody and their cousin has switched to the Valk 2 M, and it's the best 2x2x2 on the market right now. It's even been compared to the original Dayan, which says a lot. 

Puzzle to remove: QiYi QiDi S
Puzzle to Add: YJ YuPo V2 M
Reason: The QiDi S locks up a lot more than the YuPo. The YuPo is only 2 dollars more expensive and it's magnetic to boot. It's almost as good as the MGC 2x2x2.

Alternatively, replace the QiDi S with the MeiLong 2. It's 3 dollars and it's pretty decent.


----------



## pjk (Aug 19, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Puzzle to remove: Angstrom Weipo M
> Puzzle to Add: QiYi Valk 2 M
> Reason: Pretty much everybody and their cousin has switched to the Valk 2 M, and it's the best 2x2x2 on the market right now. It's even been compared to the original Dayan, which says a lot.
> 
> ...


Done, made those changes now.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The reviews of the Cubing Classroom Megaminx at the Cubicle is not as good as the Yuxin Little Magic megaminx and Qiheng megaminx. Cubing Classroom Megaminx has 3.5 star reviews at the Cubicle, while both Qiyi Qiheng megaminx and Yuxin Little Magic megaminx has 4.5 star reviews at the Cubicle.
> 
> The Cubing Classroom Megaminx do not have ridges. What do you mean by "features a lot of grip"?
> 
> ...


I agree. I think that the qiheng id better (keep in mind I've never tried the little magic megaminx), as for the price it performs extremely well. for me, the qiyi qidi s was a cube I just didn't like at all, moreso than the warrior w. if you are willing to pay an extra amount of money, id recommend just getting the yj mgc 2x2 because of its great corner cutting, and top cube traits. the colour scheme is also awesome on it, compared to the weird shades and frosted exterior on the qiyi qidi s.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 2x2 budget - YJ YuPo v2 M, Yuxin Little Magic 2x2


I've heard the Yupo is good


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 20, 2019)

Another great thing about the yj mgc 2x2 is its really nice box. it feels like you're getting a really quality puzzle.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The box make it feels like a flagship.


which it pretty much is!!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> *Puzzle to Remove*: none
> *Puzzle to Add: *yuxin little magic 2x2
> *Reason:* cheaper than the YJ YuPo v2 M, but still good for beginners. Corner cuts better than the qiyi qidi s.
> 
> ...


Hays is supposed to be better then the YLM M, lots of people still prefer the volt for squan, and why the heck would you remove the auchoung for 5x5? Stop making this about what you think is best, and make it about the the community thinks is best.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> That's because of the Valk 5 M.


Auchuang can compete with the valk 5 M. The wushuang is definitely inferior though.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> This is only my opinion


Which is EXACTLY my point! You just make everything about you’re opinion!!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 20, 2019)

I kinda wish cubes came in crappy boxes so I wouldn't have to keep them. I don't want to keep the boxes, but I can't help it.


----------



## Lapse. (Aug 20, 2019)

cubicle labs volt more expensive than a 7x7 ( ͡ಥ ͜ʖ ͡ಥ)


----------



## Zerksies (Aug 20, 2019)

5x5 expert should include the Valk5 I just retired my Cubicle WuShuang because of this cube


----------



## Tabe (Aug 21, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> which it pretty much is!!


The MGC 2x2 is really good but its best use is to take the springs from it and put them in a Valk 2. Makes the Valk even better.


----------



## listere (Aug 23, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> There are plenty of 3x3s between $2.99 and $24.99, maybe pick one in the $10-15 range for "great"? I would also strongly suggest a cheaper option for "great" 5x5. Maybe the Yuxin Purple?


Perhaps as a "cheap" one people could buy the MF5S. I have one and it feels a hell lot nicer than the Mf4S


----------



## icarneiro (Aug 23, 2019)

hey guys, as I started speedcubing 4 months ago, I'm new to this universe, and I don't have a good *5x5 cube* yet , just a cheap and bad one.

I am willing to pay high, and would like to buy the best, or among the best three *5x5 cubes magnetics* on the market, but I don't know the best cubes.

What are your recommendations? Tks


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 15, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I kinda wish cubes came in crappy boxes so I wouldn't have to keep them. I don't want to keep the boxes, but I can't help it.


I love cube boxes. I even kept my Qiyi qidi box and my x-man wingy skewb box. What annoys me about x-man products is that they don't have fancy boxes!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 15, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I love cube boxes. I even kept my Qiyi qidi box and my x-man wingy skewb box. What annoys me about x-man products is that they don't have fancy boxes!


The only boxes so far that I threw out have been doubles and the WeiPo box. One one side I regret throwing out my WeiPo box, on the other side I'm debating throwing out my WeiPo too.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 15, 2019)

Lol cubes are so expensive these says because of the fancy boxes.


----------



## Arrowtlz (Oct 6, 2019)

So I agree completely with the little mag, and mf3rs2 for 3x3 budget but one thing that gets me is the great. The yj mgc is alright and it could work for some ppl, but overall most people dont have the buggest pull towards it. A cube that should for sure go in great should be mf3rs2m. Its just as good as the most expensive cubes, and should be in that spot. You can keep mgc but for the love of god pls add mf3rs2m. Lol


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm lookin for a new 3x3, I've got $$, but I don't particularly like the WRM or GTS3M. Or the 354. And I'm not allowed to buy a gan x. (Too expensive)
I was looking at maybe a tenyun or gan air sm? What do you guys think?


And for 2x2 expert I really really like the 251, better than the valk 2. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I'm lookin for a new 3x3, I've got $$, but I don't particularly like the WRM or GTS3M. Or the 354. And I'm not allowed to buy a gan x. (Too expensive)
> I was looking at maybe a tenyun or gan air sm? What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> And for 2x2 expert I really really like the 251, better than the valk 2. What do you guys think?


Tengyun
Do you like the 51 millimeter size? If so, than 251 could be good. I personally am fine with smaller 2x2, I main a Weipo M, I think the Weipo WRM is excellent. I don’t have one yet though I would make sure I really like the 251 because it is really expensive, and there are many cheaper, smaller options.
Maybe wait for Gan XS to see price?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 6, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Tengyun
> Do you like the 51 millimeter size? If so, than 251 could be good. I personally am fine with smaller 2x2, I main a Weipo M, I think the Weipo WRM is excellent. I don’t have one yet though I would make sure I really like the 251 because it is really expensive, and there are many cheaper, smaller options.
> Maybe wait for Gan XS to see price?


Oh I meant for 2x2 expert, not for me just yet. I'm happy for now with my yupo. 
And yeah, but the xs is gonna be a bazzilon dollars. But I guess I'll wait...


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 7, 2019)

valk5? valk4? ylm squan? huanglong pyra/mr m pyra?


----------



## InfinityCuber (Oct 8, 2019)

pjk said:


> Updated August, 2019 - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...


What about adding the Yuxin Little Magic 7x7 for budget/Great 7x7?
I've heard it's pretty good, even though I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## InfinityCuber (Oct 8, 2019)

And also, could you add Cubelelo.com for recommended Indian cubing stores?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 8, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I kinda wish cubes came in crappy boxes so I wouldn't have to keep them. I don't want to keep the boxes, but I can't help it.


I'm finally getting to the stage where I'm running out of space to keep my boxes... currently I have them stacked up like stair with one of my mains on each step.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 8, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I'm lookin for a new 3x3, I've got $$, but I don't particularly like the WRM or GTS3M. Or the 354. And I'm not allowed to buy a gan x. (Too expensive)
> I was looking at maybe a tenyun or gan air sm? What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> And for 2x2 expert I really really like the 251, better than the valk 2. What do you guys think?


Did you try a tengyun at the comp? what about a valk 3 m? basically everyone likes that cube, betides being old. MF3RS2M? Dyan wang once used it as his main, its cheap, corner cuts good and smoothly, and is supposedly similar to the gts2m if I recollect correctly. Tingman mains to the 251 stickered, because the sticker less version is slightly matte and hard to grip


----------



## New Generation of cubers (Oct 8, 2019)

I have the X-Man Bell Magnetic Pyraminx and it is overrated.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm also looking for a new main for 3x3. I deciding between the GTS3M, WRM, Gan Air SM and the MF3RS2M. Which one would you recommend to me if I want a cube that is stable, smooth and has okayish speed?


----------



## Arrowtlz (Oct 9, 2019)

I have all 4 and for what your looking for it sounds like the mf3rs2m is what your looking for. Its actually on the slower end, but if you turn just a bit harsher, its one of the most controllable cubes ive ever touched, and very enjoyable to turn which is a big factor. The air sm would also be nice but i think the mfm would be better. The gts3 and wr arent very smooth, and are a little uncontrollable and fast. But the strong magnets make up for it. They are all amazing cubes but i think the mf3rs2m would be best. Your welcome


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Oct 9, 2019)

Arrowtlz said:


> I have all 4 and for what your looking for it sounds like the mf3rs2m is what your looking for. Its actually on the slower end, but if you turn just a bit harsher, its one of the most controllable cubes ive ever touched, and very enjoyable to turn which is a big factor. The air sm would also be nice but i think the mfm would be better. The gts3 and wr arent very smooth, and are a little uncontrollable and fast. But the strong magnets make up for it. They are all amazing cubes but i think the mf3rs2m would be best. Your welcome


thanks


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 9, 2019)

Tengyun or gan air sm for aggressive turning? I think sm but is it worth double the price?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 9, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Tengyun or gan air sm for aggressive turning? I think sm but is it worth double the price?


I reckon a Valk might suit you


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 9, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I reckon a Valk might suit you


I didn't have a chance to try one at the comp, and I don't really want to spend that much on something I might dislike


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 9, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I didn't have a chance to try one at the comp, and I don't really want to spend that much on something I might dislike


Ok. Seeing as you tried both the tengyun and the air sm, which one do you honestly like better, disregarding that it is gan and you really want a gan puzzle? Also, would you mum let you buy an air sm? its also stickered only too. I've heard the tengyun feels really glidey, hence its name


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 9, 2019)

I can pretty confidently say the gan air sm is better, but I'm not sure it's an extra $30 better. And yes, there is the problem concerning my mother....


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 9, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I can pretty confidently say the gan air sm is better, *but I'm not sure it's an extra $30 better*. And yes, there is the problem concerning my mother*.*...


That seems to be the case with most of gan's cubes


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 9, 2019)

Get tengyun, sm sucks


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 9, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Get tengyun, sm sucks


That's totally your opinion. if you're going to say that it sucks, give some evidence


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 9, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> That's totally your opinion. if you're going to say that it sucks, give some evidence


It center twists. It feels very very VERY crunchy to the point where it affects solves. And it doesn't come in stickerless.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 9, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> It center twists. It feels very very VERY crunchy to the point where it affects solves. And it doesn't come in stickerless.


How does centre twisting work? I can understand how not coming in sticker less is a problem. Is it crunchier than the Gan 356 X?


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 9, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> How does centre twisting work? I can understand how not coming in sticker less is a problem. Is it crunchier than the Gan 356 X?


Definitely. In the past, I've said the x is bad, but its league's ahead of the sm. Center twisting is where during solves the center twists and it just stops you from being able to turn.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 9, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Definitely. In the past, I've said the x is bad, but its league's ahead of the sm. Center twisting is where during solves the center twists and it just stops you from being able to turn.


Ok. How can you explain Zemdegs using it for quite some time despite it being the angstrom version I believe


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 9, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Ok. How can you explain Zemdegs using it for quite some time despite it being the angstrom version I believe


Well, first of all he is sponsored. But I have the angstrom version, and it's not as bad as stock


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 9, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Well, first of all he is sponsored. But I have the angstrom version, and it's not as bad as stock


I can understand where you're coming from now, but straight up saying its bad lacks a lot of evidence


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 10, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Tengyun or gan air sm for aggressive turning? I think sm but is it worth double the price?


Don't turn aggressively. Turn smoothly and controlled. That way you will get faster more easily. Aggressive turning really isn't the way to go.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 10, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Don't turn aggressively. Turn smoothly and controlled. That way you will get faster more easily. Aggressive turning really isn't the way to go.


Or as Shawn boucké said, you don't turn roughly, you turn inaccurately.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 11, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> Center twisting is where during solves the center twists and it just stops you from being able to turn.


Can you post a video of this cuz I can't picture at all what you're talking about.


----------



## jo1215 (Oct 11, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Can you post a video of this cuz I can't picture at all what you're talking about.


It looks like this, I don't think it's happened to me on the X but it has happened several times on the SM. It's usually due to loose cubes/inaccurate turning


----------



## Tabe (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

can you add some flagship cubes for each of them?


----------



## Pascal-NL (Oct 13, 2019)

I first wanted to post a reply on the " which cube to buy" thread but I think it is better to post my question in a new thread.
I want to buy a complete serie starting from 2x2 up to whatever high number. The only thing is I am nerd with OCD so I want perfectly playing cubes which all look the same. I was thinking about MoYu but I cannot find a half bright sticker less 3x3. This will result in a serie which does not look the same.

I prefer speed cubes with magnets but I know the higher cubes do not come with magnets.

Does anyone know a serie of cubes which do look the same and are great to play with?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 13, 2019)

Well uh
Try the YJ Yu-insert thing here- v2 M series
They are all budget cubes and all magnetic!
The only problem is that they come feeling dry as frick out of the box, so you probs want to get some lube with it (i used Martian Lube from speedcubeshop.com on the YJ Yulong v2 M and it feels great!)
I’m not sure if they have the Half-Bright colour scheme tho.


----------



## Pascal-NL (Oct 13, 2019)

Thank you, I will try one out.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 13, 2019)

I second the Yu**** V2M series from YJ. I have the 2 and 3 and they're very, very nice! And I hear good things about the 4 and the 7 too. Not sure if there's a 6 out already.

Alternately, you could consider this exposure therapy and buy completely different cubes and try and lesson your OCD, but don't do this unless you discuss it with a therapist.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 13, 2019)

I agree with everyone above. The YJ series is great and cheap. The Yuxin Little Magic series is also definitely worth having a look at.

There are a LOT of great options available. There is definitely something for everyone.


----------



## DanielTheCuber569 (Oct 13, 2019)

zcube if ur buying in bulk


----------



## Pascal-NL (Oct 13, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Alternately, you could consider this exposure therapy and buy completely different cubes and try and lesson your OCD, but don't do this unless you discuss it with a therapist.



Nah, to much hassle. I embrace my OCD 

I am looking for the best place to buy the cubes. China is probably the cheapest option and for me the Netherlands is the fastest.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 13, 2019)

China is cheapest but you can get taxed for packages over 22 euros. And if you want 6 cubes, it'll quickly go over that. 
Cubediction.com is very good, Dutch, but doesn't have all the latest stuff or a big selection. 
Speedcube.nl is very expensive. 
Kubuswinkel.nl is expensive too. 

If you can be patient, you could use cubezz.com and just order 3 times a few days apart, so you don't have to pay shipping. But they don't have 5x5x5 and up listed in their store, so you have to contact them through email and order the cubes that way. 

YongJun YuPo Magnetic 2x2x2 Speed Cube Stickerless 5.99 USD with free shipping
YongJun YuLong V2 M 3x3x3 Magnetic Magic Cube Stickerless 7.15 USD with free shipping
YongJun YuSu V2 M 4x4x4 Magnetic Magic Cube Stickerless 10.55 USD with free shipping
YongJun YuChuang M 5x5x5 (Stickerless): 11.55USD with free shipping
YongJun YuFu V2 M 7x7x7(Black & Stickerless): 15.55USD with free shipping

Unfortunately there's no 6x6x6 in this series yet.

The Yuxin Little Magic series has everything. 
YuXin Little Magic 2x2x2 Stickerless Magic Cube 
YuXin Little Magic 3x3x3 Stickerless Magic Cube 
YuXin Little Magic M 4x4x4 Magnetic Magic Cube Stickerless 
YuXin Little Magic M SQ-1 Magnetic Magic Cube Stickerless 
YuXin Little Magic Skewb Stickerless Cube 
YuXin Little Magic Pyraminx Stickerless Magic Cube 
YuXin Zhi-Sheng LITTLE MAGIC Stickerless Megaminx 

And for the bigger cubes:
YuXin Little Magic M Magnetic 5x5x5 (stickerless): 14.99USD with free shipping
YuXin Little Magic 6x6x6 (stickerless): 11.55USD with free shipping
YuXin Little Magic 7x7x7 (stickerless): 12.55USD with free shipping
YuXin Little Magic M Magnetic 7x7x7 (stickerless): 20.99USD with free shipping
YuXin Little Magic 8x8x8 (stickerless): 26.99USD with free shipping
YuXin Little Magic 9x9x9 (stickerless): 31.99USD with free shipping
YuXin Little Magic 10x10x10 (stickerless): 41.99USD with free shipping
YuXin Little Magic 11x11x11 (stickerless): 71.99USD with free shipping
YuXin Little Magic 12x12x12 (stickerless): 85.99USD with free shipping


----------



## Pascal-NL (Oct 13, 2019)

Aaah my thread is moved to here  I should had go with my first thought.

Thank you Ruud. Your information is very helpfull.

I already noticed speedcube.nl and kubuswinkel.nl are expensive. And you always have to pay shipping even dough I am in the same country while shipping from China is free.

I will take a look at cubezz.com. Thanks.


----------



## Pascal-NL (Oct 14, 2019)

I ordered the YongJun YuLong V2 M 3x3x3 to test the M series. I cannot wait


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 15, 2019)

i like the current recommendations list but the meilong 4x4 should not be there only because a lot of other websites dont sell it


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 16, 2019)

Should I get the TengYun 2x2, valk 2m, or Gan 251. I could also get a yupo v2m as I do really like this cube and wait till my first comp in epping, and try out several cubes there. What do you guys think?

Also, has there much of a difference between the valk 2m and the valk 2lm?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 16, 2019)

Pascal-NL said:


> I ordered the YongJun YuLong V2 M 3x3x3 to test the M series. I cannot wait


I assure you that it is a great cube for its price


----------



## CrabbyCuber (Oct 16, 2019)

pjk said:


> I"ve added a section at the bottom of the post with links to various shops around the world. What am I missing? What are the biggest shops in Europe? Let me know and I'll add them to the thread.
> 
> Also, you have any other suggestions to make, please post them here.



Maybe add DailyPuzzles, Australia’s newest big store, which seems pretty good. I am totally biased towards speedcube.com.au though...


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 16, 2019)

CrabbyCuber said:


> Maybe add DailyPuzzles, Australia’s newest big store, which seems pretty good. I am totally biased towards speedcube.com.au though...


Yes, add daily puzzles they are great


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 16, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Yes, add daily puzzles they are great





CrabbyCuber said:


> Maybe add DailyPuzzles, Australia’s newest big store, which seems pretty good. I am totally biased towards speedcube.com.au though...


They aren't bad, but I think I've noticed some of their prices are higher than Speedcube.com.au, and they have less puzzles. But then again... Code TINGMAN


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Oct 16, 2019)

CrabbyCuber said:


> Maybe add DailyPuzzles, Australia’s newest big store, which seems pretty good. I am totally biased towards speedcube.com.au though...





Iwannaganx said:


> They aren't bad, but I think I've noticed some of their prices are higher than Speedcube.com.au, and they have less puzzles. But then again... Code TINGMAN



Personally, I have always bought my puzzles at speedcube.com.au. Free express shipping over $100 and a rewards system. Always great service. I have contemplated buying speedcubes at dailypuzzles but in the past they haven’t had the newest hardware, and have been more expensive. I have recently looked at their site, and it seems they have lots more cubes to offer and looks more professional then before, but I still don’t believe their overall store is better than speedcube.com au. However, it is worth adding because I know plenty of people who shop there .

EDIT: I’ve been trying some of my friends 2x2’s and thought the GAN 251, Dayan Tengyun and WR Weipo were as good as the Valk 2 and I think they’re worth adding, anyone else agree?


----------



## Pratyush Manas (Nov 7, 2019)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> I think budget 2×2 should be changed to qidi s, it's a good modern 2×2 that is cheap and fast.
> For 4×4, I think the thunderclap mini is better, more people get the mini thunderclap compared to the full sized one, and report that it's good


I doubt that


----------



## Pascal-NL (Nov 7, 2019)

What about smart cubes. Should they not be represented in the list?


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 7, 2019)

I think the 3x3 in Great should be the Kylin v2m, I find the MGC to be a bit locky.


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 9, 2019)

When it comes to the 4x4x4 cube, which one is better?


YuXin Little Magic Magnetic 4x4x4
or
YongJun YuSu V2 Magnetic 4x4x4
or
SENGSO Mr. M Magnetic 4x4x4


I only have one 4x4 cube, it's not magnetic, and it locks up a lot, it's horrible, so I'd like to buy a good one, and it's cheap. On one site, I researched these, and found these 3 cubes around $11. So... because they are magnetic, I found a good price, i think...


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 9, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> When it comes to the 4x4x4 cube, which one is better?
> 
> 
> YuXin Little Magic Magnetic 4x4x4
> ...


I think YuSu v2M is amazing if you take the time to set it up properly
YLM is too slow for me
I don’t have a Mr. M, but my friend did(he quit cubing), and it locked up a little too much. I might be biased because it doesn’t come in stickerless and I can’t recognize stickered puzzles


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 9, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I think YuSu v2M is amazing if you take the time to set it up properly
> YLM is too slow for me
> I don’t have a Mr. M, but my friend did(he quit cubing), and it locked up a little too much. I might be biased because it doesn’t come in stickerless and I can’t recognize stickered puzzles



Thank you, you helped me a lot !!


----------



## Tabe (Nov 9, 2019)

The Yusu is probably your best bet of those three. If you're willing to magnetize it yourself, get a Meilong 4x4. A magnetic Meilong is better than all three of those. If you're nervous, it's VERY easy to magnetize.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 9, 2019)

The YLMi very slow


----------



## MarkA64 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dayan Tengyun or the new Qiyi Wu Wei?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 21, 2019)

MarkA64 said:


> Dayan Tengyun or the new Qiyi Wu Wei?


My friend has the Tengyun and I personally love its lovely gliding feeling, frictionless and smooth. It has a clack. blocky kind of snappy feeling which I really enjoy. My only gripe is it is a little too fast for me, but that could be fixed with some setup. Its 55 mm size and weak magnets make it great for OH


----------



## Mischiiii (Nov 21, 2019)

Pascal-NL said:


> What about smart cubes. Should they not be represented in the list?



that would be easy:
2x2
Only option i know: Giiker 2x2

3x3
Budget: Giiker Cube
Best Option: Gan 356i


----------



## bossel (Nov 21, 2019)

I have a GTS V2 M and ever since was intrigued by smaller cubes. So I ordered a GAN 354M recently to satisfy my curiosity... It's not a recent model, and probably not as smooth as the highly praised 356X, but it intrigues me... and I am doing this for fun after all!


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 21, 2019)

MarkA64 said:


> Dayan Tengyun or the new Qiyi Wu Wei?


I really recommend the TengYun, but I haven't tried the WuWei yet. It is cheaper than the TengYun, though!


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Nov 22, 2019)

I believe the list needs to be updated because it’s been three months and a lot of new releases have come out. I’ll help out by adding cubes for events I have experience with and a variety of cubes for:

2x2:
Budget: YJ Yupo v2 M
Great: YJ MGC
Expert: Dayan Tengyun (now my main), Valk 2, Moyu Weipo WR M

3x3: 
Budget: Yuxin Little Magic
Great: Valk 3
Expert: GAN XS (my main), GTS3M


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 22, 2019)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> I believe the list needs to be updated because it’s been three months and a lot of new releases have come out. I’ll help out by adding cubes for events I have experience with and a variety of cubes for:
> 
> 2x2:
> Budget: YJ Yupo v2 M
> ...


I reckon at the WRM and X to the list as many still use the X as their main.


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 22, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I reckon at the WRM and X to the list as many still use the X as their main.


I agree. The XS is mostly a copy to the YueXiao Pro EDM, and plus you honestly don't need that much hardware for a good cube. I'd go for the Tengyun as well.


----------



## Fredrick (Nov 26, 2019)

For Pyraminx which is better:
Yuxin Huanlong M or
X Man Bell


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Should I make a table for all of the newer cubes, and all the websites that you can find them on?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 27, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> Should I make a table for all of the newer cubes, and all the websites that you can find them on?


Yes, that would be good


----------



## ProStar (Nov 28, 2019)

https://www.dailypuzzles.com.au is a shop for speedcubers in Australia


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 28, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> https://www.dailypuzzles.com.au is a shop for speedcubers in Australia


And https://www.speedcube.com.au

Both are leaders in cube retail in Australia


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Just letting you know, it will probably take a while.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Also, I need some up-to-date recommendations, because I don't think the list has been updated for a while. Just comment with any puzzles that you think should be on the list. I will have to choose just one puzzle for each category, but I will put all of the recommendations on the spreadsheet.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 28, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> Also, I need some up-to-date recommendations, because I don't think the list has been updated for a while. Just comment with any puzzles that you think should be on the list. I will have to choose just one puzzle for each category, but I will put all of the recommendations on the spreadsheet.



If the list is for beginners, then I recommend using the best budget cubes in each category.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 28, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> If the list is for beginners, then I recommend using the best budget cubes in each category.


It will have budget, great, and expert just like the original list.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 28, 2019)

How about I will come up with all of the budget cubes, and everybody else comes up with the great and expert cubes. You also *have to have the cubes to recommend them*. I will count all of the votes, and that cube will get put on the list.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 28, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> How about I will come up with all of the budget cubes, and everybody else comes up with the great and expert cubes. You also have to have the cubes to recommend them. I will count all of the votes, and that cube will get put on the list.


Expert:
2x2: Tengyun, Valk 2 LM, 
3x3: Gan XS, WRM
4x4: Aosu GTS2M, WRM
5x5: Valk 5 M
6x6: X-man Shadow
7x7: X-man Spark
Megaminx: X-man Galaxy V2M/V2LM
Skewb: X-man Wingy, Moyu Aoyuan
Pyraminx: X-man bell, Huanglong M
Square 1: Volt V2M
Clock: Angstrom Temporus (unreleased), Lingao

Great
2x2: MGC
3x3: MGC Elite, Wuwei
4x4: Meilong, Thunderclap, Wuque
5x5: YLM, Huanglong (The huanglong may be sluggish OOTB but improves after cleaning out, relubing, then breaking in over 100 solves)
6x6: Yj Yushi V2M, Moyu Aoshi
7x7: Yufu, Aofu
Megaminx: Qiheng, Galaxy unmagnetic
Skewb: Cyclone Boys Magnetic Skewb, X-man Wingy
Pyraminx: Huanglong, Bell, Moyu
Square-1: YLM magnetic
Clock: Lingao


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 28, 2019)

Expert:
2x2: Weipo WRM, GAN 251M, Valk 2M
3x3: XS, Weilong WRM, Valk Power M
4x4: Aosu GTS2M, Aosu WRM, Valk 4M
5x5: Aochuang GTSM, Valk 5 M
6x6: Aoshi GTSM, Shadow M
7x7: Aofu GTSM, Hayes 7M, Spark M
Megaminx: MGC, X-man Galaxy V2 LM, GAN
Skewb: Aoyan M, Wingy M
Pyraminx: Bell, Huanglong, Mr. M
Square 1: Volt V2M
Clock: Lingao 

Great
2x2: MGC, Yupo V2 M
3x3: Yulong V2 M, Kylin V2 M, Thunderclap V3 M, Mr. M
4x4: Yusu V2 M, Little Magic M
5x5: Yuchuang V2 M, Little Magic M
6x6: Yushi V2 M
7x7: Yufu V2 M, Little Magic M
Megaminx: IDK
Skewb: Cyclone Boys M
Pyraminx: Yulong V2 M, Zcube M
Square-1: Little Magic M
Clock: Lingao


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Expert:
> 2x2: Tengyun, Valk 2 LM,
> 3x3: Gan XS, WRM
> 4x4: Aosu GTS2M, WRM
> ...





Cubingcubecuber said:


> Expert:
> 2x2: Weipo WRM, GAN 251M, Valk 2M
> 3x3: XS, Weilong WRM, Valk Power M
> 4x4: Aosu GTS2M, Aosu WRM, Valk 4M
> ...



lol totally exclude the MoYu Magnetic, the top choice for lots of people, WR holder and the WC
wtf who uses the Huanlong Pyra?
Also I would include the GAN Mega somewhere


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 29, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> lol totally exclude the MoYu Magnetic, the top choice for lots of people, WR holder and the WC
> wtf who uses the Huanlong Pyra?
> Also I would include the GAN Mega somewhere


I just posted a rough idea of what came to me on the spot.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Nov 30, 2019)

Ok, these are the best cubes IMO and I currently own all of the ones I will recommend.

2x2: Weipo WR, Dayan Tengyun, Valk 2
3x3 GAN XS, GTS3M (dont have WRM)
4x4: Valk 4 M and GTS2M I like for different reasons
Pyraminx: Xman Bell is honestly the only really good option I’ve heard. I don’t have the huanglong or Mr. M but am currently really happy with the Xman Bell and the way I set it up.

Can’t recommend other events because I am low on hardware, hope this improves the list, we need it updated ASAP


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2019)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> we need it updated ASAP


Like I said before, it will take a while, but I will do my best to get it done in a timely manner.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 30, 2019)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Ok, these are the best cubes IMO and I currently own all of the ones I will recommend.
> 
> 2x2: Weipo WR, Dayan Tengyun, Valk 2
> 3x3 GAN XS, GTS3M (dont have WRM)
> ...


I tried the Gan 460 at a comp in Epping today and was pleasantly surprised at its wonderful feeling. It feels really unique and crunchy, but I can see how other cubers may not like it. Sadly, I could not find anyone with a tengyun 2x2. I found some people using the XS but was involved In other things at the current time. I will try it tomorrow if I can


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I tried the Gan 460 at a comp in Epping today and was pleasantly surprised at its wonderful feeling. It feels really unique and crunchy, but I can see how other cubers may not like it.


Would you put it under the "great" or "expert" category?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 3, 2019)

Here are some cubes to be added for budget / great :
Little magic M 4x4
Little magic M 7x7
YJ yufu M 7x7

And for expert :
Gan 251 M
Dayan Tengyun 2x2


----------



## cfopboy (Dec 10, 2019)

someone pls halp..
my bday is coming up and im not sure whether 2 get the gan xs or valk elite m.
i have a gan x and im not sure whether its worth the upgrade. if its not then ill probably get a megaminx or a 5x5


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 10, 2019)

cfopboy said:


> someone pls halp..
> my bday is coming up and im not sure whether 2 get the gan xs or valk elite m.
> i have a gan x and im not sure whether its worth the upgrade. if its not then ill probably get a megaminx or a 5x5


You seriously don't need the Gan XS, since it's only a copy to the Yuexiao Pro EDM, and more overpriced. I think that you should get a megaminx instead.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2019)

cfopboy said:


> someone pls halp..
> my bday is coming up and im not sure whether 2 get the gan xs or valk elite m.
> i have a gan x and im not sure whether its worth the upgrade. if its not then ill probably get a megaminx or a 5x5



If you already have an X then you don't need another 3x3. Definitely go for Megaminx or 5x5, since that's what you said u wanted next. Also, Christmas is coming up soon as well, you could get more cubes then


----------



## cfopboy (Dec 11, 2019)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Rafaello (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm looking for new 3x3. I can buy GAN 356 XS or Moyu Weilong WR M. Which one is better? Also money is actually no problem for me.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 14, 2019)

cfopboy said:


> someone pls halp..
> my bday is coming up and im not sure whether 2 get the gan xs or valk elite m.
> i have a gan x and im not sure whether its worth the upgrade. if its not then ill probably get a megaminx or a 5x5


I'm faced with the same decision. I know I don't _need _a new 3x3, but I have enough money to lash out. I think the Valk Elite would be better for me, as I have started to become less and less a gan fan boy, as I have tried several other flagships from other companies, and have tired fo the Gan feel.



Rafaello said:


> I'm looking for new 3x3. I can buy GAN 356 XS or Moyu Weilong WR M. Which one is better? Also money is actually no problem for me.


 I don't think it is a matter of what's better but what _suits you _better. Both cubes have customisation ease and very different feelings, so its up to you really


----------



## ProStar (Dec 14, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I'm faced with the same decision. I know I don't _need _a new 3x3, but I have enough money to lash out. I think the Valk Elite would be better for me, as I have started to become less and less a gan fan boy, as I have tried several other flagships from other companies, and have tired fo the Gan feel.



If you don't need a new 3x3, why not get another puzzle?


That being said, I think the Valk Elite is insanely cool


----------



## Rafaello (Dec 14, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> If money isn't a problem, buy both and see which you prefer.


I meant I have money to one of them, not to both... But propably I will choose WRM. Tried both on competition and for me Moyu is better. Thanks for answer.


----------



## Shah (Dec 16, 2019)

Okay. I’m just gonna stretch my budget a little further to $60. Considering Gan 356 XS and GTS3M. Which one should I buy?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 16, 2019)

Shah said:


> Okay. I’m just gonna stretch my budget a little further to $60. Considering Gan 356 XS and GTS3M. Which one should I buy?


I wouldn't buy either. If someone told me to go buy whatever cube I wanted I'd go for the Valk 3 Elite.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 16, 2019)

Shah said:


> Okay. I’m just gonna stretch my budget a little further to $60. Considering Gan 356 XS and GTS3M. Which one should I buy?


Valk Elite


----------



## Shah (Dec 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I wouldn't buy either. If someone told me to go buy whatever cube I wanted I'd go for the Valk 3 Elite.





Cubingcubecuber said:


> Valk Elite



Any reason to buy Valk 3 Elite over Gan 356 XS?

Checked some reviews of Valk 3 Elite on YouTube. Most mention the M slices being hard to turn. Since I use Roux primarily, this can be deal breaker for me.


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Dec 17, 2019)

pjk said:


> Updated August, 2019 - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> 
> 
> *Recommended 3x3x3:*
> ...


I think most of what you have in this list is correct for most people, but I think you should update 3x3 and 4x4 a little.

3x3
Whilst this is a recent addition to the GAN 3x3 range, I think the XS is most definitely the best 3x3 on the market right now, making improvements on the magnet and tension systems. Feliks Zemdegs used it to set his new average world record of 5.53 seconds, and he and Max Park both main it, making it worthy to go on this list as an improvement over the GAN 356 X.

4x4
This is also a recent addition, but to the Aosu Range, the MoYu AoSu WRM. Whilst many people prefer the GTS2M, the AoSu has again been chosen by Feliks Zemdegs and Max Park as their main 4x4.



One Wheel said:


> Great megaminx: the current link says Galaxy M and goes to Galaxy v1. I suggest the Galaxy v2 sculpted.


I would also suggest the GAN Megaminx - it uses concave corners instead of ridges and has a brilliant magnetic and tensioning system. As used by Feliks Zemdegs.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

SamuelCrawford said:


> I think most of what you have in this list is correct for most people, but I think you should update 3x3 and 4x4 a little.
> 
> 3x3
> Whilst this is a recent addition to the GAN 3x3 range, I think the XS is most definitely the best 3x3 on the market right now, making improvements on the magnet and tension systems. Feliks Zemdegs used it to set his new average world record of 5.53 seconds, and he and Max Park both main it, making it worthy to go on this list as an improvement over the GAN 356 X.
> ...


And Dylan Wang from J perm, although I don't think he is great at megaminx


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 17, 2019)

For budget pyraminx, the yulong is a million times better than the QiMing. (personal experience)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 17, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> Would you put it under the "great" or "expert" category?


Probably expert, although I have heard removing all the caps is really annoying to do. Personally, the middle layers weren't that bad, but didn't match those of my aosu gts2m


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 17, 2019)

Shah said:


> Any reason to buy Valk 3 Elite over Gan 356 XS?
> 
> Checked some reviews of Valk 3 Elite on YouTube. Most mention the M slices being hard to turn. Since I use Roux primarily, this can be deal breaker for me.


It’s all personal preference. I use roux as well and really like the GTS3 but hate the X. I know that it’s just because I don’t like the feeling.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2019)

(This is not a help thread, I'm asking your opinion)

I currently have a 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2 Mirror Cube, 3x3 Mirror Cube, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, Square 1, Kilominx, Curvy Copter, and Master Pyraminx.

I'm thinking maybe a Redi Cube, a Cuboid(idk what size), and a gear puzzle(either ball or cube, idk which one).

I'd like input on what I should get, and what size cuboid I should get and whether a gear cube or gear ball is better.

Thanks!

Redi Cube
Cuboid(post which size)
Gear Puzzle(post cube, ball or other)
Mastermorphix
Clock
6x6
7x7
Ivy Cube
Gigaminx


----------



## ZZ'er (Dec 18, 2019)

Dragon cubes are fun.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 18, 2019)

I would just try to finish up your WCA collection with 6x6, 7x7, and maybe clock if you're into that.


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 18, 2019)

redi cube is pretty fun, so you might consider that


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 18, 2019)

6x6 and 7x7 imo. im gonna get into those events soon myself


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 18, 2019)

I like a lot of these cubes (or puzzles so to speak)


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 18, 2019)

This thread I find really helpful because I don't do Pyraminx or Megaminx but now I do and I couldn't find a good cube but now I can. THANK YOU!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

SamuelCrawford said:


> I think most of what you have in this list is correct for most people, but I think you should update 3x3 and 4x4 a little.
> 
> 3x3
> Whilst this is a recent addition to the GAN 3x3 range, I think the XS is most definitely the best 3x3 on the market right now, making improvements on the magnet and tension systems. Feliks Zemdegs used it to set his new average world record of 5.53 seconds, and he and Max Park both main it, making it worthy to go on this list as an improvement over the GAN 356 X.
> ...


Feliks and Max are sponsored by Gan. Wouldn't they have to use the Gan 460 ?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 18, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Feliks and Max are sponsored by Gan. Wouldn't they have to use the Gan 460 ?


No. 
Feliks has said (can’t remember where) that GAN cares more about 3x3, and will let you use whatever cube you want for other events.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 18, 2019)

How much better is the X-man Spark over the Aofu Gts M? Its 7 dollars more on speed cube and i'm wondering if ts worth it


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> How much better is the X-man Spark over the Aofu Gts M? Its 7 dollars more on speed cube and i'm wondering if ts worth it


You should probably get a budget magnetic 7x7, such as the YJ yufu V2 M or the little magic, and spend your money on more puzzles instead.
But if you have a big budget 7 $ isn't that much, and the Aofu hasn't been considered the best 7x7 for years.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 18, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You should probably get a budget magnetic 7x7, such as the YJ yufu V2 M or the little magic, and spend your money on more puzzles instead.


I know, but the little magic I tried at a comp was so sluggish and horrible to use. I mean, I suppose I could buy some dnm with the order. the yufu is out of stock in both stores I believe


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I know, but the little magic I tried at a comp was so sluggish and horrible to use. I mean, I suppose I could buy some dnm with the order. the yufu is out of stock in both stores I believe


I'll admit I've never tried a 7x7 at all, what I said was what JPerm says. However, if you don't like the feel of the little magic just ignore my recommendation and get the Yufu of the Spark.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 18, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I'll admit I've never tried a 7x7 at all, what I said was what JPerm says. However, if you don't like the feel of the little magic just ignore my recommendation and get the Yufu of the Spark.


I mean, it felt a lot better than the 6x6 version, and it did feel kinda nice, but its just really sluggish ( I did most of a solve before giving up lol)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I mean, it felt a lot better than the 6x6 version, and it did feel kinda nice, but its just really sluggish ( I did most of a solve before giving up lol)


I'm not surprised. Even though the 6x6 is the best budget one, everyone says it's bad. Don't get a budget 6x6.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 19, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I'm not surprised. Even though the 6x6 is the best budget one, everyone says it's bad. Don't get a budget 6x6.


Im getting the MGC 6x6


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 19, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Im getting the MGC 6x6


Oh I forgot about that one, since it's so new, but it does seem good. Most of the channels I watch I sponsored by SCS and it isn't there yet.


----------



## cfopboy (Dec 19, 2019)

no i dont think so. the sponsorship just requires them to unbox gan products and make videos of them and post them on youtube.


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Dec 19, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Feliks and Max are sponsored by Gan. Wouldn't they have to use the Gan 460 ?



GAN sponsors Feliks and Max to use their 3x3s, as it is arguably the main WCA event. I know that they both started using them out of choice, and then GAN offered them a sponsorship


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 19, 2019)

You should go for the Qiyi Klotski 15 Puzzle, they're really fun! They're surprisingly easy to make as well if you're a DIY person.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> I would just try to finish up your WCA collection with 6x6, 7x7, and maybe clock if you're into that.





GAN 356 X said:


> 6x6 and 7x7 imo. im gonna get into those events soon myself



Aren't 6x6 and 7x7 basically just a bigger 4x4/5x5? Or am I wrong?



ZZ'er said:


> Dragon cubes are fun.



I'm not familiar with dragon cubes, what are they?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 19, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Aren't 6x6 and 7x7 basically just a bigger 4x4/5x5? Or am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with dragon cubes, what are they?


Yeah as far as the big cubes. I personally don’t enjoy big cubes beyond 5x5 since it’s the same process, just for more pieces. On 6x6 you get a little bit more freedom and more parity, and 7x7 is just a bigger 5x5, change my mind lol. I’d say get something like redi cube, clock, or 15 puzzle for something somewhat fast and simple, and really enjoyable to just casually solve as well


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Dec 19, 2019)

I would say you should buy the X-Man Shadow M 6x6 and/or the X-Man Spark M 7x7. This is because these events are fun to practice and easier to get world-class on than other WCA Events excepting Megaminx.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 20, 2019)

It all boils down to what kind of solves you like. Long solves? Non-cubic? Big cubes? Shape shifting? Speed?

I say pick a style your most interested in doing more and choose the puzzle based off that.

I voted cuboid, 3x3x4 was fun and a classic size, dog ate my old one. I never enjoyed the sounds and feel of gear puzzles.


----------



## Pi Family (Dec 20, 2019)

Which cube out of the GAN X or GAN XS feels most like the GAN I? Does anyone have the three cubes to test it out?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 20, 2019)

Pi Family said:


> Which cube out of the GAN X or GAN XS feels most like the GAN I? Does anyone have the three cubes to test it out?


Gan XS


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Dec 20, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I know, but the little magic I tried at a comp was so sluggish and horrible to use. I mean, I suppose I could buy some dnm with the order. the yufu is out of stock in both stores I believe



For 7x7, I would recommend the X-Man Spark M. It is used by choice by both Feliks and Max, so if you have the budget, I would recommend it.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 20, 2019)

SamuelCrawford said:


> For 7x7, I would recommend the X-Man Spark M. It is used by choice by both Feliks and Max, so if you have the budget, I would recommend it.


I have the money, but 7x7 is an event that I won't solve often cos of how long it takes. The general feeling of the puzzle will probably inspire my to solve it more often though, so I think I may go for the Spark.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 20, 2019)

EngineeringBrian said:


> dog ate my old one.


Classic


----------



## ZZ'er (Dec 21, 2019)

[QUOTareE="DarkSavage, post: 1341835, member: 51863"]
Aren't 6x6 and 7x7 basically just a bigger 4x4/5x5? Or am I wrong?



I'm not familiar with dragon cubes, what are they?
[/QUOTE]
It's a type of Axis cube.


----------



## dailypuzzlescomau (Dec 21, 2019)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Personally, I have always bought my puzzles at speedcube.com.au. Free express shipping over $100 and a rewards system. Always great service. I have contemplated buying speedcubes at dailypuzzles but in the past they haven’t had the newest hardware, and have been more expensive. I have recently looked at their site, and it seems they have lots more cubes to offer and looks more professional then before, but I still don’t believe their overall store is better than speedcube.com au. However, it is worth adding because I know plenty of people who shop there .
> 
> EDIT: I’ve been trying some of my friends 2x2’s and thought the GAN 251, Dayan Tengyun and WR Weipo were as good as the Valk 2 and I think they’re worth adding, anyone else agree?



Hey The Pocket Cuber,

My names Billy and I am the owner of DailyPuzzles. I appreciate your feedback and that you've checked out our store. We definitely are going to work on getting the latest cubes as soon as possible, but it does depend on many factors and sometimes it does take us a longer than we want to stock new products. We were however the first store to stock the MGC Elite 3x3, MGC 6x6 and Valk Elite so we were really thrilled about that.

As for pricing, generally speaking we always try to make our prices as competitive as possible and will always price match (and usually beat) the price of any direct competitor. We also offer Express shipping on orders over $100AUD and typically always have 10-20% coupons which are permanently active. The higher % coupons do require you to a leave a review of your product, but they are still there to redeem.

In future we hope you will give us a shot, but understand and respect cubers who already have loyalty to their favorite store. If you ever have any questions about an order, stocked products or soon to be released products we are always happy to assist- just contact us at [email protected]

Thankyou again for your feedback 
Best Wishes, Billy


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Two-month necro into advertising copy. That's a bold combo.



Takes great skill to pull that off without ridicule.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 24, 2019)

Got the MGC 6x6 and X-man Spark and both are AMAZING! The MGC has a really light glide feeling similar to Moyu big cubes. The Spark has a really nice feeling throughout all the layers; the outers are really nice and crunchy imo


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Would anybody like me to post the unfinished spreadsheet? I have all of the cubes' names, and I have some of the links done.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Here is the spreadsheet so far. There are tabs at the bottom for extra cubes that don't have links. Let me know if there are any cubes I should add/change. I hope this helps people that are looking for new puzzles!









Which Cube Should I Get?


Which Cube Should I Get? All prices are in U.S. dollars.,2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5 Budget,Great,Expert,Budget,Great,Expert,Budget,Great,Expert,Budget,Great,Expert YJ YuPo v2 M,YJ MGC,Valk 2 LM,Yuxin Little Magic,QiYi WuWei M,GAN 356 XS,Yuxin Little Magic M,QiYi Wuque,Valk 4M (Strong),Yuxin Cloud,YJ Yushua...




docs.google.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 27, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here is the spreadsheet so far. There are tabs at the bottom for extra cubes that don't have links. Let me know if there are any cubes I should add/change. I hope this helps people that are looking for new puzzles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps add different cubes to Budget, Great and Expert? Because some people could prefer the Valk 3 Elite over the XS, or the WRM over the XS, so it’s all personal preferences at this point. Just a suggestion.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 27, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Perhaps add different cubes to Budget, Great and Expert? Because some people could prefer the Valk 3 Elite over the XS, or the WRM over the XS, so it’s all personal preferences at this point. Just a suggestion.


There are tabs at the bottom to see other cubes that were mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 27, 2019)

@BenChristman1 Yuxin Little Magic M Pyra????


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> @BenChristman1 Yuxin Little Magic M Pyra????


That is in the "Other" tab at the bottom.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 27, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> That is in the "Other" tab at the bottom.


It doesn’t exist


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> It doesn’t exist


Now, you just have to scroll down farther to see all the other cubes. Sorry about that mishap!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 27, 2019)

Ah yes thank you.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Let me know if there are any other problems and if there are any other cubes I should add! If you suggest a cube, please tell me which category you think it should be in.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 30, 2019)

Is the GAN 356 X worth it? If not, what other Expert would you recommend? 

I currently have a QiYi cube that is dirt cheap (14.00$ for a 3x3, 2x2, and pyriminx combined) and want to upgrade. I want a cube that will withstand the test of time AND continue being useful as I get better.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 30, 2019)

brododragon said:


> Is the GAN 356 X worth it? If not, what other Expert would you recommend?
> 
> I currently have a QiYi cube that is dirt cheap (14.00$ for a 3x3, 2x2, and pyriminx combined) and want to upgrade. I want a cube that will withstand the test of time AND continue being useful as I get better.


Most would recommend the XS, not the X.
Depending on your method, you can also get cheaper cubes, such as the Valk elite (40$) the MGC elite (20$) or the weilong WR (30$)


----------



## brododragon (Dec 30, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Most would recommend the XS, not the X.
> Depending on your method, you can also get cheaper cubes, such as the Valk elite (40$) the MGC elite (20$) or the weilong WR (30$)


Can you tell me which cubes would be fine for which methods? Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 30, 2019)

brododragon said:


> Can you tell me which cubes would be fine for which methods? Thanks for the quick response!


Since you use petrus, they should all be fine. I know the Valk Elite would have bad M-Slices. Here are each's features :

Gan XS :
Magnets : 3 settings, adjustable on the edges
Tensions : Numerical
Springs : Numerical
Speed : Medium

Valk Elite :
Magnets : Magnetic center caps, centers and edges. 3 settings, adjustable by changing the center caps
Tensions : Screws
Springs : You can change the springs (3 settings), but you must take the screws out every time
Speed : Medium

MGC Elite :
Magnets : 2 settings, adjustable on the edges
Tensions : Screws
Springs : Numerical
Speed : Fast

Weilong WR Or GTS3 M:
Magnets : WR: Weak (1 setting), GTS3: Strong (1 setting
Tensions : Screws
Springs : Numerical
Speed : Fast

Cube solve hero has a comparison of all four. I never tried these cubes, but this is what I've heard.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 30, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Since you use petrus, they should all be fine. I know the Valk Elite would have bad M-Slices. Here are each's features :
> 
> Gan XS :
> Magnets : 3 settings, adjustable on the edges
> ...


Thank you so much! One more thing: I'm pretty new to cubing, so what does numerical mean?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 30, 2019)

brododragon said:


> Thank you so much! One more thing: I'm pretty new to cubing, so what does numerical mean?


You can usually change it manually ( For example, having a hexagonal piece clicking in a different angles for different spring tensions). Don't worry about it, it just basically means it can easily be ajusted.


----------



## brododragon (Dec 30, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You can usually change it manually ( For example, having a hexagonal piece clicking in a different angles for different spring tensions). Don't worry about it, it just basically means it can easily be ajusted.


Okay. The MGC Elite seems pretty good. Do you have any special recommendation for 2x2?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 30, 2019)

brododragon said:


> Okay. The MGC Elite seems pretty good. Do you have any special recommendation for 2x2?


I know that the MGC 2x2 is one of the best, and is only about 10$


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

brododragon said:


> Okay. The MGC Elite seems pretty good. Do you have any special recommendation for 2x2?





WarriorCatCuber said:


> I know that the MGC 2x2 is one of the best, and is only about 10$


If you have a slightly higher budget, though, the Valk 2M or LM is the way to go.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 30, 2019)

brododragon said:


> Okay. The MGC Elite seems pretty good. Do you have any special recommendation for 2x2?


Gan 251, Tengyun 2x2 and Weipo WRM


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2019)

brododragon said:


> Okay. The MGC Elite seems pretty good. Do you have any special recommendation for 2x2?


Honestly, 2x2 has gotten to the point where as long as it's magnetic, you can get world-class.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 12, 2020)

The Cubicle Labs X-Man Volt link is broken


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 12, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The Cubicle Labs X-Man Volt link is broken


Now, the best square-1 is the volt v2 anyway. The best the cubicle has is the pro shop. https://www.thecubicle.com/products/pro-shop-volt-v2-m

The cubicle labs volt is discontinued.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 13, 2020)

The X-Man Bell Pyraminx seems to just not be want I need. Anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## Tabe (Jan 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The X-Man Bell Pyraminx seems to just not be want I need. Anyone have any other recommendations?


The Shengshou Mr. M (modified using Ghost Cuber's method) or the Cong's Design Meichi.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The X-Man Bell Pyraminx seems to just not be want I need. Anyone have any other recommendations?



Moyu magnetic


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The X-Man Bell Pyraminx seems to just not be want I need. Anyone have any other recommendations?


Huanglong M Pyra is great


----------



## brododragon (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you guys!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 15, 2020)

Valk Elite should be listed as expert for 3x3


Also, best 4x4?


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 24, 2020)

Question.

I’m contemplating on going all out on the Cosmic 356XS with PVC. But can’t justify the price. So will be most likely going for all cosmic + PVC with the MF3RS3M. 
What’s your take in this? I know for sure that by the time I learn full PLL AND OLL that a new main 3x3 will come out ( reason 356xs makes no sense). 
What should I do?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

Jchap808 said:


> Question.
> 
> I’m contemplating on going all out on the Cosmic 356XS with PVC. But can’t justify the price. So will be most likely going for all cosmic + PVC with the MF3RS3M.
> What’s your take in this? I know for sure that by the time I learn full PLL AND OLL that a new main 3x3 will come out ( reason 356xs makes no sense).
> What should I do?


Have you tried an XS at a comp? I'd make sure you really like a cube before spending like a 100 bucks on it.


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 24, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Have you tried an XS at a comp? I'd make sure you really like a cube before spending like a 100 bucks on it.



Very true, no for comp. I honestly don't think of trying the comp avenue until later when I learn more. I'm just thinking of a cube that will last a long time without the thought of upgrading for a while.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 24, 2020)

Jchap808 said:


> Question.
> 
> I’m contemplating on going all out on the Cosmic 356XS with PVC. But can’t justify the price. So will be most likely going for all cosmic + PVC with the MF3RS3M.
> What’s your take in this? I know for sure that by the time I learn full PLL AND OLL that a new main 3x3 will come out ( reason 356xs makes no sense).
> What should I do?


Get an MGC elite.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

Jchap808 said:


> Very true, no for comp. I honestly don't think of trying the comp avenue until later when I learn more. I'm just thinking of a cube that will last a long time without the thought of upgrading for a while.


Having a cube that will make you enjoy solving makes a huge difference too. After upgrading from my Huanglong 5x5 to my MGC, 5x5 has become one of my most practiced events. Quick question, what is your current average and main?



WarriorCatCuber said:


> Get an MGC elite.


My friend has one of them and he says its very good. Haven;t tried it myself cos he lives in QLD, but all the same he's very happy with it


----------



## Jchap808 (Jan 24, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Having a cube that will make you enjoy solving makes a huge difference too. After upgrading from my Huanglong 5x5 to my MGC, 5x5 has become one of my most practiced events. Quick question, what is your current average and main?
> 
> 
> My friend has one of them and he says its very good. Haven;t tried it myself cos he lives in QLD, but all the same he's very happy with it



I feel like the mgc elite would be a viable option. Now to decide wether or not I want the cosmic/nova pvc option.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 24, 2020)

Jchap808 said:


> I feel like the mgc elite would be a viable option. Now to decide wether or not I want the cosmic/nova pvc option.


There is no cosmic/supernova mgc elite. I would just recommend gravity touch.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> There is no cosmic/supernova mgc elite. I would just recommend gravity touch.


SCS may make one soon though. I believe that there is a Pro Shop MGC Elite from the cubicle though


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 27, 2020)

What about 8x8 cubes and up? There‘s a couple different ones for each with varying reviews on the cubicle. Preferably stickerles


----------



## Tabe (Jan 27, 2020)

Nilsibert said:


> What about 8x8 cubes and up? There‘s a couple different ones for each with varying reviews on the cubicle. Preferably stickerles


For 8x8, either the Cyclone Boys or the Shengshou Tank.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 28, 2020)

Thx, will look into those.
I should have noted that I‘d like to have as much consistency in my 2x2-howevermany layers. Meaning I‘d prefer cubic, stickerless, similar shades as much as possible(Though I wouldn‘t buy a terrible cube just because the shades are more similar to the rest) and the increase in size should be consistant too. It‘s mostly for collecting and display, although I‘d still solve them so turning should be decent too.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 6, 2020)

What's a good budget curvy copter (or is the only one kind in production)?


----------



## speedcubecomau (Feb 10, 2020)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Personally, I have always bought my puzzles at speedcube.com.au. Free express shipping over $100 and a rewards system. Always great service. I have contemplated buying speedcubes at dailypuzzles but in the past they haven’t had the newest hardware, and have been more expensive. I have recently looked at their site, and it seems they have lots more cubes to offer and looks more professional then before, but I still don’t believe their overall store is better than speedcube.com au. However, it is worth adding because I know plenty of people who shop there .
> 
> EDIT: I’ve been trying some of my friends 2x2’s and thought the GAN 251, Dayan Tengyun and WR Weipo were as good as the Valk 2 and I think they’re worth adding, anyone else agree?


thank you for your support - really appreciate your loyalty. We have just released an updated speedcube rewards program and have moved everyone up one tier and added bonus points - we believe this is the best rewards program in the business. There are also discount codes if you know where to look...
Also, importantly every product review on our site is a real review, written by customers like you who actually purchased the product from our store and have real experience with the product. This really assists customers like you making informed buying choices and we are very proud of our customer reviews and highly rated service.

We look forward to seeing you again!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2020)

This summer (when it finally comes up here in Minnesota) I want to try solving a cube underwater. It seems like a fun challenge that I want to try. I was wondering which cube(s) would be the best for solving underwater (2x2 and 3x3). Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> This summer (when it finally comes up here in Minnesota) I want to try solving a cube underwater. It seems like a fun challenge that I want to try. I was wondering which cube(s) would be the best for solving underwater (2x2 and 3x3). Thanks in advance for the help!


Honestly, I would use a cheap Amazon cube.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 18, 2020)

OK, first of all, you have to know that you have to clean and dry the screws, springs, and pieces once you're done.
Yuxin cubes are quite popular for this, so either a Huaulong or a YLM should do the trick.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

And of course make sure it's stickerless


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 19, 2020)

Anything you wouldn't really care about probably works. Rubik's brands, cheap cubes you have lying around that you wouldn't consider using in serious competition, if you've got picture cubes you could probably use those too but


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Feb 19, 2020)

When it comes to the best, the cubes that are best out of the water are probably the best in water but I doubt you would want to ruin a cube like that. I would recommend a meilong because they are cheap, and respond to lube really well... and when you think about it all water is a very thin lube that just so happens to ruin the core and springs of your cube. BTW, never buy cubes off of Amazon. That is the #1 way you know that you are spending more than you have to for the same thing.


----------



## Capcubeing (Feb 19, 2020)

let me guess we all wached tingmans new video


----------



## brododragon (Feb 19, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> BTW, never buy cubes off of Amazon


I meant old Amazon Cubes.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> let me guess we all wached tingmans new video


Yup lol


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 23, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> When it comes to the best, the cubes that are best out of the water are probably the best in water but I doubt you would want to ruin a cube like that. I would recommend a meilong because they are cheap, and respond to lube really well... and when you think about it all water is a very thin lube that just so happens to ruin the core and springs of your cube. BTW, never buy cubes off of Amazon. That is the #1 way you know that you are spending more than you have to for the same thing.


I totally agree with using the Meilong, but when it comes to cleaning, 

the VOID CUBE is the best option.

See? It has no metal parts!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 23, 2020)

I use a really old Cyclone Boys' FeiWu (terrible cube), and I never clean it. It really speeds up underwater though for obvious reasons.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 28, 2020)

What are pros/cons of sculpted/concave megaminx?


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What are pros/cons of sculpted/concave megaminx?


Better grip is the idea. Concave is kinda dumb, just use the sculpted.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 28, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Better grip is the idea. Concave is kinda dumb, just use the sculpted.


I meant what are the pros and cons of each.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 28, 2020)

Sculpted pros: Better grip than flat, better grip than concave, makes you look cool because you're using the puzzle all top solvers use, is on sale at the Cubicle right now
Sculpted cons: Very minor initial problems with recognition if you're used to flat; these go away quickly

Concave pros: Better grip than flat, more similar recognition to flat
Concave cons: Worse grip than sculpted, doesn't look cool, in general inferior to sculpted


----------



## Pailox (Mar 9, 2020)

Im thinking about getting my first magnetic cube, should i go for the Valk 3 Elite or the new Gan 356m? 
Roux method


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Definitely Elite I think.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Definitely Elite I think.


For roux the valk elite is hard with the TMPS


----------



## Pailox (Mar 9, 2020)

What is TMPS and which one would you recommend for roux?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

The valk elite apparently doesn't have great M slices, so I'd recommend the Gan


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 9, 2020)

Some of the cubes on the pinned post seem really outdated, I've tried to compile what I think are they best cubes as of now, links added too. Some catergories may have better cubes avaliable, but I may not know about them so I've left them unchanged, please add what you feel is needed. Links may also not be the cheapest place to get them so if you do know a better one please do add it.


*Recommended 2x2x2:*

Budget: YJ YuPo V2 M - $6.95
Great: MGC 2x2 - $9.99
Expert: QiYi Valk 2 M - $19.95 or WeiPo WR M - $19.99 ot DaYan TengYun 2x2 M - $18.99 

*Recommended 3x3x3:*

Budget: Yuxin Little Magic - $4.99 or MoFang JiaoShi MeiLong 3x3 - $8.99 or YJ YuLong v2 - $7.99
Great: YJ MGC Elite - $14.99
Expert: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M - $34.99 or DaYan TengYun M - $25.99 or GAN 356 XS - $59.99 or MoYu Weilong WR M - $38.99 or Valk Elite M - $44.99

*Recommended 4x4x4:*

Budget: QiYi Thunderclap Mini 4x4 - $12.95 or Meilong 4x4 - $4.99
Great: Qiyi Mini Wuque M - $31.95
Expert: Valk 4 M - $39.99 or MoYu AoSu 4x4 GTS2 M - $44.99 or MoYu AoSu WR M - $42.99

*Recommended 5x5x5:*

Budget: YuXin Cloud 5x5 - $5.49
Great: MGC 5x5 M - $21.99 or Yuxin Little Magic M 5x5 - $16.99
Expert: Valk 5 M - $49.99 or MGC 5x5 M - $21.99

*Recommended 6x6x6:*

Budget: Cyclone Boys G6 - $19.95 or YuXin Little Magic 6x6 - $14.95
Great: Shadow M - $49.95 or MGC 6x6 M - $24.99
Expert: Shadow M - $49.95 or MoYu Aoshi GTS M 6x6 - $39.99 or MGC 6x6 M - $24.99

*Recommended 7x7x7:*

Budget: YJ YuFu v2 M - $19.99
Great: Yuxin Little Magic M - $27.99
Expert: Yuxin Hays 7 M - $54.95 or X-Man Spark 7x7 - $49.95

*Recommended Megaminx:*

Budget: Qiyi Qiheng - $7.95
Great: X-Man Galaxy Megaminx V2 (Sculpted) - $19.99 or YJ MGC Megaminx $22.99
Expert: X Man Galaxy v2 M - $29.99 or GAN Megaminx - $55.99

*Recommended Skewb:*

Budget: QiYi QiCheng Skewb - $7.50
Great: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99
Expert: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99 or MoYu AoYan Skewb - $18.99

*Recommended Clock:*

Budget: Lingao Clock - $9.95
Great: Lingao Clock - $9.95
Expert: Lingao Clock - $9.95
*Recommended Pyraminx:*

Budget: QiYi QiMing Pyraminx - $7.99 or Yulong v2 M Pryaminx - $7.99
Great: MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx - $13.99
Expert: X-Man Bell Magnetic Pyraminx - $14.50
*Recommended Square-1:*

Budget: Qiyi Qifa S - $6.99
Great: Yuxin Little Magic M - $9.99
Expert: X-Man Volt v2 M $19.99


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 9, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Some of the cubes on the pinned post seem really outdated, I've tried to compile what I think are they best cubes as of now, links added too. Some catergories may have better cubes avaliable, but I may not know about them so I've left them unchanged, please add what you feel is needed. Links may also not be the cheapest place to get them so if you do know a better one please do add it.
> 
> 
> *Recommended 2x2x2:*
> ...


For Pyra

Budget: Mr. M
Great: Mr. M, Bell
Expert: Bell, Huanglong M

For Skewb

Budget: Cyclone Boys
Great: MoYu Magnetic, Wingy
Expert: Aoyan


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> For Pyra
> 
> Budget: Mr. M
> Great: Mr. M, Bell
> ...



A lot of people like the wingy better than the aoyan


----------



## Tabe (Mar 9, 2020)

Couple things for Tom:

- you linked the MGC, not the MGC Elite, in 3x3s. The MGC Elite is $22.99, not $14.99.

- The Mr. M definitely needs to be added to the pyraminx recommendations. It has been used to set multiple national records in the US and was used to win US Nats in 2019.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 11, 2020)

Updated version, GAN 356 M and that whole new line from GAN I think could be placed into the 'Great' 3x3 catergory, but I'll wait for a few more reviews to come out before that to confirm that they are fairly decent.

*Recommended 2x2x2:*

Budget: YJ YuPo V2 M - $6.95
Great: MGC 2x2 - $9.99
Expert: QiYi Valk 2 M - $19.95 or WeiPo WR M - $19.99 ot DaYan TengYun 2x2 M - $18.99

*Recommended 3x3x3:*

Budget: Yuxin Little Magic - $4.99 or MoFang JiaoShi MeiLong 3x3 - $8.99 or YJ YuLong v2 - $7.99
Great: YJ MGC Elite - $22.99
Expert: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 M - $34.99 or DaYan TengYun M - $25.99 or GAN 356 XS - $59.99 or MoYu Weilong WR M - $38.99 or Valk Elite M - $44.99

*Recommended 4x4x4:*

Budget: QiYi Thunderclap Mini 4x4 - $12.95 or Meilong 4x4 - $4.99
Great: Qiyi Mini Wuque M - $31.95
Expert: Valk 4 M - $39.99 or MoYu AoSu 4x4 GTS2 M - $44.99 or MoYu AoSu WR M - $42.99

*Recommended 5x5x5:*

Budget: YuXin Cloud 5x5 - $5.49
Great: MGC 5x5 M - $21.99 or Yuxin Little Magic M 5x5 - $16.99
Expert: Valk 5 M - $49.99 or MGC 5x5 M - $21.99

*Recommended 6x6x6:*

Budget: Cyclone Boys G6 - $19.95 or YuXin Little Magic 6x6 - $14.95
Great: Shadow M - $49.95 or MGC 6x6 M - $24.99
Expert: Shadow M - $49.95 or MoYu Aoshi GTS M 6x6 - $39.99 or MGC 6x6 M - $24.99

*Recommended 7x7x7:*

Budget: YJ YuFu v2 M - $19.99
Great: Yuxin Little Magic M - $27.99
Expert: Yuxin Hays 7 M - $54.95 or X-Man Spark 7x7 - $49.95

*Recommended Megaminx:*

Budget: Qiyi Qiheng - $7.95
Great: X-Man Galaxy Megaminx V2 (Sculpted) - $19.99 or YJ MGC Megaminx $22.99
Expert: X Man Galaxy v2 M - $29.99 or GAN Megaminx - $55.99

*Recommended Skewb:*

Budget: Cyclone Boys Skewb - $9.99
Great: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99 or MoYu Magnetic Skewb - $13.99
Expert: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99 or MoYu AoYan Skewb - $18.99

*Recommended Clock:*

Budget: Lingao Clock - $9.95
Great: Lingao Clock - $9.95
Expert: Lingao Clock - $9.95
*Recommended Pyraminx:*

Budget: QiYi QiMing Pyraminx - $7.99 or Yulong v2 M Pryaminx - $7.99
Great: MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx - $13.99 or Mr M Pyraminx - $10.99
Expert: X-Man Bell Magnetic Pyraminx - $14.50 or Mr M Pyraminx - $10.99 or YuXin HuangLong Pyraminx - $14.99
*Recommended Square-1:*

Budget: Qiyi Qifa S - $6.99
Great: Yuxin Little Magic M - $9.99
Expert: X-Man Volt v2 M $19.99


----------



## Pailox (Mar 11, 2020)

Is there a big difference between a MGC Elite and a Gan 356xs for a complete beginner (feeling wise not times) ?


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 11, 2020)

Pailox said:


> Is there a big difference between a MGC Elite and a Gan 356xs for a complete beginner (feeling wise not times) ?


yes the gan xs has more of an airy turning and is faster.
the elite is more blocky, clacky and more of a hard plastic feel.
Customization is the same.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 11, 2020)

I guess no Angstrom Clock because of it not being mass-produced?


----------



## Waffleman101 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is probably not needed, but this is the ones I'm using:

2x2: YuXin Little Magic

3x3: GAN XS with Strongest magnets, and 2nd click with the second loosest setting

4x4: Some cheap QiYi

5x5: Some other cheap QiYi

6x6: None

7x7: YJ YuFu 7x7

Pyraminx: X-Man Bell Pyraminx

Megaminx: X-Man Galaxy Megaminx V2 M (sculpted)

Square 1: YuXin little magic


----------



## ProStar (Mar 11, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Great: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99 or MoYu Magnetic Skewb - £13.99



Why is the moyu one not in USD?


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 12, 2020)

@ProStar I've put the MoYu back into dollars, just used to dealing with pounds in the UK. Not including the Angstom clock as yes it's not mass produced and also from what I've yes it's definatley better than lingaos but it's in no way perfect.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 12, 2020)

Add 
CubingOutLoud
and
CANCube

for canadian cube stores.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 13, 2020)

I am currently maining
2x2 Valk2LM recently sold my main gan251 lol
3x3 Gan354m Matte tiles
4x4 Aosu Wrm
OH Gan354m
Skewb Wingy
Pyra bell or mr.m
Mega Galaxy V2LM
Looking to buy a 5x5 today. I am thinking of getting a MGC and will probably get a Yushi 6x6 m at some point


----------



## Sion (Mar 13, 2020)

My mains:

2x2: Old Plastic Dayan Zhanchi M,
3x3: Dayan Tengyun M 
4x4: MoYu Meilong M 
5x5: Valk 5 M

I do have other events, but I don't really practice them and henceforth don't exactly consider them to be mains. 

Some cubes that aren't mains but I do enjoy and highly recommend are:

Gan249 v2 M
QiYi WuWei M
MoYu AoSu WR M 
YongJun MGC 5 M


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2020)

Another idea of info I can add to this thread, WR cubes. Can you guys help make a list of each event, along with the puzzle that was used to set the current world record?


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 29, 2020)

So i have the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and I was wondering what cube I should buy and learn next. So It would be great if you commented below on any suggestions.
btw 5x5 is the biggest cube im probably going to practice on, so im probably not going to put to much time and commitment into anything bigger then 5x5.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 29, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> So i have the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and I was wondering what cube I should buy and learn next. So It would be great if you commented below on any suggestions.
> btw 5x5 is the biggest cube im probably going to practice on, so im probably not going to put to much time and commitment into anything bigger then 5x5.


Mega and pyra. They are not too hard and put a spin on things. If you want a challenge, go for squan.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 29, 2020)

Try megaminx, pyraminx, square-1, or Skewb. There are packs where you can get all of them together for cheaper


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 30, 2020)

I think that the things @ProStar said are great, but I think this is about the time I started getting into non-WCA puzzles. As far as WCA goes, I think you should look into a cheap 5x5, like the Yuxin Little Magic or MGC. I thought I wouldn't like big cubes, and now I love them, 4x4 is my favorite event and 5x5 is my 3rd favorite (behind 3x3).


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 30, 2020)

Same
I originally hated anything that wasn't 3x3, 2x2, OH, pyra and skewb
I had a comp coming up called fortitude sydney and i was only gonna do 3x3
legit 2 weeks before the comp i learnt mega, 4x4 and clock
now some of my favourite events are 4x4, 5x5, and mega
I would recommend the Yuchuang v2m 5x5. O bought it about a week ago and it feels sbout as good as the mgc and valk 5 no joke


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

hey guys, what are the best 4x4s, im not talking budget but a professional one thats not extremly exspensive


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> hey guys, what are the best 4x4s, im not talking budget but a professional one thats not extremly exspensive



What's your budget? Top of the line will cost you $50, but you can get them cheaper. Also, are you confident at setting up cubes? Because if you don't spend the extra on a Cubicle to SCS setup, then it can get $10 cheaper.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What's your budget? Top of the line will cost you $50, but you can get them cheaper. Also, are you confident at setting up cubes? Because if you don't spend the extra on a Cubicle to SCS setup, then it can get $10 cheaper.


why would i need to set it up


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> why would i need to set it up


i know probably the aosu gts 2m, the valk 4m, and the moyu wuque m are the good ones


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 31, 2020)

Probably wait for the mgc 4x4 to come out before choosing


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

is mgc a good 4x4 brand?


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

oops i mean yj


----------



## brododragon (Mar 31, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> is mgc a good 4x4 brand?





crazycuber36 said:


> oops i mean yj


Yes. Many people main MGC cubes over premium options.

Also, you can edit your posts instead of double posting


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 31, 2020)

I main mgc 6x6 and 2x2 and I would with 5x5


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 31, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> why would i need to set it up


To make it better, maybe? 
Aosu GTS2M
Aosu WRM
Valk 4 M
MGC 4x4 (not released)
I think these are best.


----------



## Rv cuber (Mar 31, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> someone pls halp..
> my bday is coming up and im not sure whether 2 get the gan xs or valk elite m.
> i have a gan x and im not sure whether its worth the upgrade. if its not then ill probably get a megaminx or a 5x5





cfopboy said:


> someone pls halp..
> my bday is coming up and im not sure whether 2 get the gan xs or valk elite m.
> i have a gan x and im not sure whether its worth the upgrade. if its not then ill probably get a megaminx or a 5x5


You should get the elite m


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Rv cuber said:


> You should get the elite m


Nice bump, this guy is no longer on the forums, this post was from 3 months back, and he has stopped cubing last we saw him ()since his parents threw away his cubes.

(Hey, @brododragon do you think we should recruit him for BrodoBumpers inc? Let me know)


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice bump, this guy is no longer on the forums, this post was from 3 months back, and he has stopped cubing last we saw him ()since his parents threw away his cubes.
> 
> (Hey, @brododragon do you think we should recruit him for BrodoBumpers inc? Let me know)


how do u know his parents threw his cubes


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> how do u know his parents threw his cubes


Look at his last posts, he made a thread about it.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> To make it better, maybe?
> Aosu GTS2M
> Aosu WRM
> Valk 4 M
> ...


ok ill look into it
after online school


----------



## brododragon (Mar 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> (Hey, @brododragon do you think we should recruit him for BrodoBumpers inc? Let me know)


I deem you power to recruit Bumpers™.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 31, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I deem you power to recruit Bumpers™.


Then @Rv cuber  , I deem you a BrodoBumper for life. There is only one way out of this service, and it is not to quit.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 31, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> i know probably the aosu gts 2m, the valk 4m, and the moyu wuque m are the good ones


I would rule out the Wuque, as most people think that the Aosu GTS2 M and Valk are better. You should probably wait for the MGC 4x4 as DerpBoiMoon said.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I would rule out the Wuque, as most people think that the Aosu GTS2 M and Valk are better. You should probably wait for the MGC 4x4 as DerpBoiMoon said.


hmm sounds interesting
is there a release date??


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

hey guys, whats your opinion for the best cube to use for OH??


----------



## brododragon (Mar 31, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> hey guys, whats your opinion for the best cube to use for OH??


Depends on your hand size.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

a little small for my age because im one of those skinny tall guys


----------



## brododragon (Mar 31, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> a little small for my age because im one of those skinny tall guys


People like the 354 but I'm not really an OH solver.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> a little small for my age because im one of those skinny tall guys



I've heard the tengyun is awesome


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've heard the tengyun is awesome


It is


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 1, 2020)

is it small tho?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 1, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> is it small tho?


55mm


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just order the YJ MGC 2x2, MoYu WeiLong GTS3 M 3x3, and MoYu Aosu GTS2 M 4x4.

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 2, 2020)

I think the Valk 5 should be expert 5x5, Gan 356 M should be a great 3x3, The WRM and Yj Yusu v2/YLM 4x4s should go up there, MGC 5x5 and 6x6 should be expert, Gan megamix is expert, Cyclone boys magnetic skewb is great, The Volt V2 squan should be great or expert, and same for the Huanglong pyraminx.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 2, 2020)

Thoughts on the wuxia 2x2?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 2, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Thoughts on the wuxia 2x2?


Literal trash also and overpriced. I think I reviewed it in the ultimate review


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 3, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Thoughts on the wuxia 2x2?


It's overpriced. If you want a good 2x2, get the Valk 2 or MGC. The Wuxia is not liable anymore because there are cubes that are miles better than it.


----------



## TheRouxGuy (Apr 3, 2020)

Yj Yufu V2 M performs way better than the MF7S and is also magnetic. The MF7S locks up ALOT! Yufu costs $19.99 on cubicle.

The Qiyi Valk 5M is better than the WuShuang as of now. Valk 5M costs $49.99 on Cubicle.


----------



## axe97 (Apr 3, 2020)

i'm just slowly getting back into cubing after a 5 or 6 year break... back when I was practicing a bunch, I was using a Dayan Guhong and a Dayan Zhanchi.

What cube would you recommend for me if i want to upgrade from those? Like I said, i've been pretty out of it and none of the cube producer names now sound familiar. I see a lot about the new Gans cubes but im not sure which is which, and I also dont really want to spend $70 on a 3x3 right now. Thanks


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 3, 2020)

Budget

Little Magic
MF3RS3 M
YJ Yulong V2 M (Recommended)
Yuxin Kylin V2 M

Mid Range

GTS3M/Weilong WRM
MGC Elite
Gan RS SM (Recommended)
Dayan Tengyun M
Gan M

High End

Gan XS (Recommended)
Gan X
Valk Elite
Gan Air SM


Take your pick


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 3, 2020)

axe97 said:


> i'm just slowly getting back into cubing after a 5 or 6 year break... back when I was practicing a bunch, I was using a Dayan Guhong and a Dayan Zhanchi.
> 
> What cube would you recommend for me if i want to upgrade from those? Like I said, i've been pretty out of it and none of the cube producer names now sound familiar. I see a lot about the new Gans cubes but im not sure which is which, and I also dont really want to spend $70 on a 3x3 right now. Thanks


What is your budget? You can get decent cubes way better than Guhongs and Zhanchis for $5?


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 3, 2020)

axe97 said:


> i'm just slowly getting back into cubing after a 5 or 6 year break... back when I was practicing a bunch, I was using a Dayan Guhong and a Dayan Zhanchi.
> 
> What cube would you recommend for me if i want to upgrade from those? Like I said, i've been pretty out of it and none of the cube producer names now sound familiar. I see a lot about the new Gans cubes but im not sure which is which, and I also dont really want to spend $70 on a 3x3 right now. Thanks


Depends on your budget; you can get the meilong 3x3x3 for £5 which is way better than the Zhanchi, but you will probably consider the extra £5 for the magnetic version to be worthwhile. If you want something top of the range I would recommend the Gan 356M or Valk 3 elite


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 3, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Budget
> 
> Little Magic
> MF3RS3 M
> ...


The Guhong v3 M, Wuwei, and Thunderclap v3 M are both much better than the Yulong v2 M

What is the Gan RSSM?

My recommendation would be the Guhong v3 M, Thunderclap v3 M, Wuwei, Tengyun, WRM, or Valk Elite


----------



## Smoofness (Apr 3, 2020)

Good 3x3 for oh?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 3, 2020)

I heard the Dayan Tengyun is good.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 3, 2020)

Smoofness said:


> Good 3x3 for oh?


ya i was wondering the same thing
you dot have to reply i just wanted to say that


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 3, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> ya i was wondering the same thing
> you dot have to reply i just wanted to say that


Gan 354 v2, but if you need a budget cube go with the Dayan Guhong V3


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

Instead Of the GAN 356 X, you should put the GAN 356 XS the XS is 5$ cheaper, and as customizable plus, it has a better core as its a upgrade from the X


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Instead Of the GAN 356 X, you should put the GAN 356 XS the XS is 5$ cheaper, and as customizable plus, it has a better core as its a upgrade from the X


Better core? NO! It's made out of plastic and it would probably break.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 3, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Better core? NO! It's made out of plastic and it would probably break.


sure it would break if you smashed it on the floor but just solving it wont break it


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> sure it would break if you smashed it on the floor but just solving it wont break it


My cube's metal screw broke by just solving.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 3, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> My cube's metal screw broke by just solving.





Cubingcubecuber said:


> The plastic core is flexible, so it won’t snap. When it bends, it just will go back. Contrary to what you would believe, it is actually stronger. Also, wouldn’t you expect the quality control of a $60 cube to be better than that of $20 cube trying to have the same features as a high end one? If they manage to have premium features at a lower price, they are lacking something. It appears to be quality control.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Smoofness said:


> Good 3x3 for oh?





PetrusQuber said:


> I heard the Dayan Tengyun is good.





crazycuber36 said:


> ya i was wondering the same thing
> you dot have to reply i just wanted to say that





MJS Cubing said:


> Gan 354 v2, but if you need a budget cube go with the Dayan Guhong V3


I ordered a 50 mm MFJS 3x3 and a magnet kit. I will let you know how that ends up working out.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

No. They're just too cheap to make a good quality core. Would you like to have a car made out of plastic? Flexible or not, I'd rather have a metal car.


----------



## axe97 (Apr 3, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> What is your budget? You can get decent cubes way better than Guhongs and Zhanchis for $5?



Something around the $30 dollar range would be good for me


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

axe97 said:


> Something around the $30 dollar range would be good for me


The magnetic Valk is very good, and is only 22$. Another great cube is the MGC elite.


----------



## axe97 (Apr 3, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> The magnetic Valk is very good, and is only 22$. Another great cube is the MGC elite.


Which Valk cube? When i search on speedcubeshop there are like 6 different Valks. Valk 3, Valk 3 elite, etc. I think I want to try a magnetic one, i've never had one.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

axe97 said:


> Which Valk cube? When i search on speedcubeshop there are like 6 different Valks. Valk 3, Valk 3 elite, etc. I think I want to try a magnetic one, i've never had one.











Valk 3 M 3x3


The Valk 3 M is the magnetic version of one of the top 3x3s of the last 3 years. Originally endorsed and used by renowned speed cuber Mats Valk himself, the Valk 3 was touted as the premier speed cube of its time from popular cube manufacturer QiYi. This version features a light magnetic feel...




www.thecubicle.com




This one.


----------



## axe97 (Apr 3, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Valk 3 M 3x3
> 
> 
> The Valk 3 M is the magnetic version of one of the top 3x3s of the last 3 years. Originally endorsed and used by renowned speed cuber Mats Valk himself, the Valk 3 was touted as the premier speed cube of its time from popular cube manufacturer QiYi. This version features a light magnetic feel...
> ...


Cool, thanks a lot. Do you know the difference between this and the elite? I'm reading on their site but it doesn't specify. It seems like just the interchangeable springs that come extra with it?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

axe97 said:


> Cool, thanks a lot. Do you know the difference between this and the elite? I'm reading on their site but it doesn't specify. It seems like just the interchangeable springs that come extra with it?


The difference is that the elite has adjustable springs and magnets, magnets in the center caps, and weighs less. I personnally like the normal valk 3 M better, plus you save about 20 bucks.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 3, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> Just order the YJ MGC 2x2, MoYu WeiLong GTS3 M 3x3, and MoYu Aosu GTS2 M 4x4.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations!



Are you recommending or saying you ordered those?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 3, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> The difference is that the elite has adjustable springs and magnets, magnets in the center caps, and weighs less. I personnally like the normal valk 3 M better, plus you save about 20 bucks.


And, you know, a better feel for some people? Plus the primary internals. But you can’t go wrong with the Valk 3.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 3, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> The difference is that the elite has adjustable springs and magnets, magnets in the center caps, and weighs less. I personnally like the normal valk 3 M better, plus you save about 20 bucks.





PetrusQuber said:


> And, you know, a better feel for some people? Plus the primary internals. But you can’t go wrong with the Valk 3.


And not so obnoxiously loud


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Are you recommending or saying you ordered those?


I am saying I just ordered these. Sorry. I plan on posting about what I think about them though.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 4, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> What is the Gan RSSM?


Self Magnetised rs


----------



## aryanilpanja (Apr 9, 2020)

Waffleman101 said:


> This is probably not needed, but this is the ones I'm using:
> 
> 2x2: YuXin Little Magic
> 
> ...


What are ur PBS??


Sent from my vivo 1904 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

The Yulong should be in budget 3x3s.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Yulong or Yulong V2 M


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Yulong or Yulong V2 M



Yulong V2 M


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yulong V2 M


What's wrong with the MGC as the "great" option?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> What's wrong with the MGC as the "great" option?


Nothing. He never said there was anything wrong about it.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> What's wrong with the MGC as the "great" option?



I thought he was asking whether to get the Yulong or the V2


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 10, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> And not so obnoxiously loud


The (original) Valk is noisy because of the hollow corners, and you can kill most of the noise just by stuffing the corners with cotton or tissue paper or whatever.

(My 2 cents is that the Valk Elite is bad and the original Valk is way better, but apparently a lot of people actually like the Valk Elite and I have no idea what's up with that.)


----------



## Cubing Failure (Apr 10, 2020)

Is Cyclone Boys 3 by 3 better than a Qiyi warrior w


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 11, 2020)

the warrior is pretty nice with lube


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2020)

Derpy Cuber said:


> Is Cyclone Boys 3 by 3 better than a Qiyi warrior w


No, and the warrior S is better than the warrior w


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 11, 2020)

get the yuxin little magic over all budget cubes


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 11, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> get the yuxin little magic over all budget cubes


Yulong V2 M or Kylin


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 11, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> get the yuxin little magic over all budget cubes





DerpBoiMoon said:


> Yulong V2 M or Kylin


Thunderclap v3 M, Guhong v3 M, Wuwei M


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 11, 2020)

hey what about mf3rs, or for some reason its not an option anymore?


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> hey what about mf3rs, or for some reason its not an option anymore?


Meilong 3x3 is much better.


----------



## Rainger (Apr 12, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Meilong 3x3 is much better.


I agree. Really good for the money.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

be prepared to put the tengyun v2 m in there


----------



## Cubing Failure (Apr 14, 2020)

You could add the qiyi warrior w to best budget 3 by3


----------



## Cubing Failure (Apr 14, 2020)

What are your thoughts to meilong vs mf3rs


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 14, 2020)

Derpy Cuber said:


> You could add the qiyi warrior w to best budget 3 by3


No, try the QiYi warrior S, it's better, and the meilong is better than the mf3rs


----------



## FinnTheCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Add the gan xs


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 14, 2020)

The MGC 5x5 is very underrated. Get the MGC If you cant choose between the Valk 5 and Aochuang GTS if you can't decide since it feels like a combination between the two and the performance is just as good.


----------



## Waffleman101 (Apr 15, 2020)

aryanilpanja said:


> What are ur PBS??
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1904 using Tapatalk


PBS as in my PB's? 

3x3: 18.78
2x2: 8.43 (i mainly practice 3x3)
1x1: uNsOlvAbLe
4x4: like 2 min or something
5x5: 7 min
6x6: None
7x7: like half an hour
Pyraminx: 15 secs
Megaminx: something like 5 min.
Square 1: none


----------



## aryanilpanja (Apr 16, 2020)

Waffleman101 said:


> PBS as in my PB's?
> 
> 3x3: 18.78
> 2x2: 8.43 (i mainly practice 3x3)
> ...


Yep pb's



......just letting you know that we are on the same boat...[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Mei GC Yeet best 3x3


----------



## Cubing Failure (Apr 16, 2020)

You have the Mei GC Yeet?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Cubing Failure said:


> You have the Mei GC Yeet?


If he does...

ALL HAIL THE GRAND YEETER


----------



## pizzateriyaki (Apr 16, 2020)

why not the 356 x s tho?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

pizzateriyaki said:


> why not the 356 x s tho?


Because it hasn't been updated for a long time.


----------



## pizzateriyaki (Apr 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Because it hasn't been updated for a long time.


u mean the thread, or the cube?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

pizzateriyaki said:


> u mean the site, or the cube?


This thread.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 16, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> Just order the YJ MGC 2x2, MoYu WeiLong GTS3 M 3x3, and MoYu Aosu GTS2 M 4x4.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations!



So I just got my cubes in the mail last friday. Shipping was a little late I think cause of corona and the package had to make its way through new jersey. But anyway, lil mini review.

I got the YJ MGC 2x2, GTS3 M 3x3, and GTS2 M 4x4.

4x4 review:
The 4x4 is freaking amazing. Way better than my original aosu (duh). Magnets are sick and I bought it lubed/tensioned by the cubicle. First 20 solves maybe and I didn't think it was super crazy probably cause it had been sitting for a while beofre it got to my house and probably got cold and made the lube get a little thicker for a bit. So before I got the gts2 I was using the aosu and averaging anywhere from 1:10 to 1:25, but I personally could notice a lot of lockups and stuff like that so I was hoping it would get better and it so did. Been easily averaging anywhere from 55secs to 1:10 and have had two sub 50 solves. One of them was a pb of 45secs. Very nice cube and I am glad I paid extra for the cubicle setup.

3x3 review:
I dont know what cube I had before this, but I am guessing it is either a kind of dayan like a zhanchi or a weilong. anyway, I got the gts3 and unlike the 4x4 this one was super fast out of the box. Nearly uncontrollable for me personally. But I know it takes a few solves to get things moving so I toughed it out. The cube ended up getting much better. I got set up by the cubicle for this one too, before I forget. Anyway, It slowed down a bit and I also adjusted the tightness a bit. Works amazingly, turns amazingly. Turning is pretty effortless but if i do turn too hard the magnets really help keep it stable. Highly recommend personally.

2x2 review:
So just like the 3x3 this cube was a little too much out of the box. Couldn't get this cube setup by the cubicle cause they were out of that option but it is all good. I can see why people would like the MGC 2x2. The magnets seems a little strong for my taste, but it isnt overly bad. Also, I havent seem to have found my ideal tension for this cube. So sadly I am not enjoying it too much right now. I disassembled it and lubed the core and springs with some lubicle. Hoping I adjust to the lightness and the feeling. I am coming off of a dayan 2x2 (which I still actually enjoy for the time being).

Yeah so definitely recommend the 3x3 and 4x4, but maybe do a little more looking around on the 2x2. It is for sure a nice cube, maybe just not my style.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 2, 2020)

Hey anybody have any recommendations for oh cube? I main a gts3m, and dont think its good for oh


----------



## Username: Username: (May 2, 2020)

@EliteCuber thanks for finding this thread , I am picking a new event to add to my events collection, is it the F2L heavy megaminx or the algorithm based square 1?



EliteCuber said:


> @Username: Username: Alg based square i



I need more people, post, post! megaminx mainers, I need opinion people.

UOTE="brododragon, post: 1367387, member: 52266"]
Do you want a challenge or just a long fun solve?
[/QUOTE]

Something that is fun but non-standard.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 2, 2020)

@Username: Username: Alg based square i


----------



## brododragon (May 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> @EliteCuber thanks for finding this thread , I am picking a new event to add to my events collection, is it the F2L heavy megaminx or the algorithm based square 1?
> 
> 
> 
> I need more people, post, post! megaminx mainers, I need opinion people.


Do you want a challenge or just a long fun solve?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> Hey anybody have any recommendations for oh cube? I main a gts3m, and dont think its good for oh





EliteCuber said:


> Hey anybody have any recommendations for oh cube? I main a gts3m, and dont think its good for oh


If you have small hands then something like the Gan 354 V2M would be good, if you do not then just get whatever you want for 3x3x3.


----------



## chocool6 (May 3, 2020)

Can you add the Qiyi MS series? The cubes are very cheap yet very good


----------



## cuber314159 (May 3, 2020)

chocool6 said:


> Can you add the Qiyi MS series? The cubes are very cheap yet very good


When people have them


----------



## intuition chapadoya (May 14, 2020)

Fangshi guanying?


----------



## EliteCuber (May 14, 2020)

what cube is that


----------



## ProStar (May 14, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> Hey anybody have any recommendations for oh cube? I main a gts3m, and dont think its good for oh



I also main a GTS3M for OH, and I'm thinking of buying a Tengyun V2. From what I've heard it's just as good/better than the tengyun was for OH


----------



## EliteCuber (May 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I also main a GTS3M for OH, and I'm thinking of buying a Tengyun V2. From what I've heard it's just as good/better than the tengyun was for OH


ya the gts3s riges are akward for oh...


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I also main a GTS3M for OH, and I'm thinking of buying a Tengyun V2. From what I've heard it's just as good/better than the tengyun was for OH


The WRm is a better choice for OH since its the same cube as the GTS3 but smaller and therefore easier to grip. Also the Valk line is very good for OH since they are stable and a good size


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 14, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> @EliteCuber thanks for finding this thread , I am picking a new event to add to my events collection, is it the F2L heavy megaminx or the algorithm based square 1?
> 
> 
> 
> I need more people, post, post! megaminx mainers, I need opinion people.


Square-1, square-1, square-1. Make sure you get a good one though


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Square-1, square-1, square-1. Make sure you get a good one though


YES! I think that people are too afraid to get into this event because of the shapeshifting and parity. I do agree that parity sucks but at least on square-1 it's reasonable to learn how to avoid it unlike on big cubes. The hardware is not that great right now and your best bet is the Volt v2 or the YLM. Square-1 is my main event and I avg around 12 (Check out the race thread that I am running ATM) and I think that it gets such a bad wrap even though the event has so much to love about it.


----------



## ProStar (May 14, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The WRm is a better choice for OH since its the same cube as the GTS3 but smaller and therefore easier to grip. Also the Valk line is very good for OH since they are stable and a good size



I don't like the feel of the GTS3M in general(for OH), so I don't think a WRM would be my favorite OH cube


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I don't like the feel of the GTS3M in general(for OH), so I don't think a WRM would be my favorite OH cube


In that case, I think that the Valk 3, Valk Power, or Valk Elite would work well for you. There is also the Guhong v3 that is not very good for me but some people like it for oh since its 54 mm


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 15, 2020)

pjk said:


> I"ve added a section at the bottom of the post with links to various shops around the world. What am I missing? What are the biggest shops in Europe? Let me know and I'll add them to the thread.
> 
> Also, you have any other suggestions to make, please post them here.


You forgot to add speedcubing.org for a good store in the UK.


----------



## GANQIYIMOYU (May 15, 2020)

the clock rankings were useless.


----------



## brododragon (May 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You forgot to add speedcubing.org for a good store in the UK.


You forgot

shameless self-promotion incoming


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You forgot
> 
> shameless self-promotion incoming


How was that self promo? I was promoting the best UK cube store, not myself. _Shameless self-promo incoming_ If I was going to promote myself I would say something like:

"You forgot to add speedcubing.org to the best stores in the UK to buy from, oh, and make sure to add 'use code "OWEN" for 5% off your order.'"


----------



## brododragon (May 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How was that self promo? I was promoting the best UK cube store, not myself. If I was going to promote myself I would say something like:
> 
> "You forgot to add speedcubing.org to the best stores in the UK to buy from, oh, and make sure to add 'use code "OWEN" for 5% off your order.'"


Oops I forgot to say
Shameless self promoting opportunity incoming


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Oops I forgot to say
> Shameless self promoting opportunity incoming


Sorry bro Owen got you on that one there is no coming back


----------



## brododragon (May 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Sorry bro Owen got you on that one there is no coming back


True, but there's no way I could just let him get away with plugging a store from outside his country that he_ happens_ to be sponsored by.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> True, but there's no way I could just let him get away with plugging a store from outside his country that he_ happens_ to be sponsored by.


I thought that was the *JOB *of being a sponsor? Also, he said it was specifically for the UK so of course it would be outside of his country


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> True, but there's no way I could just let him get away with plugging a store from outside his country that he_ happens_ to be sponsored by.


Right now the list of places to buy from has nothing in the UK, @pjk asked us to let him know if there is a store he missed.


pjk said:


> I"ve added a section at the bottom of the post with links to various shops around the world. What am I missing? What are the biggest shops in Europe? Let me know and I'll add them to the thread.
> 
> Also, you have any other suggestions to make, please post them here.


He also asked specifically for a cube store in Europe.


----------



## MarkA64 (May 17, 2020)

Anyone knowledgeable on the new Gan i V2? I'm looking to purchase my first smartcube and this is at $75 so I'm wondering if it's the best currently.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

MarkA64 said:


> Anyone knowledgeable on the new Gan i V2? I'm looking to purchase my first smartcube and this is at $75 so I'm wondering if it's the best currently.


I don't know anything about the V2, but the V1 is a great cube, rivaling my main, the smart part of it is sometimes inaccurate, but I don't know if that is the app/ website ot the cube itself.

I assume that the V2 will be better than the V1, so you should probably get the V2.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I don't know anything about the V2, but the V1 is a great cube, rivaling my main, the smart part of it is sometimes inaccurate, but I don't know if that is the app/ website ot the cube itself.
> 
> I assume that the V2 will be better than the V1, so you should probably get the V2.


I don't think that the hardware needs an upgrade, the software needs an upgrade. Thankfully we have much better 3rd party programs but the gan app needs to be better.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

Has anyone gotten their hands on an Aochuang WRm? Im planning to pick up a valk 5 soon and want to know if its better.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Has anyone gotten their hands on an Aochuang WRm? Im planning to pick up a valk 5 soon and want to know if its better.


I haven't tried the WRm yet, but I have tried Micah's Valk 5 and it is amazing. Way better than my Aochuang GTS M


----------



## Etotheipi (May 17, 2020)

Im planning on splerging for a bunch of cubes. My budget is $50, most of which is taken because I want a tengyun V2, and I want to get a squan. Any recommendations? Also, does anyone else have much expirience with buying from a different country than the store your buying from? I have no clue how long shipping wil take, normally I ship to the US and pick up the cubes when I visit, but obviously I'm not going to a diff country anytime soon. (I live in southern Mexico if any of yall didnt know.)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 17, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Im planning on splerging for a bunch of cubes. My budget is $50, most of which is taken because I want a tengyun V2, and I want to get a squan. Any recommendations? Also, does anyone else have much expirience with buying from a different country than the store your buying from? I have no clue how long shipping wil take, normally I ship to the US and pick up the cubes when I visit, but obviously I'm not going to a diff country anytime soon. (I live in southern Mexico if any of yall didnt know.)


You should get a Volt V2 M


----------



## Etotheipi (May 17, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> You should get a Volt V2 M


Ok, will do. I think I'll order tmr, hopefully it ships alright. I was planning on ordering from speedcubeshop, but I may order from somewhere else, depending on their shipping.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Ok, will do. I think I'll order tmr, hopefully it ships alright. I was planning on ordering from speedcubeshop, but I may order from somewhere else, depending on their shipping.


I'm not even going to tell you what store you should buy from or what discount you should use, you already know.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 17, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I'm not even going to tell you what store you should buy from or what discount you should use, you already know.


Yeah, problem is, the atlantic ocean is pretty big and I have no patience. If I lived in the UK I totally would.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Im planning on splerging for a bunch of cubes. My budget is $50, most of which is taken because I want a tengyun V2, and I want to get a squan. Any recommendations? Also, does anyone else have much expirience with buying from a different country than the store your buying from? I have no clue how long shipping wil take, normally I ship to the US and pick up the cubes when I visit, but obviously I'm not going to a diff country anytime soon. (I live in southern Mexico if any of yall didnt know.)


YLM if you want something that is easy to set up (-Mods) with a buttery feel
Volt v2 if you want something that is great without mods.
Performance is similar but the Volt v2 is my main since it can handle my rough turning better, but both are used by world-class solvers


----------



## CornerCutter (May 17, 2020)

GANQIYIMOYU said:


> the clock rankings were useless.


I think for "Expert", Magnetic LingAo Clock needs to be added. @pjk?


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

CornerCutter said:


> I think for "Expert", Magnetic LingAo Clock needs to be added. @pjk?



But that's like listing "setup Gan" to the list. While magnetic Lingaos are great, none are mass manufactured


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> But that's like listing "setup Gan" to the list. While magnetic Lingaos are great, none are mass manufactured


Yeah, we're also not adding Angstrom GAN XS or SuperNova YuXin Little Magic.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 17, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> Yeah, we're also not adding Angstrom GAN XS or SuperNova YuXin Little Magic.


Or neutrino meilong M


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

2x2: What about the Tengyun and Valk?
3x3: No GTS3M or tengyun v2? And YLM is definitely budget, maybe Yulong instead
4x4: no Valk? and the Qiyi Thunderclap Mini is good for budget
5x5: Yuxin cloud for budget? Also the new Moyu 5x5
6x6 & 7x7 I don't know much about
Skewb: Okay I think
Pyraminx: Bell V2 isn't out yet, Bell should be expert and Moyu either as expert or great
Megaminx: Yuhu is debatably the best on the market, should be in expert. YLM is a budget mega
Don't know anything about Squan

Also we already have a pinned best cubes thread by pjk(although it does need updating, @pjk)


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

Why do you not have the normal X man Galaxy V2 M on there? It's the same as the LM but it is better because it is smaller.


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

This is pretty outdated, here are my suggestions for what should be added/changed:

2x2: Tengyun, MGC Elite, and Valk are all fighting for expert (I don't know much about budget 2x2s)
3x3: Qiyi MS is a good budget cube, and for expert: add 356XS, 354 should be removed(at least make it the V2), add Tengyun V2, add Valk Elite. Good budget/great option is the Yulong V2 M
4x4: remove Wuque from expert, should be GTS2M/WRM & Valk
5x5: Valk should be expert along with the Moyu 5x5
6x6 & 7x7 idk
Megaminx: YuHu v2 and Gan should also be in expert, I _think_ YLM is a good budget option
Skewb, Clock and Pyra look fine
Squan idk

None of them should be setup versions(i.e: Cubicle Labs X-Man Volt)

For stores:
DailyPuzzles (Australia)
Speedcubing.com (UK)
KewbzUK (UK)
CanCube (Canada)

Those are just ones I know of, there are probably more


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 31, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why do you not have the normal X man Galaxy V2 M on there? It's the same as the LM but it is better because it is smaller.


But it's *so flippin' slow compared to the L*
*also, big boys need big Megas,* the normal v2 is great but it makes my hands cramp really fast so it's hard to do long sessions on it

Also, the MGC 5x5 and 4x4 should be in the expert category, the YuShi v2 is also a good budget option for 6x6, the Aofu GTS 7x7 could fit in the great category as well., Original MGC 2x2 fits in expert and great, but I agree the rest of your rankings


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> But it's *so flippin' slow compared to the L*


Mine is really fast.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (May 31, 2020)

MOYU AOSU GTS 2m


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Speedcubing.com (UK)


Speedcubing.org*


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 4x4: no Valk?


The Valk 4x4 is straight garbage.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 2x2: What about the Tengyun and Valk?
> 3x3: No GTS3M or tengyun v2? And YLM is definitely budget, maybe Yulong instead
> 4x4: no Valk? and the Qiyi Thunderclap Mini is good for budget
> 5x5: Yuxin cloud for budget? Also the new Moyu 5x5
> ...


2x2: YJ MGC Elite 2x2 is better than the Tengyun M 2x2, while the Tengyun M 2x2 is debatably better than the Valk 2 M.
3x3: Should YLM M in great 3x3 be replaced by GTS3 M?
4x4: MoYu AoSu WR M is better than the Valk4 M, and is the most popular choice by world class cubers in comp. MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M is definitely better than the Qiyi Thunderclap Mini without a doubt. BTW, should the MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M be added to great along with the YJ MGC 4x4?
5x5: Yuxin Cloud is good and cheap, but Yuxin has come out with a cheap YLM M 5x5 which is comparable to flagship 5x5s. MoYu AoChuang WR M is added expert. 
Pyraminx: Bell is by far the best pyraminx right now. Moyu magnetic pyraminx, Mr.M pyraminx and Yuxin Huanglong M pyraminx are also used by some world class pyraminx speedsolvers. As there are too many great pyraminx, and there are reviews on youtube showing that the Bell v2 is better than the original Bell, Bell v2 is in expert while Bell is in great.
Megaminx: As the yj yuhu v2m has smaller reverse cornercutting and more catches than the galaxy v2Lm, the galaxy v2Lm is still better than the yj yuhu v2m.



Owen Morrison said:


> The Valk 4x4 is straight garbage.


Yes


EvanTheCuber said:


> MOYU AOSU GTS 2m


Should MOYU AOSU GTS 2m or MOYU AOSU WR m be in expert?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 2x2: What about the Tengyun and Valk?
> 3x3: No GTS3M or tengyun v2? And YLM is definitely budget, maybe Yulong instead
> 4x4: no Valk? and the Qiyi Thunderclap Mini is good for budget
> 5x5: Yuxin cloud for budget? Also the new Moyu 5x5
> ...


Yuhu V2 should be mid range, probs not best, but good. Valk 4 is disliked by a lot of top 4x4 solvers, Thunderclap Mini is kind of outdated. Not too sure about others.


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 2x2: YJ MGC Elite 2x2 is better than the Tengyun M 2x2, while the Tengyun M 2x2 is debatably better than the Valk 2 M.
> 3x3: Should YLM M in great 3x3 be replaced by GTS3 M?
> 4x4: MoYu AoSu WR M is better than the Valk4 M, and is the most popular choice by world class cubers in comp. MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M is definitely better than the Qiyi Thunderclap Mini without a doubt. BTW, should the MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M be added to great along with the YJ MGC 4x4?
> 5x5: Yuxin Cloud is good and cheap, but Yuxin has come out with a cheap YLM M 5x5 which is comparable to flagship 5x5s.
> ...


Tengyun at least should still get a mention, and maybe the Valk too. Wait until the MGC Elite is fully released.
The GTS3M is almost the same cube as the WR M, put it in expert.


Plus, maybe add one more cube for great in the categories that seem fitting. A lot of great mid range cubes aren’t covered - the MGC Elite 3x3 should be in Great I think.



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes
> 
> Should MOYU AOSU GTS 2m or MOYU AOSU WR m be in expert?


Both should be in expert, some people prefer the WR M, some prefer the GTS2M


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 31, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 2x2: YJ MGC Elite 2x2 is better than the Tengyun M 2x2, while the Tengyun M 2x2 is debatably better than the Valk 2 M.
> 3x3: Should YLM M in great 3x3 be replaced by GTS3 M?
> 4x4: MoYu AoSu WR M is better than the Valk4 M, and is the most popular choice by world class cubers in comp. MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M is definitely better than the Qiyi Thunderclap Mini without a doubt. BTW, should the MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M be added to great along with the YJ MGC 4x4?
> 5x5: Yuxin Cloud is good and cheap, but Yuxin has come out with a cheap YLM M 5x5 which is comparable to flagship 5x5s.
> ...


Have you tried the MGC Elite 2x2?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 31, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Megaminx: As the yj yuhu v2m has smaller reverse cornercutting and more catches than the galaxy v2Lm, the galaxy v2Lm is still better than the yj yuhu v2m.


Cornercutting is not the only important quality in a speedcube, for example if cornercutting was the most important thing then everyone would still be using the qiyi square-1 or the qifa. It just means that accurate turners would possibly find the yuhu v2 better then the lm despite worse cornercutting


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yuhu V2 should be mid range, probs not best, but good. Valk 4 is disliked by a lot of top 4x4 solvers, Thunderclap Mini is kind of outdated. Not too sure about others.
> 
> Tengyun at least should still get a mention, and maybe the Valk too. Wait until the MGC Elite is fully released.
> The GTS3M is almost the same cube as the WR M, put it in expert.
> ...


GTS3M is cheaper than the WR M, so it can be put in great.
YJ MGC Elite 3x3 and Dayan Tengyun v2 M can also be put in great. Both of them features customizable systems. However, YJ MGC Elite 3x3 catches. As a result, GTS3M and Dayan Tengyun v2 M are put in great. 


PetrusQuber said:


> Both should be in expert, some people prefer the WR M, some prefer the GTS2M


Done


Cubingcubecuber said:


> Have you tried the MGC Elite 2x2?


No. BTW, I have added the Valk 2m and tengyun m 2x2 to expert as they are also popular among world class 2x2 speedsolvers.


Sub1Hour said:


> Cornercutting is not the only important quality in a speedcube, for example if cornercutting was the most important thing then everyone would still be using the qiyi square-1 or the qifa. It just means that accurate turners would possibly find the yuhu v2 better then the lm despite worse cornercutting


Small reverse cornercutting isn't a problem. But if it catches under inaccurate turning style, it can be an issue for some cubers. At least it does not catch like the Qiheng S. YJ Yuhu v2 M is added into great along with the Galaxy v2Lm.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This is pretty outdated, here are my suggestions for what should be added/changed:
> 
> 2x2: Tengyun, MGC Elite, and Valk are all fighting for expert (I don't know much about budget 2x2s)
> 3x3: Qiyi MS is a good budget cube, and for expert: add 356XS, 354 should be removed(at least make it the V2), add Tengyun V2, add Valk Elite. Good budget/great option is the Yulong V2 M
> ...


speedcube.com.au still remains the most ordered from store in Aus, and the prefered store if pretty much everyone in sydney and most of melbourne


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> But it's *so flippin' slow compared to the L*
> *also, big boys need big Megas,* the normal v2 is great but it makes my hands cramp really fast so it's hard to do long sessions on it
> 
> Also, the MGC 5x5 and 4x4 should be in the expert category, the YuShi v2 is also a good budget option for 6x6, the Aofu GTS 7x7 could fit in the great category as well., Original MGC 2x2 fits in expert and great, but I agree the rest of your rankings


For 4x4, should meilong M 4x4 be added to great along with mgc 4x4?
I have heard great things about the MGC 4x4, but is it as good as the WR M 4x4 and the GTS2 M?
MGC 5X5 is superb for its price, but Valk 5 M is still the best. 
YuXin Little Magic 6x6 M is better than the YuShi v2 M. 
Spark M is by far the best 7x7. Spark M is much better than Aofu GTS 7x7.


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> GTS3M is cheaper than the WR M, so it can be put in great.



Bro the GTS3M _is _the WRM. The only difference is no ridges and weaker magnets. Changing the tier of one but not the other makes it completely subjective, which nullifies this list


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 1, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard great things about the MGC 4x4, but is it as good as the WR M 4x4 and the GTS2 M?


I've heard that it is based on multiple reviews I have seen.


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> MGC 5X5 is superb for its price, but Valk 5 M is still the best.


I personally can get the same times on both the valk 5 and mgc but I main the valk 5 for the feel. Depending on how accurate your turn style is you will favor one or the other and I think their performance is on the same level. Also the speed of the MGC can't be beat



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> YuXin Little Magic 6x6 M is better than the YuShi v2 M.


again, debatable. I find the Yushi v2 better because the qualities fit better together but as a whole they are both great for the price, I have not tried the stock YLM 6x6 magnetic but a friend has one and it was pretty good, about as good as the Yushi v2. From my experience, all of the factory magnetic 6x6s are really good but the MGC is the only one that is objectively better than the rest 



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Spark M is by far the best 7x7. Spark M is much better than Aofu GTS 7x7.


I agree with you on this one, maybe add the hays as expert as well since many people still use it. The aofu is 10$ cheaper then the hays and spark (and is worse then both) so it could fit in the great category.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I personally can get the same times on both the valk 5 and mgc but I main the valk 5 for the feel. Depending on how accurate your turn style is you will favor one or the other and I think their performance is on the same level. Also the speed of the MGC can't be beat


Yea, YJ MGC 5x5 is the best 5x5 next to the Valk. But I have also heard great things about aochuang wrm. Among Valk 5 M, MoYu AoChuang WR M and YJ MGC 5x5, which should be put in expert?


Sub1Hour said:


> again, debatable. I find the Yushi v2 better because the qualities fit better together but as a whole they are both great for the price, I have not tried the stock YLM 6x6 magnetic but a friend has one and it was pretty good, about as good as the Yushi v2. From my experience, all of the factory magnetic 6x6s are really good but the MGC is the only one that is objectively better than the rest


Then just add yushi v2m to budget along with ylm m 6x6. 


Sub1Hour said:


> I agree with you on this one, maybe add the hays as expert as well since many people still use it. The aofu is 10$ cheaper then the hays and spark (and is worse then both) so it could fit in the great category.


Spark M is *BY FAR* the best 7x7.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Guys the thread was moved, we already have a list. It does need to be updated, so we can make suggestions to pjk, but we don't need whole new lists(especially subjective ones)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

pjk said:


> Updated April, 2020 - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...



budget 2x2: change to qiyi ms 2x2
great 2x2: add qiyi ms 2x2
expert 2x2: add yj mgc elite 2x2 and dayan tengyun 2x2 m

budget 3x3: change to qiyi ms 3x3
great 3x3: change to dayan tengyun v2 m
expert 3x3: remove gan 354 m and gan 356 X, add Valk elite m and gan 356 XS

budget 4x4: change to QiYi MS 4x4
great 4x4: change to yj mgc 4x4 and moyu meilong 4x4 m
expert 4x4: remove wuque m and add moyu aosu wr m

budget 5x5: change to qiyi ms 5x5
great 5x5: change to qiyi ms 5x5
expert 5x5: change to Valk 5 m and MoYu AoChuang WR M

budget 6x6: change to YuXin Little Magic 6x6 M and YJ YuShi v2 M
great 6x6: change to yj mgc 6x6
expert 6x6: change to yj mgc 6x6

budget 7x7: change to yj yufu v2 m
great 7x7: change to yj yufu v2 m
expert 7x7: remove Hays 7 m

budget megaminx: change to yj yuhu v2 m
great megaminx: change to yj yuhu v2 m and X-Man Galaxy v2L M
expert megaminx: change to X-Man Galaxy v2L M and gan megaminx

budget skewb: change to cyclone boys magnetic skewb
great skewb: fine (the only one the list that is up to date)
expert skewb: remove wingy

the hardware list of clock is redundant. this event lack hardware.

budget pyraminx: change to qiyi ms pyraminx
great pyraminx: change to X-Man Bell
expert pyraminx: change to X-Man Bell v2

budget square-1: remove qiyi qifa s
great square-1: change to YuXin Little Magic Square-1 M
expert square-1: change to X-Man Volt v2 M

@pjk Above are my suggestions on the list. I am looking forward to seeing a really up to date list.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> budget 2x2: change to qiyi ms 2x2
> great 2x2: add qiyi ms 2x2
> expert 2x2: add yj mgc elite 2x2 and dayan tengyun 2x2 m
> 
> ...



Why add puzzles that aren't out? You can't add Bell V2 and MGC Elite 2x2 if hardly anyone's tried it


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why add puzzles that aren't out? You can't add Bell V2 and MGC Elite 2x2 if hardly anyone's tried it


MGC Elite 2x2 is out in Asia already.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List


----------



## brododragon (Jun 1, 2020)

CornerCutter said:


> I think for "Expert", Magnetic LingAo Clock needs to be added. @pjk?





ProStar said:


> 2x2: What about the Tengyun and Valk?
> 3x3: No GTS3M or tengyun v2? And YLM is definitely budget, maybe Yulong instead
> 4x4: no Valk? and the Qiyi Thunderclap Mini is good for budget
> 5x5: Yuxin cloud for budget? Also the new Moyu 5x5
> ...


This doesn't get updates anymore.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 2x2:
> Budget - QiYi MS 2x2
> Great - QiYi MS 2x2, YJ MGC 2x2
> Expert - YJ MGC Elite 2x2, Valk 2 M, DaYan TengYun 2x2 M
> ...


I think Tengyun V2 should be in expert :/
There are a bunch of 3x3 flagships, and many people seem to really like it. Also, just put WRM/GTS3M, they’re practically the same...

For great in 3x3, YJ MGC Elite and, I don’t know, Guhong V3? Thunderclap V3? Wuwei?

For Pyraminx, lots of people use pyras like the huanglong and moyu magnetic, perhaps they should be added to give more choice?

Also, not sure, but is the YJ Yusu V2 M a good budget cube for 4x4?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I think Tengyun V2 should be in expert :/
> There are a bunch of 3x3 flagships, and many people seem to really like it. Also, just put WRM/GTS3M, they’re practically the same...
> 
> For great in 3x3, YJ MGC Elite and, I don’t know, Guhong V3? Thunderclap V3? Wuwei?
> ...


Is Tengyun v2 m at the same level as the other expert 3x3s? I doubt that, as it corner pops even on tight tensions.

Sure! added GTS3 M to expert.

For great 3x3, there are Tengyun v2 m, yj mgc elite and Gan 356 M. Which should be in great 3x3?

For great pyraminx, if bell v1 is put in expert, there are mr.m pyraminx, huanglong and moyu magnetic. Which should be in great pyraminx?

For budget 4x4, there are YJ Yusu V2 M, yuxin little magic m 4x4 and qiyi ms 4x4. YJ Yusu v2 M catches a lot. yuxin little magic m 4x4 is sluggish. QiYi MS 4x4 is the way to go.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is Tengyun v2 m at the same level as the other expert 3x3s? I doubt that, as it corner pops even on tight tensions.
> 
> Sure! added GTS3 M to expert.
> 
> ...


The corner pops don’t happen to me, or a lot of other people, and anyway - it’s not the entire corner that pops out - it’s the cubie, with the stock still inside. Superglue will fix this, as people like @TomTheCuber101 has said. Plus I don’t think it has happened to a lot of people. I would put it in Expert.

If you put the Tengyun in Expert, put the Elite in Great, Gan’s 356 M price is unjustified to be in Great - you can get the WR M and Tengyun for less than that. Personally I think there should be another Great cube which is more budget, such as the cubes aforementioned. There are only 3 levels here, for a lot of different price ranges. And a lot of cubes are in the £10-£20 range.

I think unless the Bell V2 is solidly proven to be way better than everything else, keep it out of the mix for now until it releases, and put the Bell V1 in expert. If it has been proven, keep it as it is, but maybe add one more Pyraminx to the Great section, out of which one you think is best (Huanglong, Mr M, Moyu, I believe).

I don’t know much about 4x4, so I’ll take your word for it.

I agree with everything else (though a lot I don’t know much about)
For extras, you could add the prices of the cubes (in popular stores). Good job! This thread needs updating.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> The corner pops don’t happen to me, or a lot of other people, and anyway - it’s not the entire corner that pops out - it’s the cubie, with the stock still inside. Superglue will fix this, as people like @TomTheCuber101 has said. Plus I don’t think it has happened to a lot of people. I would put it in Expert.
> 
> If you put the Tengyun in Expert, put the Elite in Great, Gan’s 356 M price is unjustified to be in Great - you can get the WR M and Tengyun for less than that. Personally I think there should be another Great cube which is more budget, such as the cubes aforementioned. There are only 3 levels here, for a lot of different price ranges. And a lot of cubes are in the £10-£20 range.
> 
> ...


Gan 356 M is cheaper than the gts3 m and is $1 more expensive than tengyun v2m. 
Yes, I agree that there are many great cubes within $10-$20, such as yuxin little magic m. 

For pyraminx, Huanglong, Mr M, Moyu, which one is the best? Mr M is one of the best after lots of setups. HuangLong is kind of an upgrate from the moyu as it is as fast as the moyu and it has stronger magnets.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Gan 356 M is cheaper than the gts3 m and is $1 more expensive than tengyun v2m.
> Yes, I agree that there are many great cubes within $10-$20, such as yuxin little magic m.
> 
> For pyraminx, Huanglong, Mr M, Moyu, which one is the best? Mr M is one of the best after lots of setups. HuangLong is kind of an upgrate from the moyu as it is as fast as the moyu and it has stronger magnets.


I don’t know too much, the Mr M seems good I think. I was going to buy it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> The corner pops don’t happen to me, or a lot of other people, and anyway - it’s not the entire corner that pops out - it’s the cubie, with the stock still inside. Superglue will fix this, as people like @TomTheCuber101 has said. Plus I don’t think it has happened to a lot of people. I would put it in Expert.
> 
> If you put the Tengyun in Expert, put the Elite in Great, Gan’s 356 M price is unjustified to be in Great - you can get the WR M and Tengyun for less than that. Personally I think there should be another Great cube which is more budget, such as the cubes aforementioned. There are only 3 levels here, for a lot of different price ranges. And a lot of cubes are in the £10-£20 range.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3:
> Budget - QiYi MS 3x3
> Great - YJ MGC Elite 3x3
> Expert - Valk 3 Elite, MoYu WeiLong GTS3/WR M, GAN 356 XS, DaYan TengYun v2 M


3x3 recommendations on the list has been updated. 


PetrusQuber said:


> I don’t know too much, the Mr M seems good I think. I was going to buy it.


As mr.m is cheaper than the huanglong while the huanglong is same price as the bell, mr. m should be in great. 


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Pyraminx:
> Budget - QiYi MS Pyraminx
> Great - ShengShou Mr.M Pyraminx
> Expert - X-Man Bell


Pyraminx recommendations on the list has been updated.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2020)

@Fukuoka Kengo James I have moved here from the upcoming puzzles thread, I have tried the MGC 5x5x5 and feel that it is a reasonable cube but only about 4th best after aochuang WRM, valk 5 and QiYi MS 5x5x5, it's just too fast sometimes and a bit unstable.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> @Fukuoka Kengo James I have moved here from the upcoming puzzles thread, I have tried the MGC 5x5x5 and feel that it is a reasonable cube but only about 4th best after aochuang WRM, valk 5 and QiYi MS 5x5x5, it's just too fast sometimes and a bit unstable.


So Qiyi ms 5x5 is better than the yuxin little magic m 5x5 and the yjmgc 5x5?


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 2, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> @Fukuoka Kengo James I have moved here from the upcoming puzzles thread, I have tried the MGC 5x5x5 and feel that it is a reasonable cube but only about 4th best after aochuang WRM, valk 5 and QiYi MS 5x5x5, it's just too fast sometimes and a bit unstable.


wow is the ms that good???


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> wow is the ms that good???


Yes, the ms series is excellent. All cubes of ms series are on my WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List. The "up to date recommendation list" should also include the ms series. @pjk the list has to be updated. The ms series is high quality at cheap price. I can easily recommend any of them to any beginners or intermediate speed cubers.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> For pyraminx, Huanglong, Mr M, Moyu, which one is the best? Mr M is one of the best after lots of setups. HuangLong is kind of an upgrate from the moyu as it is as fast as the moyu and it has stronger magnets.


I feel like the best Pyraminx list is not the best Pyraminx, but the ones with the strongest magnets


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes, the ms series is excellent. All cubes of ms series are on my WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List. The "up to date recommendation list" should also include the ms series. @pjk the list has to be updated. The ms series is high quality at cheap price. I can easily recommend any of them to any beginners or intermediate speed cubers.


I'm telling you, he doesn't update it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'm telling you, he doesn't update it.


I'll make one based off my 2¢


BEST SPEEDCUBES LIST (Circa June 2nd, 2020)
2x2:
Budget: Qidi, Little Magic
Great: Mr. M, Little Magic M
Expert: MGC, MGC Elite, Gan 251, Valk 2, Tengyun, Weipo WRm

3x3:
Budget: Meilong, Little Magic, MF3RS2
Great: Wuwei, Meilong M, Little Magic M, Thunderclap V3, Qiyi MS, MGC V1, Yuexiao EDM, MF3RS2 M, MF3RS3 M
Expert: MGC Elite, Valk, Valk Power, Valk Elite, GTS2, GTS3, WRm, Tengyun v1, Tengyun v2, Any post 356 air GAN Cube,

4x4:
Budget: Meilong
Great: Little Magic M
Expert: Meilong M, GTS2, WRm, MGC

5x5:
Budget: Meilong
Great: Little Magic M, YuChuang v2
Expert: AoChuang, WRm, Valk 5, MGC

6x6:
Budget: Little Magic
Great: Little Magic M, YuShi v2
Expert: MGC

7x7:
Budget: YuFu v2
Great: AoFu GTS
Expert: Spark, Hays

Square-1:
Budget: Qifa
Great: Yuxin Little Magic
Expert: Yuxin Little Magic M, Volt v2

Megaminx:
Budget: Yuxin Little Magic
Great: X-Man Galaxy v1
Expert: Yuhu v2, Galaxy v2M, Galaxy v2 LM, Gan

Pyraminx:
Budget: Yuxin Little Magic
Great: Yulong v2 M Pyraminx
Expert: Bell, Bell v2, Moyu Magnetic, Huanglong, Mr. M

Skewb:
Budget: MoFang JiaoShi Skewb
Great: Cyclone Boys Skewb
Expert: AoYan, Wingy

Clock:
Budget: Lingao
Great: Rubik's Clock
Expert: PiCubeShop Lingao M

I tried to make this list as objective as possible, if anyone has suggestions let me know.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'll make one based off my 2¢
> 
> 
> BEST SPEEDCUBES LIST (Circa June 2nd, 2020)
> ...


Add an M to the Megaminxes.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Add an M to the Megaminxes.


All the ones I put in the expert either come only in factory magnetic or have factory magnetic options but I will add the M to the Galaxys for clarification


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> ¢


Fancy.


Sub1Hour said:


> Great: Wuwei, Meilong M, Little Magic M, Thunderclap V3, Qiyi MS, MGC V1, Yuexiao EDM, MF3RS2 M, MF3RS3 M


Where's MS?


Sub1Hour said:


> Expert: AoChuang, WRm, Valk 5, MGC


Where's MS?


Sub1Hour said:


> Great: Little Magic M


Where's MS?


Sub1Hour said:


> Budget: Qifa


Why would you ever buy that over the YLM. I think 10$ is budget enough.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Where's MS?





Sub1Hour said:


> Great: Wuwei, Meilong M, Little Magic M, Thunderclap V3, *Qiyi MS*, MGC V1, Yuexiao EDM, MF3RS2 M, MF3RS3 M


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List
> 
> 2x2:
> Budget - QiYi MS 2x2
> ...


Your "Budget" options are too expensive. The budget is supposed to be the cheapest of the cheap that still performs well. Also, the YLM square-1 is comparable to the volt v2 in performance and belongs in an expert since many people still use it over the volt. There are also more options out there that you did not mention that could appeal to certain people like the older Valk cubes or the RS2/RS3 that are still widely used.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'll make one based off my 2¢
> 
> 
> BEST SPEEDCUBES LIST (Circa June 2nd, 2020)
> ...





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List
> 
> 2x2:
> Budget - MoYu MeiLong 2x2, YuXin Little Magic 2x2
> ...





Sub1Hour said:


> Your "Budget" options are too expensive. The budget is supposed to be the cheapest of the cheap that still performs well. Also, the YLM square-1 is comparable to the volt v2 in performance and belongs in an expert since many people still use it over the volt. There are also more options out there that you did not mention that could appeal to certain people like the older Valk cubes or the RS2/RS3 that are still widely used.


You have got a point. I'll take your advice. "budget" puzzles on my list have been changed to cheaper puzzles. 
Ylm square 1 M is comparable to the Volt v1, but the Volt v2 is by far the best square 1. 
I agree that great 3x3 is the most controversial part of the list. There are many high quality 3x3s in between $10~$30. The only difference is the feel which comes down to personal preferences. You have listed nearly 10 cubes in great 3x3. I think we may try to narrow down it to 2-4 cubes.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I think we may try to narrow down it to 2-4 cubes.


There is not really a reason that there should be only a few cubes in one category, Im trying to make an accurate list, not a small one



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Ylm square 1 M is comparable to the Volt v1, but the Volt v2 is by far the best square 1.


No, and* big *no. The YLM became pretty much everyone's main as soon as it came out aside from some people who hated the feel. After modding the YLM is easily comparable to the Volt v2 and I would wholeheartedly say that the volt v2 is in fact not objectively better than the YLM. The performance is neck and neck after modding the YLM and it's not even that hard to do. Not to mention the YLM does not break at all. The volt v1 has obvious issues with edges breaking but a friend bent an edge on the v2 so the structural integrity is not guaranteed with the volt but it is with the YLM since I have not heard of any pieces breaking, even after modding. The only reason that I main the volt v2 is because it tolerates my turning better, but I might try the A mod and see how that works for me.

BTW here is a tutorial on how to mod a ylm square-1 with the B mod just to show how easy it is to do with basically any knife or similar blade.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> No, and* big *no. The YLM became pretty much everyone's main as soon as it came out aside from some people who hated the feel. After modding the YLM is easily comparable to the Volt v2 and I would wholeheartedly say that the volt v2 is in fact not objectively better than the YLM. The performance is neck and neck after modding the YLM and it's not even that hard to do. Not to mention the YLM does not break at all. The volt v1 has obvious issues with edges breaking but a friend bent an edge on the v2 so the structural integrity is not guaranteed with the volt but it is with the YLM since I have not heard of any pieces breaking, even after modding. The only reason that I main the volt v2 is because it tolerates my turning better, but I might try the A mod and see how that works for me.
> 
> BTW here is a tutorial on how to mod a ylm square-1 with the B mod just to show how easy it is to do with basically any knife or similar blade.


I main a b-modded ylm m. The upgrade from volt v1 to v2 is not only fixing the breaking edges, but also the speed.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The upgrade from volt v1 to v2 is not only fixing the breaking edges, but also the speed.


I already said that


Sub1Hour said:


> Volt v2 has better performance, a better size, a better speed, and does not break. The v2 is easily better then the v1


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> There is not really a reason that there should be only a few cubes in one category, Im trying to make an accurate list, not a small one


I don't think so. For instance, you included the valk m, valk power m and gts2 m in 3x3 expert. These are older cubes, but they are still popular. These cubes are classic, but qiyi and moyu have upgraded them to the valk elite and wrm respectively, with better corner cutting and more customization. Customization alow latest flagships to suit more cubers. Honestly, I don't think the ancestors of wrm and valk elite should be listed in expert 3x3.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I don't think so. For instance, you included the valk m, valk power m and gts2 m in 3x3 expert. These are older cubes, but they are still popular. These cubes are classic, but qiyi and moyu have upgraded them to the valk elite and wrm respectively, with better corner cutting and more customization. Customization alow latest flagships to suit more cubers. Honestly, I don't think the ancestors of wrm and valk elite should be listed in expert 3x3.


But they are still used by experts? Just because a cube is older and new ones came out does not mean that it's automatically worse then its predecessor, and therefore still belongs in the list because some cubers might be able to find it for cheaper or may like the cube better than the newer versions. Also cornercutting improvements dont really matter anymore since all of the cubes in expert and great for 3x3 cornercut everywhere that you need them to in a regular solve.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

I had both the Valk 3 Elite M and the Valk 3 M and I like the Valk 3 M far more than the Valk Elite.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'll make one based off my 2¢
> 
> 
> BEST SPEEDCUBES LIST (Circa June 2nd, 2020)
> ...


2x2: qiyi ms 2x2 is better than the mr.m and the ylm 2x2 m. Some cubers found that the qiyi ms 2x2 is better than the mgc. 
3x3: yulong v2m, yuxin kylin v2m are missing in great. Yuxin huanglong m is missing in expert. Some cubers main the Huang Long M, while some found the ylm M better than the Huang Long M. In your logic, as some experts main the ylm M and the qiyi ms, both ylm M and qiyi ms should be moved to expert. 
4x4: qiyi ms better and cheaper than the ylm m that it should be in great. 
5x5: yuxin cloud is better than meilong that it should be in budget 5x5. Great should be qiyi ms as it is better than the ylm and the yuchuang v2. Aochuang wrm is repeated in expert. 
Square 1: why qifa? It is same price as the ylm. Great should be ylm m. It is only $10. What makes the non-magnetic ylm better?
Pyraminx: budget and great should be qiyi ms. Ylm is too fast and flexible. So uncontrollable that it is not suitable for beginners. Qiyi ms ia same price as the yulong v2. 
Megaminx: yuhu v2 should be in great instead of galaxy v1. It is cheaper, and it is magnetic. 
Skewb: isn't qiyi qicheng better than mfjs?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 2x2: qiyi ms 2x2 is better than the mr.m and the ylm 2x2 m. Some cubers found that the qiyi ms 2x2 is better than the mgc.


I have not tried the MS


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3: yulong v2m, yuxin kylin v2m are missing in great. Yuxin huanglong m is missing in expert. Some cubers main the Huang Long M, while some found
> the ylm M better than the Huang Long M. In your logic, as some experts main the ylm M and the qiyi ms, both ylm M and qiyi ms should be moved to expert.


The other cubes in great are better and the huanglong has other hardware issues that keep me from recommending it like the magnets falling out. What experts main the YLM M and MS? (Im looking for at least top 100 in 3x3 avg)



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 4x4: qiyi ms better and cheaper than the ylm m that it should be in great.



again, I have not tried it but I have heard that its kind of locky. I DO have the YLM and I think its a very good puzzle for the price, once I try the MS cubes I will add them if I think they are good



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 5x5: yuxin cloud is better than meilong that it should be in budget 5x5. Great should be qiyi ms as it is better than the ylm and the yuchuang v2. Aochuang wrm is repeated in expert.


The meilong is cheaper and since the cubes in budget should be dirt cheap, I put the meilong instead since thats the cheapest cube I have tried that I know is good. Also the Aochuang and Aochuang WRm are different puzzles, when I said aochuang I was referring to the v1


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Square 1: why qifa? It is same price as the ylm. Great should be ylm m. It is only $10. What makes the non-magnetic ylm better?





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Pyraminx: budget and great should be qiyi ms. Ylm is too fast and flexible. So uncontrollable that it is not suitable for beginners. Qiyi ms ia same price as the yulong v2.



Again, I have not tried the ms line but when I do I will add them if I think they belong here. Also, why do you put the same cube in multiple categories? I also have the YLM pyraminx and I find it quite controllable and very suitable for beginners due to overall good performance and a low price.



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Skewb: isn't qiyi qicheng better than mfjs?


Nope, the mfjs has a better speed, a more suitable ball bearing strength, and overall a better flow.



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Megaminx: yuhu v2 should be in great instead of galaxy v1. It is cheaper, and it is magnetic.


Just because its cheaper does not mean its worse. It has expert-level performance and therefore belongs in expert, especially since its better than the v1 so it belongs in the grade above.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Nope, the mfjs has a better speed, a more suitable ball bearing strength, and overall a better flow.


What about meilong skewb?


Sub1Hour said:


> Just because its cheaper does not mean its worse. It has expert-level performance and therefore belongs in expert, especially since its better than the v1 so it belongs in the grade above.


As yuhu v2 is cheaper than galaxy v1, why do you have galaxy v1 in great given that the cheaper yuhu v2 is in expert?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> As yuhu v2 is cheaper than galaxy v1, why do you have galaxy v1 in great given that the cheaper yuhu v2 is in expert?


Because better cubes belong in the higher teirs


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about meilong skewb?


I have not tried it, but I have not heard much about it so that's probably a bad sign.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Because better cubes belong in the higher teirs





pjk said:


> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> Great - Pretty good and you won't have to sell your house
> Expert - The best cube on the market


According to the definition on great cubes and expert cubes by @pjk, it is weird to have a great cube being more expensive than a expert cube, isn't it? Although in reality, we often have cheaper cubes performing better than more expensive cubes. However, I don't think the cube being more expensive and worse should be mentioned on the list.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> According to the definition on great cubes and expert cubes by @pjk, it is weird to have a great cube being more expensive than a expert cube, isn't it? Although in reality, we often have cheaper cubes performing better than more expensive cubes. However, I don't think the cube being more expensive and worse should be mentioned on the list.


Just because it's pricey didn't mean it's good.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> According to the definition on great cubes and expert cubes by @pjk, it is weird to have a great cube being more expensive than a expert cube, isn't it? Although in reality, we often have cheaper cubes performing better than more expensive cubes. However, I don't think the cube being more expensive and worse should be mentioned on the list.


This is according to pjk's logic. When I mean great I meant the level right before best on the market, I should have clarified this earlier in my post but that's why I was putting the v1 in great. My apologies for making things unclear


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Skewb:
> Budget: MoFang JiaoShi Skewb
> Great: Cyclone Boys Skewb
> Expert: AoYan, Wingy


I suggest replacing mfjs skewb with yuxin black kirin skewb.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This is according to pjk's logic. When I mean great I meant the level right before best on the market, I should have clarified this earlier in my post but that's why I was putting the v1 in great. My apologies for making things unclear


According to my own logic, price is also a factor on making the list. Cubes from budget to expert should have an ascending order in price. People pay more for a better cube on the list, isn't it? My list below is trying to state the best cube(s) in different price ranges.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> According to my own logic, price is also a factor on making the list. Cubes from budget to expert should have an ascending order in price. People pay more for a better cube on the list, isn't it? My list below is trying to state the best cube(s) in different price ranges.


I get it, you have a list. Now let's stop arguing over matters of opinion.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Megaminx:
> Budget: Yuxin Little Magic
> Great: X-Man Galaxy v1
> Expert: Yuhu v2, Galaxy v2M, Galaxy v2 LM, Gan


Should be yuxin little magic v2 megaminx


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> There is not really a reason that there should be only a few cubes in one category, Im trying to make an accurate list, not a small one
> 
> 
> No, and* big *no. The YLM became pretty much everyone's main as soon as it came out aside from some people who hated the feel. After modding the YLM is easily comparable to the Volt v2 and I would wholeheartedly say that the volt v2 is in fact not objectively better than the YLM. The performance is neck and neck after modding the YLM and it's not even that hard to do. Not to mention the YLM does not break at all. The volt v1 has obvious issues with edges breaking but a friend bent an edge on the v2 so the structural integrity is not guaranteed with the volt but it is with the YLM since I have not heard of any pieces breaking, even after modding. The only reason that I main the volt v2 is because it tolerates my turning better, but I might try the A mod and see how that works for me.
> ...


I main a B mod YLM(It’s my only squan), I modded it with the edge of a flathead screwdriver and a nail file. Worked fine, you hold the screwdriver above the line you want to cut, press down really hard, and push through the plastic. Continue this until you have removed the dome. Then sand the area, as it will have flashing.


----------



## KarimAcuna (Jun 5, 2020)

What do u think about the QiYi Valk 3 Power M?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 5, 2020)

KarimAcuna said:


> What do u think about the QiYi Valk 3 Power M?


Good cube, but The Valk 3 M is better in my opinion and in many other's opinions, and its only 25 dollars to boot.









Valk 3 M 3x3


The Valk 3 M is the magnetic version of one of the top 3x3s of the last 3 years. Originally endorsed and used by renowned speed cuber Mats Valk himself, the Valk 3 was touted as the premier speed cube of its time from popular cube manufacturer QiYi. This version features a light magnetic feel...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 5, 2020)

KarimAcuna said:


> What do u think about the QiYi Valk 3 Power M?


I prefer the normal Valk 3 M to both the Valk 3 Power M and the Valk Elite M.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 6, 2020)

KarimAcuna said:


> What do u think about the QiYi Valk 3 Power M?


Better cubes nowadays, it’s outdated. You can get flagship cubes for similar prices.


----------



## pi³ (Jun 16, 2020)

Do you it's better to get a MF3RS2 or a Yuxin Little Magic?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

pi³ said:


> Do you it's better to get a MF3RS2 or a Yuxin Little Magic?


Out of those two I would have to go with the Qiyi MS *(LINK)*


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 16, 2020)

pi³ said:


> Do you it's better to get a MF3RS2 or a Yuxin Little Magic?


Wait for reviews on the MF3RS3M2020 and Meilong M


----------



## cubesolver (Jun 25, 2020)

Which is better, the Qiyi MS or the MFJS RS3 M 2020?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 25, 2020)

cubesolver said:


> Which is better, the Qiyi MS or the MFJS RS3 M 2020?


Not many people have the phone number yet, but it is probably better, as it has the same dual adjustment system as the gts3m/worm.


----------



## cubesolver (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Not many people have the phone number yet


what phone number, do you mean the rs3 m


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 25, 2020)

I'll let you know in a week (or two) when I have the RS3M 2020.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 25, 2020)

RS3M 2020 is very fast out of the box but slows down with angstrom set up, it seems to be promising, I feel it resembles the mf3rs2 more than the mf3rs3 though, I will get a full review out soon.


----------



## cubesolver (Jun 25, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I'll let you know in a week (or two) when I have the RS3M 2020.





cuber314159 said:


> RS3M 2020 is very fast out of the box but slows down with angstrom set up, it seems to be promising, I feel it resembles the mf3rs2 more than the mf3rs3 though, I will get a full review out soon.


Thank you!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'll make one based off my 2¢
> 
> 
> BEST SPEEDCUBES LIST (Circa June 2nd, 2020)
> ...


Really late, but whatever. The only thing I would change is adding the Valk 4.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Really late, but whatever. The only thing I would change is adding the Valk 4.


Well, from what I have tried, seen, and heard, it's just worse than the GTS2 and WRm. I wouldn't recommend something that I didn't like, so I didn't. I have only felt 1 really good valk 4 and even then it's only as good as a barely set up GTS2. Overall the performance on the WRm, GTS2, and probably MGC is just better, so I don't think it's worth getting over the other puzzles.


----------



## andrewyang04 (Jul 14, 2020)

What's the pros and cons of the Valk 2 and Tengyun 2x2. Im debating between these two and done know what to get. Can someone recommend one to me?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 14, 2020)

I think the Valk 2 is heavier, slower, and more stable.
The Tengyun is lighter, faster, quieter, and less stable.
I advise watching some reviews


----------



## andrewyang04 (Jul 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I think the Valk 2 is heavier, slower, and more stable.
> The Tengyun is lighter, faster, quieter, and less stable.
> I advise watching some reviews



I did and I found that that a lot of the pros use and recommend the valk 2 while a handful of youtubers use the tengyun. That's why im torn between the two.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 14, 2020)

Huh, you can’t go wrong with either I think. I’d prefer the Tengyun


----------



## Tabe (Jul 14, 2020)

I haven't used the Tengyun 2x2, so I'll just talk about the Valk 2.

Pros: Fast once spring-swapped, great size (I prefer 51mm), stable

Cons: Heavy (82g), slow without spring swap


----------



## andrewyang04 (Jul 14, 2020)

Tabe said:


> I haven't used the Tengyun 2x2, so I'll just talk about the Valk 2.
> 
> Pros: Fast once spring-swapped, great size (I prefer 51mm), stable
> 
> Cons: Heavy (82g), slow without spring swap


The stock MGC springs?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 11, 2020)

For Square One I feel like on either Great or Expert you should put the Little Magic M Sq-1 it is such a good square one


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 11, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> For Square One I feel like on either Great or Expert you should put the Little Magic M Sq-1 it is such a good square one


This list is not updated anymore


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Aug 11, 2020)

Shouldnt anyone, who's Into Hardware, make an updated List?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 11, 2020)

nico_german_cuber said:


> Shouldnt anyone, who's Into Hardware, make an updated List?


We tried but they kept getting removed. There are some in the thread if you have a look


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

I find my cube (RS3M 2020) to be slipping out of my hands too often. Does this mean i shouldn't use frosted plastic, the cube is too big for me, or too small?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I find my cube (RS3M 2020) to be slipping out of my hands too often. Does this mean i shouldn't use frosted plastic, the cube is too big for me, or too small?


It’s probably the frosted plastic. It’s slipperier than normal plastic, but don’t worry. Solving a lot will make it grippier. Make sure your hands aren’t sweaty or anything


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> It’s probably the frosted plastic. It’s slipperier than normal plastic, but don’t worry. Solving a lot will make it grippier. Make sure your hands aren’t sweaty or anything



Thanks. Is frosted plastic (that's been worn by solves) basically the lite edition of pvc coating? Since Jperm says that pvc is better for competition grip


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

Also, what's the best budget 5x5 other than the yuxin cloud, since kewbzuk don't stock it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Thanks. Is frosted plastic (that's been worn by solves) basically the lite edition of pvc coating? Since Jperm says that pvc is better for competition grip


Probably not intended for that but yes I guess


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Probably not intended for that but yes I guess



Mamma mia that is some nice second-purpose-serving-where-the-second-purpose-is-better-than-the-original


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 18, 2020)

Best ultra budget 5x5x5 is the
meilong (new smaller version)
Best budget magnetic is the QiYi MS 5x5x5 or possibly the MGC 5x5x5.
You might as well get them from my site (speedcubing.org) as the prices are generally lower and we can better advise you what to get.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks! Is neutrino just your angstrom/cosmic?

Only problem is that there isn't much stock, since lots of stuff is sold out


----------



## pjk (Aug 18, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> For Square One I feel like on either Great or Expert you should put the Little Magic M Sq-1 it is such a good square one





nico_german_cuber said:


> Shouldnt anyone, who's Into Hardware, make an updated List?





PetrusQuber said:


> We tried but they kept getting removed. There are some in the thread if you have a look


The list should remain up to date. Would someone active here and into hardware like to moderate this forum and keep the list updated? Shoot me a PM.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm not sure whether I should get a square-1, skewb, megaminx or 5x5 next since I wanna try all of them eventually


----------



## qwr (Aug 18, 2020)

Best starter 3x3: YuXin Little Magic ($4 when The Cubicle is having a sale)
Best budget 3x3: Meilong M ($6) or RS3M 2020 ($9) (hopefully YuXin releases a factory Little Magic M)
Best flagship 3x3: this is preference, maybe GAN XS or WRM 2020. But there are a lot of options (GAN X, WRM, even Valk)

MGC 6x6 is the best on the market now

YuHu v2 megaminx is best budget megaminx


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

qwr said:


> Best starter 3x3: YuXin Little Magic ($4 when The Cubicle is having a sale)
> Best budget 3x3: Meilong M ($6) or RS3M 2020 ($9) (hopefully YuXin releases a factory Little Magic M)
> Best flagship 3x3: this is preference, maybe GAN XS or WRM 2020. But there are a lot of options (GAN X, WRM, even Valk)
> 
> ...



MGC Elite is something I desperately want, because it's apparently very good, very customisable and about £20 from kewbzuk


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 18, 2020)

pjk said:


> The list should remain up to date. Would someone active here and into hardware like to moderate this forum and keep the list updated? Shoot me a PM.


I don’t really know much past things like 3x3 but @Fukuoka Kengo James made a list here:








WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List


WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List 2x2: Budget - QiYi MS 2x2 ($7) Great - MoYu RS2 M Evolution ($10) Expert - GAN 251 M Pro ($33) 3x3: Budget - MoYu RS3 M 2020 ($9) Great - MoYu RS3 M 2020 ($9), MoYu WeiLong WR MagLev ($30) Expert - X-Man Tornado v3 M Pioneer ($40) 4x4: Budget - MoYu MeiLong ...




docs.google.com




I think the YJ MGC 2 Elite should be added to 2x2 expert, and maybe Valk 2 M.
The Meilong M I think can compete with the RS3M 2020
Why Gan 356 M? Gan 356 XS/X V2
Everything else as far as I know is fine


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

what's a cheapish cube with strong magnets since the rs3m 2020's are just too weak for me at the moment


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> what's a cheapish cube with strong magnets since the rs3m 2020's are just too weak for me at the moment


You can buy extra magnets to put in the RS3M 2020 at TheCubicle.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You can buy extra magnets to put in the RS3M 2020 at TheCubicle.


Or just buy magnets in general. No glue required, just drop them on the existing magnets.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Or just buy magnets in general. No glue required, just drop them on the existing magnets.



There isn't any room to drop the magnets on, I checked


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> There isn't any room to drop the magnets on, I checked


Umm, yes there is, have you watched any videos about it?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I find my cube (RS3M 2020) to be slipping out of my hands too often. Does this mean i shouldn't use frosted plastic, the cube is too big for me, or too small?


It is frosted plastic, it happens to me as well. Frosted plastic is just horrible and I don't understand why cube companies are trying to get us to drop our cubes and turn into Jayden McNeil.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> what's a cheapish cube with strong magnets since the rs3m 2020's are just too weak for me at the moment


Speedcubing.org sends you the extra magnets for free if you purchase an rs3m 2020, if you didn't buy it from there you can buy an extra magnet kit from TheCubicle or SpeedCubeShop.

EDIT: Whoops, sorry for the double post. I thought I was in a different thread lol.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Thanks! Is neutrino just your angstrom/cosmic?
> 
> Only problem is that there isn't much stock, since lots of stuff is sold out


I guess, neutrino is our set-up service, we don't really focus much on it due to lack of demand but if you contact me then I can sort that out, it will be like £1 for 3x3 and £4 for 4x4+ on top of cube price probably.
We are hopefully restocking next week so should get lots of stuff back in stock, sadly we can't keep everything in stock all the time at the moment, we are trying to sort that out but we just need to get bigger.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> It is frosted plastic, it happens to me as well. Frosted plastic is just horrible and I don't understand why cube companies are trying to get us to drop our cubes and turn into Jayden McNeil.



If I'm gonna get a new cube non frosted plastic, A cheap flagship, what should I get?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Umm, yes there is, have you watched any videos about it?



I've opened the corner pieces and I just checked the edges


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I've opened the corner pieces


The place to drop the magnets is in the edges.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> The place to drop the magnets is in the edges.



I'll send a pic of the edges


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 18, 2020)

Which one should I get? The tengyun v2, or the Gan 365 M Lite?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I've opened the corner pieces and I just checked the edges


You add the magnets just outside the slot for the other magnet in the edges, not in the slot.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You add the magnets just outside the slot for the other magnet in the edges, not in the slot.



Oh that makes sense. Would I need superglue or would I be fine?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Which one should I get? The tengyun v2, or the Gan 365 M Lite?


Do you like gan cubes? Do you want your cube to be flexible? Do you want lots of customisation features?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 18, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Do you like gan cubes?


I'm looking for a fast and quiet cube. I only tried an XS once, and I mean it was ok.


cuber314159 said:


> Do you want your cube to be flexible?


I don't really care


cuber314159 said:


> Do you want lots of customisation features?


Not really. I already mained a cube like that and I hated the customisation. (I'm also considering getting a tengyun V1)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Oh that makes sense. Would I need superglue or would I be fine?


No cause it sticks to the other magnet.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I'm looking for a fast and quiet cube. I only tried an XS once, and I mean it was ok.
> 
> I don't really care
> 
> Not really. I already mained a cube like that and I hated the customisation. (I'm also considering getting a tengyun V1)



If you're gonna get a 356 m lite, you may as well get a 356 m since it's about the same price as the tengyun. Maybe try an mgc elite?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Maybe try an mgc elite?


I already had that, and I don't want it again.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I already had that, and I don't want it again.



Okay. have you used a GTS3M? I haven't tried it but apparently it's fast, strong magnets and the ridges aren't a big deal


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Okay. have you used a GTS3M? I haven't tried it but apparently it's fast, strong magnets and the ridges aren't a big deal


I tried it. I either want a tengyun v1, v2 or a gan 356 air lite.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 18, 2020)

I think tengyun v2.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I'm looking for a fast and quiet cube. I only tried an XS once, and I mean it was ok.
> 
> I don't really care
> 
> Not really. I already mained a cube like that and I hated the customisation. (I'm also considering getting a tengyun V1)


In that case, you might as well get the gan 356 M, it's basically an XS but we'll set up in the factory and without much customisation features (it's also clearly popular since my review of it is my most viewed video)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Aug 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I'm looking for a fast and quiet cube. I only tried an XS once, and I mean it was ok.
> (I'm also considering getting a tengyun V1)


Tengyun original or V2 are both very quiet.


----------



## Zubin Park (Aug 18, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Tengyun original or V2 are both very quiet.


I would also add that the Gan X is quiet as well


----------



## highnickk (Aug 26, 2020)

I've been thinking of upgrading from my Wuhua v2, but I don't feel better hardware will help me the most at the moment. I currently average around 5:15-5:30.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 26, 2020)

Just get the mgc 6x6, it will help a fair amount.


----------



## ElephantCuber (Aug 26, 2020)

yeah the Mac 6 made me drop over a minute


----------



## Tabe (Aug 26, 2020)

The Wuhua v2 is slower than either one of those two cubes. The MGC is significantly better and will definitely help your times.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 26, 2020)

At your speed you can still improve easily with just solves. Getting a new cube would motivate you to do more solves more easily. Get the MGC it is cheaper.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 27, 2020)

the Wuhua V2 is considerably worse than the Shadow, which is worse than the MGC. Overall, just get the MGC, it's the cheapest and the best.
The Wuhua V2 is also the only non magnetic 6x6 in this bunch, and trust me, magnets in big cubes make a HUGE difference


----------



## Kade the cuber (Aug 30, 2020)

pjk said:


> Updated June, 2020 - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...


Moyu rs3m is better than both of the two budget 3X3 options. It is ought to be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 4, 2020)

I wanted to get a 2x2 and decided on the valk if I get the valk will I have to swap the springs also should I get the lm or the normal one?


----------



## swburk (Sep 24, 2020)

Is the X-Man Volt V2 Square-1 much better than the Little Magic? And is it best to get the fully magnetic version or the magnetic slice version?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 24, 2020)

swburk said:


> Is the X-Man Volt V2 Square-1 much better than the Little Magic? And is it best to get the fully magnetic version or the magnetic slice version?


FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD, the Volt V2 is worth getting if you're getting into Square-1 seriously. And the fully magnetic version is better.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 27, 2020)

Is the MoYu WeiPo WRM 2x2 a decent cube? I’m wanting to upgrade my non-speed 2x2 to a speed cube, and am wondering if this is a good contender. Thanks!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 27, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Is the MoYu WeiPo WRM 2x2 a decent cube? I’m wanting to upgrade my non-speed 2x2 to a speed cube, and am wondering if this is a good contender. Thanks!


The best ones are the valk and the tengyun


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 27, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> The best ones are the valk and the tengyun


Do not forget the MGC Elite


----------



## qwr (Sep 27, 2020)

you can lookup reviews for weipo wrm (I'll watch some now) but pretty much any 2x2 is decent. the original weipo was top of the line 2x2 when it came out.


----------



## Robzy (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello I would need a new 3 x 3 I hesitate between the valk 3 power m or the moyu wrm my budget is 35$


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 28, 2020)

Robzy said:


> Hello I would need a new 3 x 3 I hesitate between the valk 3 power m or the moyu wrm my budget is 35$


Maybe you should try the WRM 2020 but what don't you like about the valk elite or original WRM?


----------



## Robzy (Sep 29, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Maybe you should try the WRM 2020 but what don't you like about the valk elite or original WRM?


What I do not like about the elite valk is the 96 magnets I think it's too strong


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 29, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Maybe you should try the WRM 2020 but what don't you like about the valk elite or original WRM?



he said valk power


Robzy said:


> Hello I would need a new 3 x 3 I hesitate between the valk 3 power m or the moyu wrm my budget is 35$



I'm thinking don't get the valk power; it's too much a shot in the dark if you'll like it or not. If you're a fan of stronger magnets, get the gts3m. The gts and wrm both have spring compression settings.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 29, 2020)

what's the best pyra now? bell v2 or gan?


----------



## GAN CUBER (Sep 29, 2020)

i think gan (cause my name is gan cuber )


----------



## crazykitten499 (Oct 19, 2020)

Why MF3RS2 not RS3m 2020?
please update

P.S.
Do NOT buy a meilong square 1 it is junk


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 19, 2020)

Robzy said:


> Hello I would need a new 3 x 3 I hesitate between the valk 3 power m or the moyu wrm my budget is 35$


Both these cubes make it seem like you're looking for a cube with light magnets. Both are good for your tastes(I think), but they are quite old and other cubes have similar feels and the same magnet strength. I would suggest the WRM 2020, but if you need one of those cubes, get the WRM, since the Valk power may have a bad result. Just keep in mind that there are many new cubes such as the RS3M and meilong m that are probably better.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 19, 2020)

Robzy said:


> Hello I would need a new 3 x 3 I hesitate between the valk 3 power m or the moyu wrm my budget is 35$



If you're buying from thecubicle, you can get an angstrom valk m for cheaper than the valk power m, and there's a much better chance it'll be good for you compared to the power


----------



## jazzmaster (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi, I need stickerless cube 3x3 recomendation for beginners.
For now I still use very old moyu weilong (no magnets).

I like light smooth flick/turn feel but it will snap to position with magnets. Better if the cube feel solid in hand. And ready to use out of the box, cause I still learn how to setting cube.

Thanks


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 21, 2020)

jazzmaster said:


> Hi, I need cube 3x3 recomendation for beginners.
> For now I still use very old moyu weilong (no magnets).
> 
> I like light smooth flick/turn feel but it will snap to position with magnets. Better if the cube feel solid in hand. And ready to use out of the box, cause I still learn how to setting cube.
> ...


any budget? the rsm2020, little magic m or wuwei m seem to fit the bill.


----------



## jazzmaster (Oct 21, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> any budget? the rsm2020, little magic m or wuwei m seem to fit the bill.


Yep any budget but prefer cheap one but still great cube.
If I get better with it I'll buy the high end cube.

Btw thanks for your recommendation.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 21, 2020)

jazzmaster said:


> Yep any budget but prefer cheap one but still great cube.
> If I get better with it I'll buy the high end cube.
> 
> Btw thanks for your recommendation.



the first 2 are under $10, and the wuwei is under $15


----------



## jazzmaster (Oct 21, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> the first 2 are under $10, and the wuwei is under $15


Which one do you think is the best from your recomendation above?
Just need some review.

Thanks


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 21, 2020)

jazzmaster said:


> Which one do you think is the best from your recomendation above?
> Just need some review.
> 
> Thanks



I've only tried the rsm2020, and it's great medium magnets, quite stable.. Little magic apparently has stronger magnets, and the wuwei has light magnets and is very stable


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 21, 2020)

jazzmaster said:


> Hi, I need stickerless cube 3x3 recomendation for beginners.
> For now I still use very old moyu weilong (no magnets).
> 
> I like light smooth flick/turn feel but it will snap to position with magnets. Better if the cube feel solid in hand. And ready to use out of the box, cause I still learn how to setting cube.
> ...


The RS3M2020 is the best option. It performs just fine without setup, but if you want it to be setup you can pay a very small amount of money to have it set up for you. Click here


----------



## jazzmaster (Oct 21, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I've only tried the rsm2020, and it's great medium magnets, quite stable.. Little magic apparently has stronger magnets, and the wuwei has light magnets and is very stable


do you mean rsm2020 is moyu rs3m 2020?
If is it, i'll choose it. I feel it suit me better.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 21, 2020)

jazzmaster said:


> do you mean rsm2020 is moyu rs3m 2020?
> If is it, i'll choose it. I feel it suit me better.


Yeah those are the same cubes.


----------



## cringeycuber101 (Oct 21, 2020)

rs3m2020 is good, I main the xs, and never ever get the valk elite.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 21, 2020)

cringeycuber101 said:


> never ever get the valk elite.



that's a pretty strong opinion i don't agree with


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 21, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> that's a pretty strong opinion i don't agree with



Agreed. I quite like the Valk 3 Elite, though admittedly it has a very different feel from most cubes. But, it does require some basic set up, which is really easy to do yourself. The biggest thing for me was the amount of time it took for me to get it “broken in.” Most cubes “break in” after a few dozen solves. The Elite took me almost a hundred or so.



jazzmaster said:


> Hi, I need stickerless cube 3x3 recomendation for beginners.
> For now I still use very old moyu weilong (no magnets).
> 
> I like light smooth flick/turn feel but it will snap to position with magnets. Better if the cube feel solid in hand. And ready to use out of the box, cause I still learn how to setting cube.
> ...



Also, you might consider the Gan 354 M v2, which is $25. Really nice right out of the box. I like the Valk Elite a lot, but the Gan 354 M is still my favorite.


----------



## jazzmaster (Oct 21, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Agreed. I quite like the Valk 3 Elite, though admittedly it has a very different feel from most cubes. But, it does require some basic set up, which is really easy to do yourself. The biggest thing for me was the amount of time it took for me to get it “broken in.” Most cubes “break in” after a few dozen solves. The Elite took me almost a hundred or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you might consider the Gan 354 M v2, which is $25. Really nice right out of the box. I like the Valk Elite a lot, but the Gan 354 M is still my favorite.


Yes, but I think I'll take RS3M 2020 first, and learn advanced method. Cause I still use beginner layer by layer method.
I'll take gan or valk or maybe moyu wrm after get 50-30s.

Btw thanks for all recomendation.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 21, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Agreed. I quite like the Valk 3 Elite, though admittedly it has a very different feel from most cubes. But, it does require some basic set up, which is really easy to do yourself. The biggest thing for me was the amount of time it took for me to get it “broken in.” Most cubes “break in” after a few dozen solves. The Elite took me almost a hundred or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you might consider the Gan 354 M v2, which is $25. Really nice right out of the box. I like the Valk Elite a lot, but the Gan 354 M is still my favorite.


yea i literally just got my valk elite today. normal magnets and weak springs. Adheron Heavy and lubest pro with some celeritas


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> yea i literally just got my valk elite today. normal magnets and weak springs. Adheron Heavy and lubest pro with some celeritas


Very nice setup, I use a mystic setup on it with the same springs and magnets.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

Is there a problem where the cube seems very loose, but can barely corner cut 45 degrees? When I reach about 50 degrees, the cube is extremely loose and pops. (valk elite)


----------



## jazzmaster (Oct 22, 2020)

I forgot to ask
What magnets that can fit in RS3M 2020?
I want to add it, cause factory one feel too weak.
There is 4x2 & 5x1 n35, n45, n50, n52 in my local rubik's shop.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

jazzmaster said:


> I forgot to ask
> What magnets that can fit in RS3M 2020?
> I want to add it, cause factory one feel too weak.
> There is 4x2 & 5x1 n35, n45, n50, n52 in my local rubik's shop.
> ...


Thecubicle sells custom rs3m extra magnets for 1 dollar, so those should work.


----------



## jazzmaster (Oct 22, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Thecubicle sells custom rs3m extra magnets for 1 dollar, so those should work.


I can't buy from outseas store like cubicle, cause it will take long time to arrive in my country and need credit card (i don't have one ), I live in Indonesia.
So I look for same magnet spec like cubicle sell.

Anyone has suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 22, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Is there a problem where the cube seems very loose, but can barely corner cut 45 degrees? When I reach about 50 degrees, the cube is extremely loose and pops. (valk elite)


how tight are your screws?


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 22, 2020)

jazzmaster said:


> I forgot to ask
> What magnets that can fit in RS3M 2020?
> I want to add it, cause factory one feel too weak.
> There is 4x2 & 5x1 n35, n45, n50, n52 in my local rubik's shop.
> ...


4x2 or 5x1 N35 will fit but it will make it really strong, essentially the smaller the better when it comes to the extra magnets.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 22, 2020)

Anyone can recommend a good gigaminx. I do not want to buy the old shengshou design.


----------



## Itsmafy (Oct 22, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Anyone can recommend a good gigaminx. I do not want to buy the old shengshou design.


But is there any other gigaminx?


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 22, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Is there a problem where the cube seems very loose, but can barely corner cut 45 degrees? When I reach about 50 degrees, the cube is extremely loose and pops. (valk elite)



Yeah, I had the same problem at first. Turns out I had the springs screwed in too tightly. Loosening them just a little helped. I remember I got them all the same tension by backing out the springs to the little notch in the sides of the centers. Hope this helps


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

IM THINKING ABOUT BUYING A GOOD 2X2 UNDER 6 DOLLARS, OR MAYBE EVEN 8.
ANYONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS

*did caps PURPOSELYYYY


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> IM THINKING ABOUT BUYING A GOOD 2X2 UNDER 6 DOLLARS, OR MAYBE EVEN 8.
> ANYONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS
> 
> *did caps PURPOSELYYYY


Why did you all caps " PURPOSELYYYY"?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why did you all caps " PURPOSELYYYY"?


idk its just caps tho


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> IM THINKING ABOUT BUYING A GOOD 2X2 UNDER 6 DOLLARS, OR MAYBE EVEN 8.
> ANYONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS
> 
> *did caps PURPOSELYYYY



YuPo V2M or Little Magic M


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> YuPo V2M or Little Magic M


THANK YOU VERY MUCHHHH


----------



## Micah Morrison (Oct 22, 2020)

tbh the Qiyi MS 2x2 is probably the best budget 2x2


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> tbh the Qiyi MS 2x2 is probably the best budget 2x2


All 2x2s are great, so there is no "best". I prefer the Yupo over my friend's MS, but he likes that one more.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Yeah, I had the same problem at first. Turns out I had the springs screwed in too tightly. Loosening them just a little helped. I remember I got them all the same tension by backing out the springs to the little notch in the sides of the centers. Hope this helps


Thanks so much, It corner cuts 50 degrees now.


----------



## HippieCuber (Oct 22, 2020)

You should add the rs3m2020 for great


----------



## HippieCuber (Oct 22, 2020)

And the MGC 6x6 for expert


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

what is the best 4x4 cube no matter what the price is?
my birthday is coming up soon so my mom says to make a list of all the things i want


----------



## Itsmafy (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> what is the best 4x4 cube no matter what the price is?
> my birthday is coming up soon so my mom says to make a list of all the things i want


Aosu WRM if you prefer a smaller size 4x4 or Aosu GTS2M if you prefer a bigger size.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Itsmafy said:


> Aosu WRM if you prefer a smaller size 4x4 or Aosu GTS2M if you prefer a bigger size.


what is also the best 3x3 cube?
sorry my mom says anyone will get me anything for my birthday


----------



## Itsmafy (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> what is also the best 3x3 cube?
> sorry my mom says anyone will get me anything for my birthday


There is no better 3x3. Everyone has their own opinion.
For me it is the GTS3M but I like my RS3M 2020 about as much and it is very cheap so I would recommend that one if you are a beginner.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> what is the best 4x4 cube no matter what the price is?
> my birthday is coming up soon so my mom says to make a list of all the things i want


The Aosu WRm is considered the "Best", But I love the Valk 4 and the MGC 4x4. If you want something that will surely perform well and fit your taste, get the MGC.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Itsmafy said:


> There is no better 3x3. Everyone has their own opinion.
> For me it is the GTS3M but I like my RS3M 2020 about as much and it is very cheap so I would recommend that one if you are a beginner.


yea i thought about ther gt3sm
i also thought about the gan 11 m pro but it might not be worth it, i mean it could be slow.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> what is also the best 3x3 cube?
> sorry my mom says anyone will get me anything for my birthday


Wait for the 11 M pro to come out, or pre order it. All the people in monkey league use it, to it must be good. Too bad I can't get it


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Wait for the 11 M pro to come out, or pre order it. All the people in monkey league use it, to it must be good. Too bad I can't get it


ok i will get it i guess lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> yea i thought about ther gt3sm
> i also thought about the gan 11 m pro but it might not be worth it, i mean it could be slow.


I would recommend the RS3M2020, or if you want to spend more for a slightly better cube get the WRM2020. Still a lot of people prefer the RS3M2020 so it is really up to you.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I would recommend the RS3M2020, or if you want to spend more for a slightly better cube get the WRM2020. Still a lot of people prefer the RS3M2020 so it is really up to you.


nvm i changed my mind m 11 pro might be too much for me (not in terms of money)
i feel like WRM 2020 is better for me now


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> nvm i changed my mind m 11 pro might be too much for me (not in terms of money)
> i feel like WRM 2020 is better for me now


What is your average now? just asking


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> nvm i changed my mind m 11 pro might be too much for me (not in terms of money)
> i feel like WRM 2020 is better for me now


my mom says that i should get a cheaper cube because the expensive ones might be to advanced for me
anything that is around 20 dollars 3x3?
wait nvm found a good deal its the YJ MGC Elite


JP cubing said:


> What is your average now? just asking


around 50 - 45


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

Ok i finally balanced all the things i want for my birthday
my 3x3: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/yj-mgc3-elite?_pos=4&_sid=973490751&_ss=r&variant=31373653770323
my 4x4: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/pro-shop-mgc-4x4
lube kit: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/balanced-lube-kit?_pos=1&_sid=be5e63308&_ss=r
plus a 2x2 my mom will buy me in christmas and a stack mat cable my mom will buy today or tomorrow


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> Ok i finally balanced all the things i want for my birthday
> my 3x3: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/yj-mgc3-elite?_pos=4&_sid=973490751&_ss=r&variant=31373653770323
> my 4x4: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/pro-shop-mgc-4x4
> lube kit: https://www.thecubicle.com/products/balanced-lube-kit?_pos=1&_sid=be5e63308&_ss=r
> plus a 2x2 my mom will buy me in christmas and a stack mat cable my mom will buy today or tomorrow


Good choices except for the 3x3, there are better options for cheaper like the RS3M2020.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Good choices except for the 3x3, there are better options for cheaper like the RS3M2020.


actually nvm im buying gan from amazon cause its cheap and the 4x4 in amazon too 
the lube kit is way too much also so im not buying that im just gonna use diy lube


----------



## qwr (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> actually nvm im buying gan from amazon cause its cheap and the 4x4 in amazon too
> the lube kit is way too much also so im not buying that im just gonna use diy lube



so the lube kit is too much but the GAN isn't 
anyway just buy traxxas 50k DNM, maybe silk and that's all you need


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> my mom says that i should get a cheaper cube because the expensive ones might be to advanced for me
> anything that is around 20 dollars 3x3?
> wait nvm found a good deal its the YJ MGC Elite
> 
> around 50 - 45


The MGC elite is nice, but I feel some budget cubes are better. Its great for customizations though


----------



## Itsmafy (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> actually nvm im buying gan from amazon cause its cheap and the 4x4 in amazon too
> the lube kit is way too much also so im not buying that im just gonna use diy lube


Don't put some diy junk on a gan. If you don't want to spend that much money on lube just get some traxxas 50k or weight 5 and that's all you need.

Gan cubes work better with heavy lubes anyway.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> wait nvm found a good deal its the YJ MGC Elite


The MGC Elite is only good for exploring with customisation options. If you want a very good cube, and assuming you buy from the Cubicle, The Valk 3M is always a good choice


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

qwr said:


> so the lube kit is too much but the GAN isn't
> anyway just buy traxxas 50k DNM, maybe silk and that's all you need


it is cause it only little stuff for like 20 dollars
but fine i will buy some lube as long as its like at least 15 dollars
but i cant buy from cubicle cause my mom says she doesnt really like the site
thats why i bought from amazon


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> it is cause it only little stuff for like 20 dollars
> but fine i will buy some lube as long as its like at least 15 dollars
> but i cant buy from cubicle cause my mom says she doesnt really like the site



Bruh moment

is ebay fine? you can buy DNM and angstrom lubes there


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Bruh moment
> 
> is ebay fine? you can buy DNM and angstrom lubes there


i guess lemme check tho
do they work tho?
i see dnm 37 what else should i buy?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i guess lemme check tho
> do they work tho?
> i see dnm 37 what else should i buy?



Angstrom Gravitas and Dignitas


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Angstrom Gravitas and Dignitas


noice ok then


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 23, 2020)

what 3x3 are you getting?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> what 3x3 are you getting?


gan 354 m i think something like that
also ebay doesnt have angstrom gravias and dignitas lube for me i think i will just buy from cubicle 
my mom wont mind i think


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> gan 354 m i think something like that
> also ebay doesnt have angstrom gravias and dignitas lube for me i think i will just buy from cubicle
> my mom wont mind i think



You could just buy an angstrom valk m from the cubicle if you buy from there, it's very good, and only maintenance you need is a few drops of dnm


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> it is cause it only little stuff for like 20 dollars
> but fine i will buy some lube as long as its like at least 15 dollars
> but i cant buy from cubicle cause my mom says she doesnt really like the site
> thats why i bought from amazon


Huh why wouldn't she like a site that is the favorite of most cubers? They wouldn't be popular if they scammed people.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> gan 354 m i think something like that
> also ebay doesnt have angstrom gravias and dignitas lube for me i think i will just buy from cubicle
> my mom wont mind i think


Is it the "Coogam Gan 354 M"? That was my first good speedcube from amazon, since I used to be a beginner Gan boy(not anymore), and its an outdated cube. the second version was released, and the first is not even being produced and sold on the cubicle anymore.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Is it the "Coogam Gan 354 M"? That was my first good speedcube from amazon, since I used to be a beginner Gan boy(not anymore), and its an outdated cube. the second version was released, and the first is not even being produced and sold on the cubicle anymore.


its outdated? Im buying from cubicle
tell me a good cube that is around 20 dollars
im sorry if i cant choose correctly this is my first time choosing a cube for myself
moyu weilong gts3 m is a good one it looks like
also valk 3 m


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> its outdated? Im buying from cubicle
> tell me a good cube that is around 20 dollars
> im sorry if i cant choose correctly this is my first time choosing a cube for myself



You could buy an angstrom little magic and some dnm.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Huh why wouldn't she like a site that is the favorite of most cubers? They wouldn't be popular if they scammed people.


probably because i keep going on the site and not doing homework


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> its outdated? Im buying from cubicle
> tell me a good cube that is around 20 dollars
> im sorry if i cant choose correctly this is my first time choosing a cube for myself
> moyu weilong gts3 m is a good one it looks like
> also valk 3 m


RS3M2020 with the extra magnet kit and traxxas 10k.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> RS3M2020 with the extra magnet kit and traxxas 10k.


I would personally get weight 5 instead of traxxas, and it also depends if you like strong magnets or not. I dont so I didnt get the magnet kit.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> RS3M2020 with the extra magnet kit and traxxas 10k.


WHY ARE YOU KEEP SUGGESTING THAT CUBE ITS TOO SMALL FOR MY HANDS anyway
cough cough*
sorry for caps not mad now


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> WHY ARE YOU KEEP SUGGESTING THAT CUBE ITS TOO SMALL FOR MY HANDS anyway
> cough cough*



Too small? It's size is the average one and people suggest it because is cheap and has great performance and also because you're new in the community so it's a great option. And if it's too small for your hands then "get" the QiMeng Plus 3x3.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> its outdated? Im buying from cubicle
> tell me a good cube that is around 20 dollars
> im sorry if i cant choose correctly this is my first time choosing a cube for myself
> moyu weilong gts3 m is a good one it looks like
> also valk 3 m


These are all good cubes, but they may be a little old and budget cubes these days perform better. You wanted the MGC elite, and that is great for customization options. However, the cubes at the 20 dollar price range are easily beaten by the cheaper cubes. I made a video on the best cubes at every price range for 2020, you can watch that.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btdHzfDpi9c


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Too small? It's size is the average one and people suggest it because is cheap and has great performance and also because you're new in the community so it's a great option. And if it's too small for your hands then "get" the QiMeng Plus 3x3.


oh wait i thought it was too small because its hard for me to do m moves
i meant that its slow now for me and its pretty locky sometimes
i dont want to buy the cube again with the magnets because its kinda dumb but for some reason it FEELS small to me.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 23, 2020)

jazzmaster said:


> I forgot to ask
> What magnets that can fit in RS3M 2020?
> I want to add it, cause factory one feel too weak.
> There is 4x2 & 5x1 n35, n45, n50, n52 in my local rubik's shop.
> ...


What you want is 24 4x2 N35 magnets. You don't need 48, just 24. Then put the magnets in the edges. You don't need glue, the magnets will stay on their own. Just split the edge apart, drop a magnet into each half and you're done.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

ok im thinking about buying the rs3m again. Im buying the ones which are already lubed and fixes the magnets? Which one is best?
Edit: ive chosen the angstrom version the rs3m 2020 i think its pretty good.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> doesnt cubicle already set it up? Then i dont have to do it.


They do with their "Plus" version (for more $$$).

It seriously takes like 3 minutes to do on your own though. It's extremely easy.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 23, 2020)

Tabe said:


> They do with their "Plus" version (for more $$$).
> 
> It seriously takes like 3 minutes to do on your own though. It's extremely easy.


sorry i thought the reply meant to me but ok


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> WHY ARE YOU KEEP SUGGESTING THAT CUBE ITS TOO SMALL FOR MY HANDS anyway
> cough cough*
> sorry for caps not mad now


The RS3M2020 is the same size as the Gan 11 M Pro and bigger than the MGC elite.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 24, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> WHY ARE YOU KEEP SUGGESTING THAT CUBE ITS TOO SMALL FOR MY HANDS anyway
> cough cough*
> sorry for caps not mad now


You said you were going to get the gan 354 that's even smaller than the rs3m


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 24, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> You said you were going to get the gan 354 that's even smaller than the rs3m



Yea might as well get the gan 356 m


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 24, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Yea might as well get the gan 356 m


Lol, your desire for a gan cube reminds me of my friend. A week ago, I said that the Gan 11 M pro was teased, and Felix zemdegs loves it. He(i will not say his name), asked his parents for it and they bought it immediately. Here I am with my RS3m watching him now wanting a UV coated one, and literally asked his mother with no shame for another 11 m pro. Plot twist, He already has a qiyi MS, and averages over 1 minute. OVER 1 MINUTE. HE DOESN'T USE CFOP!!! OR ROUXX!!!M JN1ijNhunbjohisuygdbjonzdlk excuse my rant


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 24, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Lol, your desire for a gan cube reminds me of my friend. A week ago, I said that the Gan 11 M pro was teased, and Felix zemdegs loves it. He(i will not say his name), asked his parents for it and they bought it immediately. Here I am with my RS3m watching him now wanting a UV coated one, and literally asked his mother with no shame for another 11 m pro. Plot twist, He already has a qiyi MS, and averages over 1 minute. OVER 1 MINUTE. HE DOESN'T USE CFOP!!! OR ROUXX!!!M JN1ijNhunbjohisuygdbjonzdlk excuse my rant



please tell him to grow up and git gud


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 24, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> please tell him to grow up and git gud


yea just git gud bro


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 25, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Lol, your desire for a gan cube reminds me of my friend. A week ago, I said that the Gan 11 M pro was teased, and Felix zemdegs loves it. He(i will not say his name), asked his parents for it and they bought it immediately. Here I am with my RS3m watching him now wanting a UV coated one, and literally asked his mother with no shame for another 11 m pro. Plot twist, He already has a qiyi MS, and averages over 1 minute. OVER 1 MINUTE. HE DOESN'T USE CFOP!!! OR ROUXX!!!M JN1ijNhunbjohisuygdbjonzdlk excuse my rant


Plus side:
Since he’ll have two 11 M Pros, one which he doesn’t need...
Ask him for the second one?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Plus side:
> Since he’ll have two 11 M Pros, one which he doesn’t need...
> Ask him for the second one?


he might be selfish tho lol and brag about it


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 25, 2020)

are the WRM 2020 and Yufu v2 M 7x7 good?


----------



## qwr (Oct 25, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Lol, your desire for a gan cube reminds me of my friend. A week ago, I said that the Gan 11 M pro was teased, and Felix zemdegs loves it. He(i will not say his name), asked his parents for it and they bought it immediately. Here I am with my RS3m watching him now wanting a UV coated one, and literally asked his mother with no shame for another 11 m pro. Plot twist, He already has a qiyi MS, and averages over 1 minute. OVER 1 MINUTE. HE DOESN'T USE CFOP!!! OR ROUXX!!!M JN1ijNhunbjohisuygdbjonzdlk excuse my rant



I buy way too many cubes but I justify it being a "collector". I don't own any GAN cubes tho.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 25, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> are the WRM 2020 and Yufu v2 M 7x7 good?


weilong WRM 2020 yes, yufu v2m is ok but the magnets are too strong, you might as well get the MGC


----------



## Tabe (Oct 25, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> are the WRM 2020 and Yufu v2 M 7x7 good?


Yes, the Yufu is excellent. If you can afford it, get the MGC. If not, the Yufu will be great for you.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 28, 2020)

I wanted to try some older cubes. I am choosing between the valk m and the gts2m. I like lighter magnets and smooth puzzles. Which one should I get?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 28, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> I wanted to try some older cubes. I am choosing between the valk m and the gts2m. I like lighter magnets and smooth puzzles. Which one should I get?


they are pretty good and smooth each so you can buy either of them.
they are basically almost the same but i think the magnets on the gt2m are a bit weaker and the valk magnets a bit stronger.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 28, 2020)

have you tried them? I would like to hear from someone who has.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 28, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> have you tried them? I would like to hear from someone who has.


i dont have to though but ok.


----------



## Zubin Park (Oct 28, 2020)

I've tried many of both, and I would have to recommend the Valk 3 M. It is stable, but smooth when lubed correctly. The GTS2M was ok for me, but it was too snappy and fast, even with slower lube in it.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 28, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> I've tried many of both, and I would have to recommend the Valk 3 M. It is stable, but smooth when lubed correctly. The GTS2M was ok for me, but it was too snappy and fast, even with slower lube in it.


exactly what i was thinking. The GT2SM can also pop easily at times


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 28, 2020)

Plus, I think Derpy Cuber said that he mained the Valk 3 M in his collection video.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 28, 2020)

fixed my total decided i didn't need that much things. anyway here are the things for my birthday i want.


https://www.thecubicle.com/3552051273/checkouts/ace9c345fc785f430d5c7489e3e0816d


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 28, 2020)

i wish i had the discount code before ordering 2 days ago  But still the MGC is awesome and I'm looking forward to get the WRM 2020 tmrw


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 31, 2020)

has anyone here tied the gts2m wca edition? i heard it's quite different to the original gts2m


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> has anyone here tied the gts2m wca edition? i heard it's quite different to the original gts2m


Stronger magnets better shades


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 31, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Stronger magnets better shades


how fast is it?


----------



## Robzy (Oct 31, 2020)

hello I would need a new 3×3 I'm sub 22-23 I hesitate between the huanglong yuxin and the valk 3 which advise me?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 31, 2020)

Robzy said:


> hello I would need a new 3×3 I'm sub 22-23 I hesitate between the huanglong yuxin and the valk 3 which advise me?



valk 3 m


----------



## Robzy (Oct 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> valk 3 m


Stikerless or stikered


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 31, 2020)

w


Robzy said:


> Stikerless or stikered


whichever you think looks better


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 31, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> how fast is it?


its quite fast


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 1, 2020)

Robzy said:


> hello I would need a new 3×3 I'm sub 22-23 I hesitate between the huanglong yuxin and the valk 3 which advise me?


Definitely the Valk 3, try get it in the M for magnetised version.


Robzy said:


> Stikerless or stikered


Your preference, for some reason I’m leaning towards stickers nowadays

There are also other cubes on the market if you would like them, what‘s your budget?


----------



## Robzy (Nov 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> There are also other cubes on the market if you would like them, what‘s your budget?


My budget is 25$


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 1, 2020)

Robzy said:


> My budget is 25$


Get the RS3M 2020.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> i wish i had the discount code before ordering 2 days ago  But still the MGC is awesome and I'm looking forward to get the WRM 2020 tmrw


just buy honey extension lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 1, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> just buy honey extension lol


You don't even have to buy it, it's free.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You don't even have to buy it, it's free.


yea just get it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 2, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> Get the RS3M 2020.


Yep, it’s been very well received


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 2, 2020)

I have the MoYu GTS3 M as my main 3x3, I'm looking to buy a new 3x3 which one should I get?


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 2, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> I have the MoYu GTS3 M as my main 3x3, I'm looking to buy a new 3x3 which one should I get?


is it the 2020 one?
you can get the RS3M 2020


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 2, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> is it the 2020 one?
> you can get the RS3M 2020


Correction: You should get the RS3M 2020.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 2, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> Correction: You should get the RS3M 2020.


thats based on his opinion.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 2, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> I have the MoYu GTS3 M as my main 3x3, I'm looking to buy a new 3x3 which one should I get?


RS3M2020


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> RS3M2020


Definitely. I main it over the X.


----------



## espiacent (Nov 2, 2020)

I was wondering if the YJ MGC Puzzles maybe should be added to the list?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 2, 2020)

espiacent said:


> I was wondering if the YJ MGC Puzzles maybe should be added to the list?


The MGC v1 is ok, but kind of old now. NOt many people like the v2. And the Elite is OK in performance, but has customizability. I would not really recommend it, other cheaper cubes perform better. On the other hand, MGC big cubes are amazing.


----------



## espiacent (Nov 2, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> The MGC v1 is ok, but kind of old now. NOt many people like the v2. And the Elite is OK in performance, but has customizability. I would not really recommend it, other cheaper cubes perform better. On the other hand, MGC big cubes are amazing.


Oh, I guess I wasn't clear enough. I only meant the MGC big cubes.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 2, 2020)

espiacent said:


> Oh, I guess I wasn't clear enough. I only meant the MGC big cubes.


Yes then. The MGC 5x5 is a top contender, the 6x6 is the best on the market, and the 7x7 is also competing along the hays and spark.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 2, 2020)

so the RS3M 2020 is the best 3x3


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 2, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> so the RS3M 2020 is the best 3x3


One of the bests, I‘d say.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 2, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> so the RS3M 2020 is the best 3x3


Yes it is.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Nov 2, 2020)

It actually provided a good hardware upgrade as well with their new tensioning system, hope that continues!


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes, I feel that the Moyu Dual Adjustment system is superior to others because of its simplicity and effectiveness.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Nov 2, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Yes, I feel that the Moyu Dual Adjustment system is superior to others because of its simplicity and effectiveness.


It's simple and it may actually be better than GAN's system. However, MoYu have (and probably will) improve their systems over time so I can't wait for that to happen.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 3, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> It's simple and it may actually be better than GAN's system. However, MoYu have (and probably will) improve their systems over time so I can't wait for that to happen.



I think, if we're talking about spring compression systems, that the mgc elite is best at customisability. Sadly, the actual cube isn't as good as the others


----------



## Robzy (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello, I will need a 2×2 which advise me you ?


----------



## Itsmafy (Nov 7, 2020)

Robzy said:


> Hello, I will need a 2×2 which advise me you ?


Qiyi MS or mgc if you can spend a little bit more.


----------



## Robzy (Nov 7, 2020)

Itsmafy said:


> Qiyi MS or mgc if you can spend a little bit more.


Mgc or mgc elite?


----------



## Itsmafy (Nov 7, 2020)

Robzy said:


> Mgc or mgc elite?


Both are really good. The elite might be a little bit better but it is more expensive.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 9, 2020)

ok what best for oh

guhong v3 m

wuwei m 

tengyun v1



also i want a good 3x3 but my valk elite broke  and budget is smaller

should i get (please give your recommendation and describe the one's you've tried)

gts2m wca

valk m

valk power m

tengyun v2

gts3m

wrm

wrm 2020





arigatou gozaimasu


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 9, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> ok what best for oh
> 
> guhong v3 m
> 
> ...


I used to main the valk, and now main the WRM 2020, so that is my recommendation. and for oh I just use the same cube as my 2 handed main, but jperm used the wuwei m I think, and the tengyun is very smooth.


----------



## swburk (Nov 9, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> ok what best for oh
> 
> guhong v3 m
> 
> ...



For OH: I don't have a WuWei, but I much prefer the Tengyun V1 to the GuHong V3. If you have small hands or really struggle with normal-sized cubes for OH, get the GuHong, but otherwise, get the Tengyun. It's much faster and smoother, and I think the magnets are just right. The GuHong turns and corner-cuts well when testing it, but when I'm actually solving, it feels blocky and strange.

Of the other cubes you listed as candidates, I only have the Tengyun V2 and the WRM 2020. I really like both, but I prefer the WRM 2020. It's lighter and a bit faster and, for me, was easier to set up. I think it also works well as a OH cube, although the magnets are a little stronger than I'd prefer for that.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 10, 2020)

swburk said:


> For OH: I don't have a WuWei, but I much prefer the Tengyun V1 to the GuHong V3. If you have small hands or really struggle with normal-sized cubes for OH, get the GuHong, but otherwise, get the Tengyun. It's much faster and smoother, and I think the magnets are just right. The GuHong turns and corner-cuts well when testing it, but when I'm actually solving, it feels blocky and strange.
> 
> Of the other cubes you listed as candidates, I only have the Tengyun V2 and the WRM 2020. I really like both, but I prefer the WRM 2020. It's lighter and a bit faster and, for me, was easier to set up. I think it also works well as a OH cube, although the magnets are a little stronger than I'd prefer for that.



ok. how would you describe the tengyun v2? 


also, fixed my valk elite,  but i still wanna try new cubes


----------



## RiSha (Nov 10, 2020)

i recomend max mgc 5 just got 1:35 sooo....


----------



## RiSha (Nov 10, 2020)

Itsmafy said:


> Both are really good. The elite might be a little bit better but it is more expensive.


mgc elite is wayyyyyyyyyyy better though twice the price but still worth it


----------



## swburk (Nov 10, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> ok. how would you describe the tengyun v2?
> 
> 
> also, fixed my valk elite,  but i still wanna try new cubes



Glad you were able to fix your Valk!

I would describe the Tengyun V2 as a pretty well balanced cube. It's a little heavier than I like, very fast and smooth. Compared to the Tengyun V1, the turning is a bit more tactile, which is nice. It's also more stable in my experience. Given the wide amount of customization options, I think pretty much anyone could make it work for them. I keep the tensions at 0, the elasticity at 0.6, and the magnets at 2.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 10, 2020)

swburk said:


> Glad you were able to fix your Valk!
> 
> I would describe the Tengyun V2 as a pretty well balanced cube. It's a little heavier than I like, very fast and smooth. Compared to the Tengyun V1, the turning is a bit more tactile, which is nice. It's also more stable in my experience. Given the wide amount of customization options, I think pretty much anyone could make it work for them. I keep the tensions at 0, the elasticity at 0.6, and the magnets at 2.



that actually sounds like it could work for me. what's the corner cutting/ catching like?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 10, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> that actually sounds like it could work for me. what's the corner cutting/ catching like?


I have my Tengyun v2 on the tightest possible settings, and it still cuts 45 with ease. Unless you try to cut more than that, you’re not going to get very many lockups. As for reverse corner cutting, it’s pretty average, and it feels very snappy, which I enjoy, but you might not.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have my Tengyun v2 on the tightest possible settings, and it still cuts 45 with ease. Unless you try to cut more than that, you’re not going to get very many lockups. As for reverse corner cutting, it’s pretty average, and it feels very snappy, which I enjoy, but you might not.



i don't think that'll bother me

on my birthday, imma order a good oh cube, some dnm, dignitas and either the tengyun v2 or the regular valk m. maybe also a shengshou clock + valk 2, if i have enough.


would have enough money for more, but i'm buying guitar hero: metallica, a guitar controller and a drum kit as well sooooooo, yea







(wanting the shengshou over the qiyi just cause it's also magnetic and much cheaper. Also, i'll set it up well to make it pretty viable)


----------



## IisCuber (Nov 10, 2020)

I want to get into 5X5,4X4,2X2, and Skeby(sorry I can not spell).Anyone know any cheap but good ones.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 10, 2020)

IisCuber said:


> I want to get into 5X5,4X4,2X2, and Skeby(sorry I can not spell).Anyone know any cheap but good ones.


2x2 = YuPo V2M
4x4 = MGC
5x5 = MGC
Skewb = Little Magic


----------



## Itsmafy (Nov 10, 2020)

IisCuber said:


> I want to get into 5X5,4X4,2X2, and Skeby(sorry I can not spell).Anyone know any cheap but good ones.


2x2: Qiyi ms or mgc
4x4: Meilong M
5x5: Little magic M or mgc
Skewb: Cyclone boys.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 10, 2020)

Itsmafy said:


> 2x2: Qiyi ms or mgc
> 4x4: Meilong M
> 5x5: Little magic M or mgc
> Skewb: Cyclone boys.


for 4x4 I highly reccomend the Little magic M ($12.99) I main it over my MoYu GTS2M ($44.99). It does require a few break in solves, but after that it's amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 10, 2020)

IisCuber said:


> I want to get into 5X5,4X4,2X2, and Skeby(sorry I can not spell).Anyone know any cheap but good ones.


2x2: yupo v2, little magic m, qiyi ms
4x4: meilong m, rs4m(not that good), mgc 4x4
5x5: mgc 5x5, or for a cheaper option, yj yushuang v2 5x5
skewb: cyclone boys skewb, but if you have the money get the xman wingy.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 10, 2020)

IisCuber said:


> I want to get into 5X5,4X4,2X2, and Skeby(sorry I can not spell).Anyone know any cheap but good ones.


2x2x2: Meilong M
4x4x4: QiYi MS
5x5x5: QiYi MS
Skewb: MoFang JiaoShi


----------



## RiSha (Nov 10, 2020)

mgc 4-5 and aoyan skewb


----------



## RiSha (Nov 10, 2020)

I really need a good new 4x4 budget is pretty low though... any recomendations?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 10, 2020)

RiSha said:


> I really need a good new 4x4 budget is pretty low though... any recomendations?


The meilong M is good, but only after loosening and lube. If you have the money get the mgc 4x4. But if your budget is very low, the meilong m 4x4 is the best.


----------



## qwr (Nov 11, 2020)

I can spam TPS the best on my Cubicle Little Magic 3x3 M. Seriously much more stable than the non magnetic version and a great very forgiving cube.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> I can spam TPS the best on my Cubicle Little Magic 3x3 M. Seriously much more stable than the non magnetic version and a great very forgiving cube.


I have it, and it has been great to me for almost 3 years now. It is wearing out, and I will definitely be getting another one.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 11, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> also i want a good 3x3 but my valk elite broke  and budget is smaller
> 
> should i get (please give your recommendation and describe the one's you've tried)
> 
> ...


RS3M2020 for sure.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 11, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> ok what best for oh
> 
> guhong v3 m
> 
> ...


The WuWei is a highly underrated puzzle IMO and the Meilong M is also a fantastic puzzle. BUT, the valk M is definitely the way to go though for both OH and 2H.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2020)

I want to get a flagship 3x3 but I don't have the budget for GAN. Which one of these should I get ?
Valk Elite
Valk Power
GTS2 M
GTS3 M
RS3M 2020
WRM
WRM 2020


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 11, 2020)

rs3m or valk elite


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 11, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> I want to get a flagship 3x3 but I don't have the budget for GAN. Which one of these should I get ?
> Valk Elite
> Valk Power
> GTS2 M
> ...


Valk M original


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> RS3M2020 for sure.



have already used it, just not for me.




Sub1Hour said:


> The WuWei is a highly underrated puzzle IMO and the Meilong M is also a fantastic puzzle. BUT, the valk M is definitely the way to go though for both OH and 2H.



i didn't know that the valk was good for oh. Does celeritas work well for oh?

Also, if i have enough money left, i'll buy some budget cubes


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 11, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> i didn't know that the valk was good for oh. Does celeritas work well for oh?


The valk basically changed the entire OH scene back when it was released. People still were debating whether the Air GTS or Valk were better for 2h but for OH the valk was declared the greatest, and I think that it also might still be the most used cube for OH but I'm not sure about that. Regarding your lube question, that's 100% up to your preferred feel. Lube your cube the way you like it, there isn't really a "best" lube, just lube it to your taste.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The valk basically changed the entire OH scene back when it was released. People still were debating whether the Air GTS or Valk were better for 2h but for OH the valk was declared the greatest, and I think that it also might still be the most used cube for OH but I'm not sure about that. Regarding your lube question, that's 100% up to your preferred feel. Lube your cube the way you like it, there isn't really a "best" lube, just lube it to your taste.



as i said, i'm probably getting a wuwei as well, so i have another chance of a good oh cube


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 11, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> as i said, i'm probably getting a wuwei as well, so i have another chance of a good oh cube


The wuwei is a fantastic cube in its own right, but for OH I'm not the biggest fan of it. The magnets are a little overwhelming for doing OH solves and there are a few weird lockups you can get doing some algs on OH that make it a little frustrating, but as long as you don't mind the strong magnets and you're really accurate for OH the cube offers some pretty decent stability and great speed.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> I want to get a flagship 3x3 but I don't have the budget for GAN. Which one of these should I get ?
> Valk Elite
> Valk Power
> GTS2 M
> ...


Ok I forgot these:
MGC Elite
Tengyun v1
GAN 356 M or Air M
GAN 354 v2 M
Should I get one of these?
If yes, then which one?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 11, 2020)

RiSha said:


> I really need a good new 4x4 budget is pretty low though... any recomendations?


The best budget 4x4s are the QiYi MS or the meilong M g


----------



## RiSha (Nov 11, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> rs3m or valk elite


RS3M


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Nov 11, 2020)

HOW DO U MAKE A POST? iM NEW


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> HOW DO U MAKE A POST? iM NEW


You just did


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Nov 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You just did View attachment 14000


I think he means thread


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr. McCubing said:


> HOW DO U MAKE A POST? iM NEW


You go to the forums section, and click on new thread.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 11, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Ok I forgot these:
> MGC Elite
> Tengyun v1
> GAN 356 M or Air M
> ...


Valk M original


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I have it, and it has been great to me for almost 3 years now. It is wearing out, and I will definitely be getting another one.


Yes! I am a YLM fanatic! I much prefer the original YLM w/ the cubicle “strong” magnets to the newer factory installed magnets. The new version is still enjoyable to solve on but I enjoyed that tacticile snap that the cubicle pro shop versions offered compared to the new factory setup with comparably lighter magnets.

original YLM is an all around amazing puzzle.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 13, 2020)

valk m
tengyun
i cant decide. Which one should i get.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 13, 2020)

I suggest the tengyun


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> I suggest the tengyun


I haven’t tried the tengyun, but I know that the valk m performs really well. If you prefer a quiet cube, definitely get the tengyun


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

So I want to get a clock, and Idk if I’ll like it, but will it be worth springing for the qiyi, or should I start on something cheap like the lingao?

Edit: sorry for the double post but I’m lazy and I don’t feel like deleting this post and editing my other one.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I haven’t tried the tengo in, but I know that the valk m performs really well. If you prefer a quiet cube, definitely get the tengyun





GAN CUBER said:


> I suggest the tengyun


Which one has better m slices?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 13, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Which one has better m slices?



Tengyun, just because of the speed + magnet strength. Jperm uses it for 3BLD, cause of the slices


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Which one has better m slices?


I smell a roux user.
Cfop is better


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I smell a roux user.
> Cfop is better



ZB is even better


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I smell a roux user.
> Cfop is better


or a 3style user


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 13, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> or a 3style user



no


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I smell a roux user.
> Cfop is better


Hmm. The things I am about to say are completely _*subjective*_.The reason I use roux is because it is more efficient, looks better, and I think roux can have almost as good tps as cfop
Which in my opinion makes roux the better method. Atleast for me I used cfop for 3-4 months and I averaged around 28 after that. I then tried roux and now avg 12 in 4 months. These are the reasons why I use roux
Remember this is just a subjective opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 13, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> no


yes, 3 style requires many slice moves for commutators.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 13, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> yes, 3 style requires many slice moves for commutators.



oooooooooooooo i thought you were saying 3style better than cfop





yea 3style does use many slice moves,


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 13, 2020)

Also, how does the GTS3M compare to Tengyun V2 and Valk 3M for TH?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 13, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Also, how does the GTS3M compare to Tengyun V2 and Valk 3M for TH?


I would suggest the Tengyun V2, but I don't like its tactility(tried it at a friend's house). Others would like it. ALso, I don't like strong magnets so I don't know about the GTS3. SO I would say tengyun.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 14, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Also, how does the GTS3M compare to Tengyun V2 and Valk 3M for TH?


The GTS3 has stronger magnets and is a lot smoother then the crunchy valk and the soft tengyun, it also has much stronger magnets. Overall the performance is the same across the board though, but I still think the Valk 3M is the best out of the 3


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 14, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The GTS3 has stronger magnets and is a lot smoother then the crunchy valk and the soft tengyun, it also has much stronger magnets. Overall the performance is the same across the board though, but I still think the Valk 3M is the best out of the 3



can you quickly compare the valk m and valk elite?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 14, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> can you quickly compare the valk m and valk elite?


One is good and one is bad.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 14, 2020)

The valk m is a very stable but fast cube with no customization options. I have not tried the valk elite, but it seems like it is blockier and has fairly useless customization options ( 3 spring, 3 magnet settings) The elite has edge center in addition to the normal magnet scheme, while the valk m has just edge corner. Overall, most people like the original ( valk m) better


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 15, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> can you quickly compare the valk m and valk elite?


The Valk M is more stable OOTB and is a little slower and the Valk Elite is faster but less stable with a more tactile feeling and it’s also much smoother


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 17, 2020)

WRM or WRM 2020


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> WRM or WRM 2020


WRM 2020


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 17, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> WRM or WRM 2020


Yes, WRM 2020 is insane once lubed with weight 6, silk, and dnm.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 17, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Yes, WRM 2020 is insane once lubed with weight 6, silk, and dnm.


Is there a weight 6? I never knew that there was one.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 17, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Is there a weight 6? I never knew that there was one.



I think there's weight 6 in SCS.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 17, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> I think there's weight 6 in SCS.


Oh that's cool!


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 17, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Oh that's cool!


There's even weight 8, but I don't believe there's weight 7.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 20, 2020)

Can someone add the yufu v2 M for budget in the 7x7s section? Its wonderful to turn, and a magnetic 7x7 at 20 dollars.








YJ YuFu 7x7 V2 M


The YJ YuFu 7x7 V2 M is a budget friendly magnetic 7x7 speed cube from YJ. This puzzle is a bit larger than previous popular 7x7s, but its performance is comparable to even the top level cubes on the market! With a medium/strong magnet feel and Florian style pieces, this 7x7 is sure to please...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## thorsilver (Nov 25, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Can someone add the yufu v2 M for budget in the 7x7s section? Its wonderful to turn, and a magnetic 7x7 at 20 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconding this. The Yufu v2M was my main 7x7 over my Spark and Aofu until the MGC 7x7 came out. It's a very very good cube for the price.


----------



## JustAnotherCuber (Nov 25, 2020)

Could you change the second budget 3x3 to the RS3 M 2020? The MF3RS2 is discontinued and the RS3 M is a far improved cube.


----------



## Atomixcc (Nov 27, 2020)

I love free diving. Iys is my favorite sport. I have recently decided that I want to combine my skills at citing and how long I can hold my breath. I am planning to solve 3 cubes underwater soon but am on a tight budget. What cube should I buy though I have a good idea where from. Thanks for reading

Sorry for mistakes I can't be bothered editing. Alk mistake s are auto correct so I'm sure you can fill in the blanks


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 27, 2020)

Atomixcc said:


> I love free diving. Iys is my favorite sport. I have recently decided that I want to combine my skills at citing and how long I can hold my breath. I am planning to solve 3 cubes underwater soon but am on a tight budget. What cube should I buy though I have a good idea where from. Thanks for reading


Sail W. They are cheap, so ruining them with water isn't a big deal, but they also perform quite well.


----------



## Atomixcc (Nov 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Sail W. They are cheap, so ruining them with water isn't a big deal, but they also perform quite well.



Your name is my life
Also I've never heard of the sail with but I'll have a look. Thx for the too. Also any other recommendations will be appreciated


----------



## swburk (Dec 12, 2020)

Wanting to get a big (8x8+), but not sure which are the best. I don’t want to spend too much, so I’ll probably get an 8x8 or 9x9. Which puzzle and brand is the best?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 12, 2020)

swburk said:


> Wanting to get a big (8x8+), but not sure which are the best. I don’t want to spend too much, so I’ll probably get an 8x8 or 9x9. Which puzzle and brand is the best?


Yuxin Little Magic 9x9
8x8 hardware is worse than 9x9 hardware in general


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 12, 2020)

Atomixcc said:


> Your name is my life
> Also I've never heard of the sail with but I'll have a look. Thx for the too. Also any other recommendations will be appreciated


I would recommend the Meilong 3x3 since they are stickerless. The sail w is stickered only, and the stickers can get damaged. That is why, at least in underwater solves, stickerless cubes are better. Also, I think the meilong is the same price, if not cheaper.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

Atomixcc said:


> Your name is my life
> Also I've never heard of the sail with but I'll have a look. Thx for the too. Also any other recommendations will be appreciated


I used my rubiks brand, it actually turned better in water that on land.


----------



## swburk (Dec 12, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Yuxin Little Magic 9x9
> 8x8 hardware is worse than 9x9 hardware in general



Thank you! Is this better than the Meilong? The only reason I was hoping the Meilong was good is because it’s so much smaller and lighter.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 12, 2020)

swburk said:


> Thank you! Is this better than the Meilong? The only reason I was hoping the Meilong was good is because it’s so much smaller and lighter.


The meilong is smaller and lighter, but it catches more and it isn't as smooth as the yuxin (from what i've heard)

edit: typo


----------



## threebythree2 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi, guys. I'm pretty new to cubing. I'd like a recommendation for a simple 3x3. I've tried the Ideal brand a few times but whereas the first cube I ever bought from them was fine, since then they've changed the packaging and with the new packaging has come a decrease in the quality of the cubes imo. I've bought 3 now that have all been very loose straight out of the pack and very difficult to control. The pieces just keep sliding at the slightest touch and it's impossible for the whole cube to maintain an actual cube shape. Feels more like I'm handling a lump of Play-Doh than a solid cube. I'm fed up trying to figure out what's wrong with them and why they're not naturally tighter and I'd just like to switch to another brand now.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 12, 2020)

threebythree2 said:


> Hi, guys. I'm pretty new to cubing. I'd like a recommendation for a simple 3x3. I've tried the Ideal brand a few times but whereas the first cube I ever bought from them was fine, since then they've changed the packaging and with the new packaging has come a decrease in the quality of the cubes imo. I've bought 3 now that have all been very loose straight out of the pack and very difficult to control. The pieces just keep sliding at the slightest touch and it's impossible for the whole cube to maintain an actual cube shape. Feels more like I'm handling a lump of Play-Doh than a solid cube. I'm fed up trying to figure out what's wrong with them and why they're not naturally tighter and I'd just like to switch to another brand now.


Rubik's brands are expensive and terrible. If you can order online, get the Rs3m or meilong M.They are available at thecubicle.com.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 12, 2020)

threebythree2 said:


> Hi, guys. I'm pretty new to cubing. I'd like a recommendation for a simple 3x3. I've tried the Ideal brand a few times but whereas the first cube I ever bought from them was fine, since then they've changed the packaging and with the new packaging has come a decrease in the quality of the cubes imo. I've bought 3 now that have all been very loose straight out of the pack and very difficult to control. The pieces just keep sliding at the slightest touch and it's impossible for the whole cube to maintain an actual cube shape. Feels more like I'm handling a lump of Play-Doh than a solid cube. I'm fed up trying to figure out what's wrong with them and why they're not naturally tighter and I'd just like to switch to another brand now.


I would recommend a budget magnetic speedcube such as the yuxin little magic M or meilong M.

Any modern speedcube will be much better than Ideal brand cubes.https://speedcubing.org/products/moyu-meilong-3x3x3-m


----------



## threebythree2 (Dec 12, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Rubik's brands are expensive and terrible. If you can order online, get the Rs3m or meilong M.They are available at thecubicle.com.





cuber314159 said:


> I would recommend a budget magnetic speedcube such as the yuxin little magic M or meilong M.
> 
> Any modern speedcube will be much better than Ideal brand cubes.https://speedcubing.org/products/moyu-meilong-3x3x3-m


Thanks for the speedy responses, guys. I'll check out all your recommendations. Yeah, I'm done with Ideal now.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 12, 2020)

threebythree2 said:


> Thanks for the speedy responses, guys. I'll check out all your recommendations. Yeah, I'm done with Ideal now.


Prepare to get blown away. Unboxing my first speedcube (which was a Thunderclap V3) was a very memorable experience.
I'd personally recommend the QiYi MS because it's great out of the box. But if you are willing to spend the time lubricating, tensioning, and setting up your cube, I'd recommend the RS3M 2020.


----------



## qwr (Dec 13, 2020)

Magnets are fun but if you don't need magnets and are really on a budget I can still recommend the Little Magic (stickerless non-magnetic). It's slightly dated now but it's only $5 and it is still a fantastic performing cube. Just be aware the stickered version has awful quality stickers.


----------



## threebythree2 (Dec 13, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Prepare to get blown away. Unboxing my first speedcube (which was a Thunderclap V3) was a very memorable experience.
> I'd personally recommend the QiYi MS because it's great out of the box. But if you are willing to spend the time lubricating, tensioning, and setting up your cube, I'd recommend the RS3M 2020.


Oh I've never lubed or tensioned a cube in my life; wouldn't know where to begin. I'm just looking for great out of the box. Thanks!



qwr said:


> Magnets are fun but if you don't need magnets and are really on a budget I can still recommend the Little Magic (stickerless non-magnetic). It's slightly dated now but it's only $5 and it is still a fantastic performing cube. Just be aware the stickered version has awful quality stickers.


Not sure if this was meant for me or not but thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 13, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Prepare to get blown away. Unboxing my first speedcube (which was a Thunderclap V3) was a very memorable experience.
> I'd personally recommend the QiYi MS because it's great out of the box. But if you are willing to spend the time lubricating, tensioning, and setting up your cube, I'd recommend the RS3M 2020.


I personally disagree about the statement that the qiyi ms is good ootb. It is too tight and needs setup. The meilong M, on the other hand, is good without setup.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 13, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I personally disagree about the statement that the qiyi ms is good ootb. It is too tight and needs setup. The meilong M, on the other hand, is good without setup.


For a beginner cuber, having slightly tight tensions is better, which is why I recommended the Qiyi MS. But yes personally I prefer the meilong ootb


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey there,

My name is Max and I recently got back into puzzle solving. I've been out of the game for about two years, needless to say, my puzzles are, in the twisty puzzle world, ANCIENT! Lol.

A lot has changed in the twisty puzzle world in the past couple of years. I'm looking to snag a new, top of the line, 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5. My only issue is that the new, custom build options are a bit confusing. I was hoping that you would be able to recommend your personal choices for 3x3- 5x5 puzzles along with the options you think that would be best for each one. I'd like all three of them to be stickerless and I would greatly appreciate your help in deciding which of each I should pick and the custom build options for each one.

Thanks in advance, and look forward to your recommendations,

Max


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

Up to date thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/which-cube-should-i-get-up-to-date-recommendations.70960/

Two year old 3x3s still perform fine btw. The Weilong GTS2M is still one of the best speedcubes to ever exist and in my opinion the last cube that could be said to be definitively better than the previous iterations.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

I would recommend the rs3m 2020 since it is a really good cube and was my main


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 16, 2020)

unirox13 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> My name is Max and I recently got back into puzzle solving. I've been out of the game for about two years, needless to say, my puzzles are, in the twisty puzzle world, ANCIENT! Lol.
> 
> ...


Top of the line? I’d recommend checking out the megathreads for recommended puzzles first, and try researching by yourself on youtube, most importantly.
So here’s the flagships for 3x3:
Gan 11 M Pro. Pretty expensive, but loads of customisation, lightest cube on the market, meant to feel premium.
Moyu Weilong WRM 2020. Half price of Gan. Very fast, crispy, lightish magnets. Medium weight, quite popular
Qiyi Valk Elite M. Slightly outdated now (a year back), dual magnet system with customisable magnets, smooth, slower than most cubes on this list.
Dayan Tengyun V2. Cheapest, quietest (I think), controllable but fast, snappy corner cutting, magnet customisation.

And there are lots of budget options said to be better than those! Owen Morrison is maining a Guhong V4 from Dayan over the 11 M Pro, the RS3M 2020 is basically the WRM 2020 but half price, etc.

For 4x4, the Moyu Aosu WRM or GTS2M is the favourite. The MGC 4x4 is quite a good cube for less, as is the Meilong M 4x4.
For 5x5, I’m not sure, but the Valk 5, the Aochuang WRM and MGC 5x5 seem best.
But yeah, do your research


As to custom build, not sure what you’re talking about, perhaps you’re talking about lube setups from shops like the Cubicle, or different versions of the same cube?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

unirox13 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> My name is Max and I recently got back into puzzle solving. I've been out of the game for about two years, needless to say, my puzzles are, in the twisty puzzle world, ANCIENT! Lol.
> 
> ...


3x3: Valk 3 elite, Gan 11 M pro, RS3M 2020
4x4: GTS2M (62mm), MGC (60mm), WRM (59mm), Little magic (59mm), although no one likes the little magic except for me. The choice is pretty much just based on size preference. They all perform about the same.
5x5: Valk or MGC


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> They all perform about the same.


Except the YLM performs like a rubiks brand


MJS Cubing said:


> 5x5: Valk or MGC


Also Aochuang WRM


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

which cube should i get:

Gts3m, Gan 356 X, or Gan 356 M?


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

Do you already have a gan cube or this will be your first one


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Do you already have a gan cube or this will be your fist one


first.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

Then buy the m if you want the same thing (Gan x) for cheaper without interchangeable magnets or if u like customizing your cube and setting it up then get the X


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Then buy the m if you want the same thing (Gan x) for cheaper without interchangeable magnets or if u like customizing your cube and setting it up then get the X


what about the gts3m?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Nir1213 needs help!! said:


> what about the gts3m?


out of those I like gts3m, but I recommend the WRM 2020 over all 3 of them


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

Gts3m has Insanely good cornercutting and it also has ridges MoYu GTS3M Review | SpeedCubeShop.com - YouTube (Watch this if you have not)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 16, 2020)

Valk 2 is not the best anymore. Maybe replace with a MGC ELITE


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> out of those I like gts3m, but I recommend the WRM 2020 over all 3 of them


wrm has too weak magnets, and you cant replace them without brute force


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Nir1213 needs help!! said:


> wrm has too weak magnets, and you cant replace them without brute force


you can buy the same extra magnets as the rs3m 2020, and put those on top of the edge mags.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you can buy the same extra magnets as the rs3m 2020, and put those on top of the edge mags.


nah id think its worth it, just gonna get the gts3m instead


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Nir1213 needs help!! said:


> nah id think its worth it, just gonna get the gts3m instead


If you don't mind ridges ,fine.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

Its up to personal preference


----------



## scrubizilla (Dec 16, 2020)

sure is
hahahahhahaha

i know right?


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 16, 2020)

scrubizilla said:


> sure is
> hahahahhahaha





scrubizilla said:


> i know right?


please dont post that dont contribute to the thread, and please dont double post.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

Nir1213 needs help!! said:


> what about the gts3m?


I wouldnt get a Gan cube. I would get a valk elite , gts3 or wrm, or maybe a tengyun


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I wouldnt get a Gan cube. I would get a valk elite , gts3 or wrm, or maybe a tengyun


or regular valk m


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> or regular valk m


If you’re willing to spend money on a Gan cube, I Would get the elite, because they are pretty even in performance and the elite has the customization so that you can change it to your liking,


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> If you’re willing to spend money on a Gan cube, I Would get the elite, because they are pretty even in performance and the elite has the customization so that you can change it to your liking,


I think that the original is better and @Sub1Hour might agree with me.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think that the original is better and @Sub1Hour might agree with me.


Ootb, the old one is better, with a lot of setup though, the elite is great. *IMO*


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> IMO


IYOFO-
In your obviously false opinion(JK though)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 16, 2020)

MGC Lineup
YLM magnetic sq1


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 16, 2020)

East USA: TheCubicle
West USA: Speedcubeshop


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 17, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> East USA: TheCubicle
> West USA: Speedcubeshop


You realize that it only takes about a day, maybe 2 for a package to go cross country? I think the wait is worth it, 2 days for a superior product is not a big deal at all


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 25, 2020)

guys which should i get: Weilong GST2M or the GTS3M? I like a little strong magnets, and not moderate cause i dont like the clicky feeling. I also want good corner cutting and not that much lockups, and i also turn very harshly so often my cubes pop. I like fast, and controllable cubes.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 25, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> guys which should i get: Weilong GST2M or the GTS3M? I like a little strong magnets, and not moderate cause i dont like the clicky feeling. I also want good corner cutting and not that much lockups, and i also turn very harshly so often my cubes pop. I like fast, and controllable cubes.


Maybe fast isn't for you since you turn harshly. The GTS3m is good, but a little dated. The Valk Elite is very stable and not clicky when its on the weakest magnet setting. You can also make it fast/slow to your taste. That would be my recommendation but I would also suggest the WRM 2020 and my personal favorite, the tengyun v1. The v2 could also work very well for you but it is clicky.


----------



## qwr (Dec 25, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Maybe fast isn't for you since you turn harshly. The GTS3m is good, but a little dated. The Valk Elite is very stable and not clicky when its on the weakest magnet setting. You can also make it fast/slow to your taste. That would be my recommendation but I would also suggest the WRM 2020 and my personal favorite, the tengyun v1. The v2 could also work very well for you but it is clicky.



dated doesnt matter for cubes from the past 3 years. you can main a valk m or a gts2m and be top 10 in the world.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 25, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> guys which should i get: Weilong GST2M or the GTS3M? I like a little strong magnets, and not moderate cause i dont like the clicky feeling. I also want good corner cutting and not that much lockups, and i also turn very harshly so often my cubes pop. I like fast, and controllable cubes.


I haven't tried the GTS3M, but I mained the GTS2M for a very long time, and it's no different than the WRM or RS3M 2020. They are all essentially the same cube, with minor differences. The GTS3M is a whole new ball game. It has ridges, stronger magnets, and arguably better performance. However, the deal breaker for me, it doesn't come in stickered, but if that doesn't matter if you prefer sticker less.


----------



## qwr (Dec 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I haven't tried the GTS3M, but I mained the GTS2M for a very long time, and it's no different than the WRM or RS3M 2020. They are all essentially the same cube, with minor differences. The GTS3M is a whole new ball game. It has ridges, stronger magnets, and arguably better performance. However, the deal breaker for me, it doesn't come in stickered, but if that doesn't matter if you prefer sticker less.



I tried my friend's GTS3M and I could only say the magnets were stronger. The ridges didn't matter to me and the performance is about the same as the GTS2M (both cubes are extremely good)


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 25, 2020)

i turn so harshly that I keep pushing when it locks up, and when that happens sometimes the corner piece plastic parts break, and I have to push them back in. Thats what happened to my RS3M, and what is happening too on my new meilong 3x3 m, and they arent duds, its just my harsh turning


----------



## qwr (Dec 25, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i turn so harshly that I keep pushing when it locks up, and when that happens sometimes the corner piece plastic parts break, and I have to push them back in. Thats what happened to my RS3M, and what is happening too on my new meilong 3x3 m, and they arent duds, its just my harsh turning


you must have insanely harsh turning. I've never had any speedcube come close to breaking, even when pulling pretty hard to disassemble or trying to get a cap off.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> You realize that it only takes about a day, maybe 2 for a package to go cross country? I think the wait is worth it, 2 days for a superior product is not a big deal at all


Ik. I'm in Texas and cubicle takes me 4-5 days.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> guys which should i get: Weilong GST2M or the GTS3M? I like a little strong magnets, and not moderate cause i dont like the clicky feeling. I also want good corner cutting and not that much lockups, and i also turn very harshly so often my cubes pop. I like fast, and controllable cubes.


I heard great things about the wrm 2020 so maybe get that instead. I also like fast and controllable cubes so i might get that to.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I heard great things about the wrm 2020 so maybe get that instead. I also like fast and controllable cubes so i might get that to.


Ya but slow it down with lube just a little bit



Sent from my Samsung microwave.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I heard great things about the wrm 2020 so maybe get that instead. I also like fast and controllable cubes so i might get that to.


wrm has weak magnets, and i dont want to risk damaging the puzzle to change the magnets.

i would probably break it upon using it because of my harsh turning. I like strong magnets.



also im thinking of buying the valk 3 elite m instead of the gts3m, is it good? I heard that the m slices on the cube are weird.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> wrm has weak magnets, and i dont want to risk damaging the puzzle to change the magnets.
> 
> i would probably break it upon using it because of my harsh turning. I like strong magnets.


you can use the RS3M magnet kit and not take the old ones out. I think you need to work on your turning style cause from how you have described it it sounds horrible.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you can use the RS3M magnet kit and not take the old ones out. I think you need to work on your turning style cause from how you have described it it sounds horrible.


my turning style is fine but i put alot of force into it. If i try to turn lightly i usually turn really slow like 1 tps


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> my turning style is fine but i put alot of force into it. If i try to turn lightly i usually turn really slow like 1 tps


turn fast but not hard. If the puzzle is breaking you are turning way too hard.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> turn fast but not hard. If the puzzle is breaking you are turning way too hard.


my meilong 3x3 m makes alot of clicking noises and sometimes it catches, so its time to get another cube

im turning fast and not too hard but it still does that


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> my meilong 3x3 m makes alot of clicking noises and sometimes it catches, so its time to get another cube


you're never not going to get any lockups


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> you're never not going to get any lockups


it locks up because when i turn fast it catches and then I try to push harder to make it turn and sometimes a piece pops or it just locks up


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> it locks up because when i turn fast it catches and then I try to push harder to make it turn and sometimes a piece pops or it just locks up


You should either take time to make the tensions perfect, or make your turning smoother (or both, ideally).


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> it locks up because when i turn fast it catches and then I try to push harder to make it turn and sometimes a piece pops or it just locks up


probably because the layers aren't aligned.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You should either take time to make the tensions perfect, or make your turning smoother (or both, ideally).


i made the tensions to where i liked and when i try to turn smooth it still makes clicking noises and it catches a bit


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i made the tensions to where i liked and when i try to turn smooth it still makes clicking noises and it catches a bit


Can it cut 45 degrees?


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Can it cut 45 degrees?


no it can cut like 40 degrees anything farther its hard to cornercut


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> no it can cut like 40 degrees anything farther its hard to cornercut


You should loosen the tensions, then. It should be able to cut 45 no matter what.

EDIT: 45 is a minimum, though. My Tengyun v2 cuts 55 no problem.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> no it can cut like 40 degrees anything farther its hard to cornercut


sounds like you have the cube too tight.
edit:ninja'd


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You should loosen the tensions, then. It should be able to cut 45 no matter what.
> 
> EDIT: 45 is a minimum, though. My Tengyun v2 cuts 55 no problem.


if i loosen it becomes less stable and it catches and locks up more


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> if i loosen it becomes less stable and it catches and locks up more


That’s probably because you need to change how you turn the cube.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> if i loosen it becomes less stable and it catches and locks up more


this is pointless. Just deal with it.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That’s probably because you need to change how you turn the cube.


https://easyupload.io/lwh0fv 
i think you're right. How can I improve my turning style?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> https://easyupload.io/lwh0fv
> i think you're right. How can I improve my turning style?


oh yeah definitely. Such inacuracy.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> oh yeah definitely. Such inacuracy.


should I turn slower?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> should I turn slower?


no, you just need to adapt a lighter turning style.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> no, you just need to adapt a lighter turning style.


uhm how do i do that


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> uhm how do i do that


grip the cube lightly, turn without using a lot of force


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> grip the cube lightly, turn without using a lot of force


ok thanks!


----------



## Tabe (Dec 28, 2020)

You don't need to loosen your cube. Cubes don't need to cut 45 degrees during a solve. If you're doing that, you're turning wrong. Think about it - that's doing a half-turn and then trying to do another turn. No one does that.

You definitely need to work on turning accuracy though. Slow down and focus on being light instead of what you're doing now, which looks frantic and like you're rushing. Watch some of SpeedCubeReview's videos sometime - seems like he's turning in slow motion but he still gets good times.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

Tabe said:


> You don't need to loosen your cube. Cubes don't need to cut 45 degrees during a solve. If you're doing that, you're turning wrong. Think about it - that's doing a half-turn and then trying to do another turn. No one does that.
> 
> You definitely need to work on turning accuracy though. Slow down and focus on being light instead of what you're doing now, which looks frantic and like you're rushing. Watch some of SpeedCubeReview's videos sometime - seems like he's turning in slow motion but he still gets good times.


yeah when i turn a bit slower i usually get less lockups but my cube still catches out of nowhere, i'll try to turn lighter now.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 28, 2020)

What do you mean by catching? I don't think I've ever had catching on a modern 3x3.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

Tabe said:


> What do you mean by catching? I don't think I've ever had catching on a modern 3x3.


when i turn and the moves cornercut a bit it sometimes make a click noise and locks up a tiny bit


----------



## Tabe (Dec 28, 2020)

Are the magnets loose? In a 3x3, there really aren't parts that should be making a clicking noise unless magnets aren't glued properly.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> when i turn and the moves cornercut a bit it sometimes make a click noise and locks up a tiny bit


what cube are you using?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 28, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> what cube are you using?


meilong 3m(I am 99% sure)


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> meilong 3m(I am 99% sure)


meilong 3m yes


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 29, 2020)

I think i need an new cube. my main is the rs3m and it sucks it has the worst performance and explodes out of my hands every time i do an algorithm and locks up a ton. I swear my rs3m is new and i havent do anything to it except put the dual adjustment system on the recommended.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 29, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I think i need an new cube. my main is the rs3m and it sucks it has the worst performance and explodes out of my hands every time i do an algorithm and locks up a ton. I swear my rs3m is new and i havent do anything to it except put the dual adjustment system on the recommended.


I think this is a case of cuber, not the cube. The RS3M 2020 (I'm assuming that's the one you're talking about because dual adjustment) is in contention for the greatest cube on the market right now, and if you are having all of these problems with a cube that has potentially the best performance out there then your turning desperately needs improvement.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 29, 2020)

My rs3m is perfect I think your turning style is very aggressive


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 29, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I think i need an new cube. my main is the rs3m and it sucks it has the worst performance and explodes out of my hands every time i do an algorithm and locks up a ton. I swear my rs3m is new and i havent do anything to it except put the dual adjustment system on the recommended.





Sub1Hour said:


> I think this is a case of cuber, not the cube. The RS3M 2020 (I'm assuming that's the one you're talking about because dual adjustment) is in contention for the greatest cube on the market right now, and if you are having all of these problems with a cube that has potentially the best performance out there then your turning desperately needs improvement.





GAN CUBER said:


> My rs3m is perfect I think your turning style is very aggressive


Yeah I am wondering if this is just a turning style issue also. I have (2) RSMs both setup completely differently, tensions at opposite ends of the range and one with the extra magnet kit, one without. Both perform great even after many hundreds of solves performed on each and no additional lubes.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 29, 2020)

I was kind of exaggerating but i still dont like the rs3m that much. I thought it would fix the problem on my other cube that happended after doing pll


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 29, 2020)

sometimes i cant to my auf because it wont corner cut lol


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 29, 2020)

I mean you could get another cube if you don't like it and pls don't double post


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 29, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> I mean you could get another cube if you don't like it and pls don't double post


no cube fits an aggresive turning style. Its just another way of saying turning is innacurate. To fix this you have to turn more lighter and slow down to turn more accurately.
(I have this problem too)


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 29, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> no cube fits an aggresive turning style. Its just another way of saying turning is innacurate. To fix this you have to turn more lighter and slow down to turn more accurately.
> (I have this problem too)


that explains why i hurt my fingers a lot when i am turning


----------



## Roux Empress (Dec 30, 2020)

Is it possible to add the RS3M 2020 in the 3x3 budget section?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 30, 2020)

Roux Empress said:


> Is it possible to add the RS3M 2020 in the 3x3 budget section?


Honestly, that list is super outdated and it's not worth adding it since there was already tons of discussion in this thread for the cube, and even if there wasn't you could just ask what everyone else thought about cubes in a price bracket since that's a little more personalized and the different opinions from others gives you much more useful information than it just being on a list

However, the RS3M 2020 is the best cube that's under 10 dollars in my opinion. If you are thinking about getting it, just get it. It's a steal for 9 bucks


----------



## Roux Empress (Dec 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Honestly, that list is super updated and it's not worth adding it since there was already tons of discussion in this thread for the cube, and even if there wasn't you could just ask what everyone else thought about cubes in a price bracket since that's a little more personalized and the different opinions from others gives you much more useful information than it just being on a list
> 
> However, the RS3M 2020 is the best cube that's under 10 dollars in my opinion. If you are thinking about getting it, just get it. It's a steal for 9 bucks


I understand your point but I was mentioning it as for me I bought my first speedcubes (including the RS3M) after looking at this thread so could more people do the same and the RS3M deserves being put on the list but you're right, people will know about it from looking at the discussion


----------



## noobcuber22 (Dec 30, 2020)

i think the best budget cube is the quyi ms magnetic and it only costs like 12 bucks


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 30, 2020)

noobcuber22 said:


> i think the best budget cube is the quyi ms magnetic and it only costs like 12 bucks


Some like it. Some don’t. I have a thing for collecting the budget cubes and have tried many. I can see while others like the MS, it does feel like a cheaper slightly less nice Valk, but I’d use a YLM, RS3M 2020, or YuLong V2M before I pick up my MS. Feel and preference is so subjective though...


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 30, 2020)

even csh's youcuber cube is the ms


----------



## Roux Empress (Dec 30, 2020)

noobcuber22 said:


> i think the best budget cube is the quyi ms magnetic and it only costs like 12 bucks


I haven't tried it myself but I've heard loads of great things about the series


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 30, 2020)

the meilong 3m also works too as a budget cube.


----------



## noobcuber22 (Dec 30, 2020)

i heard good things obaut the meilong 3m


----------



## AGuy27 (Dec 31, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> I think i need an new cube. my main is the rs3m and it sucks it has the worst performance and explodes out of my hands every time i do an algorithm and locks up a ton. I swear my rs3m is new and i havent do anything to it except put the dual adjustment system on the recommended.


Weird, I have a rs3m and it works great. What you're describing with the bad performance and exploding is the Qiyi Ms 2x2.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 2, 2021)

noobcuber22 said:


> i heard good things obaut the meilong 3m


Tingman says not tho


----------



## EnochManor (Jan 2, 2021)

I would suggest the RS3M 2020, the Qiyi clock, and the Gan pyraminx somwhere to be put somwhere in there.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 2, 2021)

those 3 are revolutionary



AGuy27 said:


> Weird, I have a rs3m and it works great. What you're describing with the bad performance and exploding is the Qiyi Ms 2x2.


MS 2x2 is good


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Tingman says not tho


Tingman's opinion is not universal


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Tingman's opinion is not universal


Tingman is the king man how dare you question the authority!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 2, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Tingman is the king man how dare you question the authority!


chill


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Tingman's opinion is not universal


Thank you. There are so many more people out there, and someone like me may love the YLM 4x4, and if you only trust me you might be dissatisfied. You are better off trying to see what the majority of people like, that way you are more likely to like the cube you get.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> chill


Haha it’s a joke my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 2, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Haha it’s a joke my friend.


ik


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Is the Aosu WRM worth the extra money over the MGC 4x4?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Is the Aosu WRM worth the extra money over the MGC 4x4?


I personally would say so but some would disagree, the aosu WRM is faster and the magnets are weaker, it's also smaller.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Thank you. There are so many more people out there, and someone like me may love the YLM 4x4, and if you only trust me you might be dissatisfied. You are better off trying to see what the majority of people like, that way you are more likely to like the cube you get.


Exactly. 


BenChristman1 said:


> Is the Aosu WRM worth the extra money over the MGC 4x4?


I would say so


----------



## Milominx (Jan 3, 2021)

I want a new 4x4 i have the YLM. which should i get im thinking about getting the RS4M.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 3, 2021)

Milominx said:


> I want a new 4x4 i have the YLM. which should i get im thinking about getting the RS4M.


I would spring for the MGC. It's a little more, but it will not dissapoint.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Milominx said:


> I want a new 4x4 i have the YLM. which should i get im thinking about getting the RS4M.


MGC, because I've heard that the RS4M is locky.
Eyyyyy 1000th reply!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello! I've got an Air SM and thinking of getting a new secondary maybe primary cube beside it. And if you have any experience on them, which one would you recommend me more: Valk Elite M or Gts3 LM or I tought of the Gan 356X too. Thankss <3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> I personally would say so but some would disagree, the aosu WRM is faster and the magnets are weaker, it's also smaller.


How are the MGC’s magnets compared with the strong version of the Valk 4?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> MGC, because I've heard that the RS4M is locky.
> Eyyyyy 1000th reply!!


FWIW I upgraded from YLM to MGC on 4x4 and was quite pleased


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 3, 2021)

Dont get RS4M.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 3, 2021)

Dutchy said:


> Hello! I've got an Air SM and thinking of getting a new secondary maybe primary cube beside it. And if you have any experience on them, which one would you recommend me more: Valk Elite M or Gts3 LM or I tought of the Gan 356X too. Thankss <3


Try the Guhong V4


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 3, 2021)

The other day I was sorting through my collection. I realized I had no stickered WCA puzzles. I want to get a stickered 3x3 so I can experience it. What is the best budget stickered 3x3 with good stickers that don't peel off. Magnetic would be best but its ok if not.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> The other day I was sorting through my collection. I realized I had no stickered WCA puzzles. I want to get a stickered 3x3 so I can experience it. What is the best budget stickered 3x3 with good stickers that don't peel off. Magnetic would be best but its ok if not.



Guhong V4M


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> How are the MGC’s magnets compared with the strong version of the Valk 4?


I think I only ever got the standard valk 4 so I can't really compare, the magnets are stronger than most 4x4s but not too strong.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 3, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Try the Guhong V4


Do the stickers last long?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Do the stickers last long?



As long as any other cube


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 3, 2021)

ok thanks


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ok thanks


I am a sticker purist/fanatic/snob/fanatic/enthusiast...I’ve only had my GuHong v4 about a month but I can tell the stickers are not trash and will last. This cube has the great Dayan orange but also a deeper red and blue than my Dayan 2x2 and TengYun v1. I’d recommend it for your first stidkered 3x3! It’s in the higher end of “budget” 3x3s but that is definitely reflected in the performance. It’s an amazing puzzle and one I’m happy to solve on daily!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 4, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I am a sticker purist/fanatic/snob/fanatic/enthusiast...I’ve only had my GuHong v4 about a month but I can tell the stickers are not trash and will last. This cube has the great Dayan orange but also a deeper red and blue than my Dayan 2x2 and TengYun v1. I’d recommend it for your first stidkered 3x3! It’s in the higher end of “budget” 3x3s but that is definitely reflected in the performance. It’s an amazing puzzle and one I’m happy to solve on daily!


Is there one in a cheaper range like under $10.
What about hte qiyi MS?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Is there one in a cheaper range like under $10.
> What about hte qiyi MS?


There's the Qiyi MS, Moyu RS3M 2020, Yuxin Little magic M, YJ Yulong v2 M, and Moyu Meilong M. The two best are the most expensive, being the RS3M, and MS. The Yulong is also good, but the MS is better IMO. If I were you I would just get the RS3M, and If you really want to save a dollar go with the Qiyi MS. The meilong M and Little Magic M are not as good as their premium, non-factory magnetic counter parts, so I would stay away. There's also the thunderclap V3 M, which is basically the same as the MS but more expensive.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> There's the Qiyi MS, Moyu RS3M 2020, Yuxin Little magic M, YJ Yulong v2 M, and Moyu Meilong M. The two best are the most expensive, being the RS3M, and MS. The Yulong is also good, but the MS is better IMO. If I were you I would just get the RS3M, and If you really want to save a dollar go with the Qiyi MS. The meilong M and Little Magic M are not as good as their premium, non-factory magnetic counter parts, so I would stay away. There's also the thunderclap V3 M, which is basically the same as the MS but more expensive.



Dayan Guhong V4M better than all of those


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 4, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> There's the Qiyi MS, Moyu RS3M 2020, Yuxin Little magic M, YJ Yulong v2 M, and Moyu Meilong M. The two best are the most expensive, being the RS3M, and MS. The Yulong is also good, but the MS is better IMO. If I were you I would just get the RS3M, and If you really want to save a dollar go with the Qiyi MS. The meilong M and Little Magic M are not as good as their premium, non-factory magnetic counter parts, so I would stay away. There's also the thunderclap V3 M, which is basically the same as the MS but more expensive.


I have the RS3m
Im talking about stickered puzzles


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I have the RS3m
> Im talking about stickered puzzles


Ooooo, someone else that likes stickers I see. The MS is probably your best bet, along with the Thunderclap V3. The rest of them don't come in
sickered.


ProStar said:


> Dayan Guhong V4M better than all of those


He wanted Under $10


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Is there one in a cheaper range like under $10.
> What about hte qiyi MS?


For the under $10 range I’d recommend the MS or yulong V2M. The MS is very blocky and feels like a less polished/nice valk 3M. The yulong conversely is smoother but has rather light magnets...but that does suit the cube well. The thunderclap is also a decent cube but not my favorite. 

All of these are good cubes but aren’t going to blow you away if you’ve solved on flagships or other quality cubes you already enjoy the feel of. The GuHong on the other hand I feel offers a unique turning experience that can be compared to cubes OUTSIDE the budget range.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Jan 12, 2021)

So I have a very bad 4x4 cube right now and I'm planning on getting a new one obviously and would like some reference and advice on some I should consider looking at. I would say my budget is around $20 or under.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 12, 2021)

crazycuber36 said:


> So I have a very bad 4x4 cube right now and I'm planning on getting a new one obviously and would like some reference and advice on some I should consider looking at. I would say my budget is around $20 or under.


MGC 4x4 works but you need lube for it to work good, if not lubed its scratchy.


----------



## Enigma paradox (Jan 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Try the Guhong V4


Have you tried guhong v4 ? Also how does it compare to valk elite , wrm 2020, gan 11
Hope u reply


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 12, 2021)

crazycuber36 said:


> So I have a very bad 4x4 cube right now and I'm planning on getting a new one obviously and would like some reference and advice on some I should consider looking at. I would say my budget is around $20 or under.


Here’s another vote for the MGC. Other budget 4x4s just can’t compete. I never lubed or modified mine from the OTB settings.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 12, 2021)

Enigma paradox said:


> Have you tried guhong v4 ? Also how does it compare to valk elite , wrm 2020, gan 11
> Hope u reply


I have tried the Guhong v4. it is by far the best cube under $20. Many people in fact prefer it over flagships like the gan 11. For example BrodytheCuber recently switched from the Gan 11 to the Guhong v4. It is a very smooth and buttery cube with very lightweight turning, 100% recommend.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 12, 2021)

How come the link to the budget pyraminx links to a 3x3?



pjk said:


> Yulong v2 M Pryaminx - $7.99


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> For the under $10 range I’d recommend the MS or yulong V2M. The MS is very blocky and feels like a less polished/nice valk 3M. The yulong conversely is smoother but has rather light magnets...but that does suit the cube well. The thunderclap is also a decent cube but not my favorite.


Thanks for the recommendation. Yulong V2M and MS are indeed good budget cubes.



DNF_Cuber said:


> out of those I like gts3m, but I recommend the WRM 2020 over all 3 of them


Thanks for the recommendation.



Sub1Hour said:


> I think this is a case of cuber, not the cube. The RS3M 2020 (I'm assuming that's the one you're talking about because dual adjustment) is in contention for the greatest cube on the market right now, and if you are having all of these problems with a cube that has potentially the best performance out there then your turning desperately needs improvement.


Thanks for the recommendation.



EnochManor said:


> I would suggest the RS3M 2020, the Qiyi clock, and the Gan pyraminx somwhere to be put somwhere in there.


Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## pjk (Jan 13, 2021)

Just a heads up, @abunickabhi will be keeping this thread updated based on your, the community, suggestions. If you have any suggestions, post them here and we will update the main thread over time.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 13, 2021)

The lingao clock should be completely out of the picture. There's no reason to buy it, it's the same price as the shengshou. The shengshou should be in both budget and great, or the qiyi clock could also be in both great and expert.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 13, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> The lingao clock should be completely out of the picture. There's no reason to buy it, it's the same price as the shengshou. The shengshou should be in both budget and great, or the qiyi clock could also be in both great and expert.


I wouldn’t call the Shengshou clock great...


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 14, 2021)

pros and cons of the tengyun v1, weilong wrm and the gan air sm ?


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 14, 2021)

The mgc elite is better than the valk for 2x2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 14, 2021)

I believe only Elon Musk can afford 50 WRMs for MBLD lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 14, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> pros and cons of the tengyun v1, weilong wrm and the gan air sm ?


I think most people pretty much love or hate the Tengyun v1. It’s really fast, smooth, and quiet. The WRM is a good cube, but the WRM 2020 is better. The Air SM is pretty old, but still a relatively good cube, but if you don’t have a Gan cube already, I would recommend buying a newer Gan cube, if that’s really what you want.


Cubing Forever said:


> I believe only Jeff Bezos can afford 50 WRMs for MBLD lol


Elon Musk is actually the richest person on Earth now.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 14, 2021)

does the yuxin kylin's fake stickers feel like actual stickers?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jan 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> does the yuxin kylin's fake stickers feel like actual stickers?


No, it feels like normal plastic you would find on a stickerless cube. Not glossy, but not frosted either.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Jan 14, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> pros and cons of the tengyun v1, weilong wrm and the gan air sm ?


the weilong wrm (non 2020 version), which is what i have, is pretty much like the gts3m, pretty fast, but with very weak magnets and no ridges. I found it to be a little too uncontrollable since the magnets had little to no effect on the cube. Although i have heard good things about the 2020 version.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 14, 2021)

just out of curiosity, what is the quietest cube avalible. Like one you could bring on a plane without annoying others.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> just out of curiosity, what is the quietest cube avalible. Like one you could bring on a plane without annoying others.



tengyun v1. by an mile


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 14, 2021)

is there one that is cheaper?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> is there one that is cheaper?



no.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 14, 2021)

What are the other quiet cubes. top 3?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> What are the other quiet cubes. top 3?


both the tengyun v1 and v2 and The valk elite,


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> What are the other quiet cubes. top 3?





MJS Cubing said:


> both the tengyun v1 and v2 and The valk elite,


Most Gan cubes are (or can be made) very quiet as well.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Most Gan cubes are (or can be made) very quiet as well.


Any cube can be made quiet with enough lube. I think hands down the Tengyun v1 is the quietest though,


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> What are the other quiet cubes. top 3?



1.) Tengyun V1
2.) Tengyun V2
3.) Any Gan cube setup well

Most Gan cubes are $40+


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks I have an X (Old main)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 14, 2021)

The GTS2 is also extremely quiet when lubed


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 14, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> The GTS2 is also extremely quiet when lubed


Mine is pretty loud. Not sure what you did.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 14, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Mine is pretty loud. Not sure what you did.


Traxxas and extremely extensive break in


----------



## crazycuber36 (Jan 15, 2021)

just get the tengyun v1, i thinks its only $30


----------



## Happy_Me123 (Jan 15, 2021)

My friend is getting into cubing but he does not like the magnit snappieness and his birthday is coming up and I want to get him a non magnetc cube, $10 max,
Thanks!
btw I live close to the warehouse of https://www.speedcube.com.au/ and can you check if its there, done sont have to be in stock.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

The Meilong (4 USD) or the Little Magic (5 USD) are both great cubes for a really low price.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 15, 2021)

QiYi warrior S - $3 approx.
Meilong - $4
YLM - $6
QiYi Sail - also $3 approx.
Non Mag GTS2? - ??
Non Mag Valk - $14??


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 15, 2021)

Yuxin Little Magic 3x3 is a nice non-magnetic cube.
Otherwise normal Valk cube, that was released by QiYi long back.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 15, 2021)

Yuxin little magic if your are set on a non magnetic cube.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 15, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> What are the other quiet cubes. top 3?


The tengyun v1 is the quiet cube you are searching for. Although it is not cheap it is the only cube that actually passes for “quiet”. I use it anytime I’m cubing in public or watching tv with others. 

I’d imagine the younger crowd could cube in a classroom with the Tengyun v1 and not be terribly disruptive. I have actually used my TenYun v1 on an airplane as you mentioned...

The gan cubes are pretty quiet and the GuHong v4 is also pretty quiet but not at the same level as the Tengyun v1.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 15, 2021)

The meilong 3x3.Yuxin little magic Mf3rs and the qiyi warrior s


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 15, 2021)

GET THE VALK.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 15, 2021)

ProStar said:


> 1.) Tengyun V1
> 2.) Tengyun V2
> 3.) Any Gan cube setup well
> 
> Most Gan cubes are $40+


How do you lube Gan so it is as quiet as possible?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 15, 2021)

Use a lube that makes it gummy, but not incredibly so.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 15, 2021)

Happy_Me123 said:


> My friend is getting into cubing but he does not like the magnit snappieness and his birthday is coming up and I want to get him a non magnetc cube, $10 max,
> Thanks!
> btw I live close to the warehouse of https://www.speedcube.com.au/ and can you check if its there, done sont have to be in stock.


Id get the non magnetic valk


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 15, 2021)

Happy_Me123 said:


> My friend is getting into cubing but he does not like the magnit snappieness and his birthday is coming up and I want to get him a non magnetc cube, $10 max,
> Thanks!
> btw I live close to the warehouse of https://www.speedcube.com.au/ and can you check if its there, done sont have to be in stock.


I'd get him the qiyi warrior w


----------



## crazycuber36 (Jan 15, 2021)

Happy_Me123 said:


> My friend is getting into cubing but he does not like the magnit snappieness and his birthday is coming up and I want to get him a non magnetc cube, $10 max,
> Thanks!
> btw I live close to the warehouse of https://www.speedcube.com.au/ and can you check if its there, done sont have to be in stock.


yo, u live close to the warehouse of speedcubeshop?? cool


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 15, 2021)

crazycuber36 said:


> yo, u live close to the warehouse of speedcubeshop?? cool


no that is speedcube.au in australia


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 30, 2021)

@pjk (sorry for mention) can you add the Guhong V4 M to the Great cube section, in 3x3? It's an amazing cube for only 15 bucks!


----------



## Brackeys (Feb 14, 2021)

I am changing my cube because stickers peeled of and i know i can buy new stickers but i dont lik emy cube so i am gonna buy moyu rs3m


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 14, 2021)

Brackeys said:


> I am changing my cube because stickers peeled of and i know i can buy new stickers but i dont lik emy cube so i am gonna buy moyu rs3m


what do you have right now?


----------



## alexstore06 (Mar 29, 2021)

The following links are broken:

First budget 4x4
Great 4x4
First expert 4x4
First expert 7x7
Expert Square-1
Budget Pyraminx links to a 3x3
Great 7x7 discontinued indefinitely


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2021)

Will update this shortly.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 29, 2021)

Unless I am mistaken, it seems like the recommendations for 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 need some updating. 

Also, is the Tengyun v1 considered better than the v2?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 29, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Also, is the Tengyun v1 considered better than the v2?


it's controversial. Many prefer the overall feel of the v1(like me), but the performance of the v2 is prob better


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 29, 2021)

for 2x2 isnt the MS better than the yupo now?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> for 2x2 isnt the MS better than the yupo now?


yes, and so is the MGC. almost all of these recomendations are out of date.


----------



## alexstore06 (Mar 29, 2021)

Is the Valk 2M still the best 2x2? Hoping to get one soon


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 29, 2021)

Changes IMO:
Budget 2x2 : Qiyi MS
Expert 2x2: can we add another one? the mgc elite
Budget 3x3: Meilong M
Budget 4x4: Meilong M
Great 4x4: MGC 4x4
Great 5x5: MGC 5x5
Expert 6x6: MGC
Budget 6x6: YJ Yu---
Great 7x7: YJ Yufu
Great megaminx: YJ yuhu
expert megaminx: Dayan
Expert skewb: the moyu one (forgot the name)
Great pyra: bell v1
great sq1: YLM
expert sq1: cubicle labs volt v2


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 29, 2021)

alexstore06 said:


> Is the Valk 2M still the best 2x2? Hoping to get one soon


sorry for the double post
yes, I use it. 
its main competitor is the mgc elite


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 29, 2021)

Tengyun 2x2 is the best 2x2 in my opinion because of the feel. Valk 2 has the best performance but it's too heavy. MGC Elite has a corner breaking problem (i've broken 3 corners)


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 29, 2021)

Megaminx now should be Yuhu v2m for budget and Dayan v2m for best. Imo no other megaminx is worth buying for speedsolving purposes.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Expert skewb: the moyu one (forgot the name)


aoyan


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 29, 2021)

So, I'm about to start grinding 3x3, but I don't really like the turning of any of my current ones. The 3 I switch between are the Guhong v4, Gan 11, and Wrm 2020. Any suggestions? I'm about to purchase a cosmic Rs3m and see if I like it...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 29, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> So, I'm about to start grinding 3x3, but I don't really like the turning of any of my current ones. The 3 I switch between are the Guhong v4, Gan 11, and Wrm 2020. Any suggestions? I'm about to purchase a cosmic Rs3m and see if I like it...


the rs3m is very satisfying to turn IMO


----------



## qwr (Mar 29, 2021)

recommended mbld cubes: buy 10 meilongs for like $3 each at ziicube


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> recommended mbld cubes: buy 10 meilongs for like  $3 *less than $1* each at ziicube


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 29, 2021)

It is a shame they don't offer free shipping for very large orders


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 31, 2021)

ur buying 20 meilongs for 13 dollars mate, you should at least pay for shipping


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 31, 2021)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> ur buying 20 meilongs for 13 dollars mate, you should at least pay for shipping



"very large orders"


----------



## povlhp (Mar 31, 2021)

I do not like the complete recommendation of the RS3M.
Out of box it feels dry and has weak magnets. The Meilong 3M/QiYi MS and YLM are more my style - Stronger magnets, and slightly faster. It has the spring compression, so what ?

I am a relative n00b, only started in december, but I fail to see how the RS3M could beat much of what I have. I use regularly: Tengyun V1 (for most solves, low noise), GuHong V4M (light, fast, good magnets, for timed solves), GTS3M (for timed solves). My RS3M I use sometimes. It is smooth, but I can't make it fast enough. It is very heavy with the extra magnets, yet they ar enot as strong as GuHong V4M or GTS3M. I also have the Tengyun V2, and the discounts which are all pretty good (Meilong 3M, QiYi MS, YLM M (in order of preference)). Out of the box the 3 cheap ones are better than the RS3M for me.

So what is it that makes the RS3M so great that I can't see ?


----------



## povlhp (Mar 31, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> It is a shame they don't offer free shipping for very large orders


I hear you can negotiate price and shipping with them on large orders, say a box (not sure if that is 48 or 96) of the same cube. Maybe even with a mix of cubes if you put in an order of above $200.
But buying 10 cubes is not a big order for them, except maybe if you buy the current GAN flagship.


----------



## qwr (Mar 31, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> "very large orders"


if you buy hundreds of stock from a store, you can usually negotiate with them directly.


----------



## qwr (Mar 31, 2021)

povlhp said:


> I do not like the complete recommendation of the RS3M.
> Out of box it feels dry and has weak magnets. The Meilong 3M/QiYi MS and YLM are more my style - Stronger magnets, and slightly faster. It has the spring compression, so what ?
> 
> I am a relative n00b, only started in december, but I fail to see how the RS3M could beat much of what I have. I use regularly: Tengyun V1 (for most solves, low noise), GuHong V4M (light, fast, good magnets, for timed solves), GTS3M (for timed solves). My RS3M I use sometimes. It is smooth, but I can't make it fast enough. It is very heavy with the extra magnets, yet they ar enot as strong as GuHong V4M or GTS3M. I also have the Tengyun V2, and the discounts which are all pretty good (Meilong 3M, QiYi MS, YLM M (in order of preference)). Out of the box the 3 cheap ones are better than the RS3M for me.
> ...



I guess most people like it and it's good on a budget, though maybe the meilong m is an even better deal. I thought my rs3m was slow but after about 20 solves it suddenly gets faster for some reason. So try some breakin solves


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> if you buy hundreds of stock from a store, you can usually negotiate with them directly.



Yeah but often only if you buy a lot of the same thing, which I don't usually do. They didn't seem interested in lowering shipping for a large order containing all different things. Can't really blame them since it makes it a much harder order to fill


----------



## qwr (Mar 31, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Yeah but often only if you buy a lot of the same thing, which I don't usually do. They didn't seem interested in lowering shipping for a large order containing all different things. Can't really blame them since it makes it a much harder order to fill


ah ok. well ziicube is already the cheapest price for pretty much any cube so can't blame them


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> ah ok. well ziicube is already the cheapest price for pretty much any cube so can't blame them



Yup! hard to be upset with the prices they are offering, even with shipping


----------



## qwr (Mar 31, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Yup! hard to be upset with the prices they are offering, even with shipping


yes the shipping costs decrease the more you buy. and the US has no pesky VAT or any import tax like that unless you buy I think $800?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 31, 2021)

povlhp said:


> I do not like the complete recommendation of the RS3M.
> Out of box it feels dry and has weak magnets. The Meilong 3M/QiYi MS and YLM are more my style - Stronger magnets, and slightly faster. It has the spring compression, so what ?
> 
> I am a relative n00b, only started in december, but I fail to see how the RS3M could beat much of what I have. I use regularly: Tengyun V1 (for most solves, low noise), GuHong V4M (light, fast, good magnets, for timed solves), GTS3M (for timed solves). My RS3M I use sometimes. It is smooth, but I can't make it fast enough. It is very heavy with the extra magnets, yet they ar enot as strong as GuHong V4M or GTS3M. I also have the Tengyun V2, and the discounts which are all pretty good (Meilong 3M, QiYi MS, YLM M (in order of preference)). Out of the box the 3 cheap ones are better than the RS3M for me.
> ...


maybe you don't like the feeling that the RS3M provides.
Thats OK, everyone is different.
BTW you know you can purchase this for stronger magnets:








MoYu RS3 M+ Magnet Kit


The MoYu RS3 M+ Magnet Kit is a set of 26 very small magnets. These are intended to be used with the RS3 M 2020 and RS3 M 2021 (MagLev) to strengthen the magnetic feel. Simply open each edge, and place two of these inside, one on top of each of the existing magnets (on top of the plastic works...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## povlhp (Mar 31, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> maybe you don't like the feeling that the RS3M provides.
> Thats OK, everyone is different.
> BTW you know you can purchase this for stronger magnets:
> 
> ...


I am using 4x2mm magnets. N35. I did lube it faster. Still too slow. Just can’t make it like I want it.


----------



## qwr (Apr 1, 2021)

povlhp said:


> I am using 4x2mm magnets. N35. I did lube it faster. Still too slow. Just can’t make it like I want it.


Did you try loosening the cube a little and doing some breakin solves?


----------



## povlhp (Apr 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> Did you try loosening the cube a little and doing some breakin solves?


Did many solves on it. Gave it a lube job. So it is smooth. I think it will get too uncontrollable if I losen it much more. And I have plenty of fast easy turning cubes Tengyun V1, GuHong V4M, GTS3M. I know they are all more expensive.
Checked out the Meilong 3M, QiYi MS and YLM 3M against a stock RS3M. 
of these I actually think the Meilong was best out of the box with RS3M a little too lose and a little too much difference between colors. So QiYi MS is better out of the box. YLM was the worst of the 4.

I know all can be setup different, and I rarely find something that I feel is great out of the box. GTS3M and GuHong V4M were the closest. 

The advantage of the RS3M is clearly its dual adjustment system for custom setups. But the Meilong 3M is better out of box IMHO

And I can’t really make the RS3M 2020 fast enough for my taste.Others also says it slows down or gets slower or whatever. My custom has the very fast lube on tracks and fast lube on pieces (weight 0.1).


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 1, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Did many solves on it. Gave it a lube job. So it is smooth. I think it will get too uncontrollable if I losen it much more. And I have plenty of fast easy turning cubes Tengyun V1, GuHong V4M, GTS3M. I know they are all more expensive.
> Checked out the Meilong 3M, QiYi MS and YLM 3M against a stock RS3M.
> of these I actually think the Meilong was best out of the box with RS3M a little too lose and a little too much difference between colors. So QiYi MS is better out of the box. YLM was the worst of the 4.
> 
> ...


you must like the snappiness of the magnets. You will like the guhong


----------



## povlhp (Apr 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> you must like the snappiness of the magnets. You will like the guhong


Sure. I already have the GuHong - actually 2. But will either bring RS3M or QiYi MS to work as a dedicated cube there, when things open up hopefully in may.


----------



## qwr (Apr 2, 2021)

povlhp said:


> And I can’t really make the RS3M 2020 fast enough for my taste.Others also says it slows down or gets slower or whatever. My custom has the very fast lube on tracks and fast lube on pieces (weight 0.1).


Sometimes removing lube can also make the puzzle speed up, by virtue of too much lube slowing a puzzle down. My RS3M 2020 follow up post in the screws coming out thread talks about this.


----------



## povlhp (Apr 2, 2021)

I know many people feels the RS3M slows down with lube. But I tried a fresh dry one. It is the same. I can use it and get ok times. But it is just not my taste.


----------



## qwr (Apr 3, 2021)

povlhp said:


> I know many people feels the RS3M slows down with lube. But I tried a fresh dry one. It is the same. I can use it and get ok times. But it is just not my taste.


Ok. Sometimes it's just better to switch cubes than try to mold the cube into your liking. For the Tengyun v1 I recommend adding extra magnets since the stock magnets are extremely weak. I have a video on my channel on how to do that.
By the way, the original RS3M is quite speedy with lube so maybe you'd like that.


----------



## povlhp (Apr 3, 2021)

Added 2mm Ø4 N35 to my Tengyun V1. Still weak magnets. But I have learned to use it


----------



## brododragon (Apr 4, 2021)

anyone here have issues with the RS (is that what the gan cube is called?) being rlly bad at corner cutting? self magnetized btw, 98 magnets


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 4, 2021)

brododragon said:


> anyone here have issues with the RS (is that what the gan cube is called?) being rlly bad at corner cutting? self magnetized btw, 98 magnets


How bad is it? Are the small cuts still smooth?

(Still remember you getting that lol)


----------



## alexstore06 (Apr 4, 2021)

Question... is the original Volt considered better than the V2, or is this just out of date? Is there another Square-1 that's surpassed it for the "great" category?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 4, 2021)

alexstore06 said:


> Question... is the original Volt considered better than the V2, or is this just out of date? Is there another Square-1 that's surpassed it for the "great" category?


No, that list hasn't been updated for awhile. The v2 is definitely better than the v1, especially because you can get it factory-magnetized.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 4, 2021)

alexstore06 said:


> Question... is the original Volt considered better than the V2, or is this just out of date? Is there another Square-1 that's surpassed it for the "great" category?


the v2 is better, but you might want to wait for the MGC


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Icubez said:


> I Like The Valk 2x2 But It Has Lots Of Lockups


mine hardly locks up
(it does have internal lockups sometimes because it has a defected core, but thats a different story.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 5, 2021)

Icubez said:


> I Like The Valk 2x2 But It Has Lots Of Lockups


I Like To Capitalize Every Word


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Icubez said:


> I Like The Valk 2x2 But It Has Lots Of Lockups


If you set it up the right way, it doesn’t.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 5, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I Like To Capitalize Every Word


I don't but


DNF_Cuber said:


> I Like To Think That Every Word Is A Proper Noun.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 5, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> How bad is it? Are the small cuts still smooth?
> 
> (Still remember you getting that lol)


i mean, small cuts are alright, but it cant do something like 45 or maybe even less. even with it all the way loose it doesnt cut nicely


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 5, 2021)

brododragon said:


> i mean, small cuts are alright, but it cant do something like 45 or maybe even less. even with it all the way loose it doesnt cut nicely


that's an RS for you. Also how am I expected to recognize that PFP?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> that's an RS for you.


I was about to respond with that same exact line, but then I scrolled down


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 5, 2021)

brododragon said:


> i mean, small cuts are alright, but it cant do something like 45 or maybe even less. even with it all the way loose it doesnt cut nicely


RIP. Lubed?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> that's an RS for you. Also how am I expected to recognize that PFP?


ah, sad. ill fix my pfp when i get a chance


----------



## Fast Nelson (Apr 6, 2021)

Does anyone know is the MoYu Cubing Classroom Square-1 good? Thx


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 6, 2021)

Fast Nelson said:


> Does anyone know is the MoYu Cubing Classroom Square-1 good? Thx


Not really that good I think. They’re decent for NxN (think it’s the meilongs) but not sure for square 1


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 6, 2021)

Fast Nelson said:


> Does anyone know is the MoYu Cubing Classroom Square-1 good? Thx


wait for the MGC, but if you want a cheap one now, get the YLM


----------



## Fast Nelson (Apr 6, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> wait for the MGC, but if you want a cheap one now, get the YLM


Thx  But when will the MGC release?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 6, 2021)

Fast Nelson said:


> Thx  But when will the MGC release?


there is no set release date. It is in the stage where it could drop at any time.
all work on the cube is done.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 6, 2021)

Fast Nelson said:


> Thx  But when will the MGC release?


The YLM is already really good - if you're looking for a sq1, just go ahead and buy one now.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 6, 2021)

Tabe said:


> The YLM is already really good - if you're looking for a sq1, just go ahead and buy one now.


the YLM has core stripping problems and it does not cornercut


----------



## Tabe (Apr 6, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> the YLM has core stripping problems and it does not cornercut


And yet it's still better than a cube you can't currently buy.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 6, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> wait for the MGC, but if you want a cheap one now, get the YLM
> 
> 
> Tabe said:
> ...


----------



## alexstore06 (Apr 12, 2021)

What's a good ~$20 range 4x4?


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 12, 2021)

alexstore06 said:


> What's a good ~$20 range 4x4?


 
MGC 4x4


----------



## alexstore06 (Apr 12, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> MGC 4x4


same with 5x5-7x7? Just checked, and I'm willing to pay for the MGC 5x5 and 6x6, but the MGC 7x7 is $40... anything good for $20-30-ish or will it just be a crappy cube?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 12, 2021)

alexstore06 said:


> same with 5x5-7x7? Just checked, and I'm willing to pay for the MGC 5x5 and 6x6, but the MGC 7x7 is $40... anything good for $20-30-ish or will it just be a crappy cube?


there is the YJ YuFu 7x7. Its just the lower end version of the MGC and many poeple say its almost identical. It does have this problem where the center cap keeps poppong off, but its not on all of them and there are easy fixes.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 12, 2021)

alexstore06 said:


> same with 5x5-7x7? Just checked, and I'm willing to pay for the MGC 5x5 and 6x6, but the MGC 7x7 is $40... anything good for $20-30-ish or will it just be a crappy cube?


Probably would just be worth it to buy the mgcs. Especially with big cubes, budget cubes aren’t very good.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 12, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Probably would just be worth it to buy the mgcs. Especially with big cubes, budget cubes aren’t very good.


I feel like that’s exclusive to big cubes. Budget 2x2s and 3x3s are really good.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 13, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I feel like that’s exclusive to big cubes. Budget 2x2s and 3x3s are really good.


Yeah. In my opinion, the Yuxin little magic M and the thunderclap v1 (old but great) are both some of the best 3x3s. Same goes for 2x2: The YJ yupo is my main.


----------



## qwr (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm thinking about biting the bullet and actually getting my first GAN cube, the 11 M Duo. (Well, I need to wait for my meme gan cube to come first. video on that coming)
what do you guys think


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 25, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm thinking about biting the bullet and actually getting my first GAN cube, the 11 M Duo. (Well, I need to wait for my meme gan cube to come first. video on that coming)
> what do you guys think


Your Call!


----------



## Gerry (May 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm thinking about biting the bullet and actually getting my first GAN cube, the 11 M Duo. (Well, I need to wait for my meme gan cube to come first. video on that coming)
> what do you guys think


In my noobie opinion I say do it. I was thinking a lot about it myself, and decided Gan is worth it overall. For 3x3s. other puzzles I'm still undecided.

1. (Price) Gan is overpriced and you pay for more than you need. True, the cost of the bag, and plastic box adds onto the price. However if it was cheaper without the bag/box, aren't you going to get a bag or box anyway to protect your expensive cube? Probably. Only thing that you really are over paying for is that smartphone type unboxing, the slow reveal. Which is still cool if you keep the packaging like I do.

1.b.(Price) The Quality control that you get with that price. I watched a few different factory tour walk throughs. The cheaper cubes, are quickly assembled and move on to the next phase. Gan however, they look for flaws, and make sure the cube is within certain specs as they are assembled. They literally make sure every single cube is perfect. Even down to the weight within .2 grams. Same with stickering, each cube is done one by one, and they make sure the stickers are perfect.

2.(Time needed for maintenance) Much lower than any others. This is because there is no need to worry about equal tensioning. The tensions are preset. Tear it down, and put it back together in a couple minutes. As a noob I really love this, because I find it very hard to find even tensions on all sides. This also means you don't need to find that sweet spot again either, between unstable, and corner cutting. That sweet spot is marked for you with the preset tensions. This is awesome when experimenting with lubes too. Or if you make a mistake and overlube, or grab the wrong lube. Easy redo.

3. (Hardware issues) Can't strip a core that has no threads. Also, less things to lose when you drop something. Your spring, screw and washer aren't going to fly off in 3 different directions. No screws to work themselves loose.

4. (Magnets) No comments. None of my cubes have adjustable magnets, so no idea on the Duos inability to swap. I've also never experienced core magnets in a 3x3.

The only downfall I can think of, is that if you don't share the same concept of the sweet spot. No way to tighten, or loosen beyond the presets. 

After I heard people say that Gan is the Apple of cubing, I really tried to hate Gan, because I really hate Apple. But I just can't. Instead, I would say they are the swiss watch makers of cubing. Expensive, innovative, and high quality. You are not just paying for the name.


----------



## qwr (May 4, 2021)

I agree with your sentiment. GAN cubes are expensive but have proven themselves time and time again in competition as world class cubes. Plus for people who say GAN isn't innovative, the GES system and now the core magnets are real examples of innovation. 
I used to hate on apple but I don't really any more. Even as an android user, I can recognize that their iphone video and photo quality is top notch and they really nail UX. Especially for things like facetime and the superb image quality, and the genuinely top build quality of the latest iphones, I can genuinely see why it is worth the pricetag. (I'm not so enthusiastic about macbooks, which don't impress me in specs)


----------



## ender9994 (May 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm thinking about biting the bullet and actually getting my first GAN cube, the 11 M Duo. (Well, I need to wait for my meme gan cube to come first. video on that coming)
> what do you guys think



If you are thinking of getting a GAN puzzle, I would also recommend their earlier puzzles, the GANpuzzle 1 and 2 3x3's. It can out at the same time as the Zhanchi and was supposed to be one of its competitors (It wasn't lol).


----------



## qwr (May 4, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> If you are thinking of getting a GAN puzzle, I would also recommend their earlier puzzles, the GANpuzzle 1 and 2 3x3's. It can out at the same time as the Zhanchi and was supposed to be one of its competitors (It wasn't lol).


yeah I think I ordered the Gans III for a meme unboxing


----------



## Gerry (May 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> I agree with your sentiment. GAN cubes are expensive but have proven themselves time and time again in competition as world class cubes. Plus for people who say GAN isn't innovative, the GES system and now the core magnets are real examples of innovation.
> I used to hate on apple but I don't really any more. Even as an android user, I can recognize that their iphone video and photo quality is top notch and they really nail UX. Especially for things like facetime and the superb image quality, and the genuinely top build quality of the latest iphones, I can genuinely see why it is worth the pricetag. (I'm not so enthusiastic about macbooks, which don't impress me in specs)



I forgot about the phones, the phones are decent. Although they are still expensive, but they don't seem like it because a lot of Android phones have crazy prices too. Once smartphones become old, I think we'll see that Android will drop and Apple won't. Kind of like Desktops, and then Laptops did. 

It's the desktops, and laptops that I find unimpressive for the price from Apple. Even my workplace that is full of Apple lovers have switched from Macbooks. 

Another thought I have on the Duo, is that you can think of the Pro as magnet insurance. Are you sure that the magnets on the Duo are perfect as they are? If not, you can pay a little more as insurance and get the Pro so if the magnets aren't as you wish, you can change them.


----------



## thelargeman2048 (May 5, 2021)

I'm looking for an airy cube like a gan but without a gan price tag. Any suggestions?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 5, 2021)

thelargeman2048 said:


> I'm looking for an airy cube like a gan but without a gan price tag. Any suggestions?


RS3M 2020


----------



## JohnnyReggae (May 5, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> RS3M 2020


The RS3M 2020 is no where near a GAN. Yes it's a great budget cube and that's it.



thelargeman2048 said:


> I'm looking for an airy cube like a gan but without a gan price tag. Any suggestions?


Dayan TengYun possibly....


----------



## povlhp (May 5, 2021)

thelargeman2048 said:


> I'm looking for an airy cube like a gan but without a gan price tag. Any suggestions?



What thing from the GAN do you like ?

GuHong V4M is fast, strong magnets, and a weight down near the 11M.

You can also get the Rubik's SPeedCube - made by GAN, but it predates magnets.

RS3M is a solid feeling cube, weak magnets, so even heavier after adding more magnets. The RS3M is a platform that can be modified and adjusted. It is NOT that good out of the box, I think Moyu Meiling 3M is better out of the box than Moyu RS3M 2020. Lube and magnets makes the RS3M very different.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 5, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> RS3M 2020


rs3m is not really airy...


JohnnyReggae said:


> The RS3M 2020 is no where near a GAN. Yes it's a great budget cube and that's it.
> 
> 
> Dayan TengYun possibly....


It is just like the original Gan X, but not too much like the newer releases which are more "airy"
Guhong or tengyun is a good idea


----------



## povlhp (May 5, 2021)

Can't we agree, that the RS3M 2020 is NOT the best cube for a beginner - at least out of box without extra magnets and lube.

Personally I think the cheaper Moyu Meilong 3M / QiYi MS are much better out of the box. They are pretty different, with the MS being the one closer to the RS3M. And the Meilong closer to GuHong V4M.

I bought 4x RS3M, sold one unopened to a colleague, have one unopened. have one stock settings, and finally I have one with 2mm N35 magnets, and the best lube job I could give it. My colleagues (another bought himself) do NOT touch the settings. One brought me his when it had become too lose. Told him to just tigthen screws. But ended up lubing it as well. And he could not recognize it, it was so much better than it had been when new.

I main the GuHong V4M (have an extra unopened), do occastionally use the GTS3M which is in the same style slightly slower turning, slightly weaker magnets. Sometimes I use the RS3M for video as it lost its sticker, and the colors are good. The GuHong is ever so slightly translucent. I have the Thunderclap V3M I use in the car, YLM at office, QiYi MS I use at home office. I use the TengYun V1 for more silent solves in front of the TV. Never really started using my TengYun V2M. The Meilong 3M in box, just used it for a few solves.

I do have something to use for comparison.


----------



## Gerry (May 5, 2021)

I'm too new to understand what you are meaning in terms of feel. However I have noticed something with the RS3M 2020, the Gan 356m, and the YJ Sulong and it's lube related. I believe it's all to do with the surface area of the pieces. Using medium lube on all 3 to see the differences.

Gan, with it's honey comb has little surface area. Meaning it's going to be fast with or without lube. Relative to the others, even a medium lube is still fast. (The lube seems to last longer as well, the indents of the honeycomb keep the lube inside the puzzle nicely.)

Sulong has a flat surface area, kind of a baseline of the three. Fast without lube, and the lube acts exactly as described. Medium lube is medium. It's slower than in the Gan, but faster than in the RS3M 2020. (The lube does not last as long, it kind of leaks out in all directions, and ends up on the stickers.)

RS3M 2020 has grooves. Meaning it has the most surface area of the 3. Fast without lube, but when lube is added, because of so much surface area, there is more lube that interacts with the pieces. It kind of multiplies the effect of the lube. The medium lube acts like a heavier lube. (The lube lasts the longest in this puzzle I found. The grooves keep the lube in the puzzle very well.)

Of course this may not be perfect as there are variables that are not considered, such as magnet strength. But I found it interesting enough to share when deciding on a cube. 

The reason I'm mentioning this, is that I heard the RS3M 2020, is as good as a Gan. So I had to try it. Out of the box I liked it, but it needed tuning. After tuning it, I found I hated the spring noise. So I lubed it and immediately regretted it, because I have no fast lubes, and now it's as slow as mollasses. One drop of medium, felt like I added honey to it.

Also the Gan 356 M is a Gan cube without the Gan price. Mine was half the price of the 11 M Pro.


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 5, 2021)

thelargeman2048 said:


> I'm looking for an airy cube like a gan but without a gan price tag. Any suggestions?


Dayan Tengyun, Gan 356 M, or even a Dayan Guhong V3 for a budget option. I'm a Dayan fan now


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 5, 2021)

thelargeman2048 said:


> I'm looking for an airy cube like a gan but without a gan price tag. Any suggestions?


I vote for the Dayan GuHong V4 in this category. It’s like and airy like gan cubes and does sort of have that paper like feeling which I think feels similar to GAN. Lots of people where comparing the guhong v4 to the 11M pro when it came out so that’s validation of the recommendation also.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 6, 2021)

qwr said:


> I'm thinking about biting the bullet and actually getting my first GAN cube, the 11 M Duo. (Well, I need to wait for my meme gan cube to come first. video on that coming)
> what do you guys think



Don't overlook the 356 M Lite, it's $30 and (imo) one of the best Gan cubes. I've bought 3 of them now because they just work great out of the box, no need to adjust anything. 

it's Gan, it's magnetic, it works great, turns smooth, etc etc. And you can get the black internals if you're interested in that. The Duo is just white.


----------



## LBr (May 7, 2021)

thelargeman2048 said:


> I'm looking for an airy cube like a gan but without a gan price tag. Any suggestions?


I think it would be safer to at least try either the Monster Go Magnetic of the MS3-V1M, because they have links to gan and would probably feel similar


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 9, 2021)

So I was thinking about getting the Aosu WRM, but is the Ambition better?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (May 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> So I was thinking about getting the Aosu WRM, but is the Ambition better?


I've been thinking similarly, but I was also wondering how the ambition compares to my current main the MGC.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 9, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I've been thinking similarly, but I was also wondering how the ambition compares to my current main the MGC.


I main the Valk 4, and the middle magnets are just wayyy too strong for me, and it’s too slow, so I need something new.


----------



## qwr (May 10, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Don't overlook the 356 M Lite, it's $30 and (imo) one of the best Gan cubes. I've bought 3 of them now because they just work great out of the box, no need to adjust anything.
> 
> it's Gan, it's magnetic, it works great, turns smooth, etc etc. And you can get the black internals if you're interested in that. The Duo is just white.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'm not a stickler about internals color although the sticker less with black internals GAN look is iconic.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 10, 2021)

I really like when it's stickered and the internal plastic is white but the external plastic is black.

idk why but I think that just looks so cool.



MGC, Shengshou Mr M, Dayan,.. a lot of cubes these days have that look. They're insta-buys for me,.... _I'm weak!_

Black external and colored internals I always want to get. My Gan infinity I got with purple internals and black external.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 10, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I really like when it's stickered and the internal plastic is white but the external plastic is black.
> 
> idk why but I think that just looks so cool.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm seriously considering getting a stickered Tengy V1 just because it looks so gorgeous. And I love the feel of Tengyun cubes.


----------



## qwr (May 10, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I really like when it's stickered and the internal plastic is white but the external plastic is black.


Oh yeah, my Little Magic 2x2, a $5 budget 2x2, has that look and it's cool. The cube has a very smooth turning and would feel much more premium if the plastic weren't so thin and creaky.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 10, 2021)

thin and creaky is my Gan 251M 2x2, lol. It feels so hollow and brittle I don't like it. 

I like the Qiyi and MGC 2x2 magnetics I got a lot more. _A Lot_ more.


----------



## LBr (May 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I main the Valk 4, and the middle magnets are just wayyy too strong for me, and it’s too slow, so I need something new.


From what i've seen on yt, the mgc is a fast cube, especially when compared to the valk, so it may be the best option for you.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 11, 2021)

LBr said:


> From what i've seen on yt, the mgc is a fast cube, especially when compared to the valk, so it may be the best option for you.


From personal experience, the MGC isn't nearly as fast as people say it is. I've mained the MGC for a year and if anything I find the cube too slow. And no i'm not spoiled by the speed of other cubes, in fact I main a valk elite for 3x3 which is generally considered slow/moderate speed.

That being said, it is a great cube and it is my main. I do not own an Aosu wrm but i've tried it and I still prefer the MGC. The WRM is basically a flexier version of the MGC for over twice the price.

I've not tried the XMD Ambition, but many top level solvers have switched to it making me think that it might be the best 4x4.


----------



## tetraaa (May 12, 2021)

It may just be me, but I actually hate my Yuxin Cloud 5x5. I tried putting lube in, breaking it in, doing a million and one solves, and it's not any good. Plus, one of the red side tiles are darker than the rest, which just adds insult to injury.


----------



## povlhp (May 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> From personal experience, the MGC isn't nearly as fast as people say it is. I've mained the MGC for a year and if anything I find the cube too slow. And no i'm not spoiled by the speed of other cubes, in fact I main a valk elite for 3x3 which is generally considered slow/moderate speed.
> 
> That being said, it is a great cube and it is my main. I do not own an Aosu wrm but i've tried it and I still prefer the MGC. The WRM is basically a flexier version of the MGC for over twice the price.
> 
> I've not tried the XMD Ambition, but many top level solvers have switched to it making me think that it might be the best 4x4.


Outer layer is OK fast. Inner layers are slower, and like to stay together, making it great for Roux solving in the end.


----------



## alexstore06 (May 25, 2021)

pjk said:


> Will update this shortly.


Any update?


----------



## White KB (May 25, 2021)

pjk said:


> *Recommended Skewb:*
> 
> Budget: QiYi QiCheng Skewb - $7.50
> Great: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99
> Expert: X Man Wingy Skewb - $31.95


I think the expert one is supposed to be GAN Magnetic Skewb, based on the link.


----------



## qwr (May 25, 2021)

pjk said:


> *Recommended 2x2x2:*
> 
> Budget: YJ YuPo V2M - $6.95
> Great: MGC 2x2 - $9.99
> ...



These are my recommendations based on my personal experience and mostly what other people have said.

2x2: Add Meilong M 2x2 into budget.

3x3: Add Meilong M into budget. Also I argue the RS3M 2020 belongs in budget category and Tengyun goes in midrange, although not many top solvers have adapted it. I would throw in the valk 3m at $25 in midrange just because of how popular it still is.

4x4: I think thunderclap and wuque are a little outdated, maybe recommend the mini yj 4x4 instead of mini thunderclap.

5x5: I would guess the little magic (non magnetic) 5x5 is better than the cloud, but i'm not sure.

6x6: replace shadow with MGC 6x6

7x7: Hays7 is outdated. Put in MGC 7x7

megaminx: you HAVE TO add the yuhu v2. Also the new dayan megaminx has good reviews so that also goes in expert.



Also I think it's extremely important for beginners to know that budget 2x2s and 3x3s are outstanding in performance, but budget cubes get worse the bigger the cube gets. Budget 4x4s and 5x5s are only ok and budget 6x6s and 7x7s are pretty garbo.

If you guys agree with my assessment, which I think you will because everything I've said is mainstream, let me know.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 25, 2021)

A list with non wca puzzles would also be pretty cool. There’s less variety in what you can get but it would be nice to get an idea of what the meta is for events like kilominx or master pyra


----------



## povlhp (May 25, 2021)

I agree with qwt.
4x4 - 7x7 - We need to have the MGC at top tier. The Zhilong Mini at least as great options.
YuHu V2M is the most recommended Megaminx. Should be listed

But for 2x2 Expert, most says MGC Elite. So at least add that as a second option. Mine is great.
A Yuhu V2m that has been loosened up a bit and received a lube job is VERY good. Better than MGC Elite unless the elite has been setup.

Meilong 3M as a budget 3x3 option. Many recommends YLM here as well, I have it and do not like it. Prefers QiYi MS, but Meilong cheaper and still good.

How about Ultra-Budget non-magnetized for giveaway ? Meilong 3C for sure, but what about the other $0.70 options from ziicube ? QiYi Sail-W vs Warrior-S ? 

And keychain/pocket cubes ? The GAN is fine after setup. Meilong 45mm is too lose IMHO, but OK.

I am one of those RS3M owners (one lubed and better magnets, one stock) that think it is overrated. It has the spring compression system, but apart from that, it is not that great. Feels more solid and heavy. GuHong V4M is a great low/mid level cube if you do not have the rough turning that breaks centers.
Why is the Tengyun V2M not in here ? Often recommended. And I like it.

And get ready to update Square-1 with MGC. I am eagerly awaiting it. Maybe a recommendation to wait if you want expert level. It is up for preorder at $20. Rumrs says it will open up for new world records.


----------



## HumbleZ (May 28, 2021)

I am returning to the speedcubing scene after a few years. I used to solve on a Cubicle Silk Custom Modded Zhanchi but now I need a new cube. 
If anyone is familiar with the cube I used to solve with, can you provide me a suggestion of a best new cube. There is no price limit and I am willing to try a few cubes. 

Based on memory, the Silk Zhanchi sacrificed alittle speed for more stability and was quiet compared to the original 2012 Zhanchi. So I am looking for something that is new that has a similar style.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 28, 2021)

HumbleZ said:


> I am returning to the speedcubing scene after a few years. I used to solve on a Cubicle Silk Custom Modded Zhanchi but now I need a new cube.
> If anyone is familiar with the cube I used to solve with, can you provide me a suggestion of a best new cube. There is no price limit and I am willing to try a few cubes.
> 
> Based on memory, the Silk Zhanchi sacrificed alittle speed for more stability and was quiet compared to the original 2012 Zhanchi. So I am looking for something that is new that has a similar style.


Welcome back!

Haven't been cubing for that long, but I think I know what you are talking about. So a few cubes came to mind. 
Valk 3 elite: It is more on the stable side and was Qiyi's 2019 Flagship. This one has a unique edge-center magnet system as well as the normal edge-corner system.
Dayan Tengyun v2: This is the last Dayan flagship. It is on the faster side, but its one of the quietest cubes on the market (behind the Tengyun v1) It is a hit or miss though.
Dayan Zanchi Pro M: This is the latest Dayan flagship. So far it is currently on pre-order (I am pretty sure) They say its a lighter tengyun v2 with a more classic dayan plastic feel.

All of these cubes have adjustable tensions and magnets. The one with the easiest system for both magnets and tension is the Zanchi (as I have heard)


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

HumbleZ said:


> I am returning to the speedcubing scene after a few years. I used to solve on a Cubicle Silk Custom Modded Zhanchi but now I need a new cube.
> If anyone is familiar with the cube I used to solve with, can you provide me a suggestion of a best new cube. There is no price limit and I am willing to try a few cubes.
> 
> Based on memory, the Silk Zhanchi sacrificed alittle speed for more stability and was quiet compared to the original 2012 Zhanchi. So I am looking for something that is new that has a similar style.


You might enjoy the original Valk 3 M. It's very stable and moderately fast. (The Elite is also good and it's my main but most people seem to prefer the original)

Also, the Tornado V2 (which is on pre-order) is Qiyi's most recent flagship, but I do not know much about it. Definitely worth checking out though, from what I've heard it's very promising.

The Zhanchi Pro is another option if you want to try Dayan's newest flagship.


----------



## HumbleZ (May 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> You might enjoy the original Valk 3 M. (the Elite is also good and it's my main but most people seem to prefer the original)
> 
> Also, the Tornado V2 (which is on pre-order) is Qiyi's most recent flagship, but I do not know much about it. Definitely worth checking out though, from what I've heard it's very promising.



What is the difference between the Elite and the regular 3 M?


SH03L4C3 said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Haven't been cubing for that long, but I think I know what you are talking about. So a few cubes came to mind.
> Valk 3 elite: It is more on the stable side and was Qiyi's 2019 Flagship. This one has a unique edge-center magnet system as well as the normal edge-corner system.
> ...


I been hearing alot of mix reviews about the new Zhanchi. I am thinking of buying it though just because my original speedcube was a Zhanchi


On the side, I been hearing good things about hte Gan 11M pro. I hear its fast and stable.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

HumbleZ said:


> What is the difference between the Elite and the regular 3 M?



The Elite is a faster and has more of a crisp feeling and isn't naturally as stable. By this I mean that the 90-something magnets in the edges, corners, and centers is what really makes the cube stable, not the cube itself. So with weak magnets (which you can swap to with the included magnet set) the cube isn't that stable. Compared to the Valk, where even the nonmagnetic version is very stable. The original Valk is blockier and more controllable. Both cubes perform great, you can't really go wrong with either, so it's just personal preference.



> On the side, I been hearing good things about hte Gan 11M pro. I hear its fast and stable.



Gan 11 M Pro is a good cube. I used to hate Gan 3x3's because of how flexible and flimsy they are (IMO their 356 XS is awful for this reason), but the 11 M Pro is very stable while still being fast. Similarly to the Valk Elite, however, it is mostly the magnets (both corner/edge and corner/core) that keep the cube stable and not the cube itself.


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 28, 2021)

I think it's time to start recommending the Tornado V2 M, but it may be too early to tell since there are so few reviews.


----------



## pyrapyravince (May 28, 2021)

Trying to find a budget magnetic main.
Qiyi ms 3x3, rs3m 2020, magnetic yuxin, or mfjs meilong 3m?

so price. MFJS is the cheapest, yuxin is the middle, and rs3m is the most expensive.

the reason I'm really indecisive right now is that the rs3m is apparently the best budget cube, but it has a stripped core issue. Also, the magnets are weak. 
The MFJS is cheaper but less smooth; though that's not really a problem. 
A lot of people really like the yuxin little magic without magnets, so I'm wondering if the magnetic version would be good.

So which should I get? Can I get cube stats? Does the MFJS have stronger magnets than the rs3m?


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 28, 2021)

pyrapyravince said:


> Trying to find a budget magnetic main.
> Qiyi ms 3x3, rs3m 2020, magnetic yuxin, or mfjs meilong 3m?
> 
> so price. MFJS is the cheapest, yuxin is the middle, and rs3m is the most expensive.
> ...


Here is my gathered info from reviewers and the community, might not be what you think

Meilong M: Cheap: Well-performing, Slightly sandy, No customization, Stronger magnets
Yuxin Little Magic M: Fast, No customization, Very strong magnets
RS3 M: Fast, Smooth, Customization, Medium magnets (People say they're weak because they're too used to strong magnets), Relatively uncommon screw stripping issue


----------



## qwr (May 28, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> I think it's time to start recommending the Tornado V2 M, but it may be too early to tell since there are so few reviews.


definitely too early.


povlhp said:


> Meilong 3M as a budget 3x3 option. Many recommends YLM here as well, I have it and do not like it. Prefers QiYi MS, but Meilong cheaper and still good.
> 
> How about Ultra-Budget non-magnetized for giveaway ? Meilong 3C for sure, but what about the other $0.70 options from ziicube ? QiYi Sail-W vs Warrior-S ?


I like the little magic M and I think it's decent enough performing to be on the list.
I also agree with ultra budget. All those you listed are perfect for beginners.


----------



## pyrapyravince (May 28, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Here is my gathered info from reviewers and the community, might not be what you think
> 
> Meilong M: Cheap: Well-performing, Slightly sandy, No customization, Stronger magnets
> Yuxin Little Magic M: Fast, No customization, Very strong magnets
> RS3 M: Fast, Smooth, Customization, Medium magnets (People say they're weak because they're too used to strong magnets), Relatively uncommon screw stripping issue


 the meilongs sandy problem can be solved with some dnm 37.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2021)

The old list is out of date and so is my old one so here goes another one

3x3:
Budget: Meilong M, Qiyi MS
Great: Wuwei, Guhong v4, RS3M 2020
Expert: Too many to count, it's worth doing your own research here

2x2:
Budget: Yupo v2 M, Qiyi MS
Great: Original MGC
Expert: MGC Elite 2x2, Valk 2, Gan 251, Flare, Xinghen TSM, Tengyun

4x4:
Budget: Little Magic M, Qiyi MS
Great: Zhilong M, Meilong M,
Expert: Aosu GTS2 M, MGC, Ambition, Valk 4

5x5:
Budget: Qiyi MS, Little Magic M
Great: Yuchuang v2 M
Expert: MGC, Valk 5, Aochuang GTS M, Aochuang WRM

6x6:
Budget: Little Magic M
Great: Yushi v2 M, Shadow
Expert: MGC

7x7:
Budget: Yufu v2 M
Great: Hays 7 M, Aofu GTS M
Expert: MGC, Spark

Square 1:
Budget: Qifa
Great: Little Magic M
Expert: MGC, Volt v2

Mega:
Budget: Little Magic
Great: Galaxy v1
Expert: Yuhu v2, Galaxy v2, Gan, Dayan v2 (Not sure about this one, haven't tried it yet)

Pyra:
Budget: Yulong v2, Qiyi MS
Great: Yuxin Huanglong
Expert: Bell v2, Bell v1, Gan, Mr. M

Skewb:
Budget: Little Magic
Great: Moyu Magnetic
Expert: Aoyan, Wingy, Gan

Clock:
Budget: Lingao
Great: Shengshou
Expert: Qiyi

Before you go typing away about me putting cheaper cubes in the expert category than those in the great category yes I know that. The budget category is the only one that I used price to decide what goes in it. Expert and Great are both based completely on pure performance. Yes, I know that this isn't the system pjk used.

If you have any additional insight on these puzzles (or on some non-wca puzzles) please share it in the thread as the more information people have the more likely they are to pick a puzzle they enjoy.


----------



## qwr (May 29, 2021)

is the yuxin cloud any good? same with yushi 6x6.

maybe there should be an ultra budget non magnetic category for people who just want a puzzle for casual solving.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 29, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> The old list is out of date and so is my old one so here goes another one
> 
> 3x3:
> Budget: Meilong M
> ...


Great list. The only thing I can suggest is to put the MS series in Budget for 2-5 and Pyraminx.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 29, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> The old list is out of date and so is my old one so here goes another one
> 
> 3x3:
> Budget: Meilong M
> ...


Good list. I would suggest you add the Tengyun 2x2, MGC and Ambition 4x4, and the Gan and Mr. M pyras


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> is the yuxin cloud any good? same with yushi 6x6.
> 
> maybe there should be an ultra budget non magnetic category for people who just want a puzzle for casual solving.


The yuxin cloud is pretty good, especially for its age, but it's not super great compared to any magnetic counterpart.

As for the yushi, I would actually say it's the second-best on the market. I mained it for a while before the MGC came out and its still solid to this day. I can certainly tell you that it's a fantastic puzzle, and so will @Tabe who also mained it for a while. 

As for the ultra budget stuff It's not a huge deal which one you get, so picking the cheapest thing on the website will suffice (except for that one tiny 6x6, that one sucks)


Nmile7300 said:


> Great list. The only thing I can suggest is to put the MS series in Budget for 2-5 and Pyraminx.


I actually kind of forgot about those cubes, but they are on the list now.


zzoomer said:


> Good list. I would suggest you add the Tengyun 2x2, MGC and Ambition 4x4, and the Gan and Mr. M pyras


Which MGC? There's literally one for every "good" event. I'll add the rest though. The tengyun has been a pretty good niche pick since its come out, and I hope to try one someday.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> is the yuxin cloud any good? same with yushi 6x6.


I have heard good things about the yushi. Best budget 6x6


----------



## Scollier (May 29, 2021)

Out of all of the 9x9s, the YLM is probably the best, right? It seems to have the best customer ratings on TC.


----------



## CFOP INC (May 29, 2021)

My brother has been wanting to get a new skewb for a while but he's not sure which is the best one


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 29, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Out of all of the 9x9s, the YLM is probably the best, right? It seems to have the best customer ratings on TC.


I have the MF9 (basically the same as a Meilong), and it’s much smaller, and it still has very good performance.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2021)

sCs said:


> My brother has been wanting to get a new skewb for a while but he's not sure which is the best one


Just get the aoyan. The gan is pretty expensive and I still use the aoyan to this day, I think it's slightly better than the wingy but I haven't tried the gan skewb. However, I would keep in mind gan never made a skewb, and moyu has made plenty that was/is top of the line for their times.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 29, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Which MGC? There's literally one for every "good" event.


Sorry for not being more specific. I was referring to the MGC 4x4.


----------



## Scollier (May 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have the MF9 (basically the same as a Meilong), and it’s much smaller, and it still has very good performance.


I saw that, but...


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 29, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I saw that, but...
> 
> View attachment 15866


Like I said, the Meilong is basically the same thing, so you could get that.









MFJS MeiLong 9x9


The MFJS MeiLong 9x9 is a new, speed solvable 9x9 from Mofang Jiaoshi. At 74mm it is easily the smallest 9x9 currently being produced and fits comfortable in your hands. This puzzle comes in vibrant stickerless bright shades.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Like I said, the Meilong is basically the same thing, so you could get that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


much cheaper too
EDIT: compared to the YLM @BenChristman1


----------



## Scollier (May 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> much cheaper too
> EDIT: compared to the YLM @BenChristman1


No, they're the same price...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 29, 2021)

Scollier said:


> No, they're the same price...
> 
> View attachment 15868View attachment 15869


oh I thought the little magic big cubes were more expensive


----------



## Fast Tim (May 30, 2021)

Any 4x4 recommendations? Price doesn’t matter much but if there’re two with similar performances, I’ll go for the cheaper one. Btw I have started 4x4 long time ago, but with a non-magnetic trash cube which has bad corner


----------



## Fast Tim (May 30, 2021)

Fast Tim said:


> Any 4x4 recommendations? Price doesn’t matter much but if there’re two with similar performances, I’ll go for the cheaper one. Btw I have started 4x4 long time ago, but with a non-magnetic trash cube which has bad corner


corner cutting*
sorry for the typo


----------



## povlhp (May 30, 2021)

MGC is recommended for 4x4 and up. To me the 4x4 was the worst of the bigger mgc out of the box. Now broken in it is fine. 
it is way better than the bad RS4M.


----------



## Fast Tim (May 30, 2021)

povlhp said:


> MGC is recommended for 4x4 and up. To me the 4x4 was the worst of the bigger mgc out of the box. Now broken in it is fine.
> it is way better than the bad RS4M.


Oh nice thx


----------



## Fast Tim (May 30, 2021)

Just for reference, there’s a cube shop in Hong Kong where I always buy cubes from, here’s the website: https://www.cubersshophk.store/


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 30, 2021)

Fast Tim said:


> Any 4x4 recommendations? Price doesn’t matter much but if there’re two with similar performances, I’ll go for the cheaper one. Btw I have started 4x4 long time ago, but with a non-magnetic trash cube which has bad corner


you should try the new ambition 4x4 from XMan Designs, its on preorder


----------



## Fast Tim (May 30, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> you should try the new ambition 4x4 from XMan Designs, its on preorder


I watched the unboxing video from jperm and he said its corner cutting is not that great. It might be better than the MGC after breaking in but no one knows the answer and I don’t wanna waste money so I’ll go for the MGC


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 30, 2021)

pyrapyravince said:


> the meilongs sandy problem can be solved with some dnm 37.


DNM doesn't really change the feel, it just makes your cube faster. I don't know if it will take away sandiness.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 30, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> The old list is out of date and so is my old one so here goes another one
> 
> 3x3:
> Budget: Meilong M, Qiyi MS
> ...


Good list, but I think there should be a category for OH, maybe grouped by size, maybe also for Blind events


----------



## qwr (May 31, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> DNM doesn't really change the feel, it just makes your cube faster. I don't know if it will take away sandiness.


It is something in the form of lubrication. Even though it is water based it still is a little oily.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 31, 2021)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Good list, but I think there should be a category for OH, maybe grouped by size, maybe also for Blind events


Again like the 3x3 category, the hardware is all so good that your much better off doing a bit of research on your own to see which one is best for you. 3x3 hardware is much different from, say 6x6 hardware. There are at least 2 dozen 3x3 puzzles on the market that have similar performance, while with 6x6 you basically just get the MGC because nothing else is really good compared to it.

As for blind events, it doesn't really matter as much, as long as the logo is easy to remove you could probably just use your main.



AlgoCuber said:


> DNM doesn't really change the feel, it just makes your cube faster. I don't know if it will take away sandiness.


It will. If a cube is sandy (not naturally sandy like some of the older moyu cubes such as the hualong) that usually just means that its bone dry. Adding any lube for that matter will lower sandy qualities/noise from just about any bone dry cube.


----------



## povlhp (May 31, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> It will. If a cube is sandy (not naturally sandy like some of the older moyu cubes such as the hualong) that usually just means that its bone dry. Adding any lube for that matter will lower sandy qualities/noise from just about any bone dry cube.



Just lubed and tigthened my Meilong 3M, and my QiYi (side of pieces lubed only - No Moyu spring here).
Sandyness on the Meilong is gone. It is slowed down a bit, and generally much nicer. Moyu generally ships lube-less.


----------



## qwr (May 31, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Just lubed and tigthened my Meilong 3M, and my QiYi (side of pieces lubed only - No Moyu spring here).
> Sandyness on the Meilong is gone. It is slowed down a bit, and generally much nicer. Moyu generally ships lube-less.


I'm trying to remember how my meilong was out of the box. I just remember it was completely dry and kind of slow and cheap feeling. A tiny bit of lube really helped the cube "liven up".


----------



## povlhp (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes. It is unbelievable people use cubes without lube.


----------



## White KB (Jun 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> is the yuxin cloud any good? same with yushi 6x6.
> 
> maybe there should be an ultra budget non magnetic category for people who just want a puzzle for casual solving.


I have both of those; the cloud is pretty good, but I haven't used it in a while. Considering that it's a non-magnetic cube, it's pretty alright. Also, with the YJ YuShi, for me it was a great starter cube (until I took it apart and lost a few pieces). I think they should be at least considered, now that you mention it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 5, 2021)

My old valk is finally starting to die so I was wondering which cubicle premium valk you guys think is the "best"


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 5, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> My old valk is finally starting to die so I was wondering which cubicle premium valk you guys think is the "best"


I tried an Angstrom Valk at a comp once, and it was really nice, but I don’t really have anything to compare it to. I think that that would be better than the Pro Shop version (the only other option if you want an original Valk, unless you get Cubicle Custom), because lots of people main Angstrom cubes and really like the Angstrom setup.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I tried an Angstrom Valk at a comp once, and it was really nice, but I don’t really have anything to compare it to.


I was probably gonna go with that one anyway, especially since getting a celeritas or mystic one would cause shipping time to go up since I'd have to use the custom service

However, I might also try the celeritas one since the celeritas valk 5 has probably been my favorite pro shop cube ever


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 5, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> I was probably gonna go with that one anyway, especially since getting a celeritas or mystic one would cause shipping time to go up since I'd have to use the custom service
> 
> However, I might also try the celeritas one since the celeritas valk 5 has probably been my favorite pro shop cube ever


Yeah I have an angstrom Valk and it is very good.


----------



## Speedcubey (Jun 6, 2021)

what does the celeritas feel like compared to the angstrom


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 7, 2021)

Speedcubey said:


> what does the celeritas feel like compared to the angstrom


more glidey i guess


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2021)

Speedcubey said:


> what does the celeritas feel like compared to the angstrom


It's a lot crispier than the angstrom and it's a little faster. It's not as fast as the mystic but its faster than the angstrom. The regular pro shop setup varies in speed from cube to cube. In general, from fastest to slowest it goes mystic, celeritas, angstrom. I prefer the celeritas to the angstrom because it feels a lot cleaner if that makes sense. Turns are more distinct and you can really feel the layers where the angstrom is much smoother and controlable.


----------



## Speedcubey (Jun 7, 2021)

i see what you mean. but is mystic very smooth as well?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2021)

Speedcubey said:


> i see what you mean. but is mystic very smooth as well?


It's more soft than smooth if you ask me. Mystic is pretty hit or miss depending on the plastic though. The WRM responds super well to it but I still think that celeritas is my favorite, I just love the tactility. Celeritas is kind of like if someone made the internals of the puzzle into an air hockey table, if that makes sense.

By the way, use the reply button in the bottom right corner of a post so we know who your talking to in a thread. It also notifies the person who's post is being replied to so you can get a quicker resposne.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 7, 2021)

Okay.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Okay.


I despise every fiber of your being.


----------



## Speedcubey (Jun 12, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> It's more soft than smooth if you ask me. Mystic is pretty hit or miss depending on the plastic though. The WRM responds super well to it but I still think that celeritas is my favorite, I just love the tactility. Celeritas is kind of like if someone made the internals of the puzzle into an air hockey table, if that makes sense.
> 
> By the way, use the reply button in the bottom right corner of a post so we know who your talking to in a thread. It also notifies the person who's post is being replied to so you can get a quicker resposne.


whats the difference between soft and smooth for lube


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2021)

Speedcubey said:


> whats the difference between soft and smooth for lube


It's extremely hard to describe it if you aren't familiar with what those terms "feel" like, so if it sounds strange that's probably because I didn't explain it well. Smooth is kind of like the inverse of crunchy. It's extremely uniform throughout the turn and there's an extremely homogenous feel when you turn a face. Soft is like the inverse of crispy. You can feel a little more substance compared to smooth cubes and turns feel almost squishy.

If anyone can give a better description that's great because I can tell that I didn't do that great of a job.


----------



## povlhp (Jun 12, 2021)

I don’t have the lubes. But 1000+4000 cSt silicone diff oil. With enough the turns becomes smooth. Like running on oil. Heavy lube adds stickiness. Thinner is speed but removes a bit of the smoothness.


----------



## qwr (Jun 12, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> It's extremely hard to describe it if you aren't familiar with what those terms "feel" like, so if it sounds strange that's probably because I didn't explain it well. Smooth is kind of like the inverse of crunchy. It's extremely uniform throughout the turn and there's an extremely homogenous feel when you turn a face. Soft is like the inverse of crispy. You can feel a little more substance compared to smooth cubes and turns feel almost squishy.
> 
> If anyone can give a better description that's great because I can tell that I didn't do that great of a job.


My attempt

Soft is like squishy, like each turn is cushioned and doesn't feel like hard plastic banging together. A thick viscous lube would make a cube soft and add to smoothness.
Smooth is like gliding, like sliding over ice. Just low friction. A thin lube would add a little softness but mostly smoothness.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> My attempt
> 
> Soft is like squishy, like each turn is cushioned and doesn't feel like hard plastic banging together. A thick viscous lube would make a cube soft and add to smoothness.
> Smooth is like gliding, like sliding over ice. Just low friction. A thin lube would add a little softness but mostly smoothness.


Well, it doesn’t really matter in the ends, since it’s up to the producers to attempt to describe it, and their definitions could go either way


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> My attempt
> 
> Soft is like squishy, like each turn is cushioned and doesn't feel like hard plastic banging together. A thick viscous lube would make a cube soft and add to smoothness.
> Smooth is like gliding, like sliding over ice. Just low friction. A thin lube would add a little softness but mostly smoothness.


I have to say this is the best explanation. 

Soft is also slower while smooth is faster


----------



## leolrg (Jul 13, 2021)

I want to update my one handed hardware.
wrm2019
wrm2021
valk3m
or other cube?

I'm averaging 16s for OH currently.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 13, 2021)

Valk 3 M, RS3M2020 or GAN 354 M afaik


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Valk 3 M, RS3M2020 or GAN 354 M afaik


Out of all of these I would get the Valk, but that's mostly because of my bias to it since I've mained it for what feels like forever now. The RS3 2020 is also really good for OH since its fast, but not as stable, and the 354 is the least stable out of all of these. If you are able to handle a less stable cube and want a slightly smaller size, go for the 354, but if you want something more stable get the valk or RS3. I got an Angstrom Valk a few days ago and its as perfect as you can get for OH, so if you are willing to splurge a bit get the Angstrom Valk.


----------



## leolrg (Jul 13, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Out of all of these I would get the Valk, but that's mostly because of my bias to it since I've mained it for what feels like forever now. The RS3 2020 is also really good for OH since its fast, but not as stable, and the 354 is the least stable out of all of these. If you are able to handle a less stable cube and want a slightly smaller size, go for the 354, but if you want something more stable get the valk or RS3. I got an Angstrom Valk a few days ago and its as perfect as you can get for OH, so if you are willing to splurge a bit get the Angstrom Valk.



If I get the regular valk, how can I set up it like then Angstrom one?


----------



## Jonathan Cuber (Jul 13, 2021)

i think u can get the guhong v3(54mm) or the yj zhilong(50mm)
or if u want a 56mm one then mabye the GTS2 or the valk 3 (55mm)


----------



## porkyp10 (Jul 13, 2021)

leolrg said:


> If I get the regular valk, how can I set up it like then Angstrom one?


The Angstrom setup has Gravitas, Dignitas, and DNM-37 on the pieces and Lubicle Black on the core. But if you're setting it up yourself, using only Gravitas and Dignitas (and maybe DNM-37 if you think it's too slow) would probably suffice.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 13, 2021)

I use the Tengyun v1 for OH. It's very fast, flexible, and lightweight which makes it a great OH cube for me. Might not be best for most people though, because I think most people have inaccurate OH turning.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 13, 2021)

I just use the Valk 3 M, because it's stable, and doesn't overshoot. That's honestly my main problem with the tengyun v1, which it overshoots too much for me. Also, I don't really care about size as long as it's reasonable(under 56 mm). If you specifically want 54mm just get the Guhong v3 M. The Gan 354 M is discontinued from most stores, and the v2 is, in my opinion, overpriced for what it is.


----------



## Pax (Aug 1, 2021)

I wanted to get back to hobby cubing, and I think it's time to replace my old DaYan Guhong. I am still far from being a good cuber, but still, this cube is too bad even for me, as it keeps popping.

I wanted to get a (stickerless) new cube that I will casually be using in the foreseeable future, and I don't want to pay a lot. RS3 M 2020 seems like a great choice for me, but since this cube is a year old and I am not in a hurry, I just wanna make sure if I should get this cube or wait for some new cube that that will get released in the near future. Thanks!
P.S. I am a Roux solver


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 1, 2021)

Pax said:


> I wanted to get back to hobby cubing, and I think it's time to replace my old DaYan Guhong. I am still far from being a good cuber, but still, this cube is too bad even for me, as it keeps popping.
> 
> I wanted to get a (stickerless) new cube that I will casually be using in the foreseeable future, and I don't want to pay a lot. RS3 M 2020 seems like a great choice for me, but since this cube is a year old and I am not in a hurry, I just wanna make sure if I should get this cube or wait for some new cube that that will get released in the near future. Thanks!
> P.S. I am a Roux solver


Any decent post-2018 cube would be a huge upgrade from a Guhong. I recommend RS3M2020 and Tengyun (the original, not V2)
Also there's the WRM 2021 and Tornado V2. Both seem promising but I've never tried them before.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 16, 2021)

What should I get for my first skewb?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 17, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> What should I get for my first skewb?











Gan Skewb Enhanced magnetic core-positioning UK STOCK |speedcubing.org


Gan made an excellent pyraminx recently so we can expect their skewb to perform very nicely as well. It comes with similar adjustment features to their 3x3x3s. This is the enhanced version so it comes with extra features.




www.speedcubing.org


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 17, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> Gan Skewb Enhanced magnetic core-positioning UK STOCK |speedcubing.org
> 
> 
> Gan made an excellent pyraminx recently so we can expect their skewb to perform very nicely as well. It comes with similar adjustment features to their 3x3x3s. This is the enhanced version so it comes with extra features.
> ...


For an upgrade, yes that's probably the best. I tried one and it was really good but I don't think that should be your first skewb. Get something like the Xmen "Wingy" or the Moyu Aoyan. Those are both flagship level skewbs at a more affordable price and you can see if you like the event before spending $30 USD on a GAN for an event that you might not like.


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm going to buy about a dozen 3x3s to seed a cubing club at my son's school. What's the best "superbudget" (like, under$5) 3x3? Is it still the Yuxin Little Magic? It seems like a few years ago no matter the puzzle if you wanted a cheap one, the best cheap one was the Yuxin Little Magic. Just curious if that's still the case. 

Remember I just want reasonable quality starter cubes that kids can use to learn to solve it, and in case the club does not work out I don't want to spend much money.

Brent


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 17, 2021)

BMcD308 said:


> I'm going to buy about a dozen 3x3s to seed a cubing club at my son's school. What's the best "superbudget" (like, under$5) 3x3? Is it still the Yuxin Little Magic? It seems like a few years ago no matter the puzzle if you wanted a cheap one, the best cheap one was the Yuxin Little Magic. Just curious if that's still the case.
> 
> Remember I just want reasonable quality starter cubes that kids can use to learn to solve it, and in case the club does not work out I don't want to spend much money.
> 
> Brent


I believe the new meilong m 3x3s are good too. More pricier ones would be the Qiyi MS and RSM


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 17, 2021)

BMcD308 said:


> What's the best "superbudget" (like, under$5) 3x3?


I would recommend the Meilong 3C. It's $4 and is smooth and performs well


----------



## Tabe (Aug 17, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> I would recommend the Meilong 3C. It's $4 and is smooth and performs well


Yeah, the 3C or the Little Magic are probably the best options.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 18, 2021)

BMcD308 said:


> I'm going to buy about a dozen 3x3s to seed a cubing club at my son's school. What's the best "superbudget" (like, under$5) 3x3? Is it still the Yuxin Little Magic? It seems like a few years ago no matter the puzzle if you wanted a cheap one, the best cheap one was the Yuxin Little Magic. Just curious if that's still the case.
> 
> Remember I just want reasonable quality starter cubes that kids can use to learn to solve it, and in case the club does not work out I don't want to spend much money.
> 
> Brent


I have used the meilong 3x3 for that sort of thing for a long time, it is an excellent cube, the QiYi warrior s is probably slightly more durable but I would go with the meilong for the performance. I offer a 50% discount on meilong 2-5 and pyraminx on bulk orders to cubing clubs.








MoYu Mofang Jiaoshi Meilong 3x3x3 speedcube UK STOCK | speedcubing.org


MeiLong 3x3 is a cheap and good cube, mostly aimed at beginners, nevertheless it is highly appreciated even among fast speedcubers, of course in the magnetic version.The cube has a simple design, similar to the Warrior W, but with slight improvements that give it an advantage. The centre has...




www.speedcubing.org


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Aug 18, 2021)

pjk said:


> Updated January, 2021 - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...


i guess cubelelo is better for india as it gives free shipping for india


----------



## qwr (Aug 18, 2021)

The Meilong is supposed to have better performance but I like the little magic's solidness more. The little magic turning feels more traditional while the meilong feels ultra lightweight.


----------



## Fast Tim (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi, I would like to buy my first 2x2. I just practice 3x3 in the past. Recently I want to participate in 2x2, 4x4 and mega as well. I have watched videos and have decided to buy the MGC 4x4 and YJ Yuhu mega. However I still haven’t decided which 2x2 to buy. I’d like a cheap option (under $10), anyone have suggestions? Thanks a lot!


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 18, 2021)

Fast Tim said:


> Hi, I would like to buy my first 2x2. I just practice 3x3 in the past. Recently I want to participate in 2x2, 4x4 and mega as well. I have watched videos and have decided to buy the MGC 4x4 and YJ Yuhu mega. However I still haven’t decided which 2x2 to buy. I’d like a cheap option (under $10), anyone have suggestions? Thanks a lot!


My son and I have the YJ MGC 2x2 recommended on the first page of this thread, as well as a few others. Based on my experience, I concur with the recommendation of the YJ MGC. There is nothing really bad about it. It does not have the same high quality feel as the more expensive GAN and Valk 2x2s, but it's fine. It turns fast enough, it corner cuts enough, and it does not explosively disassemble.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 18, 2021)

BMcD308 said:


> My son and I have the YJ MGC 2x2 recommended on the first page of this thread, as well as a few others. Based on my experience, I concur with the recommendation of the YJ MGC. There is nothing really bad about it. It does not have the same high quality feel as the more expensive GAN and Valk 2x2s, but it's fine. It turns fast enough, it corner cuts enough, and it does not explosively disassemble.


Can also vouch for the MGC


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 19, 2021)

Buy Gan 251 M Leap it only costs $40 
Buy the MGC if you don't want to spend $40


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 19, 2021)

Fast Tim said:


> Hi, I would like to buy my first 2x2. I just practice 3x3 in the past. Recently I want to participate in 2x2, 4x4 and mega as well. I have watched videos and have decided to buy the MGC 4x4 and YJ Yuhu mega. However I still haven’t decided which 2x2 to buy. I’d like a cheap option (under $10), anyone have suggestions? Thanks a lot!


MGC, but also the Qiyi MS is really good when I tried it. Its like a lighter, less premium valk


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

I said something confusing here so i edited this post.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 19, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> just get a cheap cube like the RS3M or.... the X-Man Tornado V2 M.


2x2 my guy


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 2x2 my guy


Well, MGC or MGC elite.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 19, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Well, MGC or MGC elite.


read the post above first. Under $10


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> read the post above first. Under $10


The cheapest i could find is the RS2M. $7.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 19, 2021)

rs2m is trash and better options like the YJ Yu--- and best of all Qiyi MS are far superior


hellocubers said:


> The cheapest i could find is the RS2M. $7.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

What about the MFJS Magnetic 2x2 which is under $5?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 19, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> The cheapest i could find is the RS2M. $7.





hellocubers said:


> What about the MFJS Magnetic 2x2 which is under $5?



The Qiyi MS and the YJ Yu are much better for only a little more.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 19, 2021)

I haven't tried them yet, but pick 1 of these 8 cubes
YJ MGC Magnetic 2x2
$ 9.95

QiYi MS Magnetic 2x2
$ 6.95

YJ YuPo V2 Magnetic 2x2
$ 6.95

YuXin Little Magic Magnetic 2x2
$ 6.95

MoFang JiaoShi MeiLong Magnetic 2x2
$6.95

MoYu RS2 M 2x2
$ 7.95

DianSheng Magnetic 2x2
$ 7.95

DianSheng Solar S Magnetic 2x2
$ 9.95
I used scs because cubicle can't filter out unmagnetised cubes.
Edit: it can and I found shengshou mr M 2x2 (https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/2x2-speed-cubes/products/shengshou-mr-m-2x2) at $8.99


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 19, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I haven't tried them yet, but pick 1 of these 8 cubes
> YJ MGC Magnetic 2x2
> $ 9.95
> 
> ...


MGC and MS are the best by far, next up YuPu and Meilong


----------



## Fast Tim (Aug 19, 2021)

Thx everyone, I’ll buy the MGC.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 19, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> MGC and MS are the best by far, next up YuPu and Meilong


YuPo over everything(except MGC). It's a nice steal at $7.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 19, 2021)

Diansheng solar s and the MGC are my favorites.


----------



## DylTheCuber (Sep 6, 2021)

pjk said:


> Updated January, 2021 - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...


I think that the QiYi MS Pyraminx should be in the Great section. It is a very good pyraminx and I definitely recommend it to anyone.


----------



## MrDGS (Sep 9, 2021)

2x2: YJ YuPo, MGC, MGC Elite 
Qiyi MS
3x3: RS3M 2020, Gan 11M Pro/Duo
4x4: MGC, Meilong M, Mini
5x5: Mini, MGC, Meilong M(Maybe)
6x6: YJ YuShi, MGC(Get MGC)
7x7: YJ YuFu, MGC(Get MGC
Mega: YJ YuHu v2 M, Gan, Dayan v2, 
Pyra: QiYi MS, YLM M?
Skewb: ???????
Sq-1: YLM M, XMan Volt v1/2, Cubetwist (Trust me, the cubetwist is VERY VERY good and i totally am not making that up)

Mirror blocks: Qiyi/Yj i dont know mirror blocks isnt in the wca

23x23: DiangSheng 23x23 Magnetic


----------



## povlhp (Sep 10, 2021)

MrDOS sq-1 is missing MGC.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 26, 2021)

Just out of curosity, which one is better, Qiyi Warrior, Meilong 3, or meilong 3 C?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Just out of curosity, which one is better, Qiyi Warrior, Meilong 3, or meilong 3 C?


Meilong 3 IMO


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 27, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Just out of curosity, which one is better, Qiyi Warrior, Meilong 3, or meilong 3 C?


From my understanding the meilong 3 and 3c are the same cube but with different packaging, the original QiYi warrior is vastly outdated, as is the warrior w but the warrior s is not bad and may be better for beginners since it is essentially unpoppable on stock tensions but overall I think the meilong performs better which is why I sell them on my market stalls.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2021)

Disregarding size, what is the difference between the AoSu WR M 4x4, and the AoSu GTS 2 M?
Which would be better?


----------



## Garf (Oct 26, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Disregarding size, what is the difference between the AoSu WR M 4x4, and the AoSu GTS 2 M?
> Which would be better?


One is old and one is older.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> One is old and one is older.


But they are both considered the best 4x4s. Nobody has made anything to pass them except the mgc, and even that is debatable.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 26, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> But they are both considered the best 4x4s. Nobody has made anything to pass them except the mgc, and even that is debatable.


I didn't know anyone considered them the best. I thought it was the Ambition and the MGC (YJ mini is also a contender) that were the best.

I only have 2 (speedcube) 4x4's and one of them is the GTS2M. I got it on TC on clearance. It's a decent cube but it has a very rubbery fell which in this case is not a compliment. I wouldn't get it just because there are many other good ones but you can still get good times with it.


----------



## Garf (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, a cube is not great to all people unless there is a set-up involved, DMN, silk, command and fleet, lunar, stardust, martian, etc. Many lubes make a cube feel the best. There was a reason why I tried vowing to get the world record average with the YLM 4x4, but I didn't have a good enough set-up, so I switched to the MGC.
It isn't so much of a matter on what cube is the best without set-up. Some cubes tend to be crap out of the box, but set-up may/may not change an opinion. The Aosu WRM is prolly the best 4x4 without too much set-up, but then can you modify a YLM so much to have the same performance level as the Aosu?


----------



## Fast Tim (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey guys! I’m not planning to buy cubes recently (not enough money) but I’m quite curious about which cube is better. Between the Gan 12 Maglev, 11 M Pro and 11 M Duo, which one is the best? What are their features? I’d like to buy one if I have enough money later. For reference, I have the WRM 2021 as my main.


----------



## Fast Tim (Oct 27, 2021)

Fast Tim said:


> Hey guys! I’m not planning to buy cubes recently (not enough money) but I’m quite curious about which cube is better. Between the Gan 12 Maglev, 11 M Pro and 11 M Duo, which one is the best? What are their features? I’d like to buy one if I have enough money later. For reference, I have the WRM 2021 as my main.


Forgot to mention, I’m also interested in the Gan 12 M Leap


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey! I have some suggestions!
3x3: Expert: GAN XS, GAN M leap
Budget: Mofang jiaoshi Meilong 3c 3x3, QiYi Warrior S (For beginners)
Skewb: expert: GAN skewb
4x4: Great: YJ MGC 4x4


Fast Tim said:


> Hey guys! I’m not planning to buy cubes recently (not enough money) but I’m quite curious about which cube is better. Between the Gan 12 Maglev, 11 M Pro and 11 M Duo, which one is the best? What are their features? I’d like to buy one if I have enough money later. For reference, I have the WRM 2021 as my main.


I'm not sure.. Maybe you should try out the GAN 11 M PRO? I heard that it's pretty good.


pjk said:


> To go on with this further, what other buying sites do you guys suggest? Should we list shops depending on what continent their on? Or just a full list of puzzle shops to search from? It is a good point that if you're in Asia there are better buying options than buying from the US or Europe.


DailyPuzzles: https://www.dailypuzzles.com.au/ (Australia)

Cubespace: https://www.cuberspace.shop/ (Singapore)

Cubelelo: https://www.cubelelo.com/ (India)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 27, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Disregarding size, what is the difference between the AoSu WR M 4x4, and the AoSu GTS 2 M?
> Which would be better?


I think the WRM is supposed to be better and more widely used, but I have no idea otherwise


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Fast Tim said:


> Hey guys! I’m not planning to buy cubes recently (not enough money) but I’m quite curious about which cube is better. Between the Gan 12 Maglev, 11 M Pro and 11 M Duo, which one is the best? What are their features? I’d like to buy one if I have enough money later. For reference, I have the WRM 2021 as my main.





Fast Tim said:


> Forgot to mention, I’m also interested in the Gan 12 M Leap


From what I’ve seen, the 12 series is really hard to find a good setup for. Nobody has seemed to find one that fits them yet.

Cubehead and Tingman both did a comparison between all of the cubes in the 11 line (Air, M, Duo, Pro), and I think that they both concluded that the Air and Pro were not worth their respective prices, and that you get the best bang for your buck with the M or the Duo. They also both said, though, that if you have the money for the Pro and want the great customization features, definitely get it.

If you’re thinking about switching mains, though, I don’t think it’s really necessary unless you really hate the feeling of the WRM 2021. I’ve been using my Tengyun v2 for well over a year now, and I still love it. There’s also people like @Sub1Hour who have mained a cube for an even longer time. (In his case, he’s mained the Valk for 3-4 years, I think.)


----------



## Fast Tim (Oct 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> From what I’ve seen, the 12 series is really hard to find a good setup for. Nobody has seemed to find one that fits them yet.
> 
> Cubehead and Tingman both did a comparison between all of the cubes in the 11 line (Air, M, Duo, Pro), and I think that they both concluded that the Air and Pro were not worth their respective prices, and that you get the best bang for your buck with the M or the Duo. They also both said, though, that if you have the money for the Pro and want the great customization features, definitely get it.
> 
> If you’re thinking about switching mains, though, I don’t think it’s really necessary unless you really hate the feeling of the WRM 2021. I’ve been using my Tengyun v2 for well over a year now, and I still love it. There’s also people like @Sub1Hour who have mained a cube for an even longer time. (In his case, he’s mained the Valk for 3-4 years, I think.)


Thanks for your reply! I’ll consider buying news cubes when I have the money, and I actually quite like my WRM 2021 haha


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 29, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> From what I’ve seen, the 12 series is really hard to find a good setup for. Nobody has seemed to find one that fits them yet.
> 
> Cubehead and Tingman both did a comparison between all of the cubes in the 11 line (Air, M, Duo, Pro), and I think that they both concluded that the Air and Pro were not worth their respective prices, and that you get the best bang for your buck with the M or the Duo. They also both said, though, that if you have the money for the Pro and want the great customization features, definitely get it.
> 
> If you’re thinking about switching mains, though, I don’t think it’s really necessary unless you really hate the feeling of the WRM 2021. I’ve been using my Tengyun v2 for well over a year now, and I still love it. There’s also people like @Sub1Hour who have mained a cube for an even longer time. (In his case, he’s mained the Valk for 3-4 years, I think.)


Yeah, I mained the Valk on and off from Summer 2019 (consistently mained since January 2020) until like 3 days ago when I got the WRM 2021 and its looking to be my new main. Before you go spend like 80$ on a cube I would recommend doing like an Ao50 or something similar on most of your 3x3's that are decent performing. Just to save you some money on a cube that might not even be good for you.


PetrusQuber said:


> I think the WRM is supposed to be better and more widely used, but I have no idea otherwise


The WRM is actually kinda crap if you ask me, its really blocky compared to the GTS2 but the mgc is just better than both in every metric.


----------



## codercuber (Nov 1, 2021)

MoYu RS3M 2021 ? Its like Weilong WRM but cheaper. Correct me if I am wrong guys

So guys WRM2021maglev vs RS3M2021maglev, btw is it better buy factory-maglev or maglev mod it


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 6, 2021)

Soo i bought the Gan Air SM (2019) for 22 bucks on ScS with the Undead Mini Mat.

There's mostly reviews of the Gan Air SM (Normal) 

So to all SM '19 Mains. Is it worth it?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 10, 2021)

So, I'm looking for a somewhat recent Gan cube that does not have a papery feel. I have the XS and the is just too light. I enjoy gan cubes, but I want something with more substance.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 10, 2021)

cirno said:


> Gan Air SM (2019) for 22 bucks on ScS


speaking of it, i ordered it and now it's sold out, what happens? i get a refund? SCS has to get stock to send it?

i mean, i ordered it a week ago, now it's out of dtock, what do i do?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 10, 2021)

cirno said:


> speaking of it, i ordered it and now it's sold out, what happens? i get a refund? SCS has to get stock to send it?
> 
> i mean, i ordered it a week ago, now it's out of dtock, what do i do?


Unless they contact you otherwise I would assume its coming, on the rare occasion that I make a stock-taking error I email the customer to let them know and offer to let them wait, send an alternative similar product or refund them. I would presume that a reputable store like speedcubeshop would do something similar.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 10, 2021)

oh ok.


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 25, 2021)

pjk said:


> Updated January, 2021 - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...


what about the mgc 5x5?


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 6, 2021)

If one were to compile the current main 3x3 cubes of, say, the top 50 cubers in the world, which cubes would come up most frequently?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 6, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> If one were to compile the current main 3x3 cubes of, say, the top 50 cubers in the world, which cubes would come up most frequently?


I'm coming up with a spreadsheet now.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 6, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> If one were to compile the current main 3x3 cubes of, say, the top 50 cubers in the world, which cubes would come up most frequently?


I would guess the GAN 11 M Pro and the WR M 2019.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 6, 2021)

Well, with around the top 10 in the world, The Valk 3 and Gan cubes have been proven to be fairly common. Here is the spreadsheet.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 6, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Well, with around the top 10 in the world, The Valk 3 and Gan cubes have been proven to be fairly common. Here is the spreadsheet.


Could you set the permissions to public? Thanks.


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 6, 2021)

I am looking for a 5x5 that's fast and stable I don't really care about corner cutting cause I turn pretty accurately.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 6, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I am looking for a 5x5 that's fast and stable I don't really care about corner cutting cause I turn pretty accurately.


A valk 5 with proper setup is very fast and very stable, and the MGC is even faster and almost as stable.


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 8, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Thanks I'll check it out.


I like the mgc more, but they both are amazing. The MGC is faster and less controllable, and the valk is slower and more controllable


----------



## glxy (Dec 9, 2021)

whats a good place to buy if you are in canada (no extra cost for shipping)


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2021)

glxy said:


> whats a good place to buy if you are in canada (no extra cost for shipping)


Speedcubeshop.


----------



## glxy (Dec 9, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Speedcubeshop.


speedcubeshop ships to canada for free?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 9, 2021)

glxy said:


> whats a good place to buy if you are in canada (no extra cost for shipping)


Have you tried Cubing Out Loud?


----------



## glxy (Dec 12, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Have you tried Cubing Out Loud?


is it good?


----------



## QueueBe (Jan 19, 2022)

Will the front page be updated? Is that still the recommended list of cubes?


----------



## povlhp (Jan 19, 2022)

Nah. Good recommendations are
Meilong 3M $3
RS3M 2020 $10
WRM2021 / 2021 lite / WRM maglev in $25 range


----------



## espiacent (Jan 19, 2022)

QueueBe said:


> Will the front page be updated? Is that still the recommended list of cubes?


the list was last updated in january 2021. it is still a good list, but sure, some cubes are missing (i.e. MGC)


----------



## Timona (Jan 19, 2022)

Best Budget 5x5, im kinda new, dont wanna spend much on something i dont know


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 19, 2022)

Michael123 said:


> Best Budget 5x5, im kinda new, dont wanna spend much on something i dont know


The Qiyi MS is a very good 5x5 but it's pretty large. I don't mind the size but if you are younger or have smaller hands you might prefer the Meilong 5x5m.


----------



## povlhp (Jan 19, 2022)

4x4-7x7 only MGC is worth it
And YJ mini series If you have small hands


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 19, 2022)

povlhp said:


> 4x4-7x7 only MGC is worth it


4-6 MGC is unparalleled, but I'm not blown away by the 7x7.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 19, 2022)

povlhp said:


> 4x4-7x7 only MGC is worth it


I (partially) disagree.

4x4: For 4x4 there isn't really any great budget options, although some people like the Meilong and YLM and I main the MS those are objectively worse than the MGC. The Ambition and Aosu WRM are very good, but the Aosu is very expensive and the Ambition doesn't seem to be very popular. I would say it's up for debate which 4x4 is "Worth it" but the MGC isn't the greatest quality (Not to be confused with performance). There is also the YJ Zhilong 4x4 mini which is supposedly surprisingly good.

For 5x5 the Valk 5m is largely agreed to be the "best" with the Aochuang being another contender but those are both expensive so you might be better off with either the MS or the MGC. The MGC is more popular but I prefer the MS. If you want to say that the MGC is better, I'm fine with that but you shouldn't be claiming the "only MGC is worth it". Because that's just not true.

6x6: If you want to save some money you could get the YuShi or the YLM but you should get a better 6x6 eventually. If you want to spend a bunch of money on the Shadow v2 go ahead but it's a hit or miss (Or absolutely loathe the cube and question why it exists) and the only notable user is Tymon so it's much safer to just get the MGC.

7x7: Just get the MGC. @Tabe likes the YJ YuFu v2 but you should really not waste your money, and just go straight to the MGC.


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 19, 2022)

I would also say MGC. I mean they're almost budget to be honest whilst being (partly/mostly agreed) one of the best. Can't do wrong with them.


----------



## povlhp (Jan 19, 2022)

QiYi MS is usually recommended as budget for 2x2 as well. I think it is too different feel and noisy. Yupo V2M do have the occasional corner twist. 
i have seen Meilong is good at 8x8 and up. But the Reddit forum really likes MGC and YJ mini for 4x4-7x7. I have them and like them.


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Feb 1, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Best Budget 5x5, im kinda new, dont wanna spend much on something i dont know


Mgc 5 is great


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 2, 2022)

Parth said:


> I'm looking for a 2x2x2 cube My budget is 6$
> Please recommend me which 2x2 should I buy under 6$
> Which is better 2x2 qiyi qidi or yuxin little magic non magnetic or meilong 2x2


You already asked this question in another thread, please don't spam multiple threads with the same question.
The QiDi is the best out of those.


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 3, 2022)

I'm looking for a new speedcube. I use Roux, and I currently have an RS3M 2020, but I don't like the instability and slippery feel of the surface. Budget pretty much unlimited. Preferably pro setup and lubed for smooth and fast. snap-feel magnets i guess.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 3, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> I'm looking for a new speedcube. I use Roux, and I currently have an RS3M 2020, but I don't like the instability and slippery feel of the surface. Budget pretty much unlimited. Preferably pro setup and lubed for smooth and fast. snap-feel magnets i guess.


A ProShop WR M 2021 or Tornado v2 sounds like what you are talking about.


----------



## Flowkap (Feb 3, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> I'm looking for a new speedcube. I use Roux, and I currently have an RS3M 2020, but I don't like the instability and slippery feel of the surface. Budget pretty much unlimited. Preferably pro setup and lubed for smooth and fast. snap-feel magnets i guess.


I'm a roux solver and immediately fell in love with the WRM2021 Maglev


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Feb 4, 2022)

the WRM2020 and 2021 Maglev really won me over.

I wasn't crazy about them at first but more and more I found myself reaching for them and now I have one sitting on my desk all the time. It just sort of ticks all the boxes and is a good cube.

I still like Dayan and Gan and Qiyi a lot, but this one seems to just eek past them into my 'favorite' slot.

Finding myself pretty much boycotting Gan these days. They make great cubes but the prices are ridiculous. And other companies are making great cubes at more realistic prices.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Feb 4, 2022)

Im gonna get cubicle premium MGC 6/7 cubes and cant decide between angstrom and celeritas, which would you recommend?


----------



## Garf (Feb 4, 2022)

Sub1Hour said:


> Im gonna get cubicle premium MGC 6/7 cubes and cant decide between angstrom and celeritas, which would you recommend?


Angstrom. They feel sooooo good, he set-up is fantastic.


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 4, 2022)

Where to buy cubes in the UK?


----------



## Garf (Feb 4, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> Where to buy cubes in the UK?


TC or DailyPuzzles


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 4, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> Where to buy cubes in the UK?


Kewbzuk, or speedcubing.org. There is no reason to buy from Australia or US


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 5, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> Where to buy cubes in the UK?


Speedcubing.org, I may be a bit biased since I own speedcubing.org but I'm happy to help you with any recommendations.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 6, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> Where to buy cubes in the UK?


I used to use KewbzUk and they were pretty good. Then again, you can buy from anywhere else with free shipping if you aren't too fussy with shipping times (e.g Cubezz has 2-3 weeks of free shipping but really low prices to the UK)


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 22, 2022)

i think you should put meilong 3m as budget and x man tornado for great


----------



## povlhp (Apr 24, 2022)

Tornado v2 is disputed. Some love it some hate it. 
Meilong 3M is IMHO the best of the $3 magnetic cubes. Like it over the stock RS3M 2020. Have multiple of both. Meilong is less noisy and I use it at work.


----------



## pjk (May 7, 2022)

Looking for an active cuber who loves hardware who can help keep this thread updated. Please PM me if interested, thanks.


----------



## crazykitten499 (May 8, 2022)

I like cubes that have a easy fast turning with strong magnets, and lightweight. What cube and lube do you recommend


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 8, 2022)

Gan 11 m Pro fits your recommendations but you will have to adjust the magnets to strong


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 8, 2022)

Easy fast turning: Tengyun V2
Lube: Stardust (SCS) or DNM-37 (TC) and Mystic (TC)

Other recommendations: 
GAN 11 M Pro
WRM 2021
Guhong V4 (debatable)

ALL THE CUBES EXCEPT THE GUHONG V4 HAVE ADJUSTABLE MAGNETS


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 29, 2022)

is a wrm 2021 lite better than a CH rs3m 2020? which one should I get?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 29, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> is a wrm 2021 lite better than a CH rs3m 2020? which one should I get?


Rs3 is better for your money but the WRM is probably better for you.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 29, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Rs3 is better for your money but the WRM is probably better for you.


interesting... how so?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 30, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> interesting... how so?


It might just be my opinion, but the rs3 feels cheap and is overall pretty decent, but the wrms plastic feels more un-cheap, and does a better job, even if not by much. But like I said, that might just be me.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 30, 2022)

what about the cubershome rsm3m vs the mgc evo? (the wrm is out of stock)
Is there a big difference between the CH version and the original?


----------



## qwr (May 30, 2022)

My personal experience is that the tengyun v1 is good for algs due to being flexible and forgiving but not stable or controllable due to the incredibly weak magnets. I would recommend WRM 2021 or 2020 or maglev or maybe even a little magic m (debatable) for most cubers.
also I don't think anyone uses the Hays anymore. and the valk2 is out of production and getting harder to find
@pjk if you want the page to be community editable, again have you thought about a wiki page? otherwise I can give some suggestions here

Also it cannot be emphasized enough that "budget" 2x2 and 3x3 hardware is much more usable than "budget" 4x4 and above.


----------



## UncleFrank (May 31, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> what about the cubershome rsm3m vs the mgc evo? (the wrm is out of stock)
> Is there a big difference between the CH version and the original?


The CH RS3M is just the regular RS3M with the CubersHome core magnet kit pre-installed.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 20, 2022)

Hello. I currently have 2x2-5x5, pyra, mega, skewb, squan, and various non WCA cubes. I want to get a clock. I cant afford the Qiyi clock (I’m 14) and so it’s between the ShengShou and LingAo. I think the ShengShou is better from what I heard. Should I go with it? The two are the same price on The Cubicle.


----------



## UncleFrank (Jun 20, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Hello. I currently have 2x2-5x5, pyra, mega, skewb, squan, and various non WCA cubes. I want to get a clock. I cant afford the Qiyi clock (I’m 14) and so it’s between the ShengShou and LingAo. I think the ShengShou is better from what I heard. Should I go with it? The two are the same price on The Cubicle.


The very first post in this thread was updated just last month. The ShengShou is recommended over the LingAo.

Speedcubeshop is $1 cheaper for the ShengShou.

Cubezz is another $1 cheaper than Speedcubeshop for the ShengShou, plus free worldwide shipping to save even more. The Qiyi is $10 cheaper on Cubezz, than cubicle or scs, and it's free shipping, so you save that amount, too. The only problem is shipping can take 3 weeks, up to a month (they're in china).


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 20, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> The very first post in this thread was updated just last month. The ShengShou is recommended over the LingAo.
> 
> Speedcubeshop is $1 cheaper for the ShengShou.
> 
> Cubezz is another $1 cheaper than Speedcubeshop for the ShengShou, plus free worldwide shipping to save even more. The Qiyi is $10 cheaper on Cubezz, than cubicle or scs, and it's free shipping, so you save that amount, too. The only problem is shipping can take 3 weeks, up to a month (they're in china).


Thank you! I think I’ll get the ShengShou from The Cubicle since I have a few $ in rewards that I want to spend. If I really like clock and want the Qiyi I’ll definitely get it from Cubezz.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 21, 2022)

Sengso is a great Clock, you can get good times on it. Lingao is crap out of the box.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2022)

So I’m currently working on teaching my girlfriend how to solve the cube, and I’d like to buy her a cube to use for herself. I’d like to not break the bank, but still give her a good-quality cube. She liked the feeling of my Gan X, and she said that my Tengyun v2 was too fast, but the Thunderclap v3 was too slow. Is there a magnetic budget cube similar in speed and feeling to a Gan X?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

WRM 2021 is good.


BenChristman1 said:


> So I’m currently working on teaching my girlfriend how to solve the cube, and I’d like to buy her a cube to use for herself. I’d like to not break the bank, but still give her a good-quality cube. She liked the feeling of my Gan X, and she said that my Tengyun v2 was too fast, but the Thunderclap v3 was too slow. Is there a magnetic budget cube similar in speed and feeling to a Gan X?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 6, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> So I’m currently working on teaching my girlfriend how to solve the cube, and I’d like to buy her a cube to use for herself. I’d like to not break the bank, but still give her a good-quality cube. She liked the feeling of my Gan X, and she said that my Tengyun v2 was too fast, but the Thunderclap v3 was too slow. Is there a magnetic budget cube similar in speed and feeling to a Gan X?


GAN 356m lol. Not exactly a budget cube though. There's also the Qiyi MP for $18. It's basically a larger (56mm, same size as a GAN) Tornado v2m with less features and I've heard a lot of people say that the TRND is similar to a GAN cube.


----------



## lawofthecube (Jul 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> WRM 2021 is good.



Hey, I bought one and it's corners wern't secure meaning you could feel the sharp corner pieces kinda move within themselves like the corners themselves with their pieces were loose so I returned it, otherwise I really liked it's feel and corner cutting...

Anyone else get a bunk wrm 2021?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 6, 2022)

lawofthecube said:


> Hey, I bought one and it's corners wern't secure meaning you could feel the sharp corner pieces kinda move within themselves like the corners themselves with their pieces were loose so I returned it, otherwise I really liked it's feel and corner cutting...
> 
> Anyone else get a bunk wrm 2021?


Did you ever disassemble the cube?
You have to be super careful when taking out corners, taking them out first *will* break them (I know first hand ). Even if you don't take them out first (you should take out an edge first), forcing anything may cause the foot to snap and the corner to come off.
If you didn't disassemble the cube, then it probably either got damaged in shipping or wasn't quality checked correctly, and getting another one would probably fix the issue.


----------



## lawofthecube (Jul 6, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Did you ever disassemble the cube?
> You have to be super careful when taking out corners, taking them out first *will* break them (I know first hand ). Even if you don't take them out first (you should take out an edge first), forcing anything may cause the foot to snap and the corner to come off.
> If you didn't disassemble the cube, then it probably either got damaged in shipping or wasn't quality checked correctly, and getting another one would probably fix the issue.



It was on all corners this problem, it's like the corners were not tight like they were loose.

I did not disasemble and I always remove the edge first.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 6, 2022)

lawofthecube said:


> It was on all corners this problem, it's like the corners were not tight like they were loose.
> 
> I did not disasemble and I always remove the edge first.


Probably was a defect (or, of course, a personal preference, which no one can obviously change) then.
For anyone looking to get a WRM 2021, my personal recommendation for the settings is:
spring compression - lowest / second lowest
screw depth - edges pull apart about 1mm from centres, give or take
magnets - slightly weaker than standard (these don't make as much of a difference)
I have tried the other settings, and they seem like they have much less of a chance to perform well compared to some other cubes I have tried, but this may of course be personal preference.


----------



## lawofthecube (Jul 6, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Probably was a defect (or, of course, a personal preference, which no one can obviously change) then.
> For anyone looking to get a WRM 2021, my personal recommendation for the settings is:
> spring compression - lowest / second lowest
> screw depth - edges pull apart about 1mm from centres, give or take
> ...


I'm using my QiYi MS color neutrality training cube right now which has gotten better with breaking it in, but on my Gan12 I use almost no tension like 1 or 2 and 4 out of 6 for the flexibility travel. I guess I like my cubes kinda free as I can get them without too much instability...


----------



## CcCube (Jul 7, 2022)

Hello everyone. I will buy 3x3 budget cube.
Which one should I buy? (qiyi MS, Yuxin little magic m, yj yulong v2m) if there is another good cube for the same price you can suggest. 
Note: I have rs3m and meilong m. I want different feelings for new cube.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 7, 2022)

Gan 12 Maglev UV or Gan 11 M Pro (UV)

Price doesn't matter, i just want the better one



CcCube said:


> Hello everyone. I will buy 3x3 budget cube.
> Which one should I buy? (qiyi MS, Yuxin little magic m, yj yulong v2m) if there is another good cube for the same price you can suggest.
> Note: I have rs3m and meilong m. I want different feelings for new cube.


The YLM and YLM V2 have very clacky feelings, as does the Qiyi MS. However, if you want a clacky cube, get the Qiyi MS. Otherwise, get the Yulong V2.



AbsoRuud said:


> Sengso is a great Clock, you can get good times on it. Lingao is crap out of the box.


But, you might have to do Kit Clement's mod on it with Weight 5 to make it better.


----------



## Timona (Jul 7, 2022)

Ignoring the price, what's the major difference between the YJ MGC Megaminx and the YJ Yuhu v2 M?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> Ignoring the price, what's the major difference between the YJ MGC Megaminx and the YJ Yuhu v2 M?


One is called the MGC and the other is called the YuHu v2 M


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> Ignoring the price, what's the major difference between the YJ MGC Megaminx and the YJ Yuhu v2 M?


The mgc is smaller, had a different ridge and price design, and is wildly regarded as lackluster compared to the yuhu.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 7, 2022)

For 4x4, I think the Aosu WRM should be added to the "Expert List" and for 5x5, I think that the Dayan Nezha 5x5 M should go in "great" and the MGC should go in "Expert".


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> For 4x4, I think the Aosu WRM should be added to the "Expert List" and for 5x5, I think that the Dayan Nezha 5x5 M should go in "great" and the MGC should go in "Expert".


Aosu WRM isn't terrific, the Nezha has been out for like half a second so I'll wait until the public opinion guides me, and the MGC could move to expert, but let's wait until the Valk 5 has completely died.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 7, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Aosu WRM isn't terrific, the Nezha has been out for like half a second so I'll wait until the public opinion guides me, and the MGC could move to expert, but let's wait until the Valk 5 has completely died.


Aosu wrm and mgc are about equal I think. I like the mgc more, but the wrm is a good cube.


----------



## CcCube (Jul 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> The YLM and YLM V2 have very clacky feelings, as does the Qiyi MS. However, if you want a clacky cube, get the Qiyi MS. Otherwise, get the Yulong V2.
> 
> 
> But, you might have to do Kit Clement's mod on it with Weight 5 to make it better.


Yulong v2 is too old and I will buy Qiyi MS. On the youtube they say its better than ylm m. Clacky feeling is not a problem for me. Thanks


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 7, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Aosu WRM isn't terrific, the Nezha has been out for like half a second so I'll wait until the public opinion guides me, and the MGC could move to expert, but let's wait until the Valk 5 has completely died.


yeah but the aosu wrm isnt anywhere. Put it in the Great area.

Also why is the wuque in the expert?


----------



## Shahir (Jul 21, 2022)

pjk said:


> Last updated May 25th, 2022 at 3:02 P.M - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...


Moyo Meilong 3x3 is Great


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 21, 2022)

pjk said:


> Last updated May 25th, 2022 at 3:02 P.M - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...



2x2 budget: YJ Yupo V2 M
3x3 budget: Moyu Meilong M
3x3 expert: Moyu Weilong WR M 2021, in place of the WR M
budget 4x4 and 5x5 should be Meilong M, not plain Meilong
4x4 expert: Moyu Aosu WR M, instead of wuque
7x7 budget: YJ Yufu V2 M
Skewb budget: Moyu RS
Pyraminx budget: Moyu RS
Pyraminx great: Moyu Weilong


----------



## Jilli0 (Jul 23, 2022)

Dayan Tengyun M or Dayan Tengyun v2 M?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> 2x2 budget: YJ Yupo V2 M
> 3x3 budget: Moyu Meilong M
> 3x3 expert: Moyu Weilong WR M 2021, in place of the WR M
> budget 4x4 and 5x5 should be Meilong M, not plain Meilong
> ...


Dang moyu fanboy
Angstrom Gan 12 maglev should be in 3x3 expert, a lot of top cubers are using it
I havnt seen any pro cuber using wrm 2021, that seems to be a cube more slower advanced solvers( 8-12 seconds) use.
The expert category should have cubes that the experts are using, not cubes intermidiate solvers think are the best
This list seems to be going off of what jperm and the other Youcubers think anyway, and they are not experts

Here is my list
R = Recomended

2x2
Budget- Qiyi MS
Great- Yj Mgc
Expert- Valk 2 M ( Discontinued) Yj Mgc Elite

3x3
Budget-Moyu RS3M 2020
Great- Moyu Wrm 2021, Gan 11 M Duo (R)
Expert- Angstrom Gan 11 M Pro, Angstrom Gan 12 Maglev ( R)

4x4
Budget- Yuxin Little Magic, Yj Yusu V2 M(R)
Great- Mgc
Expert- WRM

5x5
Budget- Yj Yuchang V2 M (R)
Great- Mgc
Expert- Valk 5, WRM
Valk is smoother, WRM has a more plasticy feel, so its your choice.
I prefer the WRM.


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 23, 2022)

The cubes that seem to be used most by top cfop solvers are the gan 12 maglev and the rs3m 2020, with most other top cubes (including the tornado v3) being used by one or two top solvers. Another thing to keep in mind though is that the gan 12 is not used by top roux solvers while moyu cubes like the wrm 2021 are.



gsingh said:


> 5x5
> Budget- Yj Yuchang V2 M (R)
> Great- Mgc
> Expert- Valk 5, WRM
> ...


This is hypocritical to your previous statement that we should go off of what top cubers use rather than what intermediate cubers think is best. The vast majority of top 5x5 solvers use the mgc or the valk, so by your logic the wrm should not be on the same level.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> The cubes that seem to be used most by top cfop solvers are the gan 12 maglev and the rs3m 2020, with most other top cubes (including the tornado v3) being used by one or two top solvers. Another thing to keep in mind though is that the gan 12 is not used by top roux solvers while moyu cubes like the wrm 2021 are.


Name 1 roux solver that is world class in 3x3
Tornado v3 would have been in the list but you cant buy it atm
The elite solvers are not using the rs3m. Patrick uses the wrm, but 1 solver is not enough



PiKeeper said:


> This is hypocritical to your previous statement that we should go off of what top cubers use rather than what intermediate cubers think is best. The vast majority of top 5x5 solvers use the mgc or the valk, so by your logic the wrm should not be on the same level.


They do use the valk but matty and tymon have said that the wrm is something that they would consider maining, and they have both mained it in the past year
EDIT: you guys might want to get your popcorn


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Name 1 roux solver that is world class in 3x3
> Tornado v3 would have been in the list but you cant buy it atm
> The elete solvers are not using the rs3m. Patrick uses the wrm, but 1 solver is not enough


Fahmi is sub-7 afaik.
Patrick, Brennen lin, luke garrett, asher kim-magierek, and others all use the rs3m 2020


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Fahmi is sub-7 afaik.
> Patrick, Brennen lin, luke garrett, asher kim-magierek, and others all use the rs3m 2020


None of them are like, the abselute elite. That would tymon, matty, max. Sub- 6 is elite

"Fahmi is sub-7"
At home, maybe. I am too. But if you are world class it means you are getting these averages in comp. Fahmi's average in comp today was 8.99
ignore typos, im typing this on mobile


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> None of them are like, the abselute elite. That would tymon, matty, max. Sub- 6 is elite
> ignore typos, im typing this on mobile


Your logic is ridiculous. If you're trying to see what the top cubers main, restricting your sample size down to three gives absurdly skewed results. Also, Matty is not sub-6.
Fahmi has only competed in two competitions so far and in one of them he was so tired he dropped out of 3x3 finals. The best way to judge him is by his home results since he barely has any comp results.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Your logic is ridiculous. If you're trying to see what the top cubers main, restricting your sample size down to three gives absurdly skewed results. Also, Matty is not sub-6.


Because those 3 are the real experts. Patrick and the others are great, but tymon, max matty, and ruihang are on a different level
If you want to see the cubes they tend to use, go to the great category
Also matty is sub 6


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Because those 3 are the real experts. Patrick and the others are great, but tymon, max matty, and ruihang are on a different level
> If you want to see the cubes they tend to use, go to the great category
> Also matty is sub 6


It seems like you don't understand statistics very well. Especially when dealing with opinion-based issues, a small sample size will give you extremely skewed results. In order to get a better understanding of what the top cubers are using, you need to expand your sample size, perhaps to the top 25 cubers. It would be different if the four cubers you named were absurdly far ahead of everyone else, but there are plenty of cubers who are close enough to be considered in this discussion. 
Lastly, I'm not sure where you get the idea that Matty is sub-6. If you look at his comp averages in 2022, only 5/14 averages are sub-6.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> It seems like you don't understand statistics very well. Especially when dealing with opinion-based issues, a small sample size will give you extremely skewed results. In order to get a better understanding of what the top cubers are using, you need to expand your sample size, perhaps to the top 25 cubers. It would be different if the four cubers you named were absurdly far ahead of everyone else, but there are plenty of cubers who are close enough to be considered in this discussion.
> Lastly, I'm not sure where you get the idea that Matty is sub-6. If you look at his comp averages in 2022, only 5/14 averages are sub-6.


Mid 5 and Mid 6 are not close at this level
Matty is inconsistent in comps, as you have seen. He gets great averages sometimes but sometimes they are a bit worse, like mid 6. Its not fair to look at his average in the entirerty of 2022, its been 8 months. Look at his recent ones. He has a lot of really great ones. He also only gets to compete once every 1 or 2 months
And as ive said multiple times, expert is what the elite are using, other top cubers are great.
25 ppl are not elite


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Mid 5 and Mid 6 are not close at this level
> Matty is inconsistent in comps, as you have seen. He gets great averages sometimes but sometimes they are a bit worse, like mid 6. Its not fair to look at his average in the entirerty of 2022, its been 8 months. Look at his recent ones. He has a lot of really great ones. He also only gets to compete once every 1 or 2 months
> And as ive said multiple times, expert is what the elite are using, other top cubers are great.
> 25 ppl are not elite


To be considered sub-6, you need to be able to get sub-6 averages consistently. And I think you really don't understand what sample sizes are and how important they are. Once you actually learn some basic statistics, come back and talk. Also, don't make stupid claims like "expert is what the elite are using, other top cubers are great" when that's just not how expert and great are defined on the first post.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 23, 2022)

mommy i'm out of popcorn


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> To be considered sub-6, you need to be able to get sub-6 averages consistently. And I think you really don't understand what sample sizes are and how important they are. Once you actually learn some basic statistics, come back and talk. Also, don't make stupid claims like "expert is what the elite are using, other top cubers are great" when that's just not how expert and great are defined on the first post.


We were not talking about the first post, we were talking about my post. And did u even read the post where i said how i would classifly the categorys
You say matty isnt sub 6 cuz he cant consistently get sub 6 averages, but you say fahmi averages 6 when he cant consistently get sub 8 averages
I know what sample sizes are, and im saying it again, im only using the elite in the expert category. For the other world class solvers go to great


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> We were not talking about the first post, we were talking about my post. And did u even read the post where i said how i would classifly the categorys
> You say matty isnt sub 6 cuz he cant consistently get sub 6 averages, but you say fahmi averages 6 when he cant consistently get sub 8 averages
> I know what sample sizes are, and im saying it again, im only using the elite in the expert category. For the other world class solvers go to great


You're hopeless. I'm done arguing with you.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> You're hopeless. I'm done arguing with you.


Back at you, man


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

Luke Garrett as well


----------



## qwr (Jul 23, 2022)

it doesn't matter really what the top cubers use actually if you're not a top cuber. pretty much all the mainstream 3x3s are good enough for all the top people to use anyway


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 23, 2022)

Yikes i missed _this_
At least I didn't waste my popcorn for the inevitable long rambling argument that will happen on some random thread no one expected it too


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Luke Garrett as well


Luke is not the elite


qwr said:


> it doesn't matter really what the top cubers use actually if you're not a top cuber. pretty much all the mainstream 3x3s are good enough for all the top people to use anyway


Yea i agree for the most part but the elite solvers probably would be a bit slower


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Luke is not the elite
> 
> Yea i agree for the most part but the elite solvers probably would be a bit slower


I am elite tho, 2 sub 10's in the same average, and I made it to the second round of July Champs in 3x3!


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 24, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I am elite tho, 2 sub 10's in the same average, and I made it to the second round of July Champs in 3x3!


Oh yes, definitely elite /s


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 24, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I am elite tho, 2 sub 10's in the same average, and I made it to the second round of July Champs in 3x3!


Your last name is not Garrett, sucker


----------



## Lio2010 (Jul 28, 2022)

Which 4×4 should i get? Budget unlimited

Yj mgc
Wrm
AoSu
WuQue
Gan


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

Blinus said:


> Which 4×4 should i get? Budget unlimited
> 
> Yj mgc
> AoSu
> ...


MGC or WRM, Gts2M also a safe option.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

Blinus said:


> Which 4×4 should i get? Budget unlimited
> 
> Yj mgc
> AoSu
> ...


wrm is a little better but mgc is a safe buy too.


----------



## Lio2010 (Jul 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> MGC or WRM, Gts2M also a safe option.





gsingh said:


> wrm is a little better but mgc is a safe buy too.


Yeah i forgot the wrm


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2022)

which of these has the best cost/benefit for some1 that can't solve a skewb yet and has no clue on how fast he can be? in that case, me


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 31, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> which of these has the best cost/benefit for some1 that can't solve a skewb yet and has no clue on how fast he can be? in that case, me
> 
> View attachment 20158


Gan all the way. Or, if you wait for longer, you can see if the general opinion on the X-man and RS are better for value.


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 31, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> which of these has the best cost/benefit for some1 that can't solve a skewb yet and has no clue on how fast he can be? in that case, me
> 
> View attachment 20158


The gan is the best performing, but I would say that the rs is a safer bet since it seems to perform well but won't break the bank if you barely use it.


----------



## Lio2010 (Jul 31, 2022)

Use the gan


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 31, 2022)

Blinus said:


> Yeah i forgot the wrm


There are 2 Moyu Aosu 4x4s.
Moyu Aosu GTS2 M and Moyu Aosu WRM.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Gan all the way. Or, if you wait for longer, you can see if the general opinion on the X-man and RS are better for value.





PiKeeper said:


> The gan is the best performing, but I would say that the rs is a safer bet since it seems to perform well but won't break the bank if you barely use it.





Blinus said:


> Use the gan


thanks guys, I think I'll go with the cheaper ones because I need to learn the method first and 32 dollars is too expensive in the conversion
sorry to bother you


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 31, 2022)

With Moyu having just released the RS standard Skewb and the Weilong maglev Skewb, does anyone think it likely Moyu will release a standard and maglev of both the RS and Weilong? 
They have released both a standard and maglev version of both the RS and Weilong 3x3s and the RS and Weilong Pyraminxes, so it would seem like they should do so with Skewbs, too.


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> thanks guys, I think I'll go with the cheaper ones because I need to learn the method first and 32 dollars is too expensive in the conversion
> sorry to bother you


Maybe get the Moyu Maglev one.


----------



## Beb (Jul 31, 2022)

Can we have a category for OH cubes please?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 31, 2022)

I need a cube for OH. I have a comp in a week and my valk is a little too slow. I cannot get a cube before the competition but can someone recommend me a cheap good OH cube. I would like a price like the tornado v2 or the weilong WR m maglev


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 31, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I need a cube for OH. I have a comp in a week and my valk is a little too slow. I cannot get a cube before the competition but can someone recommend me a cheap good OH cube. I would like a price like the tornado v2 or the weilong WR m maglev


You can't go wrong with an rs3m since both Fahmi and Patrick main it, but any version of the wrm is also good. The tengyun is amazing for some people and not great for others, so that's a riskier option.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 31, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> You can't go wrong with an rs3m since both Fahmi and Patrick main it, but any version of the wrm is also good. The tengyun is amazing for some people and not great for others, so that's a riskier option.


The problem is, my two RS3M's are really slow and smooth, and that is the exact opposite of what I like my OH cubes to be. The WRm might be a good option though. Probably gonna buy the maglev or should I probably wait for the 2022?


----------



## PiKeeper (Jul 31, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> The problem is, my two RS3M's are really slow and smooth, and that is the exact opposite of what I like my OH cubes to be. The WRm might be a good option though. Probably gonna buy the maglev or should I probably wait for the 2022?


If you don't need it for your next competition, I don't see any harm in waiting. If you want to get a good rs3m to use before comp, I would recommend cleaning the cube, putting in fast and light lubes, adjusting the spring compression, and removing any extra magnets you may have put in. The rs3m is very versatile depending on the setup.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 31, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> If you don't need it for your next competition, I don't see any harm in waiting. If you want to get a good rs3m to use before comp, I would recommend cleaning the cube, putting in fast and light lubes, adjusting the spring compression, and removing any extra magnets you may have put in. The rs3m is very versatile depending on the setup.


Nevermind. I adjusted my gan 11 m pro to the weakest magnet settings and it works amazingly. But I will probably buy the next WR m


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 1, 2022)

Disregarding price, what actually _are _the differences between:
MGC and Valk 5
MGC and Shadow v2
MGC, Spark, and Hays


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 1, 2022)

which is the better 3x3? the YJ MGC elite or the YJ MG C EVO?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Disregarding price, what actually _are _the differences between:
> MGC and Valk 5
> MGC and Shadow v2
> MGC, Spark, and Hays


For 5x5, the MGC is a bit faster, but also less stable, and has a bubbly feeling. The valk is incredibly stable, but with the right setup also is pretty fast, with a crunchy feeling.
For 6x6, pretty much the same. The MGC is fast and bubbly, but also pops a lot. The Shadow V2 isn't nearly as fast, but it's much more stable, and I've heard doesn't really pop at all.
For 7x7, I've never tried the hays, but pretty much everyone considers it worse then the other two. The MGC is a bit bigger, and also a bit faster, and a bit less stable feeling. The spark is the opposite.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 1, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Disregarding price, what actually _are _the differences between:
> MGC and Valk 5
> MGC and Shadow v2
> MGC, Spark, and Hays


mostly what @Eli Apperson said, but i wanted to add that the valk 5, shadow v2, and the spark feel a lot more premium. while the mgc's are like the rs3m's of big cubes, and the others are the gan cubes of big cubes


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> mostly what @Eli Apperson said, but i wanted to add that the valk 5, shadow v2, and the spark feel a lot more premium. while the mgc's are like the rs3m's of big cubes, and the others are the gan cubes of big cubes


The Qiyi big cubes are much more stable than any GAN cube.


----------



## lvcuber (Aug 1, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> thanks guys, I think I'll go with the cheaper ones because I need to learn the method first and 32 dollars is too expensive in the conversion
> sorry to bother you


You made no mistake in choosing the RS. It’s definitely the best budget skewb on the market. For 10 dollars you get some amazing performance. I’ve used it as my main and it works great. I experienced some awful spring noise that is easily resolved with some lube. If you want to upgrade later on, the Gan is probably a good option, but the RS will take you decently far with very little trouble.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 1, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> The Qiyi big cubes are much more stable than any GAN cube.


yea, but i was talking about the feel


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

hey everyone, I was thinking of buying a new 3x3, after my research, the ones that imo should be the best are:

1) WR M 2021 Lite (not maglev as I tried it out in a comp and it was very uncontrollable)
2) Gan 11 M Pro
3) Gan 12 MagLev
4) Gan 12 Leap (maybe)

btw I'm not focusing on price
can anyone please tell I am tied between the 11 pro and 12 maglev or leap. which one should i actually consider?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 6, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> hey everyone, I was thinking of buying a new 3x3, after my research, the ones that imo should be the best are:
> 
> 1) WR M 2021 Lite (not maglev as I tried it out in a comp and it was very uncontrollable)
> 2) Gan 11 M Pro
> ...


I've heard the gan 12 (particularly maglev) has a some weird catching issues, and the maglev version, because of the lower friction, has more issues with corner to core magnets "eating" your turn sometimes (which could lead to some unfortunate +2s)
I would say the 11 pro and 12 leap seem of similar quality, but if you want something tried and tested, go for the 11 pro.


----------



## PiKeeper (Aug 6, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> hey everyone, I was thinking of buying a new 3x3, after my research, the ones that imo should be the best are:
> 
> 1) WR M 2021 Lite (not maglev as I tried it out in a comp and it was very uncontrollable)
> 2) Gan 11 M Pro
> ...


If you just want the cube that can perform the best, that will probably be the gan 12 maglev. There were some issues on release, but they seem to have been fixed and it is the most commonly mained cube among the top cubers. The 11 m pro is also very good and is slightly cheaper, while the wrm 2021 has easily the best price to performance but feels different from the gan cubes. Personally I would go for the gan 12 maglev if price really isn't a consideration and you didn't like the feel of the wrm 21 maglev you tried.


----------



## Mattecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> which is the better 3x3? the YJ MGC elite or the YJ MG C EVO?


I think evo, because its more adjustable


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> If you just want the cube that can perform the best, that will probably be the gan 12 maglev. There were some issues on release, but they seem to have been fixed and it is the most commonly mained cube among the top cubers. The 11 m pro is also very good and is slightly cheaper, while the wrm 2021 has easily the best price to performance but feels different from the gan cubes. Personally I would go for the gan 12 maglev if price really isn't a consideration and you didn't like the feel of the wrm 21 maglev you tried.


So is the catching issue fixed?


----------



## PiKeeper (Aug 6, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> So is the catching issue fixed?


I saw a review saying that the later batches seemed to have fixed the problem, and since so many top cubers main it, I'm assuming it's fixed.


----------



## UncleFrank (Aug 6, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Disregarding price, what actually _are _the differences between:
> MGC and Valk 5
> MGC and Shadow v2
> MGC, Spark, and Hays


Is the Moyu Aochuang WRM 5x5 any good?

And Moyu just announced a new 7x7, AoFu WRM Magnetic. 
We'll have to see how that goes.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> I saw a review saying that the later batches seemed to have fixed the problem, and since so many top cubers main it, I'm assuming it's fixed.


Alright, so i might be buying the gan 12 then


----------



## gsingh (Aug 6, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Is the Moyu Aochuang WRM 5x5 any good?


Yes. Its great


----------



## UncleFrank (Aug 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Yes. Its great


How is it compared to the MGC and Valk5?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 7, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> How is it compared to the MGC and Valk5?


Better then the Mgc for sure (at least for me). The Valk5 is more stable, so if you like that, go for the Valk. The WRM is really fast and effortless to turn, with almost equal performance. I prefer the WRM because it is easier to turn then the Valk5, but it's just personal preference.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 12, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> I'm not sure where you get the idea that Matty is sub-6.


I'm not trying to reopen this argument, but I just wanted to confirm to everyone that Matty is sub-6. I asked him what he averages yesterday and he said "5.8x".


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 12, 2022)

How did you talk to him?


gsingh said:


> I'm not trying to reopen this argument, but I just wanted to confirm to everyone that Matty is sub-6. I asked him what he averages yesterday and he said "5.8x".


----------



## MiniRubik (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi guys, I want to buy a new 3x3 and I’m thinking between the gan 11 M duo, gan 12 leap or the gan Mini M pro.

I think the 12 it’s slightly out of budget, and I’m thinking of the mini because I want to start doing OH, but I also want it for two hand. I would consider the 11 M pro to. I’m currently using the 354 M v2, what would you recommens me??? Thanks.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 4, 2022)

MiniRubik said:


> Hi guys, I want to buy a new 3x3 and I’m thinking between the gan 11 M duo, gan 12 leap or the gan Mini M pro.
> 
> I think the 12 it’s slightly out of budget, and I’m thinking of the mini because I want to start doing OH, but I also want it for two hand. I would consider the 11 M pro to. I’m currently using the 354 M v2, what would you recommens me??? Thanks.


If you're set on getting a gan cube I'd get the 11 m pro, but there are lots of other great options aside from gan.


----------



## Nuker13764 (Sep 20, 2022)

Please specify the Moyu Weilong WR M is the 2021 edition, and maglev. Also include the non-maglev version!


----------



## refrotsnezte (Sep 21, 2022)

X man tornado v3 flagship or pioneer? I have weight 5 it that makes maglev more controllable. I'm not sure which one to get and I never tried a maglev clue. I currently have the rs3m 2020
is it better to lube a cube that is too fast with something like weight 5 or is it better to lube a cube that is too slow with something like dmn.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 21, 2022)

refrotsnezte said:


> X man tornado v3 flagship or pioneer? I have weight 5 it that makes maglev more controllable. I'm not sure which one to get and I never tried a maglev clue. I currently have the rs3m 2020
> is it better to lube a cube that is too fast with something like weight 5 or is it better to lube a cube that is too slow with something like dmn.


If you really like fast cubes, go with the pioneer. But I don't think speed is going to be a problem with any of these.

It's much easier to slow down a fast cube then to speed up a slow cube.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 23, 2022)

Well, dear parents have finally agreed for me to buy a new 3x3 cube (actually, they think my qiyi warrior w is extremely fast), but the REAL problem is that they only allow me to buy one cube :") . I've always wanted the wrm2021 maglev, but now, there is also the tornado v3... I wonder which one should I get, or if I have to wait for another cube after some billion years :")


----------



## Timona (Sep 23, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Well, dear parents have finally agreed for me to buy a new 3x3 cube (actually, they think my qiyi warrior w is extremely fast), but the REAL problem is that they only allow me to buy one cube :") . I've always wanted the wrm2021 maglev, but now, there is also the tornado v3... I wonder which one should I get, or if I have to wait for another cube after some billion years :")


Stick to your Qiyi Warrior W lol, it's extremely fast.

JK lol, but if your budget is unlimited, get the Tornado V3 Pioneer version. It has Maglev, like the WRM 2021, but it also has Core Magnets too.

*But*

The Tornado V3 M (Pioneer version) is *$39.95* while the Moyu WR M 2021 Maglev is *$29.95.*

In my opinion, spend the extra 10 bucks and get the Tornado V3 M.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 23, 2022)

Timona said:


> Stick to your Qiyi Warrior W lol, it's extremely fast.


Lol


Timona said:


> JK lol, but if your budget is unlimited, get the Tornado V3 Pioneer version. It has Maglev, like the WRM 2021, but it also has Core Magnets too.
> 
> *But*
> 
> ...


Thank you! I just hope they don't realese a tornado v4


----------



## UncleFrank (Sep 24, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Lol
> 
> Thank you! I just hope they don't realese a tornado v4


As long as you don't wait another year, you're ok. 
But Moyu is releasing a new 3x3 soon, so might want to wait and see what it is. Could be a new WRM, but they haven't said so no way to know.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 24, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> As long as you don't wait another year, you're ok.
> But Moyu is releasing a new 3x3 soon, so might want to wait and see what it is. Could be a new WRM, but they haven't said so no way to know.


Yeah... I've heard moyu new cube news.
Actually, I can't get the tornado v3 right now (because I will wait until it's available for shipping for a specific country then ship it to that country then ship it in my country)
It may take 1 month to start that process, that's why I think I can change my opinion.


----------



## LBr (Sep 24, 2022)

I’m very impressed by what qiyi managed to pull off with the v3. For the first time in years we have a cube which most people who try it seem to be going for, rather than opinion being very thinly split. In todays market for cubing that is a massive achievement


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 24, 2022)

LBr said:


> I’m very impressed by what qiyi managed to pull off with the v3. For the first time in years we have a cube which most people who try it seem to be going for, rather than opinion being very thinly split. In todays market for cubing that is a massive achievement


 I also made that observation. I think the only times this has happened was with the The Valk The Valk 3, the RS3M 2020, and the Dayan Zhanchi.


----------



## MiniRubik (Sep 25, 2022)

Can anyone tell me their opinion on which one do you think it’s best, Gan 11 M Pro, Gan 12 Maglev, Gan 12 Leap, the X-man tornado V3 flagship or the X-man tornado V3 pioneer???


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 25, 2022)

MiniRubik said:


> Can anyone tell me their opinion on which one do you think it’s best, Gan 11 M Pro, Gan 12 Maglev, Gan 12 Leap, the X-man tornado V3 flagship or the X-man tornado V3 pioneer???


It is either of the tornado v3's. The flagship is for you if you like controllable but fast cubes and the pioneer is for you if you like extremely fast but slightly uncontrollable cubes.


----------



## roconnor1994 (Sep 25, 2022)

so i haven't been into cubing much, but i've gotten back into it recently and was looking for a good cheap 3x3 and 4x4. Don't have a current working 4x4, but my 3x3 is a Valk Elite M with Valk M pieces. Maglev seems interesting, but isn't necessary for me


----------



## gsingh (Sep 25, 2022)

MiniRubik said:


> Can anyone tell me their opinion on which one do you think it’s best, Gan 11 M Pro, Gan 12 Maglev, Gan 12 Leap, the X-man tornado V3 flagship or the X-man tornado V3 pioneer???


I prefer the Gan 12 Maglev to all of these, but the flagship Tornado V3 will probably be the best bang for your buck.


----------



## MiniRubik (Sep 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I prefer the Gan 12 Maglev to all of these, but the flagship Tornado V3 will probably be the best bang for your buck.


It’a really the maglev system worth it???


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 25, 2022)

MiniRubik said:


> It’a really the maglev system worth it???


not for the stupidly expensive price


----------



## MiniRubik (Sep 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I prefer the Gan 12 Maglev to all of these, but the flagship Tornado V3 will probably be the best bang for your buck.


It’a really the maglev sistem worth it???


----------



## BalsaCuber (Oct 3, 2022)

MiniRubik said:


> It’a really the maglev sistem worth it???


Kind of. If you like fast cubes than yes, if not than no. There is no spring noise and you don't use lubricant for the spring
Because there is no spring.


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 3, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> Kind of. If you like fast cubes than yes, if not than no. There is no spring noise and you don't use lubricant for the spring
> Because there is no spring.


even then just go with the rs3m 2021 or wrm maglev


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 17, 2022)

My WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List

2x2:
Budget - QiYi MS 2x2 ($7)
Great - MoYu RS2 M Evolution ($10)
Expert - GAN 251 M Pro ($33)

3x3:
Budget - MoYu RS3 M 2020 ($9)
Great - MoYu RS3 M 2020 ($9), MoYu WeiLong WR MagLev ($30)
Expert - X-Man Tornado v3 M Pioneer ($40)

4x4:
Budget - MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M ($12), YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M ($14)
Great - YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M ($14)
Expert - MoYu AoSu WR M ($43), YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M ($14)

5x5:
Budget - YuXin Cloud ($9), QiYi MS 5X5 ($17)
Great - YJ MGC 5x5 ($22)
Expert - MoYu AoChuang WR M ($40)

6x6:
Budget - YJ YuShi v2 M ($18)
Great - YJ MGC 6x6 ($25)
Expert - MoYu AoShi WR M ($44)

7x7:
Budget - YJ YuFu v2 M ($20)
Great - YJ MGC 7x7 ($35)
Expert - MoYu AoFu WR M ($50)

Megaminx:
Budget - YJ YuHu v2 M ($13)
Great - YJ YuHu v2 M ($13)
Expert - DaYan Megaminx v2 M ($33)

Skewb:
Budget - Cyclone Boys Magnetic Skewb ($10)
Great - MoYu RS Skewb M Maglev ($15)
Expert - GAN Skewb Enhanced Version ($32)

Pyraminx:
Budget - YuXin Little Magic M Pyraminx ($8)
Great - YuXin Little Magic M Pyraminx ($8)
Expert - YuXin Little Magic M Pyraminx ($8)

Square-1:
Budget - YuXin Little Magic Square-1 M ($9)
Great - YJ MGC Square-1 ($20)
Expert - YJ MGC Square-1 ($20)

Clock:
Budget - ShengShou Magnetic Clock ($10)
Great - QiYi Magnetic Clock ($30)
Expert - QiYi Magnetic Clock ($30)


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 17, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 4x4:
> Budget - MoYu MeiLong 4x4 M ($12)
> Great - YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M ($14)
> Expert - MoYu AoSu WR M ($43), YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M ($14)


No MGC?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 17, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> No MGC?


The YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M is smaller, feels similar, and has better performance


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 17, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4 M is smaller, feels similar, and has better performance


Better Performance?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 17, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Better Performance?


Yes, it does


----------



## White KB (Nov 18, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> My WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List
> 
> 2x2:
> Budget - QiYi MS 2x2 ($7)
> ...


No Valk 2 M?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 18, 2022)

White KB said:


> No Valk 2 M?


It’s no longer available now that qiyi may have stopped producing it, esp after the release of their latest flagship the x-man flare


----------



## Caden Fisher (Nov 22, 2022)

Should I get the x-man tornado v3 standard over my Rs3m 2020?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 22, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Should I get the x-man tornado v3 standard over my Rs3m 2020?


Both are good cubes!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 22, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Should I get the x-man tornado v3 standard over my Rs3m 2020?


Yes, I have tried both and the tornado v3 is just a whole different level, but I would recommend at least getting the flagship version, and if you have extra money to spend, get the pioneer. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Nov 22, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes, I have tried both and the tornado v3 is just a whole different level, but I would recommend at least getting the flagship version, and if you have extra money to spend, get the pioneer. Definitely worth it.


Ok thanks! I’ll save up for one of those versions


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 22, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes, I have tried both and the tornado v3 is just a whole different level, but I would recommend at least getting the flagship version, and if you have extra money to spend, get the pioneer. Definitely worth it.


Don’t get me wrong, the rs3m 2020 is still a very great cube for its price, but if you want the best cube on the market, the tornado v3 is the way to go.


----------



## CalebElCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

I think MGC should be on expert cathegory. And also i thin u could add on the cheap cathegory of 4x4 the YuSu v2m


----------



## axe97 (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm looking to get all new big cubes (4x4-7x7) for myself and am debating between YJ MGC or Moyu WRM for all of them. Assuming price is not a factor at all, should i just go for all Moyu? I haven't been able to find any definitive consensus online anywhere. I tend to dislike "cheap" feeling cubes, in case that matters


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Nov 26, 2022)

axe97 said:


> I'm looking to get all new big cubes (4x4-7x7) for myself and am debating between YJ MGC or Moyu WRM for all of them. Assuming price is not a factor at all, should i just go for all Moyu? I haven't been able to find any definitive consensus online anywhere. I tend to dislike "cheap" feeling cubes, in case that matters


4x4: YJ mini 4x4 M
5x5: not sure
6x6: YJ MGC 6x6 (WRM 6x6 has frosted plastic) 
7x7: MoYu AoFu WR M


----------



## gsingh (Nov 26, 2022)

axe97 said:


> I'm looking to get all new big cubes (4x4-7x7) for myself and am debating between YJ MGC or Moyu WRM for all of them. Assuming price is not a factor at all, should i just go for all Moyu? I haven't been able to find any definitive consensus online anywhere. I tend to dislike "cheap" feeling cubes, in case that matters


If you don't want cheap feeling cubes, then you should go for the WRM's. The Mgc's tend to feel cheap, especially the 6x6. I do like the feel of the 7x7 tho.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 26, 2022)

axe97 said:


> I'm looking to get all new big cubes (4x4-7x7) for myself and am debating between YJ MGC or Moyu WRM for all of them. Assuming price is not a factor at all, should i just go for all Moyu? I haven't been able to find any definitive consensus online anywhere. I tend to dislike "cheap" feeling cubes, in case that matters


If price doesn't matter, then get the WRM cubes for 6x6 and 7x7. They are absolutely the best on the market, bar none.


----------



## axe97 (Nov 26, 2022)

Cool, that makes it easy for 6x6 and 7x7

Any thoughts on 5x5? I saw a new Dayan Nezha 5x5 came out recently, not sure how it stacks up to Moyu


----------



## Tabe (Nov 26, 2022)

axe97 said:


> Cool, that makes it easy for 6x6 and 7x7
> 
> Any thoughts on 5x5? I saw a new Dayan Nezha 5x5 came out recently, not sure how it stacks up to Moyu


I still prefer the MGC for 5x5 over the Nezha. I have not tried the Moyu WRM.


----------



## iwannagetgud (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi does anyone own the yuxin black kirin 2x2? I have only found one review on it. I want to know feel, corner cutting, etc.


----------



## axe97 (Dec 1, 2022)

do people still solve the Magic? Looks like SCS and Cubicle only have Lingao Magics, is there anything better than those?


----------



## Ander (Dec 1, 2022)

The list should really be updated a bit, especially the 3x3 part.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 1, 2022)

Ander said:


> The list should really be updated a bit, especially the 3x3 part.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> My WCA Speed Cubes Recommendation List
> 
> 2x2:
> Budget - QiYi MS 2x2 ($7)
> ...


What do you think about my list then?


----------



## OldSwiss (Dec 1, 2022)

Any 2022 recommendations for OneHanded?

I planned zu go to my first comp with a GAN mini M Pro but even after changing the setup, it still tuns harder than my MoYu WeiLong WR.
I think the magnets are almost to strong, even on the lightest setting.
So i probably use the standard size that turns lighter.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 1, 2022)

OldSwiss said:


> Any 2022 recommendations for OneHanded?
> 
> I planned zu go to my first comp with a GAN mini M Pro but even after changing the setup, it still tuns harder than my MoYu WeiLong WR.
> I think the magnets are almost to strong, even on the lightest setting.
> So i probably use the standard size that turns lighter.


I previously main the YJ zhilong mini M because of its size, but after I got the Tornado pioneer, it not only became my 3x3 main, but also my OH main as it is very easy to turn.


----------



## F'prime (Dec 1, 2022)

For the 3x3, i really recommend the Tornado V3 M Flagship Edition for people who like fast and controllable cubes.


----------



## UncleFrank (Dec 1, 2022)

OldSwiss said:


> Any 2022 recommendations for OneHanded?
> 
> I planned zu go to my first comp with a GAN mini M Pro but even after changing the setup, it still tuns harder than my MoYu WeiLong WR.
> I think the magnets are almost to strong, even on the lightest setting.
> So i probably use the standard size that turns lighter.


Have you tried it without the corner magnets? Just remove them completely and try it without them.


----------



## axe97 (Dec 1, 2022)

> F'prime said:
> 
> 
> > For the 3x3, i really recommend the Tornado V3 M Flagship Edition for people who like fast and controllable cubes.


what do you recommend lubing it with?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 1, 2022)

My local children's hospital is requesting cubes for the holiday season. I'm going to donate bunch of 2x2s and 3x3s. What do you all recommend as a balance between budget, usability, and the fact that many of these will end up in the hands of kids who may not ever become dedicated speedcubers?

I want something that's serviceable and can inspire you to pursue solving while being budget friendly but also not so cheap its off putting and takes the joy out of solving. Thoughts?

TLDR: 
Which 2x2 & 3x3 to donate to children's hospital in bulk?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 1, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> My local children's hospital is requesting cubes for the holiday season. I'm going to donate bunch of 2x2s and 3x3s. What do you all recommend as a balance between budget, usability, and the fact that many of these will end up in the hands of kids who may not ever become dedicated speedcubers?
> 
> I want something that's serviceable and can inspire you to pursue solving while being budget friendly but also not so cheap its off putting and takes the joy out of solving. Thoughts?


2x2: QiYi MS 2x2
3x3: RS3M 2020 (or QiYi MS 3x3 if you want something even cheaper)


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 1, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> My local children's hospital is requesting cubes for the holiday season. I'm going to donate bunch of 2x2s and 3x3s. What do you all recommend as a balance between budget, usability, and the fact that many of these will end up in the hands of kids who may not ever become dedicated speedcubers?
> 
> I want something that's serviceable and can inspire you to pursue solving while being budget friendly but also not so cheap its off putting and takes the joy out of solving. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I would say for 3x3 either Yuxin little magic, or RS3M 2020, and they are both magnetic and under 10 dollars


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 1, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> My local children's hospital is requesting cubes for the holiday season. I'm going to donate bunch of 2x2s and 3x3s. What do you all recommend as a balance between budget, usability, and the fact that many of these will end up in the hands of kids who may not ever become dedicated speedcubers?
> 
> I want something that's serviceable and can inspire you to pursue solving while being budget friendly but also not so cheap its off putting and takes the joy out of solving. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Meilong 3M
Qiyi MS


----------



## Garf (Dec 1, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> My local children's hospital is requesting cubes for the holiday season. I'm going to donate bunch of 2x2s and 3x3s. What do you all recommend as a balance between budget, usability, and the fact that many of these will end up in the hands of kids who may not ever become dedicated speedcubers?
> 
> I want something that's serviceable and can inspire you to pursue solving while being budget friendly but also not so cheap its off putting and takes the joy out of solving. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


On TC if you buy meilong 3m, rs3m 2020, or qiyi ms in bulk, you get a discount for the more puzzles you buy. Add a discount code and whatever giftcards you have and you get them for a lower price than before.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 1, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> My local children's hospital is requesting cubes for the holiday season. I'm going to donate bunch of 2x2s and 3x3s. What do you all recommend as a balance between budget, usability, and the fact that many of these will end up in the hands of kids who may not ever become dedicated speedcubers?
> 
> I want something that's serviceable and can inspire you to pursue solving while being budget friendly but also not so cheap its off putting and takes the joy out of solving. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


For a cheap 3x3, definitely get either the Meilong 3m or the Meilong 3c (just the Meilong m without the magnets, oddly it's cheaper than the older non-magnetic Meilong). It's very smooth and enjoyable to turn as well a very simple and quiet. The Qiyi MS is louder and more expensive as well as having bulky packaging and the RS3M is also more expensive and louder in addition to being more complicated. You can get bulk discount on TheCubicle for all Meilong 3x3's.

If you want a 2x2 in bulk then there's the Meilong 2x2's that come in magnetic and non-magnetic. For some reason they are $1 more than the 3x3's.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 2, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> For a cheap 3x3, definitely get either the Meilong 3m or the Meilong 3c (just the Meilong m without the magnets, oddly it's cheaper than the older non-magnetic Meilong). It's very smooth and enjoyable to turn as well a very simple and quiet. The Qiyi MS is louder and more expensive as well as having bulky packaging and the RS3M is also more expensive and louder in addition to being more complicated. You can get bulk discount on TheCubicle for all Meilong 3x3's.
> 
> If you want a 2x2 in bulk then there's the Meilong 2x2's that come in magnetic and non-magnetic. For some reason they are $1 more than the 3x3's.


Thanks for this. I had not heard of the Meilong 3c. It has good reviews on the cubicle and might be exactly what I'm looking for. I was originally looking at the YLM 3x3 because it's one of my favorite cubes but the 3c is $1.70 cheaper per cube after bulk discounts.


----------



## F'prime (Dec 3, 2022)

axe97 said:


> what do you recommend lubing it with?


i think its already factory-lubed.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 3, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Thanks for this. I had not heard of the Meilong 3c. It has good reviews on the cubicle and might be exactly what I'm looking for. I was originally looking at the YLM 3x3 because it's one of my favorite cubes but the 3c is $1.70 cheaper per cube after bulk discounts.


Meilong 3c is exactly the same thing as the meilong 3x3 now I think, it is a very good option, I now think the fanxin stellar is actually a bit better and you can probably get them for about the same price but the meilong 3x3 is still pretty good, it's also light so shipping weight is kept low.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 4, 2022)

F'prime said:


> i think its already factory-lubed.


its not good lube. feels really gummy, i recommend cleaning it out


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 6, 2022)

So, the only 3x3 that I have now is the Rs3m 2020 and I average about 17.5 seconds. Which of the three versions of the Rs3m super would be best? Also, is the Tornado v3 standard better than these and does it feel like the Rs3m 2020? Would a Wrm 2021 lite work well and does it feel like the Rs3m 2020? And the only 4x4 that I have now is the Rs4m and I kind of want an upgrade from that. What’s the best 4x4 for like $20 or less?


----------



## Garf (Dec 6, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> So, the only 3x3 that I have now is the Rs3m 2020 and I average about 17.5 seconds. Which of the three versions of the Rs3m super would be best? Also, is the Tornado v3 standard better than these and does it feel like the Rs3m 2020? Would a Wrm 2021 lite work well and does it feel like the Rs3m 2020? And the only 4x4 that I have now is the Rs4m and I kind of want an upgrade from that. What’s the best 4x4 for like $20 or less?


Get the Rs3m standard, although if you want to, get the WRM. The MGC is the best cube at 20 dollars.


----------



## axe97 (Dec 7, 2022)

i just got the WRM 4x4 and i love it so much, a lot more than the MGC 4x4


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 7, 2022)

What’s the best skewb cheaper than the Gan?


----------



## robotmania (Dec 7, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> What’s the best skewb cheaper than the Gan?


probably the moyu rs maglev from what ive heard


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 8, 2022)

robotmania said:


> probably the moyu rs maglev from what ive heard


The only issue with it is the frosted plastic


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

For 2x2, I would NOT get a qiyu of any kind. They're dirt cheap and are worth what they cost: Nothing. For a 3x3, I would get an X-Man Tornado V3, because the X-Man Tornado V2 is super good, so I can only imagine how good the V3 is!


----------



## robotmania (Dec 8, 2022)

The QiYi MS 2x2 is actually pretty good, especially for $7, but I don't know about the QiYi MP or the Valk 2M


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

robotmania said:


> The QiYi MS 2x2 is actually pretty good, especially for $7, but I don't know about the QiYi MP or the Valk 2M


Ye, I got a pack on the online store for 11 dollars. It was a qiyu 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, pyra, and mega. They were all disappointing.


----------



## robotmania (Dec 8, 2022)

I've also gotten that pack, which contains QiYi's really cheap stuff. I think it was the QiYi QiDi 2x2, QiYi Sail 3x3, QiYi QiYuan 4x4, and the QiYi QiMing Pyraminx.


----------



## robotmania (Dec 8, 2022)

robotmania said:


> I've also gotten that pack, which contains QiYi's really cheap stuff. I think it was the QiYi QiDi 2x2, QiYi Sail 3x3, QiYi QiYuan 4x4, and the QiYi QiMing Pyraminx.


Oh and also the QiHeng Megaminx


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

robotmania said:


> Oh and also the QiHeng Megaminx


I literally have the exact same thing. I've been trying to sell them on EBay with help from my parents so I could get better ones, but they won't let me. ):


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 10, 2022)

*buys low-quality, cheap cubes not made for speedcubing*

Why are these cubes so bad!?!?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 10, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I literally have the exact same thing. I've been trying to sell them on EBay with help from my parents so I could get better ones, but they won't let me. ):


QiHeng sucks even after magnetisation. It is too flexible that it can barely keep itself in shape, resulting in lots of catches. Get the yuhu v2m instead or get the dayan v2m if you want the best megaminx.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 10, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> *buys low-quality, cheap cubes not made for speedcubing*
> 
> Why are these cubes so bad!?!?


Well, this is when I barely knew anything about speedcubing, so I thought that all brands were good.


----------



## robotmania (Dec 11, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Well, this is when I barely knew anything about speedcubing, so I thought that all brands were good.


Ah yes the V-Cube 6, an actually good cube.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 11, 2022)

robotmania said:


> Ah yes the V-Cube 6, an actually good cube.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 11, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> For 2x2, I would NOT get a qiyu of any kind. They're dirt cheap and are worth what they cost: Nothing. For a 3x3, I would get an X-Man Tornado V3, because the X-Man Tornado V2 is super good, so I can only imagine how good the V3 is!


Valk 2 is good and xmd v3 is qiyi lmao


----------



## geargarcon (Dec 11, 2022)

axe97 said:


> i just got the WRM 4x4 and i love it so much, a lot more than the MGC 4x4


I’ve been contemplating doing the same thing. What do you love about it?


----------



## geargarcon (Dec 11, 2022)

Surprised not to see the Gan 13 or Tornado V3 on the list


----------



## OldSwiss (Dec 19, 2022)

Here is what thecubicle recommends


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 19, 2022)

OldSwiss said:


> Here is what thecubicle recommends


Imo they should have included the yj zhisu mini 4x4 M and the yuxin little magic M pyraminx


----------



## geargarcon (Dec 19, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Imo they should have included the yj zhisu mini 4x4 M and the yuxin little magic M pyraminx


I thought it was really interesting that they stopped including the LM when it was their go to for YEARS! It’s the first time I’ve watched one of these and thought - “they really are more focused on selling cubes than anything so they have to start recommending something new”

I don’t get how it goes from being the number one pyraminx to not even getting a mention as even a good budget cube.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 19, 2022)

A I


pjk said:


> Last updated May 25th, 2022 at 3:02 P.M - If you suggest any changes to these recommendations, please comment below which your recommendation and reason for the change. These suggestions are for the community and by the community, so please help keep these suggestions up to date by replying here with changes.
> ---------------------
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> ...


I know that I'm a little late, but for 2x2, I would suggest the MoYu RS3 Evolution 2x2 Magnetic, and for skewb, a MoYu Skewb Maglev


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 19, 2022)

geargarcon said:


> I thought it was really interesting that they stopped including the LM when it was their go to for YEARS! It’s the first time I’ve watched one of these and thought - “they really are more focused on selling cubes than anything so they have to start recommending something new”
> 
> I don’t get how it goes from being the number one pyraminx to not even getting a mention as even a good budget cube.


At the end of the day, it's all about money. Such things are very apparent in SCS videos and emails


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 19, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> A I
> 
> I know that I'm a little late, but for 2x2, I would suggest the MoYu RS3 Evolution 2x2 Magnetic, and for skewb, a MoYu Skewb Maglev


I agree with you on 2x2 but for skewb the rs maglev is better than the moyu skewb maglev, but the gan skewb is just by far better than both of them. I think the gan skewb feels a lot better as it is way smoother and is has much better grip than the skewbs moyu recently released, as they all have frosted plastic like the yj mgc evo pyraminx (I have no idea why they would follow the z magnetic pyraminx to put frosted plastic on a pyraminx). Frosted plastic on skewb, pyraminx and megaminx not only make the puzzle worse, but make them almost impossible to grip properly during solves, resulting in cube drops while solving, which is far from ideal in comps. They just do not work well for speed solvers in general, and frosted plastic just ruins the puzzles.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 19, 2022)

OldSwiss said:


> Here is what thecubicle recommends


Most of the recommendations are alright, but I just cannot agree on how they rank the pyraminxes. No Yuxin little magic pyraminx, no gan pyraminx, no bell v1 or v2, only moyu pyraminxes (yj actually owns moyu so they are essentially the same company)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 19, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> At the end of the day, it's all about money. Such things are very apparent in SCS videos and emails


I have even heard from someone paid by gan saying that the gan 460 is amazing


----------



## gsingh (Dec 19, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have even heard from someone paid by gan saying that the gan 460 is amazing


The 460 isn't bad imo, I actually really like it.


----------



## UncleFrank (Dec 20, 2022)

Steven Wintringham, who was making the custom Steven's Little Magic Pyraminx for Cubicle, has stopped making them and Cubicle stopped selling them, and they stopped recommending the YLM at all. They say the quality control has gone downhill on it and it's just not worth trying to fix the problems with it anymore. They're now recommending the Weilong and making and selling Steven's Weilong Pyraminx.








@thecubicleofficial on Instagram: "This is a really sad post for me to write, but I recently made the decision to discontinue Steven’s Little Magic Pyraminx. Because the Little Magic is a budget puzzle, it has always had some quality control issues,


@thecubicleofficial shared a post on Instagram: "This is a really sad post for me to write, but I recently made the decision to discontinue Steven’s Little Magic Pyraminx. Because the Little Magic is a budget puzzle, it has always had some quality control issues, and a big part of my setup is...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 21, 2022)

I have a couple of cubes I want for Christmas and people are asking for recommendations. Which ones should I get?
1. Pyramorphix
2. Dino cube
3. Square 2
4. 1x3x3 (maybe a ghost one)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 21, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> I have a couple of cubes I want for Christmas and people are asking for recommendations. Which ones should I get?
> 1. Pyramorphix
> 2. Dino cube
> 3. Square 2
> ...


1. Qiyi
2. Qiyi
3. Shengshou (the only modern one with magnets, but mine came with stripping issues which need a paper mod to fix that)
4. Ghost one from yj or qiyi 1x3x3 fidget spinner with tiles


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 21, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 1. Qiyi
> 2. Qiyi
> 3. Shengshou (the only modern one with magnets, but mine came with stripping issues which need a paper mod to fix that)
> 4. Ghost one from yj or qiyi 1x3x3 fidget spinner with tiles


Thanks! I also decided that a master pyraminx would be fun. Any suggestions for that?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 21, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Thanks! I also decided that a master pyraminx would be fun. Any suggestions for that?


Get the qiyi
The shengshou is fast but unstable, the yuxin one is very stable but slow, and qiyi is just in between being fast and stable while having a smooth feel. Don’t get the fanxin it is just a locky mess with frosted plastic which is so hard to grip

I would recommend also taking a look at the professor pyraminx from yuxin. It is fun to solve as well, and it is very smooth. Together with the glossy plastic, it feels premium.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm planning a 2x2 grind mid january when I will finally have enough time to cube again (hopefully) and I want to upgrade my current cube, the Qiyi MS, because I often lock up after moves that involve the core piece. My short term goal is to average around 1.8 seconds. Should I get the MCG 2x2, the Qiyi valk or the YJ MGC2 Elite? I haven't seen a shop with a Qiyi Valk that can ship to the netherlands relatively cheaply so I would prefer one of the others. Im tending towards the normal MGC, but if it makes an immense difference to get the elite, i might choose that one.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 21, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I'm planning a 2x2 grind mid january when I will finally have enough time to cube again (hopefully) and I want to upgrade my current cube, the Qiyi MS, because I often lock up after moves that involve the core piece. My short term goal is to average around 1.8 seconds. Should I get the MCG 2x2, the Qiyi valk or the YJ MGC2 Elite? I haven't seen a shop with a Qiyi Valk that can ship to the netherlands relatively cheaply so I would prefer one of the others. Im tending towards the normal MGC, but if it makes an immense difference to get the elite, i might choose that one.


Get the rs2m evo, better than the mgc and mgc elite


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 21, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Get the rs2m evo, better than the mgc and mgc elite


Do you mean its performance is better than the mgc elite, not regarding price, or do you mean that the quality-price ratio is better?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 21, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Do you mean its performance is better than the mgc elite, not regarding price, or do you mean that the quality-price ratio is better?







RS2M EVO is better in terms of performance.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 21, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> RS2M EVO is better in terms of performance.


Thanks! I think I'll be getting that one then! Especially considering all other positive reviews i found when researching this cube. Somehow I never heard about this cube lol.


----------



## axe97 (Dec 22, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> RS2M EVO is better in terms of performance.


what about RS2M vs Weipo WR S?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 22, 2022)

geargarcon said:


> I have thought it was really interesting that they stopped including the LM when it was their go to for YEARS! It’s the first time I’ve watched one of these and thought - “they really are more focused on selling cubes than anything so they have to start recommending something new”
> 
> I don’t get how it goes from being the number one pyraminx to not even getting a mention as even a good budget cube.


I have heard there have been way more issues with production quality of yuxin little magic pyraminxes so new ones probably won't be as good, it also needs a lot of set-up to actually be any good.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Dec 25, 2022)

OldSwiss said:


> Here is what thecubicle recommends


Thanks. The Tornado V3 may be the best of the 3x3 cubes released in 2022, but IMO there are other 2021 cubes that are just as good or better, depending on your needs. I like cubes that are quieter and smoother besides being a good performer. The WRM Maglev is clearly quieter and lower-pitched (less annoying) than my Tornado V3 Flagship, which is fully broken in. (See Note below.) The WRM 2021 also sounds nicer than the Tornado V3. As the successor to the super quiet Tornado V2, this is a disappointment to me. The Moyus are likely to have less quality issues than the Tornado V3, e.g. the instances of reports of screws coming loose. What the Tornado has a lighter weight. To me, both those two Moyu and also the Moyu AI smartcube are all about the same when used in solving as the Tornado V3. So other features/properties of the cube are more important reasons when it's time for me to choose one to use.

I will pick the WRM Maglev or an older Tornado V2, if I am going to a quiet place, so I do not annoy others. Most times, I would pick the Moyu AI smartcube (which I have swapped pieces with the WRM2021 to give the smartcube magnet adjustment), due to the extra smart features. YMMV for sure.

Note. I am not sure I can trust reviews when the reviewer passed judgment soon after opening the box and made the initial adjustments. I found that it takes around 200 solves, and even longer for this Tornado V3, to break it in. It is usually necessary to refine settings and also, to dissamble, clean and re-lube, after breaking in.


----------



## BigCubeSolver (Dec 25, 2022)

What's the best 5x5 I can get on the market right now? The MGC doesn't really suit me and I'm looking for a better 5x5, any suggestions? The price does not matter.


----------



## BigCubeSolver (Dec 25, 2022)

axe97 said:


> I'm looking to get all new big cubes (4x4-7x7) for myself and am debating between YJ MGC or Moyu WRM for all of them. Assuming price is not a factor at all, should i just go for all Moyu? I haven't been able to find any definitive consensus online anywhere. I tend to dislike "cheap" feeling cubes, in case that matters


Just get the WRM series, they are smaller and way better, here's my experience with them

AoChuang WRM- I tried my friend's aochuang, two solve sin and I almost got my first sub 1 single (1:00.16), It feels way better than the MGC and I would choose it over the MGC. 

AoShi WRM- I just got this cube a few days ago, my time dropped from 2:30 to 2:07, which is quite good considering it happened by just switching cubes. I also used Anyu Zhang's Aoshi and got a 2:15 Average, which was very good since my average with the MGC was around 2:30.

AoFu WRM- Definitly get this one. First of all, it' 64.5mm, the mgc is 68mm. It' a big difference and its small size make it very enjoyable to solve. The shades of the Aofu are more vibrant than the Mgc's, and it has an anti-popping mechanism which actually works since I rarely get any pops when solving it, which isn't true for the MGC.

In conclusion, the WRM is currently the best choice as of 2022, it feels more 'premium' than the MGC and It is considerably smaller than the MGC.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 26, 2022)

is it worth getting the moyu weilong pyraminx if have the yuxin little magic m pyraminx and the bell v1? Or should I get the gan enhanced or the bell v2?


----------



## axe97 (Dec 27, 2022)

BigCubeSolver said:


> Just get the WRM series, they are smaller and way better, here's my experience with them
> 
> AoChuang WRM- I tried my friend's aochuang, two solve sin and I almost got my first sub 1 single (1:00.16), It feels way better than the MGC and I would choose it over the MGC.
> 
> ...


i ended up getting WRM for all of them, and after using them for a while now and comparing it to the MGC series, the WRM is definitely better. i agree with everything you said. would recommend WRM to anyone assuming budget is not a concern


----------



## Gan Is best (Dec 29, 2022)

gan 356 x is personely the best also my main


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Gan Is best said:


> gan 356 x is personely the best also my main



The Gan 356X, while still a solid cube, is pretty old at this point and definitely not the best on the market. There's no need to change your main, but for someone deciding to buy a new 3x3 main, the 356X would not be the best recommendation. The best 3x3s on the market are probably:

Budget - RS3M? Not 100% sure on thsi one
Low-medium price - RS3M Super
Medium price - Tornado V3
Top price - Gan 13M Pro? Unless for some reason the 11 or 12 is better


----------



## WhatDoIPutHere (Jan 1, 2023)

The QiYi Thunderclap V3 is an excellent starter cube, costing only ~$10 depending on where you buy it. It has extremely good corner cutting, and I think that it deserves to be in the great catergory.


----------



## dapper (Sunday at 8:21 AM)

i think the tornado v3 and gan 13 should be added to the list considering they're currently the best flagships on the market (though there might be some upcoming cubes that will beat the two), and they're good cubes that are recommended by a lot of people


----------

